#ubuntu-es 2011-08-15
<CanihoJR> hostname nombre_de_equipo
<Ramir00> gente como puedo averiguar la ruta de enlace predeterminado
<Ramir00> con ifconfig?
<flypp> route -n
<Ramir00> como veo la puerta de enlace predeterminada paara ver el router
<flypp> route -n
<flypp> la línea que contenga 0.0.0.0 (cualquier dirección) indica por qué ip "sale"
<Ramir00> ok gracias
<Ramir00> flyp sabes que pruebo con las direecciones quee aparecen pero no puedo entrar
<Ramir00> 192.168.1.1
<flypp> eso lo pones en un navegador web?
<Ramir00> of course
<flypp> y qué te contesta?
<Ramir00> error, no carga la pagina
<flypp> mira si te da respuesta
<flypp> ping -c4 192.168.1.1
<Ramir00> ok, ahora vuelvo
<Ramir00> flypp si contesto
<Ramir00> cuales serian los datos relevantes
<flypp> Ramir00, es un router doméstico o es algo más avanzado?
<Ramir00> domestico , el que te dan de la compania
<flypp> pues deberías poder entrar a través de http://192.168.1.1
<flypp> prueba... por si las moscas-> https://192.168.1.1
<Ramir00> si pero no funciona eso
<Ramir00> si ya lo probe varias veces
<flypp> con https?
<Ramir00> claro
<Ramir00> asi como lo escribes lo puse
<flypp> (por si las moscas) http =/= https
<flypp> has probado con httpS, no?
<Ramir00> solo con http
<Ramir00> sin la s
<flypp> prueba con la s
<Ramir00> ok, ahora vuelvo
<flypp> espera!!
<flypp> si no va, prueba con -> telnet 192.168.1.1 80
<flypp> y por qué te sales para probar?
<Ramir00> para estar mas comodo
<flypp> vale, como quieras
<Ramir00> telnet lo tiro en la terminal , no?
<flypp> sí
<flypp> qué modelo de router tienes Ramir00 ?
<Ramir00> el ping en que quedo?
<Ramir00> quee datos analizo
<Ramir00> linksys
<Ramir00> para que sirvio hacer el pin
<flypp> pues para ver que 192.168.1.1 era una dirección válida xD
<Ramir00> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms
<flypp> vale, vale, pues será el router
<flypp> el telnet te ha devuelto algo
<flypp> ?
<Ramir00> No request found.
<Ramir00> Connection closed by foreign host.
<flypp> se me hace raro que no se pueda acceder al router de esa forma
<Ramir00> ahora vuelvo
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<Ramir00> flypp probe con https, y no funciono tampoco
<Ramir00> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<flypp> ahá, eso ya es otra cosa Ramir00
<flypp> vamos, que el router te contesta que te ha denegado la conexión
<Ramir00> conneccion rechazada???
<flypp> sí, alguna configuración tiene para negarte el acceso
<Ramir00> lo voy a martillar
<flypp> xD
<flypp> Ramir00, es posible que ese router haya sido configurado a través de una aplicación? de esas típicas que vienen en un cd con el paquete del router y son para windows?
<Ramir00> claro,
<Ramir00> asi es
<Ramir00> el cd hace todo
<flypp> pues... mal hecho :S
<flypp> esos cd's jamás deben usarse
<Ramir00> tengo que personalizar?
<flypp> no dan más que problemas. Los routers siempre se deben configurar a través del navegador web
<flypp> prueba a reiniciarlo a los valores de fábrica. Los router suelen tener un agujerillo con un botón
<Ramir00> y que puedo hacer
<flypp> mete algo afilado y mantenlo pulsado (con el router encendido) un tiempo que puede variar entre los 10 segundos y el minuto. Consulta la documentación del router
<flypp> asegúrate de que tienes a mano los datos de tu conexión, porque cuando reinicies el router tendrás que metérselos para tener acceso a internet
<Ramir00> ok, gracias flypp, ahora si me tengo que ir a dormir
<Ramir00> chau, gracias
<Ramir00> entro en 4 meses, tengo que estudiar
<flypp> un saludo
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<xangua> yo no, tal vez google¿
<mosh> Buena tarde alguien que me recomiende un programa para guardar un ISO de mi OS tal y como esta en este momento
<mosh> consco acronis para windows pero quisiera saber cual me recomiendan en linux
<xangua> y ya buscaste en el centro de software¿
<mosh> aun no, ando en busca pero queria una opinion antes de hcerlo
 * flypp uno que se va a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<mosh> algun SF que me recomienden para hacer un ISO de ubuntu por si en dado caso tuviese quue restaurarlo
<mosh> q me dice de remastersys
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<Decepticon> buenas noches
<Decepticon> Hola
<Decepticon> buenas noches
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<Decepticon> descarga codecs
<Decepticon> yo no he podido xq tengo una notebook d 2GB
<Decepticon> y un procesador intel atom
<Decepticon> algún consejo para hacer dinero con linux}
<dimas_> Decepticon con linux te mueres de hanbre...jajaja
<Decepticon> hambre es com M
<Decepticon> xq
<Decepticon> kajaajajaja
<Decepticon> mira
<Decepticon> dimas_:  es q estoy trabajndo con centos (lo odio) y ubuntu
<Decepticon> quiero hacer algo para el departamento de soporte técnico para tener un proyecto mio y ser permanente en la empresa
<Decepticon> dimas_:  no se si me entiendes
<dimas_> Decepticon te entiendo
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Decepticon> estoy hablando d ubuntu
<Decepticon> dimas_:  te envio un rpivado
<dimas_> xangua estamos hablando de ubuntu, calmate...comete un chocolate
<dzup> mentiroso, dijiste proyecto y centos
<dzup> ademas odio
<dzup> !ot
<kubot> dzup: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Decepticon> no1!
<Decepticon> dije q tengo q manejar centos ( dije q lo odio) ubuntu lo amo
<dzup> amor y odio
<dzup> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Decepticon> tanto q ya llevo 10 pc instalados ubuntu en vez d windos 7
<dimas_> jajaja
<darkgod> amigos necesito consejos a cerca de un buen reproductor..vlc no me deja instalarlo porque dice que no esta para mi version de sistema
<darkgod> i386
<Decepticon> vlc
<Decepticon> raro
<Decepticon> instala gnome media player
<dzup> asi es mi transformer
<Decepticon> haber si funciona
<darkgod> probando
<Decepticon> soy Decepticon
<dzup> mplayer**
<dzup> deserticon oh
<Decepticon> smplayer en bueno
<darkgod> rarisimo
<darkgod> recien no me dejaba instalar vlc porque decia que no estaba para mi tipo de sistema (i386) pero cambie el servidor en origenes de software y ahora me dejo
<darkgod> consejos?
<darkgod> puse el servidor principal
<dzup> aleluya!
<papi> Hola
<darkgod> puse un video en el recien instalado vlc y lo reproduce como en camara lenta, alguien sabe por que?
<dzup> que i386 es?
<papi> no puedo abrir archivos de windows con wine por el executable bit en ubuntu 11.04, puede alguien ayudarme por favor?
<dzup> papi: chmod +x <archivo>
<darkgod> como se que i386 es?soy algo nuevo en esto
<papi> perdon, pero no hay una forma que no sea line a de comandos?
<dzup> papi: click derecho y propiedades
<papi> que mas
<dzup> darkgod: que microprocesador usa?
<dzup> papi: buscalo en las opciones por permiso de ejecucion.
<marcomvh> papi, en el explorador de archivos. click derecho. propiedades como menciona dzup .
<darkgod> amd sempron 1200
<papi> lo marco pero se desmarca solo
<papi> o mejor dicho no quiere marcarse
<dzup> papi: abre terminal y daja ver ls -al <archivo>   quizas no es tuyo
<darkgod> algo para decir?
<xangua> papi: estás intentando ejecutar un programa que esta -sic- en la partición de windows¿
<dzup> darkgod: mplayer <archivo> ?
<papi> esta en mi segundo disco duro
<xangua> ......
<papi> tengo que pasarlo al disco duro donde esta ubuntu?
<xangua> papi: si quieres usar una aplicación de windows, lo tienes que instalar en wine
<darkgod> dzup: que queres decir con tu ultima linea?
<papi> ahora funciona
<papi> hay que tener el instalador en la misma particion de ubuntu
<dzup> darkgod: abre tu terminal y ejecuta mplayer mipelicula.avi   or como se llame, quiero decir que <entre-esto> es opcional, entonces: mplayer <pelicula>
<darkgod> es que no lo tengo instalado el mplayer..ahora estoy instalando smplayer
<dimas_> hay alguna aplicacion que pueda grabar una conversacion de voz?
<dzup> arecord
<dzup> mic directo a bocinas, ejemplo: arecord|aplay   <--usando un pipe
<papi> ahora como voy a las carpeta archivo de programa de wine en unity?
<dimas_> buena idea
<papi> nadie sabe?
<dimas_> con la flechita
<papi> ?
<papi> ya aparecio
<papi> gracias por todo
<papi> adios
<dzup> con la flechita de va a crear un archivoy borrar el ultimo, con doble >> te adiciona al fila
<dzup> *final
<dzup> dimas_: ahora que si le conectas eso al mic y unos parlantes y riegas alrededor del negocio bocinas/parantes podria ser un intercom
<dzup> "boludo, tienes una llamada en la linea X .." o ... "lo buscan en la puerta ..."
<dzup> y si le metes un sip phone pues ya es intercom completo heh
<dimas_> dzup suena interesante
<dzup> por ahi tengo un script sencillo que arme para hacer eso, usando un sip phone de texto, asterisk y bash, funciona de maravilla ;)
<dimas_> dzup que mic me recomiendas?...el de chorizo valenciano?
<dzup> sepa, en realidad solo uso telefonos cuando hago algo asi, no tengo un mic
<dzup> tambien puedes exportar el mic a un server remoto :)
<dzup> y escuchar en tu pc lo que escucha aquel o al revez ;)
<dimas_> dzup pero asi voy a tener que gritar mucho
<dzup> jaja
<dimas_> conño que sabes de amsn?...ya crakearon los scripts?
<dimas_> eso programa si estaba bueno
<dzup> para msn uso pidgin
<dzup> tambien para facebook y irc ...etc
<dzup> -sin novedades aqui-   todo va 100%
<dzup> hasta mi myspace heh
<dimas_> dzup pero no puedes usar la camara
<dzup> no he conectado google+ en pidgin , hmmm voy investigar como conecto :)
<dzup> no tengo camara
<dimas_> dzup no es compatible todavia
<dimas_> dzup claro si las rompes todas con tu linda cara
<dzup> abra que animarse ha hacer un google+ flavor using purple libs heh
<dzup> dimas_: no soy tan feo como tu
<dimas_> jajaja
<dzup> ....que paseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... dimassssssssssss...
<dzup> srta laura ese desgraciado ...
<dimas_> dzup laura me anda buscando para hechar el segundo
<dzup> esa vieja fea deverian de mandarla a su pais de nuevo heh, de principio me daba gracias pero despues ya me enfado, ese programa es muy corriente heh
<dimas_> dzup pero corre bien tan pronto le metes los dedos
<dimas_> no hace falta pincharle dos veces
<dzup> sepa, esa mujer con todo el respeto que se merece, pero no me la llevo a la cama, esta horrible!
<dzup> solamente con 2 litros de tequila ...quizas
<dimas_> dzup con la luz apagada
<dzup> si con luz asusta ahora sin luz :s
<dimas_> dzup ese paquete deberian de incluirlo en ubuntu por defecto
<dzup> cual?
<dimas_> no le metes?
<dzup> cual paquete?
<dimas_> laura la vecina tuya
<dzup> para que si ya tienes el paquete irc que viene con el soporte :s
<dimas_> eso lo hizo un principiante de java
<dimas_> dzup pero dime la verdad
<dimas_> porque a ti no t duran las camaras?
<dzup> no tengo camaras porque me cae muy mal tener que conectar cables y parecer hombre ara~a cada vez que uso la pc, por eso tengo laptop, no he comprado una con webcam integrada, cuando la compre te avizo
<dzup> mientras soy feliz con lo que tengo, sabes viajo mucho y no me gusta cargar porquerias
<dimas_> dzup pero entonces esa laptop necesita remplazo, tiene que ser bien vieja...como laura...jajaja
<dzup> ...y la otra excusa es ...siempre las quiebro! jajaja
<dimas_> estan baratas las laptop con ubuntu de dell
<dzup> pues le puedo y he conectado el cell, etc, nunca he batallado con "no me sirve esta cosa ..." ...al menos lo que he calado me trabajado en esta lap en fbsd y linux, incluso windows
<dimas_> dzup comprate la dell que te cuesta 500 con ubuntu y si le das una chupadita al que te la delivery te la lleva gratis
<dzup> eso te costo la entrega gratis?
<chilicuil> señores por favor, mantengan el nivel
<dimas_> no, yo pague el delivery pero yo se que tu eres tacaño...jajaj
<dzup> pues este camarada le salio lo pelado
<dimas_> chilicuil tienes razon
<dimas_> disculpa
<dzup> dimas_: si, creo que estas fuera de nivel
<dimas_> dzup tienes razon
<dimas_> yo asumo mis errores
<dimas_> no como otros
<dzup> quizas te parecio de mala onda comentar lo de laura porque eres del mismo pais, lo siento y disculpa. :(
<Guest58225> hola
<Guest58225> alguien puede usar emphaty o emesene su camara web?
<xangua> Guest58225: no
<xangua> dale gracias a microsoft ;)
<Guest58225> :S
<dimas_> Guest58225 solo con jabber
<xangua> que es una red Libre, osea no es msn
<xangua> mmm más bien protocolo, no red *
<dimas_> colecto
<Guest58225> es desde el navegador?
<dimas_> Guest58225 si tienes una cuanta gmail puedes usar la camara desde el navegador
<Guest58225> si, simplemente no tengo amigos con gmail
<Guest58225> todos tienen msn
<dimas_> Guest58225 pero puedes incluir tus amigos de msn
<Guest58225> en gmail?
<dimas_> claro
<Guest58225> -.-
<Guest58225> enserio?
<Guest58225> jajaja
<Guest58225> no se, como debo hacerlo?
<Guest58225> seria genial :D
<dimas_> creas una cuenta gmail y desde el navegador instalas google plugin
<Guest58225> ya lo tengo hecho todo eso
<Guest58225> la cuenta, y el plugin de videollamada
<dimas_> cuando este en gmail que incluye el chat
<xangua> no, no funciona de esa manera >.<
<dimas_> Guest58225 prueba que si funciona, mira que yo ya me ronpi la cabeza con eso
<Guest58225> voy a ver, si funciona seria buenisimo.. pero nose
<dimas_> date con furia, suerte
<dzup> jajaja
<dimas_> dzup comportate
<dimas_> jaja
<dimas_> Guest58225 estas? te tengo algo
<Guest58225> si
<Guest58225> estoy leyendo
<dimas_> https://imo.im/
<dimas_> con eso no tienes que hacer nada
<dimas_> solo desde el navegador puedes usar tu camara
<dimas_> la misma cuenta de msn que tienes
<Guest58225> si veo
<Guest58225> :D
<Guest58225> gracias
<dimas_> pero te pones la ropa cuando prendas la camara...jajaja
<Guest58225> tengo un amigo que yo chateo desde msn, y el usa gmail
<Guest58225> jajaja xD
<Guest58225> seguro
<dimas_> Guest58225 lo que te dije antes funciona tambien, bueno solo que tienes que abrir una cuenta con goggle
<Guest58225> no puedo
<Guest58225> ya tengo cuenta con google
<Guest58225> pero no se como agregar contactos de hotmail a google
<dimas_> Guest58225 lee un poco, en la parte inferior de tu lista de contactos en linea tienes la opcion
<Guest58225> chat: buscar añadir invitar
<Guest58225> ya me autoinvite a mi cuenta de hotmail
<Guest58225> y no me aparece nada :S
<dimas_> porque te tienes que aceptar
<uuserone> hola alguien sabe si el bfb de ubuntu estara en la version final?
<debsan> bfb ?
<uuserone> el boton de ubuntj
<Guest58225> si, pero no me llego la invitacion a hotmail
<dimas_> Guest58225 tienes que abrir tu msn y te llega
<Guest58225> estoy en msn
<uuserone> el bfb es el boton de arriba a la izquierda
<uuserone> en la alpha no esta lo han sustituido por un lanzador
<xangua> !ubuntu+1
<kubot> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Braiam> wow xangua
<xangua> jum el bot esta malito :S
<Braiam> !curDevelLong
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'curDevelLong'.
<Braiam> !curDevelNum
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'curDevelNum'.
<uuserone> hola
<uuserone> uuserone: hola alguien sabe si en el alpha de oneric van a quitar el bfb?
<xangua> !mark
<xangua> preguntale al mark :3
<kubot> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Braiam> hahaha, esta en ingles
<uuserone> que opinan sobre la decision de quitar el boton de la izquierda superior en ubuntu
<Braiam> !poll uuserone
<kubot> uuserone: Normalmente, no hay un "mejor" programa para hacer una tarea. Depende de lo que tú elijas, tus preferencias, las características que deseas y otros factores. NO HAGAS encuestas en el canal. Si todavía quieres la opinion de las personas, pregúntale a BestBot en #ubuntu-bots.
<uuserone> kubot yo espero que no quiten el boton por que perderia logica unity
<uuserone> desde mi punto de vista
<uuserone> no hago encuestas ok
<uuserone> donde puedo ver los planes de desarrollo de unity?
<xangua> en launchpad
<xangua> el feed de planet ubuntu
<xangua> queseyo
<xangua> mmm queso...
<uuserone> ok
<Braiam> ubuntubrainstorm
<uuserone> en ubuntubrainstorm una idea que tenga mucha importancia significa que estara en ubuntu o es meramente simbolico?
<Braiam> uuserone: si el lo que los usuarios quieren, canonical hace lo posible por complacerlos
<Braiam> y no se porque xchat me marca todo como mal escrito
<uuserone> ya veras como mark no valla por el camino de las interfazes ligeras y avanzadas de hoy en dia canonical empezara a estar moina
<uuserone> braiam ati o ami?
<Braiam> ati y ami obviamente
<Braiam> están ambos mal escrito
<uuserone> Braiam, yo veo el texto correctamente
<Braiam> ...
<Braiam> creo que me entendio mal
<uuserone> te refieres a lo del texto unicode?
<Braiam> no, simplemente que el corrector ortografico no reconoce lo que escribo, y lo marca como mal escrito
<uuserone> ok entiendo
<Braiam> aunque creo que tiene que ver con la variable LANG
<uuserone> Braiam, Que version de ubuntu tienes?
<Braiam> k/x/ubuntu natty con gnome3 uuserone por que??
<uuserone> curiosidad. te gusta mas g3 que unity?
<Braiam> ambos tienen mucho que ofrecer y otro tanto que desear
<uuserone> cierto , son dos visiones muy nuevas
<uuserone> supongo que te refieres con unity con tanto que desear no?
<uuserone> yo soy usuario de unity pero hay algunos cambios en el alpha de oneric que puede que me hagan cambiarme a gnome 3
<uuserone> adios buenas tardes
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien sabe como reproducir discos de Blu-Ray en ubuntu 10.10??
<yoymi> buenos dias
<yoymi> buenos días
<xuuun> buena la noche
<xuuun> dia nose
<yoymi> aqui es de dia
<xuuun> órale
<xuuun> aki es madrugada
<yoymi> xuuun, de donde'
<xuuun> mx
<yoymi> MX lindo...
<xuuun> jaja
<xuuun> si
<xuuun> bueno, ya empiezan a cantar los gallos
<xuuun> ya me voy
<yoymi> ok
<CanihoJR> buenass
<yoymi> CanihoJR, hey
<yoymi> me voy ta`luego
<CanihoJR> ue, que reentrada mas fugaz
<CanihoJR> xD
<CanihoJR> una preguntilla
<CanihoJR> con: sudo aptitude remove --purge openoffice*.*
<CanihoJR> elimina completamente todo openoffice??
<CanihoJR> sin dejar archivos de configuracion, basura ni nada?
<RamonMiranda> hola buenas
<RamonMiranda> me ha desaparecido la decoracion de las ventanas, ayer desinstale compiz puede ser por eso?
<mimecar> si usas gnome clásico si
<RamonMiranda> buenas, al desinstalar compiz, es cierto que desaparece la decoracion de ventanas en ubuntu 10.10, una cosa más que aprendo
<mimecar> si pones a compiz como gestor de ventanas y lo quitas "desaparece" la decoración
<CanihoJR_> buenass
<CanihoJR_> en windows utilizo el virtualdub con el plugin shake (o algo asi) para estabilizar mis videos, existe alguna alternativa en linux? :D
<hashashin> CanihoJR, avidemux y el equivalte del shake, q sospecho q se llamará igual
<hashashin> equivalente*
<CanihoJR> hashashin, ajá, gracias :)
<CanihoJR> voy a echarle un ojo, a unas malas, ya sé por donde buscar,
<CanihoJR> "estabilizar videos con avidemux" :p
<hashashin> "avidemux shake" tb XD
 * CanihoJR rebuenas
<fzeta> iep!
<gnome-terminal> Una vez instale gnash pero era lento en cambio Adobe Flash va bien ¿creen que Gnash sea lento o sera que mi ordenador sea la falla?
<mimecar> es lento
<gnome-terminal> ps q le vaser thx
<carlos> hola a todos
<CanihoJR> buenas carlos
<carlos> buenas CanihoJR
<carlos> al final ya tengo mi usb live de ubuntu y persistente! :D
<gnome-terminal> Como hago para meterle ubuntu al usb?
<CanihoJR> carlos, como lo lograste alfinal?
<CanihoJR> gnome-terminal, estas en ubuntu?
<gnome-terminal> Yeah
<gnome-terminal> En modo live
<CanihoJR> sistema-administracion-> creador de discos de arranque
<carlos> lo hice con unetbooting y después hay que editar el syslinux.cfg para que sea persistente y arranque en castellano
<CanihoJR> carlos, ajá
<gnome-terminal> ty
<carlos> está muy bien es muy rápido y muy útil
<gnome-terminal> Tengo unas musicas con unas cuantos scan's pero rhythmbox no reconoce las portadas
 * cousteau usa Exaile
<mimecar> gnome-terminal: las imágenes están dentro de los mp3?
<gnome-terminal> see
<mimecar> si están bien puestas tendrían que salirte
<gnome-terminal> pue q raro
<gnome-terminal> Va bien
<luis__> hola
<luis__> tengo un PC con Windows Xp y Ubuntu instalados
<luis__> hasta ahora, se cargaba el grub2 de ubuntu
<luis__> pero ahora que he instalado también debian, se carga el grub de debian
<luis__> y, claro, cuando desinstale debian perderé el grub y tendré problemas
<luis__> ¿se os ocurre alguna solución?
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas desinstalar debian?
<luis__> bueno, no es que necesite desintalarlo
<luis__> pero nunca se sabe
<mimecar> cuando pase eso reinstalas grub con el live cd de ubuntu
<luis__> y ya me ha pasado otras veces, que eliminas el último SO que instalaste y pierdes el grub :-S
<mimecar> si la partición en la que se encuentran los datos de grub está aparte no perderás nada
<luis__> ¿y dices que si borro la partición de debian sólo tendré que introducir el liveCD de Ubuntu y ya está?
<mimecar> introducir el live cd y recuperar grub
<mimecar> o reinstalarlo
<mimecar> el gestor de arranque
<luis__> ahá
<sergio45> mimecar yo lo tuve que hacer una vez y al final tuve que instalar todo de nuevo los dos SO como se instala en grub desde livecd???
<icaro440> si mira
<luis__> pero, claro, si borro debian ya no puedo acceder a ninguno de los otros SO
<icaro440> http://walhez.com/2010/10/restaurar-grub-2-desde-livecd-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<icaro440> curiosamente ayer mismo lo hice
<mimecar> luis__: si tuvieras la partición /boot separada no tendrías problema
<luis__> hummmmmmmmmm
<luis__> la verdad, es que si tú lo dices seguro que es así :-D
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo un problema, cada vez que intento ejecutar un prorama con mono, este dme da un error y me dice que falta mscorlib.dll, el cual deberia de estar en /usr/lib/mono/2.0
<jachavez> hola existe alguna forma de liberar el cdrom se quedo dandome este mensaje :-? the LUN appears to be stuck writing LBA=306c40h, keep retrying in 43ms
<jachavez> y no habre
<mimecar> jachavez: cierra el programa que lo está usando
<jachavez> ya lo cerre y sigue parpadeando
<mimecar> mira quien lo está usando con el comando lsof /dev/dispositivo
<mimecar> o reinicia el equipo
<gnome-terminal> Sera verdad que ubuntu 11.10 volvera ser el gnome clasico o sera el mismo?
<xangua> supongo que la lógica hoy en día es ir de adelante para atrás
<mimecar> usará unity y las librerías de gnome 3
<gnome-terminal> Mal para los muchachos con escaso de recurso
<gnome-terminal> Gnome 3 pesa mucho
<xangua> stá gnome fallback y unity-2eed
<WaSeidel> una pregunta como inicio ubuntu en modo de recuperacion??
<xangua> unity-2d * y otros escritorios ligeros
<WaSeidel> es decir al momento del grub como hago para verlo?
<xangua> WaSeidel: desde el grul, al encender la computadora  mantienes precionada la tecla Shift para que salga
<xangua> el grub*
<gnome-terminal> Olvide que hay opciones mas ligera que ubuntu como archlinux XD
<mimecar> gnome-terminal: y cuando arch use gnome 3 que harás
<mimecar> si no lo tiene le faltará poco
<gnome-terminal> pues descargar anime XD
<WaSeidel> gracias xangua eso era lo que necesitaba ver el GRUB
<canihojr> buenass
 * canihojr rebuenas
<HaH-Tarball> quit
<canihojr> alguno conoce algun editor de blogger para escritorio?
<txomon> buenas! Alguien me puede ayudar?
<txomon> el apt-get dist-upgrade me dice que falta el nombre de un paquete
<canihojr> os funciona blogtk en ubuntu 11.04 y derivados?
<HaH-Tarball> txomon: Instala aptitude y prueba "aptitude full-upgrade" a ver si da el mismo error.
<txomon> HaH-Tarball, na, al final la solucion era  sudo dpkg --clear-avail; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<seyacat> HOLA ubuntues, a los años que paso por aca
<seyacat> vengo a molestarles, estaba moneando oneiric, y veo que no puedo usar el gnome como lo hacia antes, de todas formas ya me estoy acostumbrando al flujo de trabajo, y tabien con el docky por debajo la verdad no necesito mas, solo hay una cosa que me molesta y les voy a preguntar a ver si me ayudan
<seyacat> hacer un custom launcher de forma fácil? sabe alguin como hacerlo?
<mimecar> seyacat: oneiric es la siguiente versión?
<seyacat> si es la ultima, pero bueno la pregunta propiamente seria hacer un custom launcher en unity
<seyacat> bueno creo que no han tenido ese problema, bueno como saben oneiric esta en estado de prueba asi que no les recomiendo que se pasen aun JAJA, da muchos problemas, aunque debo reconocer que es muy divertido
<mimecar> es lo que tiene trabajar con una versión alfa / beta
<seyacat> sii, imaginate que no hay como crear ni un custom launcher en el escritorio, y esa es la solucion que se encuentra en todos los foros jaja
<mimecar> no he usado unity
 * CanihoJR buenass
<seyacat> buenasss
<seyacat> pues de lo que vi gnome3 le hace morder el polvo a unity
<seyacat> aunque gnome2 le gana a gnome3 que ironia JAJA
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene una forma diferente de trabajar
<mimecar> no puedes esperar lo mismo en un entorno recien salido que en uno que lleva muchos años
<seyacat> no te discuto
<cousteau> ¿alguien me explica por qué se me ha cerrado X de repente?
<cousteau> estaba escribiendo algo en xchat, le he dado al enter, y de repente, plas, se me ha reiniciado X
<cousteau> este es mi dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666713/
<sergio45> necesito instalar java para jugar a un juego a traves de una pagina web puse en synaptic "java" pero salen demasiadas opciones y no se cual debo instalar para poder jugar me pueden ayudar?
<seyacat> si me ha pasado un par de veces, pero nunca me puse a indagar
<seyacat> sergio45: a mi criterio lo mejor es que tegas activado los canonical partners, en el synaptic, de ahi para usarlo sun-java6-jre
<seyacat> y este sun-java6-plugin, este segundo creo que instal el primero tambien
<cousteau> sergio45, viene en el ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cousteau> creo que es openjdk-6-jre
<sergio45> si ya lo encontre
<sergio45> voi a instalar el sun-java6-jre
<cousteau> no, perdón, para el plugin firefox sería icedtea6-plugin (que también te instala el openjdk-6-jre)
<sergio45> es para google chrome
<cousteau> aunque sí es cierto que va mejor el que dice seyacat (sun-java6-jre y sun-java6-plugin)
<cousteau> bueno, creo que también vale para chrome y otros
<seyacat> hay muchas aplicaciones que con el openjdk no valen
<seyacat> es una pena, pero es la verdad
<cousteau> y me extraña, porque tengo entendido que openjdk también tiene que ver con oracle
<sergio45> yo tengo el openjdk
<sergio45> pero no funciona
<mimecar> cousteau: son productos diferentes
<sergio45> solo con ese
<cousteau> http://openjdk.java.net/ --> bajando, aparece el logo de Oracle
<seyacat> por ejemplo en VUE, es hecho en java, no vale en openjdk, tambien otro que uso es uno de forex
<cousteau> (no digo que sean lo mismo, pero vamos, no entiendo por qué unos sí van y otros no)
<mimecar> cousteau: son productos diferentes que no tienen el mismo código
<seyacat> a mi forma de ver oracle hace eso a proposito, tiene la vesion libre y la que no lo es, y simplemente deja sin funcionar algunas cosas en el openjdk, es mas un asunto de negocio
<cousteau> y java 7? tiene los mismos problemas con java 6 que openjdk?
<cousteau> porque yo oí que java iba a estar basado en openjdk
<cousteau> de cualquier forma, esto se está moviendo a off-topic...
<CanihoJR> a alguien le vá blogtk en 11.04?
<CanihoJR> como puedo saber si un repositorio
<CanihoJR> ppa funciona???
<CanihoJR> https://launchpad.net/~jayreding/+archive/ppa
<CanihoJR> ese concretamente, lo he añadido pero al hacer update, me da error 404
<CanihoJR> (creo que va ser porque no es para natty.....) alguien podria confirmarmelo? :s
<mimecar> si te da ese error está caido
<seyacat> se lo ve bien, no tienes la linea completa del deb?
<CanihoJR> nada, confirmado
<CanihoJR> esque no tiene para natty
<seyacat> no tiene natty eso si
<CanihoJR> entrando en el repo por web, no trae para natty, pero el .deb que he sacado de lucid me funciona ^.^
<CanihoJR> y ahora como borro el ppa? xD
<seyacat> y no te sale mejor compilarlo?
<CanihoJR> seyacat, nose, el .deb se me ha instalado bien y abre sin problemas
<CanihoJR> el que estaba en los repos oficiales no funcionaba
<seyacat> a bueno, entonces que bie :)
<CanihoJR> ala, ya ha petado, "violacion de segmento"
<CanihoJR> alguien sabe porque el blogtk me tira violacion de segmento? :/
<evilmoo> Buenas tardes alguien sabe como instalar driver hd 3000 graphics de intel en 10.04
<evilmoo> hd graphics 3000 intel en ubuntu 10-.04
<evilmoo> ...
<mimecar> ¿que información has encontrado de esa tarjeta?
<evilmoo> que funciona bien en natty
<evilmoo> pero pregunto si alguien la ha hecho funcionar en lucid
<CanihoJR> como elimino un repositorio que añadi por ppa?
<CanihoJR> he instalado ppa-remove pero no me lo ha quitado :s
<CanihoJR> (lo he quitado a mano, pero como se quitaria?)
<jachavez> alguno tiene instalado linux-mint
<CanihoJR> jachavez, yo
<CanihoJR> 11
<jachavez> CanihoJR, no se te quedo la pantalla en negro cuando lo intentastes instalar
<CanihoJR> jachavez, nop
<alejandro> ola+
<jachavez> Ya probe el dvd en otra pc y no da problema y en esta si
<alejandro> que es esto
<alejandro> we
<alejandro> we`´
<alejandro> we
<alejandro> we
<alejandro> ya probaron kubuntu 11.10
<Dj_Dexter> eso aun esta amarillito de unstable ? :P
<alejandro> mmm
<alejandro> pero el 10.4
<alejandro> no me funcionas en mi pc
<shaggy_> Buenas , no se por que en ubuntu 11.04 no puedo fijar de forma permanente el modo de rendimiento de energia , ¿alguna idea?
<alejandro> nel kubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> shaggy_: ¿como lo cambias?
<alejandro> no sirve+
<shaggy_> desde Monitor de frecuencia de la CPU 2.32.1.1
<shaggy_> pero no sirve al reiniciar se desajusta
<mimecar> lo tendrías que cambiar desde las opciones de energía del sistema
<shaggy_> no tengo opciones de energia del sistema con esa funcion
<shaggy_> solo se puede seleccionar lo mas basico desde alli
<shaggy_> mimecar , como cambias el modo de energia en ubuntu para que quede fijo en opciones de energia no aparecen esos ajustes
<shaggy_> o debo usar siempre ubuntu en modo on demand
<mimecar> si usas ese modo, el sistema ajusta la velocidad a la carga
<shaggy_> si pero la computadora me regula mejor las temperaturas con performance
<shaggy_> y ahora en este tiempo hace mucha calor
<shaggy_> para la computadora
<shaggy_> solo en on demand
<mimecar> Perfomance ajusta el sistema para el máximo rendimiento a costa de subir la temperatura
<shaggy_> en windows la computadora la tengo seleccionada en performance y controla mejor el funcionamiento de los ventiladores y por supuesto las temperaturas
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<shaggy_> pero la bios en ubuntu y en windows debe ser la misma por lo tanto lo que me dices no me sirve
<mimecar> la bios es la misma, pero el comportamiento del sistema no es el mismo
<mimecar> windows implementa las cosas de una forma, linux de otra
<mimecar> si no te aparece en las opciones de energía, no se donde lo puedes cambiar
<mimecar> no uso gnome 2
<shaggy_> cuando pongo en performance ubuntu 11.04 la computadora funciona a las mismas temperaturas que en windows algo no encaja en lo que dices
<shaggy_> aclarate
<mimecar> lo que digo es que no esperes el mismo resultado en windows y en linux
<shaggy_> con trespectos a las temperaturas es el mismo comportamiento en performance comprobado y archicomprobado
<mimecar> ok
<shaggy_> era con respecto a las temperaturas
<alejandro> OIGAN
<alejandro> MI SISTEMA KUBUNTU 11.04
<alejandro> NO INNICIA
<shaggy_> por eso por el bienestar de mi computadora hay algun modo de fijar performance en ubuntu
<shaggy_> con kubuntu cre que al ser kde tiene un gestor de energia que si permite cambiarla de forma permanente
<shaggy_> creo
<alejandro> NO MA
<alejandro> NO INICIA Q HAGO
<mimecar> alejandro: si escribes en mayusculas el bot te silenciará otra vez
<shaggy_> tendre que pasrme a kubuntu porque en ubuntu no se puede fijar el modo de rendimiento de la computadora
<shaggy_> alejandro que listo fuisteis
<alejandro> mmmm
<alejandro> no inicia
<mimecar> !detalles alejandro
<kubot> alejandro: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<shaggy_> o sea todos los que usan ubuntu usan su ubuntu en modo on demand  y no performance por que no se puede cambiar ?
<mimecar> shaggy_: el sistema ya se encarga de manejar el procesador dependiendo de la carga
<shaggy_> y por que en kuben kubuntu se puede cambiar y fijar el modo de rendimiento?
<shaggy_> por que kubuntu es mas guay que ubuntu?
<mimecar> shaggy_: kde es diferente de gnome, kde busca la personalización
<shaggy_> y por eso tiene un gestor de energia que permite cambiar y fifar el modo de rendimiento?
<shaggy_> kubuntu
<shaggy_> fijar
<mimecar> tiene otras opciones respecto a gnome
<shaggy_> mimecar para que te enteres  en ubuntu se puede fijar el modo de energia si vas al gestor de aplicaciones de ubuntu e instala este demonio cpufreqd
<mimecar> ok
<shaggy_> por lo tanto queda demostrado que de ubuntu no sabes ni papa
<mimecar> ok, entonces disfrutaremos de tus conocimientos cuando entres
<shaggy_> si para reservarmelos como haces siempre en este sitio
<mimecar> ¿que me estoy reservando?
<shaggy_> todo porque si no sabes eso sobre ubuntu es que no sabes nada y no me lo creo
<mimecar> te he dicho que mirases en opciones de energía, si ahí no sale la opción estará en otro sitio
<shaggy_> decir eso es como no decir nada
<mimecar> como quieras
<alejandro> mm bueno
<alejandro> enpiesa
<alejandro> a iniciar normal
<alejandro> pero cuando va a terminar
<alejandro> sale
<alejandro> el emulador
<alejandro> y dice panic error
<alejandro> y empisa a parpadear
<mimecar> alejandro: ¿has modificado algo en el sistema?
<alejandro> no lo acabo de instalar
<shaggy_> alejandro si aqui siempre empiezas pero lo malo es que nunca terminas porque no te dicen nada
<mimecar> ¿con una instalación limpia te sale ya el error?
<alejandro> si no inicia
<mimecar> ¿con el live CD funcionaba?
<alejandro> mmm
<alejandro> s9i
<alejandro> si
<mimecar> entonces, haces la instalación y en el primer arranque ya falla?
<alejandro> +no
<alejandro> todo sale vien
<alejandro> asta que termina
<alejandro> al parecer
<alejandro> pero al tratar de iniciar aparese
<alejandro> el error
<alejandro> o aveces se conjela cargando lo iconitos
<mimecar> ¿te conectas a la red por cable o por wifi?
<alejandro> cable
<mimecar> ok, ¿sabes entrar en modo de recuperación?
<shaggy_> este sitio que nadie se engañe es solo para un reducido grupo de amigos que si se dan soporte del bueno y de verdad el venga aqui despistado que se olvide de recibir ayuda solo recibira respuestas inutiles
<alejandro> si
<alejandro> pero ya lo intente
<alejandro> con paquetes rotos
<mimecar> alejandro: entra, cuando termine el sistema
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<alejandro> y soluciona pero nada
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> ¿tienes paquetes rotos en una instalación limpia?
<alejandro> no
<alejandro> ya lo comprove
<alejandro> y todo
<mimecar> shaggy_: el soporte es el mismo para todos
<mimecar> alejandro: pon todas las actualizaciones, reinicia y mira si sigue igual
<shaggy_> ja y me lo vas a decir a mi a estas alturas
<alejandro> va
<alejandro> mmm
<alejandro> una duda
<alejandro> por que me funciona bien con kubuntu 11.10
<alejandro> pero el anterior
<alejandro> no
<mimecar> shaggy_: si no se como se cambian las opciones de energía en gnome, eso es no dar soporte?
<mimecar> alejandro: la 11.10 no ha salido, no hay soporte de esa versión
<alejandro> si we
<shaggy_> vamos si no sabes eso que haces aqui
<alejandro> wwueno no a salido
<mimecar> ayudar a los que no saben
<alejandro> +oficialmente
<mimecar> si fuera un maestro en ubuntu cobraría por el soporte
<mimecar> alejandro: ahora tienes la 11.04 ?
<alejandro> nel esa es mi otra compu
<alejandro> tenwo 11.10
<shaggy_> sin que sepas desde donde se cambia el modo de energia en ubuntu y hacerlo fijar ummmmmmmmm lo dudo lo dudo
<mimecar> ¿donde aparece el fallo?
<mimecar> alejandro: el fallo es en la 11.04 o en la 11.10
<alejandro> 11.045
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<alejandro> mm te envio una imajen de lo q pasa
<alejandro> mmm
<alejandro> ya ESTA+
<alejandro> WE+
<alejandro> SE ETA REINICIANDO
<mimecar> las mayusculas..
<alejandro> J
<mimecar> espera 1 minuto alejandro
<shaggy_> la verdad es que ya no pienso pedir mas ayuda en este sitio sobre ubuntu ademas no sirve de nada pedirla cuando me pase a BSD si pedire ayuda pero en otro sitio claro esta
<mimecar> shaggy_: si no te gusta el canal, pregunta en el canal inglés
<mimecar> o no entres
<shaggy_> jajaja alli son peores
<shaggy_> y si vas a ·linux bueno alli ni te dejan entrar
<shaggy_> 3linux
<shaggy_> #linux
<alejandro> ola
<shaggy_> ola y se ahogo
<mimecar> alejandro: ¿funciona?
<alejandro> oigan no saben de un eeculizador del volumen general para kubuntu
<alejandro> no se trabo
<alejandro> y no inicia
<alejandro> inicio
<mimecar> ¿te han salido actualizaciones pendientes?
<alejandro> cuando le di muchos clicks al momento de cargar
<alejandro> pero no se activan los efectos
<alejandro> no
<alejandro> ya no hay
<mimecar> el sistema te carga?
<alejandro> ya inicio
<alejandro> pero le tewnwo que hacer asi
<alejandro> mm
<alejandro> k hisiste
<alejandro> ups
<shaggy_> bueno me voy a ver una peli lo que hay aqui ya esta todo visto no hay mas
<shaggy_> que ver
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta grafica tienes alejandro?
<alejandro> integrada
<mimecar> marca?
<alejandro> intel
<alejandro> no me se el chip nombre modelo deja vewo
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<mimecar> las tarjetas integradas no suelen ser muy potentes
<alejandro> no tenwo 128
<alejandro> mb
<mimecar> pero sin efectos te tendría que ir
<alejandro> si te diwo
<alejandro> qu funcionaba cuando tenia el 10.10
<alejandro> y cuando lo actulize ya no
<alejandro> pero probe el
<alejandro> 11.10
<alejandro> pero ya jalo
<alejandro> chido
<alejandro> pero con la 11.04
<alejandro> no
<alejandro> jala
<mimecar> si actualizastes desde la 10.10 puede ser un error de configuración
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema, entra y mira si sigue el fallo
<alejandro> sy pero despues la instale desde el cd
<alejandro> y no jala
<alejandro> ya yebo
<alejandro> un mes intentando que jale
<alejandro> con
<alejandro> la
<alejandro> 11.04
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<shaggy_> haber por ultimo como pregunta de test si yo preguntara de nuevo como cambio y fijo el modo de energia en ubuntu  , mimecar me contestaria del siguiente modo ......
<shaggy_> instala este demonio llamado....
<shaggy_> ?
<m4v> shaggy_: cual es tu duda? en gestión de energía?
<mimecar> alejandro: creando un usuario nuevo en el sistema y usandolo, te pasa lo mismo?
<shaggy_> ninguna solo probaba si este sitio esta para ayudar o solo para marear
<alejandro> mm
<shaggy_> m4v
<alejandro> no lo he intentado
<alejandro> mañana
<alejandro> sigues esq tenwo
<alejandro> q irme
<shaggy_> este sistio esta diseñado para hacer preguntas pero no para obtener respuestas utiles
<m4v> shaggy_: tenés alguna consulta entonces?
<shaggy_> ya me ha quedado claro del todo
<shaggy_> para que consultar si no me van a dar respuesta
<shaggy_> prefiero en este sitio preguntar y despues dar la respuesta yo mismo porque es lo unico que funciona de verdad en este sitio
<shaggy_> m4v
<m4v> shaggy_: somos voluntarios, las respuestas no están siempre disponibles.
<shaggy_> sois voluntarios en aqueresa serello que os interesa serlo este sitio no dista mucho del que hay en debian su forma de proceder es la misma no ayudar a nadie solo a ellos mismos
<m4v> no entendí bien eso. No importa, si no tienes una consulta entonces usa el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Estamos ocupando el canal con cosas no relacionadas al soporte.
<shaggy_> era sois voluntarios en aquello que os interesa serlo ..... y continuaba
<[NeNeTa]> wenas
 * CanihoJR buenass
<ivedci89> notebook acer aspire 5542-5840, tengo solamente ubuntu 10.04... a continuacion, al terminar el backup, formateo a windows 7 por cuestiones de trabajo, luego le pondre el ubuntu arriba, esta bien?  alguien sabe como hacer para wue el windows seven no haga ese disco del sistema de unos pocos megas?
<cousteau> ivedci89, ni idea... pero supongo que puedes borrarlo luego
<ivedci89> primero instalar todo y despues borrarlo? he leido por ahi que se te caga el windows cuando lo borras a eso
<cousteau> si no, por unos megas no pasa nada... como linux monta particiones lógicas, puedes poner tantas como quieras
<m4v> ivedci89: si creás una partición ntfs (con ubuntu desde un live) antes de usar el instalador de windows no te crea la particion de sistema
<ivedci89> buenisimo!!! GRAICAS!!!
<ivedci89> posta posta funciona?
<ivedci89> m4v:
<m4v> espero, me funcionó a mi
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe de scripting en perl para xchat?
<cousteau> yo sé una pizca en python
<Stoneangel> cousteau es que quiero crear un script para el xchat, la verdad el lenguaje no importa mucho
<Stoneangel> en otro server de irc en el cual entro regularmente se tiene por costumbre saludar al entrar a los canales
<Stoneangel> lo hacía con el comando /ame o /amsg
<cousteau> eso creo que se puede hacer con xchat, que cada vez que entres se salude
<Stoneangel> pero ahora han activado el modo +M que impide que pueda usarse ese tipo de comandos
<cousteau> entiendo... y quieres un script que haga /say en todos los canales
<Stoneangel> sip
<ivedci89> bueno... reinicio eliricci  para formatear...
<Stoneangel> pero habría que hacerlo con una pequeña modificación ya que si se envía el mismo mensaje exactamente a cada canal igualmente se activaría la protección del modo +M
<ivedci89> va, no, sino para hacer ese espacio
<ivedci89> saludos ubuntos!!!
<cousteau> Stoneangel, a lo mejor /allchan ayuda
<Stoneangel> un amigo hizo el script pero para mirc, lo hizo de manera que envía el mensaje al primer canal, luego le agrega un caracter de control (ctrl + o) y lo reenvía al segundo canal y así sucesivamente
<cousteau> o/
<Stoneangel> me gustaría hacer algo parecido para xchat pero no se como listar y hacer el envío canal a canal
<cousteau> ...pues sí, `/allchan say o/` funciona
<Stoneangel> probaré a ver que tal
<cousteau> Configuración > Avanzado > Órdenes de usuario. Le pones de nombre por ejemplo ALL y de orden `allchan say &2`
<cousteau> que me acabo de dar cuenta de que ya existe
<cousteau> sí... con /amsg debería valer
<cousteau> en principio un canal no puede saber cuándo estás haciendo /say en un canal o en todos
<Stoneangel> ela orden para /ame y /amsg ya las tengo en el xchat ese no es el problema
<Stoneangel> el detalle está en los modos de canal
<Stoneangel> ya que si un canal tiene modo +M no permite que sea enviado el mismo mensaje en varios canales
<cousteau> Stoneangel, ah, no tenía ni idea
<cousteau> ...así que quieres hacer un timeout o algo
<cousteau> bueno. Personalmente prefiero Python a Perl, me parece más cómodo.
<Stoneangel> no cousteau, como dije la solución propuesta por mi amigo me parece muy buena
<Stoneangel> enviar el mensaje al primer canal
<cousteau> ah, añadir un espacio o algo
<Stoneangel> luego agregarle un caracter invisible al mensaje y enviarlo al segundo canal
<Stoneangel> y así sucesivamente
<Stoneangel> pero no se como listar y rotar entre los canales con el xchat
<cousteau> mira, aquí http://labix.org/xchat-python explican toda la API de XChat en Python
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-16
<Stoneangel> voy a revisar a ver
<cousteau> y aquí un ejemplo: http://ideone.com/OxoHZ
<Guest62579> hola una pregunta alguien utiliza minitube o ve videos de youtube con totem?
<Guest62579> intento reproducir videos de youtube y me dice: HA ocurrido un error GStreamer encontró un error de soporte general en la biblioteca.
<Stoneangel> voy a tratar de crear algo con la info que me pasaste, gracias cousteau
<cousteau> Guest62579, youtube cambió el sistema hace poco; a lo mejor minitube no está actualizado
<jachavez> Alguno me podria ayudar, como puedo instalar python-2.7 en ubuntu lucid
<Guest62579> tengo la ultima version de minitube 1.5
<Guest62579> y totem la que viene en ubuntu 10.10
<Guest62579> tal vez deba actualizar totem
<jachavez> minitube no me anda
<jachavez> Guest62579, usa keep-tube.com xD
<Guest62579> guarda los videos al disco? :S
<Guest62579> es medio molesto tener que abrir la pagina copiar pegar..
<Guest62579> todo un trabajo
<Guest62579> para cada video :S
<cousteau> 5 de agosto: "minitube 1.5 al rescate"
<cousteau> creo que fue cuando lo cambiaron todo
<Guest62579> ese me descargue
<Guest62579> me descargue el archivo .tar.gz lo extraje y lo ejecute
<Guest62579> abre el programa, busco el video de youtube
<Guest62579> pero no puedo ver nada :S
<jachavez> Alguno me podria ayudar, como puedo instalar python-2.7 en ubuntu lucid
<JotaDo2> Alguien sabe quien esta encargado de Ubuntu-do
<JotaDo2> ?
<n-iCe> cual sera mi webcam  http://pastebin.com/3sXmDaaV
<JotaDo2> test
<JotaDo2> Nadie vivo?
<tux1> hi
<uBOTu-fr> uBOTu-fr: Je suis désolé Dave, je ne peux faire cela.
<zen_monkey> buenas
<zen_monkey> alguien puede explicarme la diferencia entre el "tamaño del archivo" y "tamaño en disco" ?
<zen_monkey> hay una diferencia bastante considerable entre ambos
<[NeNeTa]> xao
<pollonxpollon> buenas
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<pollonxpollon> nas
<yoymi> nas
<yoymi> como se arregla violacion de segmento
<CanihoJR> yoymi,
<CanihoJR> de que aplicacion?
<yoymi> no lo se es al actualizar desde terminal
<yoymi> sudo aptitude update
<CanihoJR> te dá violacion de segmento?
<CanihoJR> que curioso....
<yoymi> en mdo grafico tanpoco funciona
<CanihoJR> ami me dió el blogtk :/
<yoymi> el centro de software de ubuntu tampoco funciona
<yoymi> voy a probar ubuntu tweak
<yoymi> tampoco......
<CanihoJR> y con apt-get update?
<yoymi> tampoco puedo instalar con gdebi....
<yoymi> apt-get update si funciona
<CanihoJR> y upgrade?
<yoymi> upgrade si funciona
<CanihoJR> y está actualizando algo?
<yoymi> si tres paquetes
<yoymi> este libxfont1  y dos de dhcp3
<yoymi> pero ahora todo parece que anda otra vez....las cosas de linux ¿?
<CanihoJR> yoymi, no, nose raro
<CanihoJR> no suele hacer cosas asi....
<CanihoJR> lo unico que se me ocurre es que tubiese bloqueado el /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> esta embrujada
<CanihoJR> porque alguna aplicacion hubiese estado utilizandola y se abria quedado colgada, hasta que la ha soltado
<CanihoJR> pero ya te digo
<CanihoJR> "pura suposicion"
<CanihoJR> normalmente te dice que está bloqueada, no te tira violacion de segmento
<yoymi> a veces me ha pasado por tener bloqueado el sources pero ahora creo que no
<CanihoJR> yo por lo general, en caso de dudar de si algo va bien o mal.......
<CanihoJR> antes reinicio....
<yoymi> dzup, fantasmas de ubuntu
<CanihoJR> es mano de santo para muchisimas cosas xD
<CanihoJR> apagar y encender, el metodo de resolucion de problemas desde tiempos inmemorables
<yoymi> si ok pero ahora no ha echo falta se arregló
<yoymi> CanihoJR, gracias por tu ayuda
<CanihoJR> yoymi, sino hice ná, se arregló solo :P
<yoymi> no es malo agradecer, de bien nacidos es ser agradecidos
<yoymi> ta'luego
<CanihoJR> taluego :)
<jachavez> buenos dias perdon la pregunta como se agrega un usuario a un grupo en ubuntu
<dzup> usermod -a user -G grupo
<dzup> man usermod
 * iUs3r hol -a
<XuMuK> Hola
 * CanihoJR buenass
<DamagedFiles> como se puede encontrar archivos corruptos?
<DamagedFiles> concretamente imagenes jpg
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<CanihoJR> hi
<gnome-terminal> Que navegador es mas rapido?... Chromium o uzbl?
<CanihoJR> como desinstalo un paquete que he compilado?, en el readme no viene nada :/
<CanihoJR> y en el makefile no viene opcion alguna para unistall.....
<XuMuK> CanihoJR, borrando lo que se instalo manualmente
<CanihoJR> XuMuK,  eso me imaginaba..... asi que me tocará seguir el makefile verdad?
<CanihoJR> ainss
<CanihoJR> menos mal que es cortito :)
<gnome-terminal> Que es eso de copilar paquete? es lo mismo que instalar un paquete?
<XuMuK> gnome-terminal, sí, es instalar desde codigo fuente
<XuMuK> CanihoJR, rm -v `find {/usr/local,/usr/bin/,/etc,/home/$USER} -name packet`
<XuMuK> CanihoJR, ejecutalo de root
<gnome-terminal> Suena dificil
<CanihoJR> XuMuK, errores
<CanihoJR> varios
<CanihoJR> xD
<CanihoJR> listo, ya esta el sistema limpio
<CanihoJR> tenia poco mas que un ejecutable en /usr/bin y un par de carpetillas por ahi :)
<DamagedFiles> alguien sabria el comando para escalar "solo hacia abajo" "recursivamente" e "ignorando errores" unos jpgs?
<DamagedFiles> alguien sabria el comando para escalar "solo hacia abajo" "recursivamente" "ignorando errores" "sobreescribiendolos" unos jpgs?
<DamagedFiles> alguien sabria el comando para escalar "solo hacia abajo" "recursivamente" "ignorando errores" "sobreescribiendolos" unos jpgs?
<Guest63937> hola, alguien usa minitube?
<lopez> Hola que tal hace unos días tenía problema con el sonido mi capturadora de tv encore enltv-fm instale estos paquetes   oss4-gtk oss4-base oss4-dkms y logre escuchar pero ahora es lo únnico que puedo escuchar en el sistema y en las preferencias de sonido no aparece ningún hardware o no lo reconoce
<wicope> lopez: hola creo que pasa lo siguiente: en las preferecias de sonido está pulseaudio y tu has puesto el driver oss4 que es diferente de pulseaudio
<wicope> lopez: oss4-gtk no tiene algún configurador?
<lopez> la verdad desconozco lo encontré en un comentario a esos paquetes en alguien que tenía el mismo problema lo puse y anduvo pero nada mas
<wicope> lopez: pues eso has cambiado el driver de sonido alsa-pulseaudio por oss4
<lopez> ah bien bien, como hago para cambiarlo de nuevo ?
<wicope> lopez: te suena todo? te va mejor con oss4?
<wicope> lopez: es sólo el applet del sonido en el panel lo que no te funciona referente al sonido?
<lopez> suena solo la tv nada mas, nada de firefox ni sistema
<wicope> lopez: pon gstreamer-properties a ver si puedes cambiar a oss4 a lo mejor es eso
<wicope> lopez: qué te sale en gstreamer-properties ?
<wicope> lopez: te sale oss4 en gstreamer-properties?
<lopez> en sonido salida predeterminada esta seleccionado autodetectar mas opciones de salida y en entrada complemento persenolizado
<wicope> en complementos de salida y de entrada en los dos.. puedes cambiar autodetectar por oss4 o parecido?
<lopez> oss
<Guest35399> nick/ andrea
<Guest35399> hola a todos!
<Guest35399> alguien sabe cómo cambiar mi nick?
<Guest35399> no recuerdo
<cousteau> /nick andrea
<cousteau> y ya hay una andrea
<Guest35399> ah, ok
<cousteau> ah, no, perdón, eres tú
<lopez> wicope, nada con oss sigo sin escuchar
<cousteau> a lo mejor andrea ya está en uso
<cousteau> vale, buena elección
<andreita> cousteau, muchas gracias
<wicope> lopez: deferias ver: OSS: Open Sound System versión 4
<wicope> lopez: lo ves en complemtento?
<lopez> si lo seleccione y lo probé pero no paso nada
<andreita> consulta: estoy con mi note conectado a un televisor lcd pero en el note se ve bien y en el televisor está corrida la imagen
<lopez> pero en dispositivo me dice no soportado
<wicope> lopez: en mi caso no tengo oss4 y lo veo (claro no me fucniona) ya que no lo tengo instalado.. creo ..
<lopez> ahora selecciono pulseaudio sound server y en dispositivo me dice desconocido
<wicope> lopez: te sale: OSS - Open Sound System Version 4: No se pudo abrir el dispositivo para reproducir.
<wicope> lopez:  es eso lo que me dices?
<wicope> lopez: o es diferente
<lopez> en complemento me dice OSS - Open Sound System nada mas
<lopez> y no soportado en dispositivo
<andreita> tengo problemas con la conexión a un televisor lcd, se ve corrida la imagen
<lopez> pipeline dice ossink y hago la prueba pero nada
<andreita> pero no se cómo hacer para corregir ese detalle, ya intenté con Preferencia>Monitores pero no entendí
<andreita> alguien que me ayude porfa
<lopez> andrea que placa tenes ?
<wicope> lopez: no se quizás aparte de instalar oss4 tengas que configurar algo para que te funcione... http://pastebin.com/PcYEHDrC
<andreita> lopez, ni idea
<andreita> es un  note toshiba
<lopez> escribí en la terminad sudo nvidia-settings
<wicope> lopez: además es raro que no te salta OSS - Open Sound System Version 4 y sólo te salga OSS .. así que hablamos ...
<wicope> lopez: busca un manual de como poner oss4 en ubuntu .. saludos
<andreita> lopez, mi vecino instaló este sistema operativo y me dijo que me metiera acá
<andreita> voy a hacer lo que dices
<andreita> lopez, dice que el comando no existe
<wicope> lopez: sudo nvidia-settings es sólo paras nvidia con el driver privativo ..
<andreita> tal vez no tengo tarjeta nvidia
<lopez> wicope, tuve una toshiba con problema parecido y lo logré configurar de allí por eso decía pero parece que no.
<wicope> lopez: ya, entiendo.. la verdad te puedo contar pero ahora mismo no me hace, saludos cuidarse
<cousteau> me suena que no hay oss en ubuntu, al menos por defecto
<cousteau> a mí con alsa me va bien
<andreita> acabo de hacer una búsqueda en google para saber cómo ver la tarjeta, hice un lspci y me da un lista inmensa
<cousteau> pulseaudio me va un poco rancio
<lopez> cousteau,  antes de instalar esos paquetes usaba alsamixer para configurar el sonido pero no me levantaba la placa instale esos paquetes y funcionó la tv pero nada mas
<cousteau> pues ni idea...
<andreita> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar la pantalla por fa
<pecar> Hola acabo de instalar phpmyadmin en ubuntu 1104 y no se que link poner para entrar en phpmyadmin
<canros> tu ip
<canros> http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<canros> prueba asi
<CanihoJR> pecar, http://localhost/phpmyadmin tambien te debe de servir
<andreita> gracias de todas maneras, seguiré con mi buśqueda en la red
<canros> :D
<Hjonthn> U.u
<pecar> canros gracias
<pecar> CanihoJR gracias
<Devils> alguien conoce el software openwrt ?
<Devils> alguien conoce el software openwrt o X-wrt ?
<CanihoJR> Devils, puede ser el firmware para ruters de cisco?
<Xriveryk> buenos dias... tengo un problema, tengo oracle en mi ubuntu 11.04 y trato de instalarle windows 7 desde una imagen .iso pero me sale un error quien me podria ayudar???
<Devils> ok
<Devils> Canihojr:
<Devils> me pasa que compre una router linsys
<Devils> y trae este software integrado
<Devils> pero no se como manejarle
<Devils> lo quiero configurar como access point
<Devils> creo que no es el que lleva
<jose__> Hola, alguien sabe porque puede ser que mi servidor apache me lance las páginas aspx para descargarlas y no las muestre? Obviamente tengo instalados los paquetes necesarios mono, o eso creo
<Devils> necesito saber mas acerca de este sotfware openwrt ?
<Devils> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
 * CanihoJR buenass :)
<snake__> posria alguien desirme como puedo entrar a esta direccion para editar /etc/default/openvpn
<snake__> o me pudiesen a yaudar a instala el openvpn
<canros> snake__,
<canros> desde consola
<canros> hazte usuario root
<canros> sudo su
<canros> cd /etc/default/openvpn
<canros> ls
<canros> y editas los archivos con nano nombrearchivo
<cousteau> con gksudo gedit /etc/default/openvpn basta
<ubuntu> buenas tardes a todos
<ubuntu> busco ayuda con el grub...
<ubuntu> alguien me puede ayudar...??
<ubuntu> este es el error que me sale:     http://pastebin.com/gkPixBYQ
<ubuntu> ??
<snake__> <cousteau><canros> grasias con sus tips pude resolver mi problema
<snake__> aora quisiera saber si alguno de los dos sabe como es k funciona el openvpn
<snake__> k me diga como es k se k esta funcionando
<redcat> buenas
<redcat> disculpen tengo un problema con emerald nose si me podrian brindar su alluda
<redcat> trate de activar el efecto de cubo 3d en el compiz
<redcat> y por defecto el emerald se desactivo
<redcat> y lo trato de volver a activar y no se puede
<redcat> alguien me puede decir que puedo aser para solucionar mi dilema
<redcat> hola
<cousteau> redcat, me parece que el cubo no funciona con unity
<cousteau> en cuanto a emerald, nunca lo llegué a usar, creo que no está continuado
<redcat> mmm llo si lo estaba usando bien pero osea
<redcat> trate de ponerlo
<redcat> y seme desactivo el emerald
<redcat> lla intente con el fusion
<redcat> ohhh
<redcat> pero no uso el unity
<redcat> estoy usando el ubunto clasico
<redcat> nose como se llame
<cousteau> redcat, bien... entonces prueba con   emerald --replace
<cousteau> me parece
<redcat>  llap
<redcat> pero no pasa nada
<cousteau> pues mira a ver si entrando en compizconfig-settings-manager y cambiando en "Decoración de ventanas" el ejecutable a `emerald`
<cousteau> o prueba poniendo metacity y volviendo a poner compiz
<redcat> wtf deja reinicio mejor que tambien se desactivo el awn no me jala
<redcat> sisisii veras dame un segundo
<redcat> reinicio
<redcat> regrese
<redcat> sigue igual
<redcat> lla ni me ejecuta el comando al f2
<redcat> alt f2
<redcat> cousteau siguies ahi
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> buf, a saber qué ha pasado
<cousteau> funciona Ctrl-Alt-T?
<redcat> see lla abri la terminal
<redcat> sep parece que hasta los comandos que tenia ahi se desactivaron
<redcat> en el compiz
<redcat> pero lla lo arregle
<redcat> ahora
<redcat> como solucionar lo del emerald
<redcat> me dijiste en decoracion de ventanas no
<redcat> aber
<xangua> y para que quieres usar emerald si no ha estado soportado ni mantenido por años¿
<redcat> porque lla lo estaba usando
<redcat> antes que seme desactivara ase unos segundos
<redcat> por activar una funcion del compiz
<cousteau> qué función?
<redcat> simon listo cousteau
<redcat> gracias por la alluda
<redcat> hasta se desactivo esa opcion
<redcat> de descoracion de ventanas
<redcat> balla casi todo estaba desactivado del compiz cuando trate de activar el cubo3d}
<cousteau> y ya va?
<redcat> simon
<redcat> arreglado
<redcat> mm que cojones no me jala el comando alt f2
<redcat> y ase dos segundos si me jalaba
<cousteau> le habrás asignado una combinación de teclas en compiz a lo mejor...
<cousteau> ¿tienes los paneles funcionando?
<redcat> simon
<redcat> solo me habre la opcion en metacity
<redcat> pero no en compiz
<redcat> y eso que lla añadi el comando
<redcat> wtf
<redcat> seme desactivo esa opcion en el compiz wtf
<redcat> y eso que lla la programe en el compiz en combinacion de teclas
<redcat> mm esta raro
<mimecar> si estas usando emerald, me parece que no usas compiz
<redcat> si si uso compiz
<YADFRA> ME PUEDEN AYUDAR CON DRIVER DE VIDEO DE UNA INSPIRON MINI 1012 CON UBUNTO OS SEVEN
<CanihoJR> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<redcat> listo solucionado
<redcat> uff
<redcat> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<redcat> yadfra
<redcat> llo te ayudo
<redcat> me paso algo similar
<redcat> con mi iimpresora
<redcat> espera dijiste un driver de video
<redcat> mmmmmmm
<redcat> la veo un poco dificil
<redcat> lla buscaste en google
<mimecar> redcat: mientras no de datos es complicado que reciba ayuda
<redcat> sip osea driver de video
<redcat> pero osea no explica el cuate el problema en especifico
<redcat> o para que lo necesita
<redcat> o bueno diculpa mimecar
<mimecar> tiene que decir lo que quiere, no hay que disculpar nada
<redcat> una pequeña duda el efecto cuboo 3d del compiz no funciona en ubuntu clasico
<redcat> nono jaja mi disculpa era de una pregunta que llo te iba a hacer
<redcat> no en referencia al cuate este
<redcat> jojo
<cousteau> redcat, te disculpas de cosas que vas a hacer?
<cousteau> "perdón" "¿por qué?" "¡POR ESTO!" *punch*
<redcat> nono osea jajaja
<redcat> me acordaste a los videos de asdf
<cousteau> ahora en serio... No sé cómo va, pero me parece que Ubuntu clásico es con metacity y no compiz (a lo mejor con metacity -c); compiz está "secuestrado" por unity
<redcat> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lla veo
<redcat> joder
<redcat> ohh bueno no importa
<redcat> bueno me retiro
<redcat> y gracias por tu alluda cousteau
<redcat> chau
<cousteau> bye :)
<cousteau> a lo mejor googleando "natty compiz" consigues info
<cousteau> o "natty compiz cubo"
<redcat> ohhh oks me boy checar
<manowar> hola
<manowar> Hola tengo problemas con el open office por ejemplo copio y guardo un documento y luego aparecen signos extraños
<mimecar> manowar: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<manowar> sip
<mimecar> ¿que versión tienes de ubuntu?
<manowar> tengo la vercion  10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<guerrillero> estoy bajo Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 64 bits
<guerrillero> esta excelente :)
<guerrillero> lo único que me ha fallado ha sido Tvtime :(
<guerrillero> apenas inicio se cierra automáticamente
<manowar> bueno la verdad ultimamente no he estado actualizando
<mimecar> lánzalo desde consola y mira los errores
<mimecar> manowar: es aconsejable que lo hagas
<manowar> mimecar: como lo lanzo desde la consola?
<mimecar> para poner las actualizaciones?
<manowar> para ver los errores?
<mimecar> creo que es oo-writer , no se el nombre exacto
<mimecar> pero si no tienes el sistema actualizado, puede ser un fallo que ya esté arreglado
<manowar> mimecar: lo voy actulizar entonces a ver que pasa y dime cada cuento tiempo tengo que actualizar?
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<mimecar> las actualizaciones de seguridad a diario, las normales una vez a la semana como mucho
<guerrillero> como podría lanzarlo desde la consola please?
<mimecar> antes de preguntar dudas en el canal, hay que tener el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> guerrillero: pon el nombre del programa
<seyacat> disculpen una pregunta, necesito conectar mi ubuntu inalambricamente, pero necesito saber como se llama ese aparatito que hace lo contrario a un router, es decir que se conecta inalambricamente a la red local, y por medio de cable al cliente?
<guerrillero> does not support full size studio-quality images required by tvtime.
<guerrillero>     This is true for many low-quality webcams.  Please select a
<guerrillero>     different video device for tvtime to use with the command line
<guerrillero>     option --device.
<guerrillero> será porque debo tener conectada mi ebcam?
<mimecar> ¿ese programa usa la webcam?
<guerrillero> aclaro de que no quiero usar mi webcam
<guerrillero> me imagino que debe rastrearla
<seyacat> perdon la duda, de que programa hablan?
<guerrillero> Tvtime
<guerrillero> si desconecto mi webcam funcionará?
<mimecar> ¿ese programa necesita algún tipo de tarjeta?
<guerrillero> Your capture card driver: pac207 [CIF Single Chip     /usb-0000:00:02.0-1/13
<guerrillero> entiendo esta rastreando mi webcam en esta linea
<guerrillero> :( entonces no responde mi Kworld
<dabor> guerrillero: tvtime es para ver televisión, necesitas una placa de tv
<guerrillero> tengo una Kworld colocada
<seyacat> instalando tvtime..., voy a probar
<guerrillero> Pci analog Tv card PVR-TV 7134SE
<guerrillero> me funcionó
<guerrillero> unas horas
<dabor> y para que tvtime funcione el sistema tiene que haber cargado los modulos para esa placa
<guerrillero> asu entonces debo editar el archivo de configuración de ese módulo?
<guerrillero> no puedo :(
<Ramir00> oftoppic channel??
<Ramir00> offtopic canaall
<jose__> Buenas a todos. Una pregunta, ¿Cómo quedaría la instrucción para mandar llamar una imagen de disco con código html? Algo como esto: <A> <img src="file:///home/jose/Documentos/banner.jpg"></A>
<jose__> ¿Cómo sería el formato para especificar la ubicación en disco.?
<jose__> De src.
<fzeta> ta'luegoooo lucaaasss;)
<Ramir00> un micro core i7 con grafica , necesita que el mother tenga una grafiaca on board
<m4v> Ramir00: si ya tenés una placa de vídeo discreta, no necesitas una onboard. Aunque ya casi todas las mothers vengan con onboard.
<m4v> Ramir00: y el canal de offtopic es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CanihoJR> jose__, seria <img src="ruta/imagen.jpg">
<CanihoJR> por ejemplo
<CanihoJR> <img src="/home/usuario1/imagenes/foto1.jpg">
<CanihoJR> pero eso son rutas absolutas, no deberias usarlas
<CanihoJR> sorry, por no seguir la tematica del canal :P
<jose__> CanihoJR: Muchas gracias, ya funcionó. Es que en Linux es diferente para abrir los archivos desde disco con html que en Windows.
<CanihoJR> jose__, en html precisamente, es exactamente igual
<CanihoJR> la ruta es la ruta
<CanihoJR> diferente es que empiece en /
<CanihoJR> que empiece en c:/
<CanihoJR> :P
<CanihoJR> de todos modos, como ya te dije, deberias de usar rutas relativas
<jose__> CanihoJR: Gracias.
<CanihoJR> :)
<guerrillero> ya está, funciona
<guerrillero> me hace acordar a los lejanos 2002, 2003 con mi mandrake 8.1
<guerrillero> famoso make
<guerrillero> make install
<guerrillero> plop!
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-17
<chilicuil> make install sin retorno, porque para desinstalarlo, wop
<cousteau> chilicuil, ./configure --path=/tmp/usr
<cousteau> ¿y no hay un make uninstall?
<cousteau> er, --prefix=/tmp/usr
<chilicuil> cousteau: pues algunos no traen $ make uninstall, y otros tanto no reconocen --prefix, pero si, para muchas app --prefix ayuda
<cousteau> ya, es algo que debe tener el instalador
<AnonSpy> brother una vpn para ubuntu
<AnonSpy> s
<chilicuil> openvpn AnonSpy, pero no es facil de configurar, tal vez te venga mejor hamachi, que intentas hacer?
<Turko> que tal chilicuil
<Turko> no nomas quiero una vpn para navegar asi
<Turko> alguien sabe una vpn para ubuntu
<snake__> podria ayudarme con lo del vpn para linux
<Turko> aver snake dime
<snake__> mira lo k pasa es k instale openvpn en misistema linux
<snake__> pero no se como aser lo demas
<Turko> como lo instalaste yo tengo broncas con eso del network-manager etc
<snake__> me dijieron eso era poder alojar mi ip es verdad
<snake__> pues anbe googleando y me encontre kon este comando
<snake__> sudo aptitude install network-manager-vpnc vpnc
<snake__> pero yo no se si este funcionando
<snake__> por k esto lo k e echo
<snake__> aora kiero verificar k enverdad me funciona y no me de problemas
<Turko> como pusiste en comando Zoidfarb
<Zoidfarb> Turko, cual comando?
<Turko> aaa jejeje no ninguno mi zoidfarb
<pegasus_> buenas con todos, quisiera que me despejen una duda, he estado buscando en internet pero no he encontrado respuesta ¿he instalado clamwin antivirus para windows en ubuntu 11.04 con wine y le he pasado una escaneada a mi usb, esta es mi pregunta ¿en realidad esta buscando y eliminando virus de windows, osea funciona al 100%?
<pegasus_> agradeceria su respuesta para despejar mi duda
<Turko> que tal pegasus si elimina virus de windows ejecutables .exe. bat etc
<CrOnOs2000> pegasus_, si se instalo correctamente no veo por que no
<CrOnOs2000> en caso de que sepas que la memoria tiene un virus y no te detecte tienes las ultimas actualizaciones?
<pegasus_> ok gracias CrOnOs2000 y Turko
<Turko> ya sabes para eso estamos todos para ayudarnos
<CrOnOs2000> firefox 6 parece que funciona el flash un tanto mejor , lastima de los comprementos que no todos estan actualizados
<capitantyler> instale mysql para consultar una base de datos local. No necesito un servidor. Es posible usar mysql sin mysql-server?
<capitantyler> hola, hay alguien?
<CrOnOs2000> claro que se puede usar el cliente solo
<CrOnOs2000> pero me imagino que tu pregunta es si se puede instalar sin el server
<capitantyler> eso si
<capitantyler> ya lo instale
<capitantyler> pero no encuentro ayuda de como usarlo asi sencillo
<capitantyler> todas las ayudas que lei creen que voy a crear un sitio, me hablan de php,...
<capitantyler> yo solo quiero leer una planilla de calculo
<capitantyler> y unos css s para hacer una basesira de datos
<capitantyler> csv
<capitantyler> sabes de un tutorial así?
<capitantyler> te agradecería xmil
<CrOnOs2000> cvs ????
<capitantyler> digo
<capitantyler> csv
<CrOnOs2000> pues el mysql cliente solo sirve para conectarse a servidores de bases de datos
<CrOnOs2000> no hace nada mas
<CrOnOs2000> si quieres manejar datos ocupas el server
<capitantyler> :s
<CrOnOs2000> si vas a usar un csv no te sirve la hoja de calculo tal vez para algo simple??
<capitantyler> claro, yo necesitaba subir unas bases que las tengo en formato texto yotras tablas en formato planilla de claculo
<capitantyler> es que quiero armar una base de datos con un DBMS, porque quiero usar el lenguaje R para manipular grandes volumenes de información
<CrOnOs2000> pues todo lo puedes hacer pero es forzoso el server el cliente solo es para manejar el server no hace nada solo
<capitantyler> ah ok, entonces solo necesito el server en realidad
<capitantyler> porque iba  asubir y bajar datos en lo posible con R
<CrOnOs2000> igual el cliente no te estorba para cualquer detalle es pequeño
<capitantyler> entonces necesito instalar el servidor.... y eso no te come memoria  a lo loco?
<CrOnOs2000> pues algo de memoria pero como todo server actual puedes limitar el numero de instancias y de solicitudes que maneja simultaneo
<CrOnOs2000> en realidad no ocupas una pc poderosa ni mucha memoria yo lo he instalado varias veces cuando hacia cosas web
<CrOnOs2000> mysql apache corriendo en mi maquina p4  normal y pues no hay gran diferencia en como se comporta
<capitantyler> mira que no me voy a conectar con la web
<capitantyler> utilizaré un ODBC solamente
<CrOnOs2000> mi punto era que usando 2 servers ni lo notaba en el desempeño de mi maquina
<capitantyler> ahh
<capitantyler> si soy unico usuario, es una instancia. No entendí lo de las solicitudes. ¿te referís a solicitudes simultaneas de vs usuarios?
<CrOnOs2000> mysql normal si no estoy mal corre 3-4 copias de si mismo para separar las solicidtudes que le hagas
<CrOnOs2000> puedes decirle que corra solo 1
<capitantyler> vale, voy averiguando eso.
<CrOnOs2000> aunque no configures nada todo anda bien son programas pequeños, solo se notan cuando usan el disco por lo demas ni te enteras
<capitantyler> esta bien, gracias
<capitantyler> me decidí por mysql porque en el laburo usan sqlserver, y pienso hacer unos ensayos a traves de conexiones ODBC
<capitantyler> asi no tengo grandes diferencias entre la gestión de ambos DBMS.
<CrOnOs2000> sip el sql es lo mismo lo que cambia son solo las funciones internas del server que no usaras
<capitantyler> supongo que los ODBC funcionan todos mas o menos igual, con algunas difs de formato.
<capitantyler> si tal cual
<CrOnOs2000> si te mantienes en sql puro no deberias tener problemas
<capitantyler> el tema del usuario y contraseña. Uso el mismo root no? Para el uso sencillo que le voy a dar, ni vale la pen crear user nuevo, ni ponerle contraseña, ya que trabajo fiera de red
<CrOnOs2000> usa otro
<capitantyler> ok
<CrOnOs2000> tan simple como esto si usas root tienes todos los permisos cosa que tal vez no tengas en donde lo quieras implementar y de ahi vienen los problemas
<capitantyler> buen punto, porque en el laburo si existe servidor, y voy a necesitar el ususrio y contraseña q me dan allá
<capitantyler> ahora para laburar en mi casa, necesito instalar el unixodbc y configurar un archivito de texto "ini" (creo que es ~/.odbc.ini) tenés alguna receta armada?
<CrOnOs2000> nope pero no creo que sea tan dificil
<capitantyler> oki
<capitantyler> muchas gracias!
<CrOnOs2000> np
<Turko> compañeros me despido hasta mañana aki en el mismo canal suerte
<SergioMeneses> Turko, bye
<duende> hola, alguien me podría indicar un canal donde me puedan ayudar con algo de java ???
<xangua> #java ¿
<duende> xangua java si
<marcomvh> No pudo entrar a #java (El canal es sólo para invitados).
<xangua> ##java entonces
<duende> humm...
<jimlestat> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar plugins ya intente y nada
<eloystebam> buenas
<eloystebam> alguien que viva???
<Tiffon> nas
<dzup> vaya problemita me he metidfo :(
<dzup> justamente cuando pensaba irme a dormir :(
<jose__> Hola, qué programa me recomendáis para hacer backup del sistema entero?
<dzup> como el disco entero?
<jose__> no, con que sea de ubuntu me vale, sin archivos ni nada
<jose__> algo parecido a restaurar sistema de wxp, no se si me explico
<jose__> sin archivos me refiero a que si no guarda el home por ejemplo me da igual...xd
<dzup> no ues asi ni idea
<dzup> clonezilla es una distro como nortonghost pero puedes clonear una/varias particiones o todo el disco duro a otro via directo o sobre network
<dzup> pero eso de crear un punto de restauracion como windoes, solo que copies todos los .conf en /etc /usr/etc /usr/local/etc   etc
<dzup> pero igual no serviria pues la nuevos upgrades de software tambien cambian como hacen sus .conf asi que ahi te tocaria hacerlo manual
<flypp> jose__, tienes separado /home?
<jose__> no, simplemente las cosas importantes las tengo en otra partición
<jose__> por eso buscaba algún programa que me guarde el estado de ubuntu, configuración y tal...
<flypp> bueno, pues puedes hacer una copia comprimida de toda tu partición raíz
<flypp> puedes iniciar live-cd de ubuntu. La partición esa aparte que tienes, puedes usarla para almacenar la copia comprimida (imagínate que la montas en /media/montaje)
<flypp> así, puedes crear una imagen comprimida así -> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > /media/montaje/imagen_sda1.dd.gz
<jose__> algo así tenía pensado
<flypp> (eso suponiendo que tu / es /dev/sda1)
<jose__> si, si lo es
<flypp> para restaurarla iniciarías otra sesión live-cd y ejecutarías gzip -dc /media/montaje/imagen_sda1.dd.gz | dd of=/dev/sda1
<jose__> flypp, voy a mirarlo ahora pero, para que sirve el comando dd a grosso modo?
<flypp> dd copia cosas
<flypp> archivos
<flypp> y como las particiones son también archivos (everything is a file)... pues te sirve
<flypp> dd if=entrada of=salida
<flypp> por ejemplo, puedes clonar dos discos duros así-> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<dzup> yo diria, es mejor si creas un archivo con los deb en /var/cache/apt/archives  luego a~ades el directorio /etc  /usr/etc /usr/local/etc  $HOME/.gconf  o algo relevante en tu home que quiras, si quieres adicionas los email en /var/pool   y lo demas descartas, ya que no lo vaz ocupar al reinstalarlo
<flypp> combinándolo con netcat (por ejemplo) puedes clonar un disco duro en red
<dzup> si es que quiere algo mas simple :)
<jose__> vale muchas gracias!, nunca está de más saber todo lo que se pueda jeje
<fosco_> buenas
<_BUCKY_> se puede  cambiar de lugar la  alerta de texto en los canales ¿?
<_BUCKY_> con el  x-chat  ( perdon)
<fosco_> que alerta?
<EXio> La cuando te nombran ??
<_BUCKY_> no
<_BUCKY_> no se  esplicarme ...  dice  todo lo ke se habla en todos los canales
<fosco_> ciertamente, no te explicas
<_BUCKY_> la tengo a la  derecha arriba , y kisiera ponerla  a  mi  iskierda
<_BUCKY_> aibah  fosco_
<fosco_> te refieres a la lista de canales en la que estas?
<_BUCKY_> no
<_BUCKY_> ains
<_BUCKY_> una alerta  ( rectangulo  negro ) ke me sale cuando  alguien escribe algo en  cualkier canal
<fosco_> ah, eso no es cosa de xchat
<_BUCKY_> pone   el canal ,  kien  habla  y lo ke  dice
<_BUCKY_> sisi  eso  dije
<fosco_> son las notificaciones de ubuntu
<EXio> Dice 'Xchat Public message'  o esto en español?
<EXio> :P
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: eso no puedes cambiarlo de sitio, solo puedes activarlo o desactivarlo
<_BUCKY_> y de  donde se desactiva  fosco_  ¿?
<fosco_> ummm a ver si lo veo, es que yo nmo uso esa opcion...
<EXio> fosco_: puedes desactivarlo de xchat
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: prueba desmarcando la casilla Configuracion - Preferencias - Alertas - Habilitar icono de la bandeja de sistema
<fosco_> no veo otro sitio donde aparezca eso
<_BUCKY_> a ver...
<_BUCKY_> ya lo hice
<fosco_> siguen saliendo las notificaciones?
<_BUCKY_> eske ahora no escriben ...
<_BUCKY_> pera
<_BUCKY_> desaparecio , si  fosco_
<_BUCKY_> gracias
<fosco_> ok
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,  otra cosita
<_BUCKY_> me dice ke tengo  actualizaciones
<_BUCKY_> le  pongo a actualizar , pero  me dice ke se va a desistalar un pakete ..
<_BUCKY_> no se ke pakete es
<_BUCKY_>  se puede saber  de algun modo  ¿?
<_BUCKY_> o le  doy  directamente a  ke actualice y borre ¿?
<fosco_> cierra esa ventana de actualizacions
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco_> hace lo mismo q la ventana gráfica pero verás todos los detalles de lo que está haciendo
<_BUCKY_> voy
<_BUCKY_> E: Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<_BUCKY_> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<_BUCKY_> hay  dos cosas ke no se  han podido obtener
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: será algun repositorio que has añadido y no está disponible, pero la actualización funcionará igual
<MarioMey> Hola gente. El click de la rueda del mouse "pega"... ¿se puede evitar esto? Tengo un acostumbramiento de un editor de texto de mover el texto con esto y ahora que estoy con otro... me mando cagada, pegando texto por todos lados.
<MarioMey> ¿No se puede usar como funciona en Win?
<fosco_> boton central siempre pega
<fosco_> win no lo hace asi?
<MarioMey> Mh... no recuerdo. Hace rato que no lo uso.
<fosco_> supongo que puedes cambiar el comportamiento en gnome-control-center - mouse
<MarioMey> Porque en FireFox, también me gustaría que aparezca el iconito de flechita para arriba y para abajo, para subir y bajar el mouse y así recorrer la página...
<fosco_> pero vaya, para mi el pegar en el boton central es lo más práctico de todo el entorno gráfico :)
<MarioMey> Yo tengo la mano izquierda en el teclado y es rapidísimo el Ctrl-C y Ctrl-V.
<MarioMey> Es que antes de pegar, primero hay que copiar...
<MarioMey> Si tuviese dos ruedas, que una copie y otra pegue, sería otra cosa...
<fosco_> mucho más rapido el raton q el teclado en esto
<fosco_> al seleccionar algo lo copias automaticamente
<fosco_> y con el central lo pegas
<fosco_> más rápido imposible
<MarioMey> ¿Se copia automaticamente?
<fosco_> <MarioMey> ¿Se copia automaticamente?
<fosco_> flis flas!
<fosco_> :)
<MarioMey> Ah... acá...
<MarioMey> No, yo digo en todos los demás programas.
<fosco_> en todos
<MarioMey> No, no funciona en todos.
<fosco_> será q algun programa concreto lo ha deshabilitado por algo
<fosco_> pero en los programas q yo uso todos copian al seleccionar
<fosco_> es más, es algo propio del entorno gráfico, no de los programas
<dzup> y no en todas las pcs, por ejemplo esta trae pegado un touchpad que no tienen ninguna ruedita
<MarioMey> Acá dice lo mismo... http://es.kioskea.net/faq/3182-copiar-y-pegar-rapidamente pero en ningún programa que no sea de IRC lo hace...
<MarioMey> Es más, en Pidgin no se si lo hace.
<fosco_> MarioMey: si que lo hace
<MarioMey> A ver...
<fosco_> openoffice, firefox, hotot... todos los que uso lo hacen
<MarioMey> ¡Tenés razón!
<hashashin> dzup, apretar los 2 botones a la vez es lo mismo que apretar la rueda si le activas la emulacion de 3 botones
<MarioMey> Igualmente, como trabajo con código, uso mucho el teclado... entonces es más rápido mi convinación.
<MarioMey> No sabía...
<MarioMey> Bueno, acabo de probar dentro del editor de texto y funciona como vos decís, fosco_. Pero si selecciono, no pego... voy al Firefox y uso Ctrl-V, pega lo que antes había copiado... no lo último que seleccioné.
<MarioMey> Bueno, no viene al caso.
<MarioMey> Pero es algo que no sabía, gracias por hacermelo saber.
<MarioMey> AL GRANO... ¿no hay forma de sacarle el PEGAR de la rueda del mouse?
<MarioMey> Lo encontré en FireFox... pero quiero que se deshabilite en otros programas... o en Ubuntu, en general. ¿ fosco_, hashashin, saben cómo?
<fosco_> MarioMey: son dos buffers de copiar&pegar diferentes
<fosco_> puedes tener una cosa copiada con ctrl+c y otra cosa copiada con el raton
<hashashin> MarioMey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input#Example:%20Disabling%20middle-mouse%20button%20paste%20on%20a%20scrollwheel%20mouse
<MarioMey> Sí, o estoy leyendo en un foro...
<MarioMey> Qué loco, no sabía.
<MarioMey> Está  bueno saberlo.
<MarioMey> Pero igualmente, me gustaría desactivar la rueda como pegar.
<hashashin> MarioMey, en el enlace que te puse el ejemplo que ponen es precisamente ese
<MarioMey> Ahí lo estoy leyendo, pensé que era sobre los diferentes portapapeles....
<MarioMey> (no había clickeado=
<MarioMey> hashashin: este link que me pasaste... ¿deshabilitaría el botón del medio o sólo el "Paste"?
<MarioMey> Porque el botón lo uso muchísimo...
<MarioMey> hashashin: Dice para deshabilitarlo o transformarlo en botón derecho... no me sirve.
<hashashin> MarioMey, desactiva el "click"
<MarioMey> Claro... no es lo que busco.
<MarioMey> Yo quiero desactivar la función de "pegar".
<MarioMey> Bueno, gracias igual.
<_BUCKY_> algun linck  de tutorial del xchat ¿?
<fosco_> tutorial de que
<dzup> de xchat
<dzup> dijo
<dzup> en youtube vienen tutoriales hasta con payasitos hablando boludeses de mas _BUCKY_
<_BUCKY_> Щ
<fosco_> "tutorial de xchat" es demasiado genérico
<fosco_> tutorial de manejo del programa? tutorial de comandos IRC? tutorial de personalizacion? scripting? ...
<Xriveryk> alguien me recomienda un montador de imagenes .iso ???
<_BUCKY_> tutorial del  programa  fosco_
<_BUCKY_> tengo un colorido aki  ke  alucino...
<_BUCKY_> xd
<hashashin> Xriveryk, sudo mount -o loop disco.iso /mnt/disco
<Xriveryk> gracias es lo necesito para montar una maquina virtual con un .iso
<eliricci> como puedo hacer para que me aparezca el icono de volumen ? en mi escritorio!
<hashashin> Xriveryk, normalmente los programas de virtualizacion aceptan la .iso directamente, ¿cual usas?
<Xriveryk> oracle virtualboz
<Xriveryk> box*
<eliricci> ubunt
<hashashin> vete a la opciones de la unidad cdrom y añadele esa iso
<eliricci> sorry ubuntu!
<fosco_> _BUCKY_: el programa en si no necesita gran cosa, el menu configuracion - preferencias para configurarlo y el menu xchat - lista de redes para las redes y canales de chat a los que quieras conectarte
<fosco_> eliricci: antes salía y ha desaparecido o no lo has tenido nunca?
<dzup> fosco_: co fue que dijo el chavo de hace rato para reconfigurar todos los paquetes? dpkg-reconfigure algo phign ?
<fosco_> dzup: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<dzup> no seria posible que fueras al otro canal y me copiaras ese comando por mi?
<dzup> gracias
<eliricci> desapareció recien !, cuando prendí la compu.
<fosco_> eliricci: comprueba que tienes instalado el paquete indicator-sound
<eliricci> bueno,
<eliricci> no , no tengo !
<fosco_> pues instalalo y reinciia la sesion
<fosco_> aparecerá el indicador de sonido
<_BUCKY_> fosco_,  pero tengo un lio de colores... en cada  canal   tengo los  colores de  nicks y texto distinetos :S
<_BUCKY_> distintos
 * CanihoJR buenass
<clvx> buenas, los isos que se descargan desde la página de ubuntu se encuentran actualizados con los últimos parches, o son las mismas versiones desde el día del lanzamiento?
<fosco_> clvx: son las del dia del lanzamiento
<xangua> si te refieres a la LTS, ya va pro su revisión 3
<clvx> fosco_, esas son malas noticias.. intenté un tiempo atrás instalar ubuntu 11.04 pero tenia el problema recurrente de black screen of death.
<xangua> o sea que ya lleva las últimas actualizaciones de Seguridad
<clvx> era problema especifico de mi hw, xq intente todos los medios que encontré.
<clvx> hmm me referia a las actualizaciones de seguridad, y a cualquier bug que le encontrarón solución.
<fosco_> clvx: las LTS se van  actualizando cada cierto tiempo (6 meses creo) el resto no, la iso se queda tal como estaba el día del lanzamiento
<clvx> esperaré hasta que salgan los Release candidate de ubuntu 11.10, para migrar.. tenia instalado el 10.10 pero al actualizar pantalla negra, al instalarlo desde live cd pantalla negra, desde alternate cd pantalla negra. Esperemos que en la siguiente vaya mejor.
<clvx> por ahora uso OS 11.4, y está bastante estable..
<Osmodivs> Hola. En Empathy hay una opcion para avisarme cuando alguien se conecta o me manda un mensaje, pero no oigo ningun sonido aun despues de haber seleccionado todas las opciones, ¿A que se debe esto? Necesito sonido
<JRamirez696> Buenas tardes...
<gnome-terminal> Buenos dias
<Osmodivs> JRamirez696, No es tan tarde
<JRamirez696> ahh no?
<JRamirez696> :D
<JRamirez696> aca son dias..
<JRamirez696> AMIGOS/AS...TENGO Una super pregunta...
<Osmodivs> Mientras el sol este en el cielo, es de día
<gnome-terminal> por alla hace de noche
<JRamirez696> Quisiera saber lo siguiente... aca son las 10 am
<JRamirez696> es posible lograr hacer un pruente tipo proxy... para aprovechar la autenticacion de mi cliente linux.. w3m... para que otros usuarios en mi red navegaran en la misma pagina? usando algo como un proxy.. o algo no se..
<JRamirez696> explique un poco enredado la situacion..
<JRamirez696> tengo un cliente elinks... autenticado legalmente en una pagina X.... Quisiera saber si existe algun metodo o forma para que mis X maquinas windows pudiesen aprovechar la autenticacion de este cliente y navegar con esta misma.. usando algun proxy o algo parecido no se... Que opinan?
<gnome-terminal> ni idea soy nuevo en este chat
<gnome-terminal> vamos chamacos opinen!
<JRamirez696> :D
<JRamirez696> estan muertos hoy.. o estamos con trabajo hasta las... :X
<gnome-terminal> 50 usuarios y ningua respuesta :X
<Osmodivs> Parece que no  hay ningun experto disponible
<gnome-terminal> Savian que Gnash tarda mas en instalar que Adobe Flash?
<Osmodivs> fosco_,  m4v , flypp y nycko A mi parecer son los más experimentados, pero parece que estan ocupados
<gnome-terminal> :x
<gnome-terminal> Perder el tiempo esperando, mejor toma otro canal...
<gnome-terminal> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Gu%C3%ADa_Ubuntu:Portal_de_la_comunidad
<jachavez> consulta, por que suele suceder que un lector de dvd a veces no reconozca las peliculas
<m4v> JRamirez696: no entiendo o no está claro lo que querés hacer, y medio que se escapa al propósito del canal.
<m4v> jachavez: la lectora está mal, o los dvd son truchos.
<m4v> truchos = mal grabados o mala calidad
<jachavez> m4v, jaja ayer no me lo leia la babosada y hoy que lo pongo si lo leyo jajaj
<m4v> jachavez: puede que sea suciedad
<jachavez> m4v, habra que soplarlo para limpiarlo xD
<gnome-terminal> por cierto... ¿por que no me lee el cd en cambio el dvd si? ¿cual cree que sea el problema?
<gnome-terminal> desde que instale ubuntu varias veces eso sucedio XD
<cossier> gnome-terminal, hay disposistivos que tienen dos opticas
<cossier> pero normalmente suele ser una optica a solas y o hace todo
<cossier> gnome-terminal, has probado con vlc
<JRamirez696> m4v, entiendo que se escapa al proposito del canal.... pero mas que nada.. quiero saber si es posible...
<JRamirez696> Vuelvo a explicar lo que quiero...
<JRamirez696> tengo un cliente elinks... autenticado legalmente en una pagina X.... Quisiera saber si existe algun metodo o forma para que mis X maquinas windows pudiesen aprovechar la autenticacion de este cliente y navegar con esta misma.. usando algun proxy o algo parecido no se... Que opinan?
<JRamirez696> m4v, que parte no te queda muy clara?.... con elinks estoy navegando en una X web... Quiero saber si es posible usar la autenticacion de elinks, para que otros equipos en windows naveguen por este. para que el server crea que es el equipo con elinks el que navega.. Me he entienden?
<JRamirez696> PING
<m4v> JRamirez696: no se que es un elinks o una X web
<JRamirez696> m4v, elinks.. es una navegador.. digamos que puede ser por ejemplo firefox... X web.. es www.eeff.com
<fzeta> JRamirez696:  usa screen creó que es lo que más se ajusta, vamos!
<JRamirez696> fzeta, screen? que es eso?¡
<fzeta> JRamirez696:  google
<JRamirez696> fzeta, screen es algun programa? o que es eso?
<m4v> JRamirez696: no entiendo como es que usas un navegador para autenticar clientes
<JRamirez696> m4v, mira entro con firefox a eeff.com me autentico... esto por linux... vale... que quiero yo... Saber si existe alguna manejra de que otras maquinas en mi red... navegaran por medio de esta autenticacion hecha en firefox.. no se algun tipo de tunel.. proxy. o algo.
<g3ek0o> JRamirez696: 1.- planteamiento del problema adecuadamente 2.- lluvia de posibles soluciones 3.- tu escoges la mas adecuada y la desarrollas
<JRamirez696> fzeta, screen es una referencia muy vaga.. google no encuentra algo muy concreto.. :X
<JRamirez696> g3ek0o, ya se planteo el problema... estoy esperando el  puento 2. xD
<g3ek0o> es que parece que no queda muy claro el problema
<g3ek0o> eso es lo que creo
<g3ek0o> no se que piensen los demas
<fzeta> JRamirez696: http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-google&ei=9-RLTtjcHcfj8AO7qayvAQ&q=http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen&source=android-home&ved=0CBwQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNHx703RAT6JLqSnnSsnOSYBz-SfYQ
<m4v> JRamirez696: no entiendo, un navegador no autentica, será la página web que estás visitando, eso te referís?
<JRamirez696> m4v, si obviamente mi ignoracia... seguramente el cliente no.. sera el server entonces... a todo esto.. tu que opinas..
<m4v> JRamirez696: y no sé, que es lo que querés hacer?
<m4v> autenticar clientes, ok, para que? para que tienen que autenticarse? para acceder que?
<m4v> todo eso te falta
<JRamirez696> m4v, la pagina que te digo.. eeff.com se necesita login y password para entrar... Yo entro por el navegador de linux elinks. a esta pagina... Quiero poder usar esta misma autenticación para que mis clientes windows con firefox navegaran por medio de ella... haciendole creer al servidor de eeff que quien navega en realidad es el cliente inicial que se autentico.. osea elinks...
<m4v> volviste a parafrasear lo mismo, vos ya tenés una página que necesita autenticación para entrar?
<wicope> mala comunicación :/
<wicope> es fácil comunicarse si las dos personas quieren :(
<m4v> ah, yo pensé que vos estabas armando algo tipo un sitio, pero vos querés es otra cosa
<gnome-terminal> La lectora solo lee el dvd y no el cd ¿ne ayudan?
<m4v> nose, normalmente la información del login se guarda en un cookie, pero depende del sitio web.
<m4v> gnome-terminal: la lectora necesita reemplazo.
<JRamirez696> m4v, pero digamos no se... algo como que funcionara como un proxy... pero que el navegador elinks.. mandara por un pipe.. la informacion solicitada o algo.. no se si pudiese funcionar..
<m4v> JRamirez696: pero los proxies no funcionan así, por eso no creo que te sirva
<JRamirez696> m4v, si, entiendo que un proxy, no funciona asi... pero.. pues por eso digo que depronto hacer algo diferente o si existe algo diferente que le hiciera la peticion directamente a elinks.. y el mandase por un pipe la respuesta.. o algo..
<m4v> JRamirez696: capaz que se puede hacer algo así, pero ni idea. Como te dije anteriormente, este canal es sobre Ubuntu, lo que querés hacer está completamente fuera del propósito del canal.
<cossier> gnome-terminal, has probado con otro reproductor
<JRamirez696> m4v, jajja, ya se... pero pues antes de tal ves perder mi tiempo.... Quiera saber si loque estoy pensando seria posible tecnicamente..
<m4v> JRamirez696: honestamente no creo que sea fácil, porque depende de como es la autenticación del sitio. Pero no soy un experto. solo soy un usuario de ubutnu
<gnome-terminal> Si varias por ejemplo vlc, exaile, moc y rhythmbox
 * CanihoJR buenasss
<cossier> gnome-terminal, y vlc no te reproduce los CD ¡¡se supone que son de musica!!
<gnome-terminal> Tambien probe las peli pero...
<m4v> gnome-terminal: es muy vieja la lectora? seguramente el laser que usa para leer cd se agotó.
<gnome-terminal> Pooota
<m4v> para dvds usa otro laser distinto, por eso no tiene problemas
<gnome-terminal> Intentare desmontarlo haber que sucede pues.
<fosco_> <CanihoJR> ACTION buenasss <- esto sólo lo veo mal yo?
<CanihoJR> fosco_,  en que sentido?  con los caracteres esos raros que te aparecen?
<fosco_> eso de action y los caracteres raros... que es?
<CanihoJR> pueeeees  en teoria, deberias verlo bien
<CanihoJR> son "acciones"
 * CanihoJR saluda
<CanihoJR> ./me saluda
<CanihoJR> sin el . delante
<CanihoJR> deberias de verlo "normal"
<fosco_> era un simple /me? vaya que raro
<CanihoJR> fosco_, realmente era un /ame pero la idea es la misma
<granjero> hola, acabo de conectar un disco rígido nuevo de 1TB, (uso ubuntu 10.04)con gparted lo formatié en ext4. pero la utilidad de discos dice que esta deslineado por 512 kb y que habría que reparticionar para evitar desempeño pobre.
<CanihoJR> granjero, o_O
<m4v> granjero: borra la partición y vuelve a crearla?
<CanihoJR> granjero, has probado, simplemente a formatearlo otravez?? aver que dice?
<granjero> en eso estoy
<m4v> formatear no va a cambiar la partición
<granjero> m4v, no tiene particiones
<m4v> granjero: borra la partición y vuelve a crearla con gparted
<m4v> granjero: ah bien, que es un disco mágico que puede tener formato pero no una partición?
<m4v> magia negra realmente
<granjero> m4v, me refería a que es una única partición primaria
<m4v> el lo que supuse, yo dije que la borres y la vuelvas a crear
<m4v> es lo que supuse*
<granjero> m4v, ahi esta formateando la utilidad de discos
<granjero> si temina y dice lo mismo arranco de nuevo
<m4v> granjero: pero la formateaste solamente o hiciste lo que te pedí?
<granjero> m4v, puse a formatear antes que me respndas
<granjero> cuando termine arranco de nuevo
<m4v> ah, ok.
<m4v> seguramente va a dar lo mismo, el formato no cambia donde está puesta la partición
<granjero> si es lo mismo
<granjero> ahi termino
<granjero> ahi elimine la particion con gparted
<granjero> ya no tiene partición alguna
<granjero> está tildado redondear cilindros
<granjero> lo destildo?
<Barcel0> hola a todos!...
<granjero> m4v, que significa redondear cilindros?
<Barcel0> estoy intentando instalar flashplugin para firefox 3.6.16 en ubuntu 10.04 pero no lo logro... estoy siguiendo estos pasos!...
<m4v> granjero: creo que debería estar tildado, pero nose realmente si eso afecta si una partición queda mal alienada. Vos como creaste la partición anterior?
<granjero> igual que ahora
<granjero> enchufe el disco, entre a gparted
<m4v> destildalo entonces, para probar
<Barcel0>  -descargo install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Barcel0>  -extraido: libflashplayer.so
<Barcel0>  -copio libflashplayer.so a: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<granjero> hice una nueva tabla de particiones porque no tenia y gparted antes de de formatear me pidio que tenga una
<Barcel0> pero firefox sigue sin reconoser el plugin
<mimecar> Barcel0: esa ruta no me parece correcta
<granjero> y luego puse a formatear
<m4v> Barcel0: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras para instalar flash
<Barcel0> mimecar, pero el paquetes es el correcto?
<mimecar> haz lo que te ha dicho m4v
<Barcel0> ok, con eso tambien instalo el plugin para java?
<m4v> Barcel0: instala el JRE de java
<granjero> m4v, misma leyenda en utilidad de discos....
<Barcel0> m4v necesito instalar esos plugins manualmente en un pc sin conexion :s
<Barcel0> instalando el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras intenta conectar a barios sitios d einternet durante la configuracion.
<m4v> granjero: encontré esto
<m4v> granjero: http://webtomich.com.ar/?p=435
<mimecar> Barcel0: en el pc que estas ahora tienes internet?
<m4v> Barcel0:uh, no puedes usar el instalador de ubuntu entonces...
<cousteau> !offline
<kubot> Si necesitas descargar paquetes de Ubuntu usando otra máquina o SO, marca los paquetes deseados en Synaptic y selecciona Archivo → Generar un script de descarga de paquetes. Puedes usar también http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - Ver también !APTonCD
<cousteau> eh... claro, no había caído en que el instalador de flash por ejemplo se descarga flash de internet
<m4v> cousteau: si, pero el paquete este en particular descarga flash desde adobe
<m4v> cuando se instala
<m4v> ah, tarde
<cousteau> si sólo es flash lo que descarga, y lo que quiere es java, y java no se lo descarga (cosa que no sé seguro), pues que instale sólo java
<m4v> quiere flash también
<cousteau> Barcel0, lo de flash, prueba /usr/lib/firefox/plugins en vez de /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<cousteau> por cierto, ¿tienes 32 bits o 64 bits?
<Barcel0> no mimecar, no m4v :)
<Barcel0> tampoco lo reconoce copiando el archivo a ese directorio mimebar :-s
<Barcel0> cousteau necesito instalar ambos plugin, flash y java
<mimecar> Barcel0: 32 bits: mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<mimecar> si el sistema es de 64 bits: mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<Barcel0> ok, es a 32bits...
<dzup> ya vamos mejor, me acaba de aparecer el network-notifer del wireless arriba heh
<dzup> antes no salia
<dzup> damas y caballeros para seguir disfrutando de una experiencia placentera no muevan nada fuera de su home que no sepan o se la van a ver como yo heh
<Barcel0> mimecar sudo
<Barcel0> $ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Barcel0> $libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin.so
<mimecar> si ya tienes ese archivo, el plugin está bien instalado
<mimecar> pon la salida de => uname -a
<Barcel0> Linux admin-red 2.6.32-31-generic #2 SMP Thu Apr 28 00:50:50 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> ok, es de 32 bits
<mimecar> teniendo el plugin ahí y reiniciando firefox debe funcionar
<Barcel0> deberia mostrarse tambien en Herramientas>Complementos>Plugins?
<mimecar> carga youtube y verás si funciona
<_BUCKY_> donde puedo  encontrar el Python plugin para xchat ¿?
<_BUCKY_> hola  mimecar   wenas
<mimecar> revisa todos los paquetes de xchat del centro de software, puede que esté ahí
<Barcel0> mimecar estoy instalando el plugin en este pc, con conecion para luego hacer lo mismo en el pc q no tiene conecion....
<Barcel0> si he logrado cargar youtube y parece que el plugin va
<Barcel0> libjavaplugin.so este es el de java no?
<mimecar> para el Java necesitas aparte el runtime de java
<Barcel0> mimecar java6-runtime?
<mimecar> si
<Barcel0> lo de sun-java6-jre es para debian no?
<mimecar> Barcel0: tu otro equipo tiene Ubuntu?
<Barcel0> sip
<Barcel0> el mismo que tengo en este
<Barcel0> 10.04
<mimecar> no se si con copiar el .deb tendrás suficiente
<Barcel0> esto servirá adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.4-0lucid1_i386.deb ?
<mimecar> flash con el archivo .so es suficiente
<_BUCKY_> mimecar,  ya lo tenia  instalado ,  le  di a reinstalar pero  me sale  el mismo error
<_BUCKY_> :S
<_BUCKY_> Unknown file type /home/neneta/.xchat2/xchat.conf
<_BUCKY_> Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<mimecar> ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<Barcel0> ok mimecar :) grx!
<mimecar> _BUCKY_: puede ser que te falte uno de los dos plugins o una cosa diferente
<_BUCKY_> lo ke  no consigo encontrar es la carpeta  home
<mimecar> es tu carpeta de usuario
<_BUCKY_> no  entiendo  nada ... :(
<_BUCKY_> uf ke calor !
<mimecar> que es lo que no entiendes?
<Sevdalin> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<_BUCKY_> porke dentro de  la carpeta neneta  no esta el xchat ¿?
<_BUCKY_> si esa es la  home...
<_BUCKY_> :S
<mimecar> porque es una carpeta oculta
<mimecar> si pulsas control + h en el nevageador de archivos te saldrá
<m4v> todas las carpetas que empiezan con un punto son ocultas en linux
<m4v> carpetas/archivos
<_BUCKY_> si  supiera lo  ke es el navegador de  archivos aki...
<_BUCKY_> pues tal vez ...
<m4v> el nautilus
<mimecar> lo que abres para ver tus documentos
<_BUCKY_> yo  voy desde  "Lugares"
<_BUCKY_> equipo
<m4v> apretá ctrl+h ahí
<_BUCKY_> ya esta  , puse ver , y  marke la  opcion de ver archivos  ocultos
<_BUCKY_> ya la veo
<_BUCKY_> :)
<_BUCKY_> ains ya  no  me  acuerdo pa  ke era ese  plugin
<_BUCKY_> xdd
<free__> hi
<Barcel0> mimecar necesito desactualizar mi mozilla 3.6.16 por mozilla 2.5
<mimecar> no te lo aconsejo
<Barcel0> es que estoy usando una aplicacion .asp pero solo va bien ocn esa version de mozilla
<mimecar> descarga un tar.gz de esa versión y úsalo solo para entrar a esa página
<mimecar> si usas una versión antigua, pueden entrar en tu ordenador aprovechando fallos de seguridad
<Barcel0> ok entonces hare lo que me dices...
<Barcel0> vere si encuentro una tar.gz con la verison
<cousteau> nunca había oído hablar de firefox 2.5
<cousteau> creí que del 2.0 pasaban al 3.0
<mimecar> cousteau: si que parece eso
<mimecar> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<cousteau> mimecar, ahí no aparece el 4, ni el 3.5
<mimecar> como no lo hayan metido en "mozilla"
<Barcel0> mimecar no veo un tar.gz ahí
<mimecar> cousteau: tiene razón, no están todas ahí
<mimecar> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<mimecar> 2.5 no existe
<Barcel0> el 2.0 igual me sirve xD
<mimecar> si necesitas esa versión, la web está mal hecha
<Barcel0> de echo mimecar, la aplicacion que uso, en los requisitos recomienda que se use IE xD
<Barcel0> pero con versione antiguas de firefox va bien
<Barcel0> así que no kiero usar IE
<Barcel0> a ver, la aplicacion no la uso yo directa,mente, la usan otros usuario que anteriormente tenian windows instalado, pero les he migrado a linux y pues, para que se sientan bien...
<Barcel0> debo hacerles funcionar el software :)
<mimecar> mientras solo lo usen para esa página
<Barcel0> sip, solo para esa pagina
<Barcel0> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.20/update/win32/es-ES/
<Barcel0> no veo el tar.gz xD
<mimecar> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
 * CanihoJR saludo
<Barcel0> hola
<Barcel0> mimecar
<Barcel0> $ ./firefox
<Barcel0> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> tienes que instalar esa versión de la librería libstdc++
<Barcel0> libstdc++6 es la que tengo instalada
<mimecar> esa versión no te sirve
<Barcel0> libstdc++5  es la que sirve?
<ClaudioAndres> Hola amigos... nunca pense encontrarme con algun virus en linux... Pero bueno siempre hay una primera vez. Resulta que hace un rato queria ingresar a www.twitter.com y resulta que me deriba automaticamente a una pagina brazileña
<ClaudioAndres> terra.com.br
<ClaudioAndres> borre las cookies y todos los temporales y sigue
<ClaudioAndres> lo entretenido es que en el resto de los pcs del laboratorio ocurre lo mismo
<mimecar> es más probable que sea cosa de las DNS
<mimecar> más que un virus
<ClaudioAndres> y como podría solucionar aquel problema mimecar
<mimecar> haz ping a esta IP => 199.59.149.198
<mimecar> esa es la IP directa de twitter.com
<ClaudioAndres> 64 bytes from 199.59.149.198: icmp_req=5 ttl=235 time=235 ms
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> abre el archivo /etc/hosts
<mimecar> y mira si tienes alguna línea que ponga twitter
<ClaudioAndres> nada
<ClaudioAndres> no sale la palabra twitter
<mimecar> ok, si haces ping a la web de twitter te sale una ip diferente?
<mimecar> ping www.twiter.com
<ClaudioAndres> si
<ClaudioAndres> 67.227.237.11
<mimecar> intenta entrar con https://www.twitter.com
<Barcel0> mimecar he ejecutado $ ./firefox y cuando voy a Ayuda>acerca de: dice que es la mima version 3.6 xD
<ClaudioAndres> no permite
<ClaudioAndres> no carga nada
<mimecar> Barcel0: ¿has cerrado firefox antes de hacer eso?
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: me parece que puede ser cosa de las DNS de tu conexión
<ClaudioAndres> y como puedo remediarlo...
<mimecar> ¿solo pasa en los equipos que usan ubuntu?
<ClaudioAndres> ya me me es muy extraño
<ClaudioAndres> a eso voy
<ClaudioAndres> con los window$ 7 igual
<ClaudioAndres> apesar de estar freezeados
<xangua> usa opendns o googledns ;)
<ClaudioAndres> los reinicie pensando en un supuesto "virus" y siguen con el problema
<mimecar> entonces tienes mal las DNS o tienes un proxy que te bloquea la conexión a twitter
<ClaudioAndres> pero que proxy podría ver sido... :/
<ClaudioAndres> no he configurado nada en los equipos
<mimecar> tienes conexión directa a la red?
<mimecar> o estas dentro de una universidad
<ClaudioAndres> modem-router a un switch
<ClaudioAndres> y vuala la red
<ClaudioAndres> son 16 equipos de un lab
<ClaudioAndres> y todos el mismo problema
<mimecar> esa red no está dentro de un instituto / universidad?
<ClaudioAndres> sale directo a la net
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> ok, pon otros DNS
<mimecar> una cosa
<mimecar> pon está ip en el navegador => 199.59.149.198
<ClaudioAndres> llega a la pagina principal de twitter
<ClaudioAndres> pero al tratar de iniciar sesion
<ClaudioAndres> se cae
<mimecar> cambia los DNS
<ClaudioAndres> donde los cambio?
<mimecar> me parece que en el gestor de redes de gnome lo puedes modificar
<xangua> en el icono de redes, editas la conexión
<xangua> mucho más fácil si lo cambias en el modem
<ClaudioAndres> y que dns le coloco... :/
<xangua> opendns o googledns
<ClaudioAndres> ok
<Barcel0> definitivamente par ausar ese sitio tendre que instalar IE....
<Barcel0> cual será el mejor modo par ausar IE en ubuntu?
<mimecar> no es tan sencillo lo que quieres hacer
<Barcel0> mmm
<Barcel0> pero se puede haceR?
<mimecar> igual con wine puedes usar alguna versión antigua de explorer
<[The]> o/ donde puedo descargar el historial de conversación de este canal.
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mimecar> el segundo enlace
<cousteau> Barcel0, qué sitio?
<cousteau> podrías usar IES4Linux... pero yo intentaría usar firefox sin más
<bromera> que fecha de caducidad tienen los log de ubuntu-es?
<mimecar> bromera: me parece que no tienen
<mimecar> hay conversaciones desde el 2004
<bromera> uiiii cuidao con lo que se escribe aqui que despues es imborrable
<Barcel0> cousteau e sun sitio local
<bromera> y en los log de ubuntu-es que informacion se recaba sobre los usuarios?
<hashashin> nas
<mimecar> bromera: lo que escribes en el canal se guarda en el log
<bromera> no me refiero a los otros datos que se registran sobre los users en que consisten esos otros datos?
<mimecar> bromera: no se registran más datos
<bromera> lol no me lo creo
<m4v> bromera: este canal es para soporte, por ende, tiene un registro público. Si te molestan el registro usa el canal social #ubuntu-es-offtopic que no tiene log.
<mimecar> el bot del log solo guarda el texto que sale en el canal
<bromera> todos tienen log no creo que haya ningun canal sin log
<m4v> no tiene log público.
<bromera> a parte de de lo que se escribe se registran otros datos mas identificativos en este sitio
<m4v> bromera: cuanto tiempo vas a continuar con esto? necesitas ayuda sobre Ubuntu? usa el canal de charla #ubuntu-es-offtopic si no es así.
<bromera> yo no saque el tema
<m4v> no interesa, podés continuar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic.
<bromera> y yo no necesito ayuda sobre ubuntu porque uso debian que es mucho mas rapido
<m4v> bromera: ahá, te invito a que hagas /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic de ahora en adelante entonces.
<fij0> buenas, consulta, existe algo para tener sincronizados los contactos entre el webmail (squirrelmail y roundcube ) y outlook o thunderbird ?
 * dzup ve mucha violencia
<dzup> fij0: que yo sepa esos son clientes, todos, en dato caso ocuparias configurar para cada uno los smpt y pop3 para c/u
<fij0> dzup, no te sigo
<fij0> no entiendo
<fij0> a q te referis
<dzup> que son clientes
<dzup> los conectas a los respectivos smpt y pop de los servidores email
<dzup> squirrel y round son clientes
<dzup> web
<dzup> baj navegador
<dzup> en dato caso la manera mas facil es hacerte un email forward hacia una cuenta que abras con outlook express
<dzup> o al revez
<mimecar> los correos con imap los sincronizas
<mimecar> pero la agenda de contactos tendría que ser un LDAP o similar
<AzoteLogiko_> nas
<jachavez> hola
<jachavez> estoy estratnado de ver una pelicula y cuando quiero montar el dvd  (al introducirlo) me da este error mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting hoy en la mañana funcionaba bien
<AzoteLogiko_> lo intentas ver desde el escritorio o estas utilizando el terminal para algo?
<jachavez> AzoteLogiko_, solo introduciendolo me da ese error y al tratar demontarlo desde consola
<jachavez> dispositivo de bloques /dev/sr0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura
<jachavez> mount: tipo fs incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sr0,
<jachavez>        falta página de código o programa ayudante, u otro error
<jachavez>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<AzoteLogiko_> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0  /media/dvd
<AzoteLogiko_> intenta esto y mira a ver si puedes acceder a la unidad desde /media/dvd
<jachavez> pero no tengo una carpeta llamada dvd
<jachavez> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<jachavez> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<jachavez> hoy me sale eso ?
<AzoteLogiko_> puede ser que alguna aplicacion este intentando leer el dvd ?
<jachavez> como tendria que quedar el fstab para que no exista ese problema
<jachavez> y que permisos tendria que tener la carpeta
<AzoteLogiko_> realmente no lo se, pero puedes probar con un chmod +777
<AzoteLogiko_> chmod +777 /media/dvd
<AzoteLogiko_> ah no, espera. rx
<AzoteLogiko_> es decir:   chmod +r +x /media/dvd
<jachavez> probando now
<AzoteLogiko_> oki
<jachavez> AzoteLogiko_, hoy lo monto pero cuando quiero verlo con totem me sale No se pudo abrir la dirección; quizá no tiene permiso para abrir el archivo.
<AzoteLogiko_> dr-xr-xr-x 6 root root 2048 2011-05-10 14:38 dvd
<AzoteLogiko_> si haces un ls -l,  con esos permisos tienes de sobra
<jachavez> drwxrwxrwx 13    10001 root      4096 2011-08-16 10:26 Bodega
<jachavez> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root     root      2048 2006-12-31 23:00 cdrom0
<jachavez> drwxrwxrwx  9    10001 root      4096 2011-08-16 15:10 Local-300
<jachavez> bodega y local-300 son discos duros
<AzoteLogiko_> ok
<jachavez> cdrom0 es el donde se supone monto el dvd
<jachavez> lo monta pero no tengo permisos
<AzoteLogiko_> ya veo ... parece que lo tienes bien
<AzoteLogiko_> mmm
<jachavez> como le agrego ese 10001 ? o mi usuario para que lo ejectute
<AzoteLogiko_> ahhhh espera , que reviso eso
<jachavez> AzoteLogiko_, en el nautilus me aparece asi http://minus.com/md0GGQa
<AzoteLogiko_> voy
<AzoteLogiko_> has probado con el VLC ?
<AzoteLogiko_> (estoy mirando lo otro .. un momento)
<AzoteLogiko_> creo que ya lo tengo
<AzoteLogiko_> la carpeta cdrom0, donde montas el disco, tiene permisos para user: root y grupo: root
<AzoteLogiko_> si , como es normal, estas en el escritorio desde tu cuenta de usuario, no podras acceder a los ficheros
<AzoteLogiko_> la solucion es decirle al sistema que la carpeta cdrom0 pertenezca a tu usuario, que es 10001
<AzoteLogiko_> como hacerlo?
<AzoteLogiko_> desde la cuenta de root  , (sudo su)  escribes chown 10001 /media/cdrom0
<ivedci89-deskto1> ivancp
<ivedci89-deskto1> ivancp
<ivedci89-deskto1> de donde sos?
<pedro> jdasfasd
<pedro> hola soy nuevo usando irc quien me recomienda algun canal interesante
<debsan> ropilla, definí interesante !
<pedro> interesant?? that is difficult!! about pros of use linux maybe?
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-18
<fosco_> buenas
<Chiche> hola a todos
<pegasus_> buenas a todos, quiero colgar de nuevo mi pag web, antes estaba en paginaswebgratis.es pero debido a mucha publicidad para mayores la di de baja, hice otra en 000webhost  pero solo estubo por unos dias porque es de paga, hay algun lugar donde pueda colocar mi paginaweb gratis y sin publicidad
<pegasus_> alquien me puede ayudar con mi pregunta que esta atras
<mrfox> hola  acabo de perder ubuntu 10.10 en el grub  luego de instalar debian ,,  como lo puedo recuperar??
<dylan66> update-grub?
<LinoSP|net> mrfox: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mrfox> hora estoi con ubuntu 9.10
<mrfox> ok
<mrfox> cual esla diferecia ntre grub y grub2??
<dabor> mrfox: desde debian ejecutas os-prober y despues update-grub
<dabor> mrfox: son muchas diferencias, muchisimas
<LinoSP|net> alguien sabe por qué y como arreglar este mensaje de error,   La unidad de disco de /dev/sda4 no está listo o presente   Continúe esperando o pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar manualmente    en realidad no me afecta el funcionamiento  pero se ve feo cada vez q arranca el sistema
<LinoSP|net> al presionar S o M no sucede nada
<CloudStrife> tienes un particion primaria sda4?
<LinoSP|net> con q comando listo las particiones?
<LinoSP|net> CloudStrife: si la tengo
<LinoSP|net> CloudStrife: /dev/sda4           30367       30401      281137+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dylan66> fdisk -l
<LinoSP|net> ahora q me doy cuenta en el monitor de sistema no tengo swap activada :P
<LinoSP|net> ese debe ser el error
<CloudStrife> bien
<CloudStrife> has particionado despues de instalar ubuntu?
<CloudStrife> eliminando o creando alguna particion?
<LinoSP|net> hmmm no recuerdo     reinstale el w7   y hace mas de un año q no veo ubuntu  (lo he actualizado y hecho un upgrade a 11.04
<CloudStrife> que raro... ese error solo me pasa porque intenta leer Swap como si fuera una partición ext3
<enter7660> como consegirme una clave wap
<LinoSP|net> pos con el fdisk -l  dice q es swap
<LinoSP|net> me acuerdo q en kde habia una herramienta grafica para asignar la swap
 * LinoSP|net googleando como reactivar la swap
<CloudStrife> yo la activaba con gparted...
<CloudStrife> :|
<jose> hola, una pregunta ¿donde se suelen instalar los programas como samba si lo haces desde los binarios??
<cousteau> pues, supongo que en /usr, como todos
<cousteau> /usr/lib o /usr/share
<jose> en que se diferencia una de otra?
<cousteau> /usr/lib suele usarse para bibliotecas y cosas compiladas, y /usr/share para scripts, imágenes y otros recursos compartidos
<jose> ok gracias!
<dabor> jose: desde los repositorios los ejecutables van a /ujsr/bin
<dabor> jose: /usr/bin
<jose> y si los compilas tu, donde quedan mejor ?
<jose> esque voy a instalar apache, samba, mono para que esto todo mas o menos ordenado..xd
<LinoSP|net> les dejo el link de un tuto muy bueno para reactivar la swap :)  http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2008/03/20/activar-swap-al-arranque-de-ubuntu/
<dabor> jose: /usr/local/bin
<dabor> jose: esos programas los instalas desde los repositorios y te quedan bien ordenaditos como debe ser
<jose> pensaba hacerlo a mano
<jose> por eso preguntaba xd
<dabor> jose: no se porque necesitas compilarlos
<LinoSP|net> una pregunta alguien usa Chromium  ,  tengo un problema q no me deja arrastrar los marcadores (no puedo moverlos)
<LinoSP|net> cuando quiero soltar un marcador en una carpeta , la carpeta no se despliega
<dabor> LinoSP|net: en una carpeta de la barra de marcadores?
<jose> prefiero hacerlo asi dabor
<LinoSP|net> dabor: si
<dabor> jose: ganas de complicarse jaja
<dabor> LinoSP|net: me pasa igual con SRware iron (chromium)
<dabor> LinoSP|net: tengo que soltar en la carpeta y despues mover a subcarpeta
<LinoSP|net> dabor: q hacemos  .... lloramos T-T
<LinoSP|net> es molestoso ese bug
<dabor> LinoSP|net: es bastante molesto no busqué si es así predeterminado, ni tengo chrome para compararlo
<LinoSP|net> dabor:  en chromium  apenas quieres arrastrar desaparece lo q estaba desp0legado y no te deja reubicarlo
<LinoSP|net> por lo menos en w7 no pasa eso :(
<dabor> LinoSP|net: igual el iron va tan bien que no le doy tanta importancia al problemita
<LinoSP|net> yo si porque uso bastante los marcadores :(
<LinoSP|net> y los tengo organizados en carpetas
<dabor> LinoSP|net: ni siquiera se me desplega la carpeta, solo se selecciona
<dabor> LinoSP|net: lo suelto ahi y despues lo muevo
<LinoSP|net> hmmmm por lo menos te deja moverlo..... me voy a instalar iron entonces  ( a proposito es bonita la version portable para windows )
<dabor> LinoSP|net: arrastrar desde la barra de dir a la barra de favoritos te deja?
<LinoSP|net> si me deja   pero resulta imposible ordenarlos
<LinoSP|net> apenas lo arrastras desaparece   lo q está desplegado
<PipeFG> hola
<PipeFG> nesesito ayuda con internet
<PipeFG> bueno resulta que cuando conecto los pc a el switch la internet anda re lenta
<Kynes_> ç
<fzeta> Hi
<gnome-terminal> Hola
<gnome-terminal> Donde puedo encontrar un par de looks para mi ubuntu?
<SadlyMistaken>  Disculpen, donde se acciona el "Corrector Ortográfico" de Ubuntu?
<SadlyMistaken>  Me refiero al general, que sea donde sea que escribas en el Firefox o en OpenOffice te subraya las palabras mal escritas.
<Barcel0> hola...
<gnome-terminal> "Quien podra ayudarnos con las preguntas?"
<Barcel0> entonces... cual será la mejor forma para instalar y usar IE 6 o 7 en ubuntu 10.04?
<gnome-terminal> Wine :S
<Barcel0> he encontrado algunos scrip en internet, pero todo se conectan a sitios para descargar la aplicacion o cosas así....
<Barcel0> estoy probando en este pc que tengo conecion
<Barcel0> pero luego debo instalarlo en otro pc sin conecion :-s
<Barcel0> gnome-terminal q tal PlayonLinux...?
<Barcel0> lo has usado¡'
<gnome-terminal> Bueno tambien es una opcion.
 * CanihoJR buenass
<gnome-terminal> Si pero francamente prefiero wine.
<gnome-terminal> Ambos pesan lo mismo, creo
<cousteau> Barcel0, qué sitio estás usando que no admite firefox?
<gnome-terminal> Por cierto por que instalar IE?
<Barcel0> cousteau es un sitio escrito en .asp, es una aplicacion que usan algunos clientes aqui...
<Barcel0> es compatible solo con IE
<cousteau> Barcel0, asp no es "para windows", es "de windows" pero debería funcionar en cualquier navegador
<cousteau> es como php, es un lenguaje que se ejecuta en el servidor y genera un HTML que el cliente puede ver... no es como Java o Flash que necesitas el programa
<Barcel0> cousteau los desarrolladores del sitio recomiendan el uso de IE unicamente, ya he probado con distintas versiones de firefox y da problemas
<Barcel0> solo va bien con IE
<Barcel0> :-s
<Barcel0> tampoco kisiera tener q usar IE...
<gnome-terminal> "IE no es tu amigo" :D
<cousteau> IE es el navegador más usado, y el menos compatible
<SadlyMistaken> no es muy comercial usar una aplicación online sólo para 1 único navegador, ¿no?
<hashashin> Barcel0, con el iexplore de wine probaste? wine iexplore
<SadlyMistaken> de todas maneras, tiene que ser obligatoriamente el último IE, o puede ser uno anterior?
<cousteau> de hecho, si diseñas tu página para "no-IE", se verá en más navegadores que si la diseñas para IE
<cousteau> (sólo Firefox+Chrome superan a IE)
<Barcel0> puede ser uno anteror
<Barcel0> SadlyMistaken puede ser una version anterior
<cousteau> las páginas "diseñadas para funcionar en IE" se basan en los errores de implementación de IE para funcionar
<Barcel0>  hashashin descargue una version portable de IE6 y he intentado lanzarla con wine, pero se habre una ventana en blanco...
<gnome-terminal> Recuerdo cuando estudie psicologia en linea, un requisito era usar IE pero use el chromium Ja
<hashashin> Barcel0, wine lleva un ie de serie hace algunas versiones, simplemente pon: wine iexplore
<SadlyMistaken> pues Barcel0 cuando usas ie 6 en wine no hay mucho problema... por eso te lo decia
<gnome-terminal> Wine trae por defecto el IE ¿no?
<SadlyMistaken> hashashin tiene razón
<SadlyMistaken> pero no aparece el ICONO cuando lo instalas wine, tienes que ir a buscarlo al directorio C:
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos, a mi me da error... nunca he conseguido abrirlo y eso que tengo instalado wine apenas sin retocar
<SadlyMistaken> si gnome-terminal
<SadlyMistaken> lo mismo a Barcel0 no le funciona tampoco
<SadlyMistaken> a ti te va ese IE de wine, gnome-terminal?
<gnome-terminal> Me funciona bien
<SadlyMistaken> hijo, que gusto que te funcionen las cosas jajaa
<SadlyMistaken> Barcel0, que te distraeesss!! nos has leído?
<gnome-terminal> Que ironico por que no lo necesito JA
<Barcel0> si si, estoy haciendo prueba
<Barcel0> ahoa le pongo resutados
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja ok...
<Barcel0> bien, miren: http://pastebin.com/Qm3x0fvY
<Barcel0> he ejecutado wine iexplorer eso me sale en consola
<Barcel0> y la ventana que se ejecuta es la siguiente: ftp://ftp.ssp.co.cu/IE-Screenshot.png
<Barcel0> al parecer se conecta al sitio de wine, pero donde sta la barra de direciones y demas xD ?
<Barcel0> por cierto, me he descargado wine-1.2.3.tar.bz2 xD
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm
<gnome-terminal> :x
<Barcel0> es grave no? jaja
<xangua> o puedes mejor usar el PPA de wine Barcel0
<SadlyMistaken> que manera más rara de usar wine, no?
<xangua> si lo que quieres es mantenerlo actualizadp
<Barcel0> no, solo degargue ese paquete, no l oestoy usando.. instale la version que habia en el repo
<Barcel0> Paquete: wine
<Barcel0> Nuevo: sí
<Barcel0> Estado: instalado
<Barcel0> Instalado automáticamente: no
<Barcel0> Versión: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~lucid1
<Barcel0> Prioridad: opcional
<Barcel0> Sección: universe/otherosfs
<Barcel0> Desarrollador: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Barcel0> Tamaño sin comprimir: 65,5k
<cousteau> para qué te descargas wine 1.2.3 habiendo wine 1.3?
<gnome-terminal> 1.3 es la ultima actualizacion?
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/wine1.3
<cousteau> no, es la última versión (en desarrollo); las actualizaciones son el tercer número
<Barcel0> cousteau el link se abre en  blanco xD
<cousteau> Barcel0, dale a actualizar, la página esa hace cosas raras...
<CanihoJR> launchpad es solo para proyectos linux? o cualquier distro?
<cousteau> bueno, es igual. Tienes wine1.3 en repos de Natty
<cousteau> CanihoJR, yo diría incluso que sólo para proyectos de ubuntu (o disponibles para ubuntu)
<cousteau> pero no necesariamente ligados a ubuntu, es un poco como google code
<CanihoJR> aja
<CanihoJR> y donde me recomendais alojar mi proyecto que es para linux, pero no especificamente para ubuntu
<cousteau> en launchpad no dicen nada de ubuntu, creo que ni siquiera de linux... aunque sí hay una opción de "crear repositorios para ubuntu"
<CanihoJR> lo tenia en sourceforge, pero está todo en ingles y no me termino de aclarar
<cousteau> CanihoJR, google code? freshmeat?
<CanihoJR> voy a probrar google code :)
<CanihoJR> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> bueno, creo que también está en inglés...
<cousteau> creo que, para ser un buen hacker, tienes que saber inglés
<CanihoJR> cousteau, no quiero ser un buen hacker, ni lo pretendo, solo alojar mi proyecto ^^ xDDD
<gnome-terminal> Mola ser hacker ademas podrias darle un par de ostia a windows
<cousteau> hablamos de hacker en el sentido linux, no en el sentido cracker
<gnome-terminal> JA
<cousteau> es decir, alguien que hace hacks
<cousteau> ejemplo: te bajas un código, haces un fork, le pones un hack, y lo subes
<CanihoJR> cousteau, ah, lo mio es mas simple (creo) en el sentido programador
<CanihoJR> desde 0
<CanihoJR> nada de reeditar una fuente ni nada parecido xD
<cousteau> bueno, a lo mejor tú no, pero puede que alguien quiera "hackear" el código
<gnome-terminal> Hey, acabo de cambiar el formato mp4 de un video por mkv pero ese pesa mas que el anterior diganme, ¿eso es normal?
<Barcel0> voy a probar esto: http://www.redtauros.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=130:instalando-internet-explorer-7-en-ubuntu-1004-espanol&catid=53:manuales&Itemid=59
<hashashin> Barcel0, también lo puedes instalar con winetricks
<Barcel0> ok, probaré de todo, pero no regresaré esas pc a winbugs! xD
<hashashin> Barcel0, winetricks ie7  y lo hace el solito
<Barcel0> para instalar wine1.3 que librérias debo actualizar....?
<Barcel0> winetricks no sta en el repo cierto?
<hashashin> si que está, en natty al menos
<Barcel0> recuerden que tengo lucid...
<Barcel0> no lo veo en el repo
<hashashin> Barcel0, prueba esto http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<hashashin> para instalar wine1.3 y winetricks con él
<Barcel0> hashashin http://pastebin.com/HQvQG0W9
<Barcel0> de donde puedo descargar el .deb de winetricks ?
<hashashin> Barcel0, y si lo añades a mano el ppa en sources.list? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Barcel0> echo hashashin ahora desintlado la version de wine que tengo instalada no?
<Barcel0> y luego instalo wine y  winetricks
<Barcel0> http://www.redtauros.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=130:instalando-internet-explorer-7-en-ubuntu-1004-espanol&catid=53:manuales&Itemid=59#yvComment130
<dylan66> a mi me pasa algo parecido
 * CanihoJR saluda
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS.
<CanihoJR> !mayusculas
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<JRamirez696> una pregunta: existe algun programa de ftp en el que en la mitad de la pantalla vea los directorios y en la otra tambien.. tipo nc comander.. para mover carpetas de un lado a otro mas facilmente por medio de ftp?
<cousteau> Nautilus
<cousteau> pulsa F3
<JRamirez696> perfecto.. voy a ver que tal. gracias
<cousteau> y pon vista de detalle si quieres poder expandir carpetas en la propia lista de archivos
<cousteau> (Nautilus es el "Navegador de archivos" por defecto de Ubuntu, y soporta FTP y doble panel)
<CanihoJR> JRamirez696, Filezilla tambien, incluso permite de Ftp a Ftp :)
<hashashin> JRamirez696, o gnome-commander también, samba, ftp, ssh, webdav... está apañao
<cousteau> yo es que teniendo el nautilus...
<cousteau> admite samba, ftp, ssh (sftp)... y lo de webdav ni idea de qué es
<cousteau> pero parece que nautilus admite también dav:((
<cousteau> dav://
<kzman> hola
<kzman> cual es el equivalente de terminal server para ubuntu?
<cousteau> kzman, para algunas cosas, puedes usar el terminal directamente... para cosas más avanzadas, yo he usado gtkTerm
<cousteau> pero un amigo me recomendó usar PuTTY
<kzman> pero yo digo como servidor
<cousteau> espera que me estoy liando
<cousteau> me había liado con hyperterm, olvídalo
<kzman> algo asi para crear una sesion independiente
<cousteau> No hay servidor Terminal Server para Ubuntu que yo sepa, sólo cliente. Puedes usar VNC o ssh -X
<cousteau> el "Escritorio remoto" que aparece en Preferencias
<cousteau> eso es VNC
<kzman> pero se puede configurar para que en ves de mostrar el escritorio que esot utilizando, cree un nuevo escritorio?
<kzman> en la conexxion?...
<cousteau> kzman, no
<cousteau> para eso podrías usar ssh
<cousteau> u otro programa
<kzman> ok gracias
<sianhulo> amigos como puedo abrir puertos¿?necesito abrir el puerto 30000, ya lo hice con gufw, pero nmap me dice que esta cerrado
<Xriveryk> quien me puede ayudar... se me perdio el panel inferior donde me salen que ventanas tengo abiertas ..como por ejemplo el chrome o el open office... como la recupero?
<sianhulo> ¿nadie sabe como puedo abrir un puerto?
<m4v> nmap solo te dice puertos que estas escuchando
<cousteau> sianhulo, a lo mejor donde lo tienes que abrir es en el router
<sianhulo> ahi esta abierto
<sdasd> hola buenas alguien puede ayduarme porfavor
<sdasd> eh instalado ubuntu
<sdasd> en mi not
<sdasd> y no me reconoce la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<Ignacio> Hola :D
<Ignacio> Voy a usar ubuntu-7.. pero.. luego de estar en ubuntu-7 existe algun programa para pasar a ubuntu-8?
<Ignacio> ?
<m4v> Ignacio: ubuntu-7?
<cousteau> m4v, 2007... qué tiempos :')
 * CanihoJR saluda
<ELETRONICO> =)
<ELETRONICO> hello
<ELETRONICO> CanihoJR:
<barcelo> hola, en mi pc he configurado la impresora hp laserjet 1000 series correctamente siguiendo esto: http://listas.canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/pipermail/soporte/2011-June/007498.html
<barcelo> imprime perfectamente
<barcelo> pero, he intentado configurarla en otras 2 pc y no imprime :-s hago todo paso por paso como hice en mi pc...
<barcelo> cuando mando a imprimir me sale un mensaje: prossesing y en unos segundo me sale otro: idle-ready to print... y el trabajo s epierde de la cola de impresion...
<barcelo> :-(
 * CanihoJR cenando
<ELETRONICO> barcelo: problema de tinta?
<ELETRONICO> xd
<barcelo> xD
<barcelo> es muy raro ELETRONICO, en el pc que he configurado tienen el mismo sistema y todo ....
<barcelo> pero sucede lo que he dicho...
<CanihoJR> barcelo, Sistema->Preferencias->aplicaciones al inicio
<CanihoJR> tienes la miniaplicacion de impresion esa marcada?
<CanihoJR> ami los otros dias me pasó algo parecido :)
<barcelo> mmmm aplicaciones de inicio?
<barcelo> q debo hacer ahí... no hice eso en mi pc
<barcelo> :)
<ELETRONICO> barcelo: todos los pc son Linux?
<barcelo> sip
<barcelo> ubuntu 10.04
<CanihoJR> barcelo, simplemente mirar que la cola de  impresion esté marcada, por ir comprobando cosillas
<ELETRONICO> apaga la impresora
<ELETRONICO> y saca el isb del pc
<ELETRONICO> usb
<barcelo> ELETRONICO eso ya lo he echo varias veces :)
<barcelo> tambien he reiniciado el pc
<ELETRONICO> mmm
<ELETRONICO> esta compartida la impresora?
<barcelo> e echo tambien modprobe usblp
<barcelo> la he compartido, la he descompartido jajaja
<barcelo> solo me falta partirla a la mitad contra el suelo xD
<ELETRONICO> jajajaa, te entiendo xd
<ELETRONICO> ele efecto patada volaora kung fu, usaste?
<ELETRONICO> xD
<barcelo> xD
<barcelo> ultimamente todo me sale mal, tampoco he logrado echar andar el IE :(
<ELETRONICO> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFDcwG2BG_Q
<mimecar> IE no es un programa que funcione directamente
<barcelo> lo se mimecar...
<carlos> ¿cómo se ve la lista de canales?
<novatoooo> hola buenas soy novato eh instaldo ubuntu sin problema en mi lapto pero lo unico que no me reconocio fue la tarjeta de wi-fi
<novatoooo> alguien me puede ayudar pofavor
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<novatoooo> 10.04
<barcelo> :)
<mimecar> novatoooo: ¿la 11.04 no te funcionaba?
<novatoooo> no se como actualizar
<novatoooo> a esa version
<novatoooo> :S
<mimecar> ¿has hecho una instalación nueva de la 10.04?
<novatoooo> un amigo me paso
<novatoooo> un cd
<mimecar> ok
<novatoooo> de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿tienes conexión a la red por cable?
<novatoooo> si
<novatoooo> eso tengo
<novatoooo> el wifi
<novatoooo> no me funciona
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<novatoooo> si
<novatoooo> eh actualizado todo lo que me pide
<novatoooo> incluso active en controladores de hardware
<novatoooo> el broadcom
<novatoooo> que me pedia
<novatoooo> pero aun asi no me ah funcionado . que solucion me puedes dar mimecar
<mimecar> en las broadcom me parece que tienes que instalar algún paquete
<omikron4> novatoooo: en la broadcom debes activar el STA
<novatoooo> esta activado eso me dice en controladores de hardware
<novatoooo> el sta
<omikron4> pues de normal deberia funcionar.. a no ser que se te active cuando reinicies
<novatoooo> eh reiniciado 4 veces y apagado al maquiana 6
<novatoooo> y no pasa nada
<novatoooo> cuando escribo en la consola ifconfig me aparece solo mi lan no me aparece la wl...
<barcelo> he descargado un portable de IE7 y miren lo que sucede a intentar ejecutarlo con wine: http://pastebin.com/QYbg0HUj
<omikron4> aun asi.. en el live d e ubuntu en la carpeta pool/restricted/b tienes el deb de las broadcom.. yo a mi nene se lo instalo siempre de ahi.. solo tienes que copiarlo a tu home/usuario y ejecutarlo o con el gdebi o con el dpkg -i  broadcxxxxxx.deb
<mimecar> barcelo: ¿cumples todos los requisitos de librerías para ejecutarlo?
<novatoooo> me dejastes en las mismas
<novatoooo> no entiendo nada
<omikron4> mira a ver novatoooo haz esto en el terminal...  sudo modprobe wl   a ver que te dice
<novatoooo> alguien sabe como puedo saber
<novatoooo> no me sale nada
<novatoooo> omi
<omikron4> eso es que esta activada.. mira en el icono superior de redes y mira si tienes activada la inalambrica
<novatoooo> no tengo ese icono
<novatoooo> omi
<omikron4> es decir novatoooo que tengas tanto activado el activar red como inalambrica
<omikron4> pues haz esto...
<omikron4> sudo service network-manager stop
<omikron4> y despues ..
<omikron4> sudo service network-manager start
<novatoooo> me caere con eso?
<omikron4> lsmod | grep wl
<novatoooo> omi
<novatoooo> cuando puse stop
<novatoooo> me sale unrecognized service
<omikron4> pues dale al start
<CrOnOs2000> una pregunta para respaldar mis usuarios aparte de la carpeta en /home que mas respaldo instalare la nueva version de ubuntu
<omikron4> y si no lo tienes.. pues ve a synaptic e instala el network-manager
<novatoooo> oka
<omikron4> sistema administracion.. synaptic
<mimecar> CrOnOs2000: en principio solo la carpeta /home entera (incluyendo archivos ocultos)
<CanihoJR> CrOnOs2000, salvo que se te haya ocurrido meter algo en algun sitio raro, con eso deberia ser suficiente
<CanihoJR> quizas si quieres
<CanihoJR> puedes sacar de synaptic la lista de paquetes instalados, por si quieres instalarlos luego otravez
<mimecar> omikron4: si usa ubuntu no debería tenerlo ya instalado?
<omikron4> y en criterios de busqueda.. network-manager novatoooo
<novatoooo> lo instale por el terminal
<omikron4> mimecar: si.. pero se lo puede haber cargado.. pues parece que no esta
<mimecar> novatoooo: ¿no has instalado wicd verdad?
<novatoooo> si
<novatoooo> esta cargado
<novatoooo> parece
<novatoooo> si ese tengo
<mimecar> por eso no tienes el programa
<novatoooo> wl wicd
<CrOnOs2000> gracias hora de probar 11.04 :D
<mimecar> cuando preguntes por un problema, ayuda decir si has modificado cosas en el sistema
<omikron4> ah novatoooo pos eso es otra cosas.. lo abres y mira si en inalambrica esta la que corresponde con el tuyo.. wlan0 u otro
<novatoooo> disculpen
<mimecar> en caso contrario, partimos de que tienes un sistema con los programas normales
<novatoooo> no entiendo el wicd
<novatoooo> me dice no ahy red inalambrica
<novatoooo> esta la puro lan
<omikron4> porque debes ir a preferencias
<novatoooo> ahy alguna forma de desintalr el el wicd
<novatoooo> y dejar el normal
<novatoooo> ?
<omikron4> primero haz un iwconfig para saber que interfaz usas
<novatoooo> dice lo no wireles extensions
<novatoooo> la etc0
<novatoooo> dice lo mismo
<omikron4> es que a lo mejor en wicd tienes wlan0 y luego podrias tener en iwconfig eth1 entonces no rula
<novatoooo> la etch1
<novatoooo> en la eth1 esta
<novatoooo> dice ieee 802
<omikron4> pues para eliminar wicd solo tienes que instalar network-manager.. sudo apt-get -y install network-manager
<mimecar> novatoooo: pon la salida de => sufo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste novatoooo
<kubot> novatoooo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig -a
<novatoooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669559/
<mimecar> tienes una tarjeta de red y una tarjeta wifi verdad?
<novatoooo> si
<mimecar> pon la salida => sudo ifconfig eth1
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig eth1
<mimecar> como estoy esta noche con los comandos
<novatoooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669560/
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mimecar> no pongas ese en pastebin
<mimecar> te salen nombres de redes wifi?
<novatoooo> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning
<novatoooo> sale eso
<mimecar> lo siento
<mimecar> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<mimecar> la costumbre de ponerlo en mi sistema
<novatoooo> si
<novatoooo> me salen redes
<mimecar> perfecto
<mimecar> tu tarjeta wifi funciona correctamente
<mimecar> lo que falla es el programa de configuración de la red
<novatoooo> ahhh
<mimecar> instala el network-manager
<novatoooo> pero desintalo
<novatoooo> el wicd
<novatoooo> entonces
<novatoooo> ?
<mimecar> al ponerlo wicd sale fuera automáticamente
<novatoooo> instale el net
<novatoooo> pero el wicd
<novatoooo> no se sale
<novatoooo> esta ahy mismo
<mimecar> cierra el programa
<novatoooo> listo
<novatoooo> y ahora
<novatoooo> ?
<mimecar> te sale el gestor de redes de gnome en la parte superior?
<novatoooo> nop
<omikron4> pos haz ahora la desinstalacion del wicd desde synaptic y despues.. sudo service network-manager start
<mimecar> si ha instalado network-manager, wicd se desinstala antes,
<mimecar> es una dependencia
<omikron4> mimecar: eso era con el maverick.. con el 1104 yo tenia los dos
<mimecar> usa la 10.04
<novatoooo> si tengo el 10.04
<omikron4> pos ya no lo entiendo..uno quita al otro
<omikron4> tienes ubuntu kubuntu o xubuntu?
<novatoooo> ubuntu
<omikron4> novatoooo: al instalar network-manager se deberia haber desinstalado wicd
<novatoooo> lo hise peor no se desintalo
<novatoooo> asi que lo desintale
<novatoooo> reiniciare el equipo
<novatoooo> aver como em va
<sianhulo> amigos¿de q2ue manera puedo reestablecer la configuraciond e puertos predeterminada de ubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<mimecar> estas son horas de llegar a casa fosco_?
<fzeta> see you later!!
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-19
<brian_> hola una pregunta, seleccione de una pagina un PPA, de varios que habia, como se cual es el correcto?
<hiko_hitokiri> brian_, el correcto de que
<brian_> por ejemplo yo utilice el que decia PPA Dayli
<brian_> pero hay varios con nombres de personas
<brian_> queria saber que son los otros
<franz> hola, como hago para saber si alguien usó mi pc?
<franz> para ver uptime o historial de sesiones o algo así
<franz> hola, como hago para saber si alguien usó mi pc?
<franz> para ver uptime o historial de sesiones o algo así
<hiko_hitokiri> pues ahi en los logs estan las horas de inicio de secion y esas cosas
<darkxcyfer> Ola a todos
<darkxcyfer> quien me puede ayudar con un problema al instalar los extras restringidos de Ubuntu
<darkxcyfer> me aparece esto y me dice falla en la conexion de internet , pero no me pasa con ninguna otra aplicacion que intento instalar
<darkxcyfer> Failed to fetch http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<xuuun> Hola amigos, hay alguna aplicación  en ubuntu, una especie de pestaña emergente, para que mediga o me muestre las tareas pendientes que tengo?
<xuuun> Una especie de nota "adhesiva" como tareas, pendientes?
<xuuun> que me avise no se cada intervalo de tiempo?
<CrOnOs2000> no se pero me suena como un plugin que pueda existir para evolution
<xuuun> ahhh
<xuuun> entonces es dificil?
<Ramir00> hola, que puedo usar para saber el nombre del micro, fsb, bios, temperatura del micro
<Ramir00> motherboard, chipset
<Ramir00> sysinfo es basofia, algo mejor???
<dimas_> Ramir00 open the computer
<Ramir00> y la temperatura con que la mido, con el dedo?, voy a levantar la frecuencia
<dimas_> tambien con el modelo y la marca, si vas a la pagina de quien produce la maquina te dice toda esa informacion
<dimas_> para la temperatura hay una aplicacion en ubuntu
<Ramir00> lo mas parecido a everest?
<dimas_> pare si quieres tambien le metes el dedo
<dimas_> Ramir00 u8n momento y te digo el nombre de la applicacion
<CrOnOs2000> usa lshw y ya para tu hardware
<CrOnOs2000> para la temperatura hay varios monitores algunos muy configurables
<dimas_> Ramir00 Xsensors
<CrOnOs2000> zzzz juro por dios que unity me esta volviendo loco ese dock no funciona con todas las apps
<CrOnOs2000> (primer dia de 11.04 usaba el LTS)
<arp-> unity es horrible
<arp-> usa el modo Clasico
<arp-> y fue
<CrOnOs2000> como lo pongo?
<arp-> en la pantalla de loguin
<arp-> abajo hay una solapita
<arp-> dice ubuntu Clasico
<arp-> y queda igual al 10.10
<OPPEQQ> buenas noches, tengo una duda , como podria hacer que mi usuario, pudiera ser escribir y leer una capreta( y todas sus subcarpetas) en /etc/ ???
<CrOnOs2000> exelente hago eso y regreso
<arp-> y una vez que lo elejis
<arp-> queda guardado ya
<arp-> arranca x defecto con ese
<arp-> a menos que vos lo cambies otra vez
<arp-> OPPEQQ: en general en /etc
<arp-> es una directorio donde como mucho un usuario
<arp-> puede leer
<arp-> pero no escribir sin permisos
<arp-> me refiero a permisos de admin
<CrOnOs2000> muchas gracias arp-
<arp-> ok
<Ramir00> solo muestra una temperatura, supongo que es la del procesador.....21c
<OPPEQQ> gracias arp- pero mi imagino que como todo en linux, puedo asignar a una carpeta para que sea del grupo de mi usuario y poder escribir que no? lo digo porque quiero que un FTP descarge cosas en una carpeta /etc pero sin la nbecesidad de usar el usuario root
<arp-> no
<arp-> por que un ftp descargaria en /etc
<arp-> ?
<arp-> no es una carpeta generalmente para esos fines
<OPPEQQ> a perdon me confundi jojojo en en /var/ un cms
<arp-> no esta en el criterio de uso de la estructura de directorios de linux
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ahi es otra cosa
<CrOnOs2000> igual /var no es comun compartirla entera
<arp-> nop
<OPPEQQ> sip nada mas quiero que pueda escribir en /var/www, podria cambiar a mi directorio /home/ pero me da gueva todos los enlaces simbolicos etc etc
<arp-> si se puede
<OPPEQQ> y ps como son pruebas no vea que el dia de mañana pueda reinstalar algo
<arp-> eso es mas aceptable
<arp-> para administrar la web x ftp
<OPPEQQ> no pero, ps al final linux da todo eso, de uqe el que quiera puede comortir su / si lo quiere,
<arp-> si pero no es criterioso a la seguridad
<OPPEQQ> si eso tienes toda la razon arp-
<arp-> ya si no se rompe con una filosofia natural de uso
<arp-> y ahi vienen los problemas
<arp-> o terminas como un usuario de windows
<Ramir00> solo muestra una temperatura, supongo que es la del procesador.....21c
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> Ramir00: 21c no creo que sea el procesador
<arp-> es demasiado baja
<Ramir00> entonces se instalo mal el xsensor
<CrOnOs2000> podria ser la temp de su gabinete dependiendo de su motherboard
<Ramir00> Core0 temp
<Ramir00> no tendria que mostrar mas datos??
<arp-> lmsensor
<arp-> se debe configurar
<arp-> para hacerlo correr bien , tenes que correr el scanner de E/S de sensores
<arp-> primeramente para que detecte todo tipo de sensores leibles
<arp-> asi luego te los lista
<dimas_> quien sabe conectare a una computadora remota desde el terminal?
<TurKo> un canal de BT5
<dimas_> Turko me explicas?
<TurKo> dimas si in canal de bactrack
<TurKo> no sabes uno canal de irc
<dimas_> TurKo como es eso?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> conectarte a una pc remotamente x terminal
<arp-> ?
<arp-> eso vas a poder hacerlo solo si la otra pc tiene un servicio de terminal
<arp-> ya sea telnet, SSH, etc
<dimas_> arp- quieres decir que la otra computadora tiene que tener abierto el terminal?
<arp-> no
<arp-> tiene que tener un servicio corriendo
<arp-> para terminal remota
<arp-> un Servidor para ese medio
<arp-> los diferentes que hay disponibles..
<arp-> si no cualquiera se conectaria a cualquier pc
<arp-> jaj
<arp-> a demas de eso.. un servicio de terminal
<arp-> requiere basicamente un usuaruo y contraseña
<dimas_> arp- seguro, tambien un puerto abierto y su respectivo ip?
<arp-> y el serviio demanda un puerto o varios dependiendo el protocolo
<arp-> pero si..
<arp-> un puerto abierto con un servicio corriendo
<arp-> para ese fin..
<dimas_> telnet necesita solo un puerto?
<arp-> telnet es un protocolo
<arp-> y claro.. corre en un puerto donde vos lo configures
<arp-> por defecto en el 23
<arp-> SSh en el 22 por defecto..
<dimas_> arp-  pero no necesariament tiene que ser ese puerto?
<arp-> como cualquier servicio
<arp-> no
<arp-> puede ser en el que vos allas configurado el servicio
<m4v> TurKo: #backtrack-es
<arp-> desde el lado del servidor
<dimas_> arp_ quieres decir que si yo tengo in ip y escaneo los puertos disponibles, podria conectarme con telnet en ese puerto o si no esta configurado para ese servicio no funciona?
<arp-> si no hay un servidor telnet corriendo del otro lado
<arp-> no haces nada
<arp-> y si lo hubiera
<dimas_> ok
<arp-> al conectar te pediria autentificacion
<arp-> igual telnet es inseguro
<arp-> se usa SSH
<dimas_> pero igual tienen que estar las dos computadoras con el servicio abierto?
<arp-> no
<arp-> una es cliente y otra servidor
<arp-> imaginalo como el IRC
<arp-> vos conectas a un servidor IRC
<arp-> vos en tu pc tenes un cliente
<arp-> simple...
<dimas_> ok
<dimas_> entonces que necesito para usar ssh?
<dimas_> ip y puerto abierto?
<arp-> :S
<dimas_> jajaja
<arp-> vos confundis  puerto abierto con el servicio que corre atras
<arp-> yo puedo poner un servicio de otra cosa
<arp-> usando el puerto 23 por ejemplo
<arp-> y no seria telnet
<dimas_> ok
<dimas_> entonces como usas ssh?
<arp-> de la misma manera que telnet
<m4v> 2 pcs, instalar openssh-server en una, ver que el puerto 22 esté abierto, hacer "ssh ip_de_la_maquina" para entrar desde la otra maquina. Done.
<arp-> conectado a un host donde corra un servicio de ssh
<arp-> que te va pedir usuario y contraseña obviamente
<dimas_> eso no hay problema
<dimas_> entonces ssh-server tiene que estar instalado
<arp-> y si
<arp-> OpenSSH
<arp-> OpenSSH Server
<dimas_> pero eso no esta instalado por defecto en windows?
<m4v> windows?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> windows no tiene SSH
<arp-> jaja
<dimas_> m4v gracias
<arp-> windows sigue arcaicamente
<arp-> con Telnet..
<m4v> estas en #ubuntu che
<arp-> y viene desactivado x defecto
<m4v> #ubuntu-es*
<arp-> pero bueno.. no viene alc aso aqui
<arp-> es offtopic
<josue> si quieres conectar windows con el ubuntu usa putty
<dimas_> si pero me quiero conectar a un sistema que corre windows
<m4v> ubuntu no trae el openssh-server instalado por defecto igual
<arp-> dimas_: por que medio?
<arp-> podes conecarte por Escritorio Remoto
<arp-> si lo tubiera habilitado
<m4v> dimas_: ni idea entonces. No veo porque querría alguien conectarse por ssh a windows teniendo windows una "consola" que no sirve para nada.
<arp-> m4v: jeje
<arp-> m4v:  lee la entre linea
<josue> para ejecutar programas hechos en DOS ??
<arp-> nah
<arp-> ja
<dimas_> josue lo dijo :-)
<arp-> ah?
<arp-> ejecutas programas de DOS?
<josue> pero dimas, para eso se usa el telnet
<arp-> ejecutar*
<arp-> pero disculpame
<arp-> pero telnet no se usa para eso
<arp-> por empezar telnet te brinda una interface de texto remota
<arp-> en una consola generalmente de 32 o 64bit
<josue> telnet solo es un protocolo de comunicacion...
<arp-> los programas de DOS espeficicamente de 16bit
<arp-> y si
<arp-> es un protocolo
<m4v> me fuí a dormir, no me dan las ganas para echarlos a todos por offtopic. Salu2
<dimas_> m4v gracias :-)
<dimas_> es que todos duermen ahora
<josue> no todos.. otros tenemos insomia
<josue> XD
<dimas_> jajaja
<dimas_> miren es que estoy aprendiendo a hackear
<arp-> bueh
<josue> ¬¬
<dzup> usa tinyvnc ...buscalo en google, con eso conectas vnc desde cualquier os a tu windows
<arp-> :S
<josue> dimas ... ya viste el metasploit?
<dimas_> josue no, que es?
<arp-> ...
<arp-> ya es offtopic
<dzup> bha
<josue> seee!!!
<Ramir00> canal de overclockers???
<arp-> no le den navajas a monos
<dimas_> jajaja
<josue> gente, hablando de ubuntu... que piensan de los nuevos forks de gnome?
<josue> de gnome2...
<dzup> cuales?
<Ramir00> uboutu-fr overclock
 * dzup le avienta una 22 al arp-
<josue> mate
<arp-> jajaj
<josue> y bluebubble
<arp-> dzup:  xD
<josue> yo digo que deberia seguir la misma interfaz de gnome2 pero con gtk3
<xangua> o sea, gnome fallback mode¿
<dzup> pues mira te voy a contar, yo me la pase mucho ratito modificando gnome que me quede en cero y hasta ahorita aun tengo problemas :)
<josue> q cosas, a mi me ha pasado pero con kde
<dzup> pero como esta pc le tengo ubuntu desde intrepid sin reinstalar, y ahora en natty ...con problemas tecnicos ...estoy mirando como resolverlos :)
<dzup> un consejo les doy, dejen gconftool con el -recursive flag sin tocar heh
<josue> XD ... lo anotaré
<dzup> aparte no le muevan al /etc
<xangua> algún otro consejo o solo no toquen en general¿
<josue> no hagan nada y limitense a chatear en irc
<dzup> mi conocimiento aun no llega al punto de recomendar algo, los XML archivos de gnome estan bien "confusos"
<dzup> aparte no hay un "mnual" que puedas leer
<josue> eso es verdad, la personalizacion de gnome no es su fuerte, me parecio mas accesible la de kde
<dzup> hmm si lo hay pero esto de gnome cambia diario asi que buena suerte, es mas bien ...try and error
<xangua> o sea que siempre fallas¿
<Ramir00> quien hizo overclock alguna vez
<dzup> por ejemplo una cosa que queria lograr era un fondo de pantalla para cada area de trabajo diferente, y todos los iconos y todas las cosas que metiera en esa area de trabajo fuera diferente a las demas areas de trabajo, asi que podria tener una que parezca windows xp, otra gnome, otra kde y asi, pero gnome no lo permite
<Ramir00> ?
<Ramir00> quien hizo overclock alguna vez??
<josue> linux es un overclock en si, le saca el mayor provecho a tu maquina :P
<dzup> overclocking es como meterle una maquina de un formula uno a un carrito vw bug, nomas no jala solo se calienta y explota, digo si comparas un cpu vs motherboard
<Ramir00> fsb=800Mhz.........sfs(stepless frequency selection) from 200 Mhz up to 300Mhz at 1Mhz increment
<dzup> simplemente "no esta dise~ado"paara esa velocidad
<Ramir00> 800*x=1600mhz
<josue> si tienes windows te empezaran a salir pantallitas azules.. si tienes linux congelamiento total
<Ramir00> x=2
<Ramir00> lo que no entiendo es lo de 200 a 300
<Ramir00> lo otro es que aumente a pasos de 1mhz
<Ramir00> 801.802.803*2=1602,1604,1606
<Gus81> hola, buenas noches
<Gus81> recien instale el Java, puedo ver las aplicaciones pero no tengo sonido y no es problema de la PC ya que puedo escuchar cualquier otro sonido que no sea de una aplicación java
<Gus81> alguien sabe cual puede ser el problema?
<toplop> hola tengo un problema tengo un portatil samsung... pero a la hora de instalar ubuntu no puedo hechar a corre la tarjeta grafa que es un nvidia
<toplop> hola?
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !samsung
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'samsung'.
<toplop> alo
<darkgod> hola amigos que tal todos por aca?
<darkgod> tengo un problemita..
<darkgod> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY D6B6DB186A68F637
<darkgod> alguien puede darme una mano?
<dzup> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<dbdii407> en el topic, donde esta ??
<dzup> darkgod: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D6B6DB186A68F637
<Gus81> dzup, buenas, a ver si me podes ayudar
<Gus81> recien instale el Java, puedo ver las aplicaciones pero no tengo sonido y no es problema de la PC ya que puedo escuchar cualquier otro sonido que no sea de una aplicación java
<darkgod> ok dzup, ahora pruebo
<dzup> si java no tiene sonido y lo demas si, entonces dale click derecho al la applicacion java y fijate si en sus propiedades no estas MUTE
<Gus81> ya lo hice
<Gus81> esta en ON
<dzup> Gus81: sin privados
<darkgod> dzup: me dice la key que es para jdownloader pero ya no tengo ese programa, lo desinstale, como acabo con el problema?
<dbdii407> Ah. La veo ahora.
<dzup> darkgod: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    editalo y metele un # al principio
<dzup> de repo ese con error
<dzup> ...o sudo apt-get -f install
<dzup> segun su criterio.
<darkgod> jaja me salio algo que nunca habia visto, podes ser mas especifico?
<darkgod> no se que hacer
<darkgod_> otra consulta amigos
<darkgod_> acabo de desinstalar wine y tenia el office 2007 instalado, la cuestion es que en mi solapa de aplicaciones me sigue apareciendo la carpeta wine con office adentro y ya lo desinstale
<darkgod_> como lo saco?
<kakashi> Mucho cuidado con un correo Spam a nombre de joycouli@gmail.com que dice que lo conoció a  alguno de ustedes porque vio su perfil en Ubuntu-es
<kakashi> Gracias y buenas noches
<mrkcc> hola
<ivedci89> alguien deespierto¿
<ivedci89> Acer aspire 5542-5840 con ubuntu 10.04 todo perfecto!, ahora con 11.04 no me funciona la linea deslizante del touchpad... cómo arreglo esto?
<ivedci89> es la que hace la funcion de la ruedita central en el mouse comun
<ivedci89> otro problema de los que tenia incluso en ubuntu 10.04 es que el boton de activar y desctivar el touchpad desactiva al presionar, pero ya no activa de nuevo!
<fosco_> buenas
<barcelo> mimecar que librerias necesito para poder ejecutarlo? el IE
<barcelo> puede usarse crossover en ubuntu?
<dylan66> The system is going DOWN to maintenance mode in 2 minutes!
<Agio> para que vale el comando killall5
<Agio> lo puse y mi ordenador se volvio loco de remate
<cousteau> !man killall5
<kubot> killall5 | killall5 es el comando killall de SystemV. | Prueba « man killall5 » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man8/killall5.8.html
<Agio> gracias
<Agio> vale, supongo que ejecuta el archivo de /etc/init.d/rc ¿pero que hace ese archivo? ¿reinicia el ordenador? ¿manda una señal a otdos los procesos? (que no se para que mierda vale, en fin... ¿alguien me podria decir el uso de eso? ¿vale para algo ejecutar el archivo /etc/init.d/rc?
<Agio> ¿vuelvo a ejecutarlo y que se vuelva de nuevo loco?
<Agio> jeje
<cousteau> Agio, si lees bien el manual verás que no, que es /etc/init.d/rc el que ejecuta killall5
<cousteau> mira, si no sabes qué hace no lo uses
<cousteau> bueno, de hecho cuando sepas qué haga verás que no hay que usarlo
<cousteau> básicamente "mata" todos los procesos menos los que lo han ejecutado
<cousteau> así que sólo se usa al apagar/reiniciar el ordenador
<Agio> jeje, ya se que es mejor no usar comandos que no sabes para que son, pero solo era por si alguien lo sabia
<Agio> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<cousteau> ah, y si un día alguien te dice que ejecutes algo que se ve como :(){:|....... NO lo ejecutes
<Agio> vale, ??? chao y gracias por todo, nos vemos
<cousteau> (bueno, no es especialmente peligroso... pero te inutiliza el ordenador y lo tienes que resetear)
<Agio> de eso me di cuenta
<Agio> jeje
<Agio> chao
<darkgod_> perdi la resolucion de mi pantalla
<darkgod_> vah del monitor, porque es viejito
<darkgod_> solo me reconoce las basicas ahora, 800x600 y 640x480
<darkgod_> anteriormente tenia 1024x768 creo
<darkgod_> o algo asi
<darkgod_> como la recupero?
<darkgod_> hay alguien en casa?
<cousteau> darkgod_, quizá reinstalando los drivers
<darkgod_> pero uso los drivers integrados, me los habia reconocido bien y no hice ningun cambio importante
<darkgod_> alguna otra idea
<TurKo> hola
<cousteau> ni idea
<fabian_> hola
<fabian_> alguien puede ayudarme con un enlace
<fabian_> de lista de empresas que usen Ubuntu
<fabian_> diferente a wwwworkswithu.com
<fabian_> ???
<dantix> hola todos, estoy tratando de hacer andar freenx sobre natty-ltsp. Mi problema es que cuando levanto el clientenx termina con una pantalla negra. Supuse que era un problema con las X y probando hice: xhost + y me dice:No protocol specified.. unable to open display, como yo y como root.
 * _BUCKY_  hola 
<dantix> seguro hay algo mal con eso, a pesar de que ltsp funcioan bien y me puedo loguar en la consola gnome del servidor
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo tener un log de todo lo que ha salido en mi terminal¿?
<toplop> hola me pueden ayudar!
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> tengo un samsung.. con nvidia y no la logro hacer correr!
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cómo conseguir un historial completo de todo lo que ha mostrado mi consola (por ejemplo, no sólo los comandos que yo he introducido sino todo todo lo que ella ha contestado a mis contactos)¿?¿?¿?
<m4v> esmirlin: no.
<m4v> bash a lo sumo guarda un historial de comandos, pero no la salida completa
<esmirlin> qué putada :S
<m4v> cuidá tu vocabulario en este canal por favor.
<esmirlin> sorry! :(
<toplop> hey ahy alguien aqui?
<cousteau> yo diría que sí
<_BUCKY_> hola
<fosco_> buenas
 * CanihoJR saluda
<billo> buenas
<billo> tengo un problema no me quiere encender la wifi desde la pc
<billo> solo me funciona por clable
<billo> no me aparecen las redes
<billo> no puedo ver las redes wifi
<billo> holaaaaa
<CanihoJR> hola billo, que tarjeta de red tienes?
<billo> no c
<CanihoJR> te ha llegado a funcionar alguna vez?
<toplop> hola!
<CanihoJR> version de ubuntu??
<billo> 10.4
<toplop> tengo un samsung QX411 que tiene una tarjeta nVidia Optimus con intel... y lo logro hacer funcionar la tarjeta como hago?
<billo> sip ayer me estaba funcionando bien
<billo> canihojr
<CanihoJR> billo, por consola: sudo iwconfig
<CanihoJR> aver si te aparece por ahi
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670206/
<billo> canihoJR
<CanihoJR> aja
<billo> dice que esta apagada
<CanihoJR> ahi está
<CanihoJR> prueba con
<CanihoJR> sudo ifconfig wlan up
<CanihoJR> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<billo> con la primera me puso esto
<billo> wlan: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<CanihoJR> billo, wlan0
<CanihoJR> en lugar de wlan solo
<CanihoJR> la primera estaba mal
<CanihoJR> la 2º, te la ha dado sin problemas?
<billo> con la otra me puso esto
<billo> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<CanihoJR> o_O
<CanihoJR> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<CanihoJR> supongo que no te funcionará
<billo> no me funciono
<billo> Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<CanihoJR> ajá
<CanihoJR> entonces, hasta que no consigas ponerla UP, no podremos hacer mucho
<CanihoJR> echale un ojo a esto: http://www.esdebian.org/foro/40440/siocsifflags-error-desconocido-132-intel-prowireless-3945abg
<billo> y como ago eso
<CanihoJR> imagino que es un portatil
<billo> sip
<CanihoJR> tienes algun boton para activar o desactivar la wifi?
<CanihoJR> via boton?
<keco> hola!
<keco> tengo que automatizar una tarea para mañana
<billo> sip pero dejo de funcionar
<keco> lo pensaba hacer con cron o con at
<keco> mi problema con at es que no se como darle permisos de superusuario
<keco> siendo que la tarea que quiero ejecutar requiere de tales
<CanihoJR> keco, creo que si la tarea ya está en cron, deberia tener permisos de root.... y hacer lo que quieras
<CanihoJR> (creo)
<CanihoJR> billo, pues en teoria, segun esa pagina es cosa de ese  boton..... pone tambien que reinicies
<CanihoJR> keco, quizas esto te ayude: http://loscanihos.blogspot.com/2009/06/esquema-de-cron.html
<keco> CanihoJR, si, con cron si!
<keco> pero tengo la duda respecto a como funciona esto con el comando at
<CanihoJR> keco, pues deberia ir sin problemas, ya que tienes para especificar que usuario lo ejecuta
<CanihoJR> (el amarillo del esquema)
<zobugtel> hola
<keco> si, claro, pero es para cron, no para at
<toplop> hola!
<toplop> zobugtel:
<zobugtel> me hackiaron la web y estube mirando que fue por Inyeccion Sql
<zobugtel> como Ago para resolve
<zobugtel> Este inconveniente
<toplop> eso quiere decir que el codigo no estaba depurado
<CanihoJR> zobugtel, usas algun portal CMS??
<toplop> maso que hubieran podido hacer un drop
<keco> toplop, que tecnologia utilizas?
<zobugtel> un amigo mio me dijo que windows usa un programa llamado havij
<CanihoJR> 1º, carga alguna copia de seguridad que tengas, y luego actualiza el CMS a la ultima version y estate pendiente de los parches de correcciones que sacan y esas cosillas :)
<zobugtel> osea
<zobugtel> para ver si aun es vulnerable
<toplop> CanihoJR: nesecito una yuda con una tarjeta nvidia
<zobugtel> la web
<CanihoJR> toplop, tirala y compra otra
<zobugtel> como la puedo scanear para ver si aun esta
<CanihoJR> toplop, es broma, di xD
<zobugtel> vulnerable
<CanihoJR> zobugtel, desde linux con NESSUS
<zobugtel> ok
<toplop> CanihoJR: caba de comprar un portatil samsung QX411 y trae una tarjeta NVida Optimus
<toplop> y como tare doble tarjeta no instala los drives
<CanihoJR> toplop, y en la pagina de nvidia no hay drivers?
<CanihoJR> toplop, http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<toplop> CanihoJR:  sip... pero ala hora de instalarlos.. el server orgx no corre
<toplop> solo cono la tarjeta interna de intel
<CanihoJR> yo esque de xorg, poca cosa..... si con los suyos no van....
<CanihoJR> que usas 32 o 64?
<CanihoJR> que version de ubuntu?
<toplop> CanihoJR: y si buscas bien la referencia es una nVidia GT 525 w/ Optimus
<toplop> estoy en 64
<toplop> ubuntu 11.04
<CanihoJR> gurr. es una grafica muy nueva, encima en 64 bits.....
<CanihoJR> haber drivers haylo
<CanihoJR> en teoria este: http://es.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-280.13.run
<toplop> CanihoJR:  si ves.... is quieres lo paso a 32...
<CanihoJR> toplop, no, no, si es que yo de xorg... sé lo que podamos encontar entre los dos :P
<CanihoJR> toplop, intenta instalar ese que te pasé http://es.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-280.13.run
<toplop> ok
<toplop> CanihoJR: tengo que esperar que instale primero...
<CanihoJR> toplop, y seguramente tendras que reiniciar las X
<toplop> ok
<toplop> CanihoJR:  y bajo que comando lo hago?
<CanihoJR> reiniciar las x?
<toplop> CanihoJR: sip
<CanihoJR> cierra sesion y abre de nuevo, es mas comodo
<CanihoJR> xD
<toplop> haha ok
<toplop> CanihoJR:  y como inicio lo de nVidia optimus
<CanihoJR> ponlo en la carpeta personal
<CanihoJR> metete en consola
<CanihoJR> y
<CanihoJR> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86.......................run
<toplop> ok
<CanihoJR> si te dice que necesitas ser supeusuario
<CanihoJR> sudo ./nvidia.....
<CanihoJR> (si le das 2 veces al tabulador, te autocompleta el texto2
<toplop> ok
<zobugtel> HOLA
<zobugtel> ME RECOMENDARON
<zobugtel> NESSUS
 * CanihoJR rebuenas
<n3n3> hola
<n3n3> no consigo cambiar la imagen de gdm
<unknow> Tengo un problema: El siguiente comando: lspci | grep vga no me arroja ningún resultado.
<mimecar> unknow: prueba con sudo antes
<unknow> NAda.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<unknow> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿no sabes la marca de la tarjeta?
<unknow> No.
<barcelo> unknow: y lspci solo?
<unknow> barcelo, Gracias.
<barcelo> unknow pero lo que kieres es saber cual es tu targeta gráfica?
<unknow> barcelo, Si.
<barcelo> y ya la vistes?
<unknow> Creo que si. Ahora a buscaré los drivers.
<barcelo> bien... :)
<mimecar> que pone en la línea de la tarjeta gráfica?
<unknow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<mimecar> con | grep vga no salía?
<barcelo> seguramente debía ponerlo así, ...| grep VGA
<mimecar> grep me parece que no diferencia entre mayúsculas y minúsculas
<unknow> mimecar,  No, no me salía men.
<mimecar> al ponerlo en mayúsculas tampoco?
<unknow> mimecar,  No lo probé con las mayúsculas.
<barcelo> prueba...
<unknow> hey! El comando "update" me da ahora un error al repositorio
<unknow> No barcelo nada.
<barcelo> raru...
<unknow> :S
<unknow> Si.
<unknow> No se que sucede con eso.
<barcelo> lspci | grep VGA
<barcelo> deberia funcionar...
<unknow> barcelo, Si. Pero no me arroja resultados.
<mimecar> si te aparece VGA en la salida de lspci si
<mimecar> lo único es que no esté pasando la salida de lspci a grep
<unknow> Lo estoy intentado de nuevo.
<unknow> O.k! Ahora si.
<unknow> Eran las mayúsculas. No sabía que afectaba.
<mimecar> unknow: prueba a ponerlo en minúsculas
<barcelo> pues al menos eso parece que si lo distingue entre  MA y mi :)
<mimecar> lspci | grep -i VGA
<mimecar>  lspci | grep -i vga
<unknow> mimecar, Con el "-i" ??
<barcelo> lspci | grep -i vga <--- así si lo muestra tambien, pero sin el parámetro -i no lo hace
<mimecar> si
<barcelo> :)
<mimecar> -i busca vga y VGA
<mimecar> o vGa
<unknow> Con el parámetro si.
<mimecar> pensaba que grep buscaba sin distinción
<unknow> SI mimecar estabamos igual. Gracias!
<unknow> Tengo un problema con "update" ahora... http://paste.ubuntu.com/670308/
<mimecar> el repositorio de ppa está caído
<unknow> Es eso? O.o
<mimecar> ubuntu-x-swat parece que no existe
 * CanihoJR saluda
<unknow> mimecar, Y como actualizo eso?
<mimecar> unknow: esa ruta no existe en el respositorio
<mimecar> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/
<mimecar> esa si, la que tu usas no. Revisa la documentación que esta susando
<unknow> mimecar, Como la actualizo?
<mimecar> cambia la ruta del ppa que estas usando
<unknow> o.k!
<victor> chicos tengo un problema con nautilus :S
<victor> el caso es que no sé cómo pero desde el menú ver he quitado el menú principal y ahora no sé cómo volver a él :S
<mimecar> alt + a no lo muestra?
<victor> nop :S
<victor> es que se ha ido la barra de menú
<victor> y la barra de navecación
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<victor> 10.04
<victor> con e17
<victor> mimecar, https://www.dropbox.com/s/6q5q3li4ecthclt/nautilus.png
<victor> es nautilus elementary
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<mimecar> ¿que diferencias tiene esa versión con nautilus normal?
<victor> nada, estética
<victor> mimecar, has visto la imagen¿?
<mimecar> si
<victor> mimecar, ya lo solucioné
<victor> como no utilizo gnome no tenía el gconf-editor
<mimecar> ok
<victor> pero lo he instalado y no me afecta para nada en e17 así que lo he podido hacer ^^
<victor> gracias igualmente
<victor> por si alguna vez le pasa a alguien
<victor> http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/1748
<mimecar> no es normal que desaparezca solo
<victor> mimecar, por si alguien es tan patoso como yo y por error lo oculta ;)
<victor> también valía con un simple f8
<mimecar> xD
<victor> :P
<toplop> hola tengo un problema con una tarjeta nvidia
<toplop> .... que no corren los ni los drives de repocitorios... ni los drives de la pagina
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<toplop> ubuntu 11.04 y es un portatil samsung QX411 con una tarjeta nVidia GT 525M con Optimus
<RamonMiranda> buenas, estoy usando blender en ubuntu 10.10, tiene atajos que usan la combinacion Alt+ RMB, pero cuando la aplico dentro de blender me aparece un menu del tipo minimizar, maximizar, mover, en otras aplicaciones tampoco puedo usar el Alt. algo he debido tocar?
<toplop> mimecar ubuntu 11.04 y es un portatil samsung QX411 con una tarjeta nVidia GT 525M con Optimus
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si esa tarjeta está soportada?
<toplop> ehehehhe.... para ubuntu.. mmm
<toplop>  nop
<toplop> me mandas la web
<mimecar> tienes que tener seleccionado de antes la tarjeta de nvidia, no la "sencilla"
<toplop> o la url
<mimecar> con poner en google el nombre de tu tarjeta + ubuntu 11.04 te saldrá la información
<mimecar> tu equipo tiene arranque dual con windows?
<toplop> sip
<mimecar> ¿tienes seleccionada la tarjeta nvidia al salir de windows?
<mimecar> RamonMiranda: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<toplop> mimecar no tienedo como ais selecionada?
<mimecar> en windows se que se selecciona de forma automática
<mimecar> pero si en linux no funciona, el sistema tendrá la última tarjeta que seleccionastes en windows
<mimecar> esa puede ser una causa de que no te funcione
<toplop> mimecar: y cual es la solucion?
<mimecar> cuando salgas de windows asegúrate que está la tarjeta nvidia seleccionada
<Ramir00> cpu-z para ubuntu algo parecido, o como instalo cpu-g
<toplop> mimecar: esepera y entro a win7 y lo hago
<toplop> mimecar: y enonde la seleciono?
<mimecar> en el panel de control de nvidia
<toplop> mimecar: sip tenina auto-selecion
<toplop> mimecar: listo ahora estoy entrando a ubuntu
<toplop> mimecar: si ya la renonoce
<toplop> :)
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> si ahora te funciona, tendrás que dejar la tarjeta seleccionada en windows
<toplop> pero todavia no tengo efectos :S
<mimecar> ¿no te arranca unity?
<RamonMiranda> mimecar, h creado un usuario nuevo y el problema es el mismo
<toplop> mimecar: nop
<RamonMiranda> mimecar, i think maybe it could be the compiz?
<mimecar> toplop: glxinfo | grep direct
<mimecar> RamonMiranda: ¿has hecho alguna modificación en compiz?
<RamonMiranda> que hago yo hablando en Ingles aiss , mimecar como restauro el compiz a por defecto?
<mimecar> no se si tendrás alguna opción en los menús
<toplop> mimecar: me dice que no tengo instala do el "glxinfo"
<mimecar> o tendrás que renombrar su carpeta de configuración
<mimecar> está en mesa-utils
<toplop> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670380/
<mimecar> parece que no tienes puesta la aceleración
<toplop> mimecar: pero acabe de instalar el driver por consola
<toplop> :S
<mimecar> ¿como lo has instalado?
<toplop> mime por una tty1... pagabe el gdm y le corri el driver
<toplop> y volvi a encender el gdm
<toplop> mimecar:
<toplop> *apage
<Ramir00> cpu-z para ubuntu algo parecido, o como instalo cpu-g
<toplop> Ramir00: el sysinfo te hace lo mismo
<toplop> mimecar: no entiendo por que no inicia la tarjeta
<Ramir00> anda mal y tira poca data, cuando toco system desaparece
<Ramir00> y el xsensor es otra bazofia
<RamonMiranda> buenas ya di con lo de las ventanas, no es compiz, ni nada que ver con los usuarios esta en sistema/preferencias /ventana  hay un apartado para cambiar la funcion de Alt. mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<RamonMiranda> parece una tonteria pero destruye mucho del flujo de trabajo de Blender mimecar
<mimecar> ubuntu lleva la última versión de blender RamonMiranda?
<RamonMiranda> mimecar, no por defecto
<mimecar> ok, la última mejora bastante el interfaz de usuario
<RamonMiranda> estoy aprendiendo ahora asi que tp te se decir mimecar
<andres__> hola que tal muchachos tengo una tarjeta de red atheros ar5001 cuando pongo mi tarjeta de red activa me aparece que no esta lista
<omikron4> andres y en los modulos no la tienes?
<andres__> una es la de mi portatil un cq50 y la otra es una usb realtec
<andres__> iwconfig
<andres__> me las muestra perodice que estan off
<CanihoJR> andres__ y con ifconfig tarjetared up?
<andres__> ifconfig wlan0 up
<andres__> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<omikron4> pero andres__esos mensajes te salen solo porquerer activarlo o por querer inyectar trafico? :)
<andres__> por solo activaro
<andres__> ifconfig wlan1 up
<omikron4> pos lo mas posible es que tengas algun incompatibble.. para activarlo solo hay que ir al icono de la parte superior derecha y activar red inalambrica
<toplop> andres__:  hace cuando tienes el portatil?
<toplop> andres__: antes funcionaba la wiffi?
<duende> hola, alguien sabe de geany??
<Guest64095> hola, toque el menu principal de gnome donde tengo aplicaciones lugares sistema y desaparecio el icono de sonido y no encuentro como ponerlo?
<cousteau> duende, sí
<xangua> !panels | Guest64095
<kubot> Guest64095: Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<duende> cousteau gracias, lo que pasa es que quiero usar el plugin de gdb para depurar
<Guest64095> listo bonito, solo me quito docky
<Guest64095> pero lo abrire y listo
<Guest64095> muchisimas gracias XANGUA
<Guest64095> :D
<duende> pero no me sirve me sale  un error y ya le puse "-g" en el comando de construccion
<cousteau> duende, no conozco ese complemento... ¿cuál es el error?
<cousteau> ah, como que no lo tengo instalado, claro :3
<duende> jejeje cousteau debo colocarle la opcion "-g" en el comando de construcción, pero al hacer esto y querer compilar me salen muuuchos errores
<duende> la linea para construir es: g++ -Wall -o -g "%e" "%f"
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-20
<cousteau> te salen errores al compilar o al hacer gdb?
<Ramir00> uboto dame la pagina en español para instalar lm-sensor
<xangua> eso es para la temperatura de los discos¿
<Ramir00> siiii
<cousteau> sí, perfecto, pedirle ayuda al bot
<cousteau> !sensors
<kubot> ¿Quieres monitorear la Tª de tu CPU rpms etc? Configura sensors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<cousteau> o http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware
<duende> cousteau lo que pasaba es que no me contraba el archivo ejecutable, yo le indicaba la ruta de ejecutable pero la direccion tiene carpetas con noombre que tienen espacios y es por eso que no agarraba, ya lo arreglé, pero jajaja no sé como depurar estoy probando
<Ramir00> quien usa audacious, y sabe como recuperar la barra de herramientas, sin volverr a instalar
<duende> yooo ramir00
<duende> pere miro
<dylan66> audacious gtk o comun?
<duende> yo tengo la version 2.4.4
<dylan66> tiene un puntito a la izquierda donde abre el menu
<Ramir00> 2.4.0
<duende> vee... a que barra se refiere cuando dice  barra de herramientas?
<Ramir00> para elegir ecualizador
<Ramir00> solo quedo ....los botones de play , stop
<Ramir00> y la carpeta para cargar
<Ramir00> se borro la otra barra, la que tiene el ecualizador y otras cosas
<duende> ahh el que ud tiene es el que se parece a winamp
<duende> verdad?
<brian99> quien me puede explicar que son los PPA?
<Ramir00> no... ya fue reinstalo, voy a tardar menos
<duende> oook
<CanihoJR> brian99, repositorios de Ubuntu
<brian99> entro a una pagina launchpad y busco PPAS y salen varios
<brian99> por ejemplo pongo AMSN y me salen varios
<brian99> AMSN dAyli
<brian99> AMSN stable
<brian99> y algunos con nombre
<brian99> como se cual es mejor?
<brian99> o cual debo utilizar
<dylan66> para que quieres ppa de amsn si ya esta en repositorios
<brian99> en mi centro de software tengo la version 1
<brian99> y en el PPA aparece la ultima version -.-
<CanihoJR> brian99, segun que busques...... si lo que quieres es para usarlo en uso domestico, deberias usar la STABLE que es la que fallará menos
<brian99> ok
<brian99> y daily que es?
<CanihoJR> brian99, si lo que quieres es tener la ultima ultima ultima version
<CanihoJR> con ultimas novedades
<CanihoJR> y ultimos fallos
<Ramir00> reinstale y la barra sigue sin aparecer
<CanihoJR> tendrias que usar la dialy
<CanihoJR> que tendra todos los cambios al dia
<brian99> ok vale, muchas gracias
<brian99> estoy aprendiendo a instalar cosas xD
<CanihoJR> Ramir00, con --purge y borraste del home todo rastro?
<brian99> y ayer probando logre instalar desde PPA xD pero no sabia si estaba bien lo que hice
<CanihoJR> brian99, para eso estamos ;)
<Ramir00> no
<Ramir00> bueno primero lo desinstalo
<CanihoJR> Ramir00, con --purge
<CanihoJR> o marcar para eliminar completamente desde synaptic
<Ramir00> como es eso
<CanihoJR> Ramir00, desde donde lo desinstalas?
<Ramir00> ya esta, desde synaptic estoy
<CanihoJR> boton derecho, eliminar para borrar completamente
<CanihoJR> o algo asi pone
<Ramir00> clarin, listo el pollo
<Ramir00> me esta cargando
<Ramir00> sigue igual
<Ramir00> lo desinstale completamente
<CanihoJR> has borrado del home los archivos ocultos?
<CanihoJR> desinstala completamente
<CanihoJR> borra archivos ocultos
<CanihoJR> y luego
<CanihoJR> ya puedes instalar
<CanihoJR> no seas impaciente
<Ramir00> ok
<CanihoJR> desde nautilus en tu carpeta de usuario
<CanihoJR> control+h
<CanihoJR> podras verlos
<CanihoJR> busca .audacius
<CanihoJR> o .config y dentro audacius
<duende> toca es desinstalarlo pues y borrar la carpeta .audacious
<duende> lo instala de nuevo y listo ...
<Ramir00> estaba en .config ya la borre, estaban las playlist
<CanihoJR> imagino que podrias aver copiado algunas cosas de ahi
<CanihoJR> de ahora en adelante, te recomiendo, que cada cosa que modifiques, borres o cambies, realices una copia en algun lugar
<Ramir00> como las playlist,,,,:)
<Ramir00> ya quedo, graciela
<CanihoJR> ;O
<Ramir00> sudo ls /dev/i2c*
<Ramir00> ls: no se puede acceder a /dev/i2c*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<m4v> no necesitas sudo para hacer un ls en /dev
<CanihoJR> ¿?
<Ramir00> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Mon
<Ramir00> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware
<Ramir00> Una vez instalado vamos a comprobar si tenemos creados los archivos de dispositivos i2c necesarios para lm-sensors, para comprobarlo hacemos lo siguiente:
<CanihoJR> Ramir00, es portatil o torre?
<Ramir00> torre, desktop, escritorio
<CanihoJR> bueno, lo mismo para ambos
<CanihoJR> lm-sensors no es compatible con tooooodas las placas
<Gus81> hola, instale el Java pero no tengo sonido en las aplicaciones, o sea puedo jugar a juegos en Java pero no puedo escuchar el sonido. Todos los demas sonidos de la PC los escucho normalmente
<Gus81> alguien me podria ayudar?
<darkxcyfer> Ola
<darkxcyfer> Alguien Me puede ayudar
<BsdNeo> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<darkxcyfer> al intentar instalar un Programa me aparece esto Failed to fetch http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Size mismatch
<darkxcyfer> Failed to fetch http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb Size mismatch
<darkxcyfer> Failed to fetch http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_i386.deb Size mismatch
<xangua> si fallan los mirror de tu país prueba con el servidor principal
<xangua> centro de software-editar-origenes
<darkxcyfer> ok canbio Origenes de chile a servidor Principal
<xangua> sip, recarga y prueba de nuevo ;)
<mrfox> hola dabor
<mrfox> gracias por mi cosa del grub el otro dia  solucionado sin problemas
<dabor> mrfox, hola
<dabor> para todo siempre hay alguna solución
<mrfox> ahora tengo un problema  no puedo actualizar  me sale algo de error por el cairo dock  pero no lo puedo eliminar
<mrfox> dice algo asi: Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<mrfox> Por favor, informe de ésto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<mrfox> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.cairo-dock.org_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_cairo-dock_binary-i386_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<xangua> palabra clav jaunty
<xangua> clave*
<m4v> mrfox: que versión de ubuntu estas?
<mrfox> 10.10
<xangua> cairo dock ya está en los repositorios
<m4v> tenés repositorios de Jaunty en Maverick?
<xangua> no tienes porque andar añadiendo repositorios dudosos y menos si no son para tu distro :S
<mrfox> ?
<m4v> mrfox: tienes 10.10 pero el error habla de un repositorio de 9.04
<mrfox> que hago??
<m4v> mrfox: agregaste repositorios de jaunty en tu sources?
<mrfox> yo creo por algo estan ahi
<m4v> si estas en 10.10 no deberías tener repositorios de 9.04, ya no es una distro soportada, llegó al fin de vida.
<spjulius> que edite los source.list y los saque y fin del problema.
<m4v> aparte de que mezclar repositorios de distintos releases nunca se recomienda
<spjulius> y cairo-dock esta para 10.10 no hay necesidad de usar repos anteriores.
<mrfox> como lo elimino??
<m4v> como los agregaste?
<mrfox> ok
<m4v> mrfox: los agregaste o no? capaz que no tenés nada en el sources.list y nos estamos haciendo drama por otra cosa
<mrfox> revisando
<m4v> lo otro que se me ocurre es borrar el archivo ese
<m4v> "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.cairo-dock.org_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_cairo-dock_binary-i386_Packages" y actualizar a ver si se arregla
<mrfox> esta en el repositorio    lo elimino de sources??
<xangua> centro de software-editar-origenes
<mrfox> espera 1
<mrfox> parece ke ya esta listo
<mrfox> lo elimine del sources  y se elimino el mensaje de error
<mrfox> ahora actualizando desde terminal,  parece ke todo bien
<mrfox> listo solucionado  impecable,  gracias
<theboss01> buenas!
<theboss01> alguien?
<Ramir00> porque los videos de youtube no se guardan mas en temp????
<xangua> porque adobe ya no quiere que se guarden ahi
<dabor> Ramir00, porque adobe cambió el destino
<dabor> Ramir00, estan en cache, vaya a saber en que carpeta
<Ramir00> adonde esta ahora, porpque en la cache video de mas de 25mb los corta
<Ramir00> .mozilla encontre, pero si es mas de 25mb se queda, aunque pese mas
<Ramir00> carga solo hasta 25mb, no se si los debe ir diviendo
<dabor> Ramir00, podrias usar los addons antvideo o video downloader a partir de ahora
<dabor> te ahorras tiempo
<Ramir00> mi maquina es lentaa
<Ramir00> para java
<dabor> Ramir00, no son java
<Ramir00> y  todo lo que probe que no es java, jamas funciono
<dabor> Ramir00, bueno a mi me funcionan perfectamente, los vas a encontrar en addons de firefox
<Ramir00> estan en centro de descarrga? pasame elll nombre
<Ramir00> para youtube es
<dabor> Ramir00, no estan en el centro de descarga, conoces los addons de firefox?
<Ramir00> no, por eso pregunto
<Ramir00> si se no pregunto...:)
<Ramir00> filosofia de vida
<dabor> Ramir00, https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/search/?q=videos&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> estoy super contento, ya con oneiric y usando ubuntu clasic se ajusta perfecto a mis necesideades, al fin logre comprender como funciona la barra, solo era de usar ALT+RMB para entrar a las propiedades de la barra o los iconos, por si le interesa a alguin :)
<Ramir00> no sabes si todos estoy programas primero te llevan a una pagina y de ahi descarga? porque baje uno y funciona asi, y encima no me lo deja bajarr por violar derechos de autor
<Ramir00> el programa no aclara que hace eso
<darkxcyfer> oigan al tratar de instalar simple compiz me sale esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/670559/
<Ramir00> dabor gracias, encontre uno piola
<Ramir00> kubot addons
<Ramir00> !kubot addons
<kubot> Ramir00: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Ramir00> !kubot gnome
<root> bunas noches
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Hola costales
<costales> hola Thedemon007 :)
<Thedemon007> Costales haber si adivino estas en españa/Gijón ?
<costales> sí ;) ¿Por?
<Thedemon007> XD mm queria saber si es verda mm mira cuando te conectaste aparecio esto
<Thedemon007> costales (~costales@89.128.14.195) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<costales> mi IP
<costales> :P
<costales> es información que no me veo yo a mi mismo xD
<Thedemon007> hay sale tu ip ps queria saber si es tu ip de verda XD busq la info de la ip y se donde esta esa ip XD
 * CanihoJR saluda
<Bartleby36> olaaa
<fzeta> saludos!!
<ayudameporfa> Hola
<ayudameporfa> Ayuda por favor!!!
<ayudameporfa> ¿alguién por acá?
<ayudameporfa> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ayudameporfa> !help instalar ubuntu desde ubuntu
<ayudameporfa> !pregunta instalar ubuntu desde ubuntu
<kubot> ayudameporfa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<debsan> ayudameporfa, explicate, en esta sala hay seres humanos que podrán entenderte.
<ayudameporfa> debsan
<ayudameporfa> tengo un problema!
<ayudameporfa> tenía windows
<ayudameporfa> Me bajé el Instalador de Ubuntu para instalarlo desde un CD
<debsan> ya sé, cual es ese problema.
<ayudameporfa> Puse el CD todo... Pero cuando intenta instalarlo me tira un error de archivo y me dice que el DISCO esta mal copiado.
<ayudameporfa> Ahora estoy en Ubuntu
<ayudameporfa> Pero no está instalado...
<ayudameporfa> No hay algún comando para poder instalarlo desde terminal ?
<debsan> bueno probablemente puedan ser 2 cosas. O se copió mal el CD o al bajarlo se bajó mal. Verificaste que el CD se haya bajado correctamente ?
<ayudameporfa> Baje la ISo
<ayudameporfa> desde Ubuntu...
<ayudameporfa> 685 MB creo que pesaba
<debsan> chequeaste el md5 ?
<ayudameporfa> No se mucho no entiendo de esto, ayer me lo había instalado, tenía todo el sistema operativo con actualizaciones, etc etc, había descargado virtual box, había instalado el Windows XP virtualizado hoy me desperté y reinicie la máquina y me pedía un DISCO inicio...
<ayudameporfa> O sea la md5 no la chequeé no tengo ni idea sobre lo que me estás hablando.
<debsan> ayudameporfa, ok. Tranquilo. Nunca pasaste por el proceso de instalación y particionado del disco, entonces ?
<ayudameporfa> yo puedo desde ubuntu ahora, descargar algún archivo de instalación
<ayudameporfa> Eso ayer!
<ayudameporfa> Hoy... tuve q instalar windows devuelta porque no tenia nada para instalar ubuntu desde inicio...
<ayudameporfa> Y descargar devuelta la ISO
<ayudameporfa> quemarla en UN CD porque ayer lo había instalado desde una disco virtual en Windows...
<ayudameporfa> Hoy llegué hasta eliminar la partición de Windows y crearla ext4
<ayudameporfa> De hecho se instaló por la mitad, al llegar a la mitad me tiró el error que te comentaba me decía que el disco estaba fallado o algo así...
<ayudameporfa> Y ahora en Escritorio me aparece un icono para Instalar Ubuntu pero llega al mismo error siempre.
<ayudameporfa> ¿Podría yo desde Ubuntu, desgargar algún tipo de archivo e Instalarlo?
<ayudameporfa> Disculpá la ignorancia si dije cualquier cosa :P
<ayudameporfa> Entré a acá porque googleando no encontré este tipo de problema que tengo yo, o sea lo que busco es descargar algún paquete para Instalar Ubuntu desde Ubuntu Live
<krux> ayudameporfa, es el mismo iso ?.. que haz estado usando ?.. oh lo bajaste de nuevo eh intentastes instalar ?
<ayudameporfa> Bajé nuevamente el ISO
<ayudameporfa> y lo quemé a un CD con el programa
<ayudameporfa> QUe me dió la página de Ubuntu
<ayudameporfa> Era algo así como "InfraRecorder"
<xangua> pss si el disco falla.....
<ayudameporfa> No hice nada del otro mundo seguí los pasos correctamente, pero mientras descargaba el archivo me fui a comer algo y cuando volví ya lo había descargado y pesaba 685 MB...
<ayudameporfa> Yo lo otra vez instalé Ubuntu en mi netbook y no tuve problemas desde un pendrive pero ahorita no tengo pendrive.. Tengo un disco con un carry conectado mediante un USB donde tengo también el Ubuntu boot, pero no bootea desde bios...
<dylan66> es un live cd el que bajaste?
<ayudameporfa> Me baje la ISO y la quemé en un CD
<ayudameporfa> Me tira un error cuando intento Instalarlo.
<ayudameporfa> Ya windows no lo tengo más.
<mimecar> puede ser que la ISO esté mal
<ayudameporfa> Okey
<dylan66> por que si fuera un licve cd te da la opcion e probar sin instalr
<ayudameporfa> Digamos que está mal la ISO
<ayudameporfa> Si.
<debsan> ayudameporfa, yo lo que no entiendo es si instalaste realmente el sistema o si estuviste siempre en ubuntu usando la opcion de liveCD
<ayudameporfa> Da la opción para PROBAR
<ayudameporfa> Mirá
<ayudameporfa> Lo Intenté Instalar.
<ayudameporfa> Pero me tira error
<ayudameporfa> cuando llega a la mitad
<ayudameporfa> Ahora mismo estoy desde try it
<ayudameporfa> porque...
<ayudameporfa> Puedo hacer todo lo de Ubuntu y tengo ...
<ayudameporfa> La posibilidad de cliquear para iNstalarlo
<krux> haz chequeado el disco que no tenga sectores malos ?
<ayudameporfa> pero me tira error en la mitad
<ayudameporfa> y como chequeo eso?
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ayudameporfa> Vos decis el Disco Rigido?
<ayudameporfa> Men
<debsan> ahh, pero cuando habías instalado virtualbox y bla bla, estabas en la opción liveCD por eso cuando reiniciaste te pedía el disco, el CD
<ayudameporfa> La iso no la tengo màs
<mimecar> lo aplicas en el CD
<mimecar> ayudameporfa: tienes que comprobar que la ISO es correcta
<ayudameporfa> debsan (te expliqué que lo del virtualbox fue ayer y lo había instalado en otra partición pero estuve tocando todo con gparted y me habré mandado jodida cagada hoy no iniciaba nada)
<ayudameporfa> mimecar
<ayudameporfa> mimecar (LA ISO NO LA TENGO MAS)
<debsan> ayudameporfa, ahhhhh
<mimecar> pues comprueba el CD
<ayudameporfa> me estoy volviendo loco
<ayudameporfa> jajaja
<ayudameporfa> mimecar
<ayudameporfa> me explicás como?
<ayudameporfa> O sea
<mimecar> tienes los pasos en el enlace que he puesto antes
<ayudameporfa> No entiendo porque me decis que compruebe el DISCO
<ayudameporfa> Si es obvio que el disco está mal copiado
<mimecar> porque te da errores al instalar
<ayudameporfa> Por eso me tira el error.
<ayudameporfa> Yo lo que quiero SABER
<ayudameporfa> ES SI DESDE ACA
<ayudameporfa> Puedo descargar algo
<ayudameporfa> para Instalarlo
<mimecar> no
<ayudameporfa> SIN UN CD
<xangua> .........
<debsan> ???
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<xangua> !enter | ayudameporfa
<kubot> ayudameporfa: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> si no tienes un usb / cd, no podrás instalarlo
<ayudameporfa> ¿lo único que me queda es volver a descargar la .iso? Y Volver a quemarla en un CD, pero el problema mio ahora es el siguiente, yo estoy dentro de Ubuntu no dentro de Windows, como quemo la .iso en otro  CD sin tener Windows.
<mimecar> puedes usar brasero
<ayudameporfa> !ayuda brasero
<kubot> ayudameporfa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> pero teniendo el disco con errores, es posible que no funcione
<ayudameporfa> ¿de que disco me estás hablando, CD?
<mimecar> si
<ayudameporfa> busco 1 virgen.
<ayudameporfa> mime... tenés idea como bootear desde bios un disco externo X USB ?
<mimecar> puedes usar unetbootin o la herramienta de crear live cd que viene en ubuntu
<mimecar> si el ordenador tiene menos de 6 años, podrás iniciar desde usb
<ayudameporfa> si
<ayudameporfa> pero... como selecciono?
<ayudameporfa> porque no me bootea
<mimecar> normalmente es F8 / F12 dependiendo de la bios
<SrTW> Hola. ¿Alguien puede decirme cómo hacer que las terminales carguen un .bashrc en el directorio /opt/miscosas en vez de en /gome/$USER  ?? por favor
<mimecar> SrTW: crea un enlace simbólico
<SrTW> mimecar: es que quiero moverlo, para que no se sepa dónde está mi .bashrc, de verdad que se no puede?
<mimecar> ¿que quieres conseguir ocultando ese archivo?
<SrTW> eso no importa mucho... sólo quiero tenerlo cambiado de sitio.. \=
<SrTW> o al menos se puede cambiar '.bashrc' por 'otronombre' ?
<mimecar> o creas un enlace simbólico
<mimecar> o modificas el código fuente del terminal y lo compilas
<SrTW> lol
<SrTW> ok, thanks
<jose> Hola a todos. Algún programa en Ubuntu que permita quitar las contraseñas de archivos comprimidos .rar????
<gnome-terminal> Holas
<gnome-terminal> Tengo problema con Empathy no puedo conectarme con mis amigos?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<aguitel> ja
<navarubio> muy buenas tardes
<navarubio> mi saludo desde Maracaibo Venezuela
<navarubio> alguien de Mexico para que me heche una mano
<mimecar> si la duda es de Ubuntu, pregunta al canal
<m4v> !pregunta navarubio
<kubot> navarubio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<navarubio> bueno la primera duda es de ubuntu
<nunoelectric> hola q tal todos, una pregunta rapida, instale ubuntu server en una maquina virtual (virtualbox), la quiero usar para aprender sobre servers. Pregunta: ¿Que cosas me recomiendan hacer con un server
<nunoelectric> ?
<navarubio> es como puedo configurar el servidor de postgres en ubuntu
<mimecar> nunoelectric: montar un servidor web, ftp...
<nunoelectric> ¿Una pagina web?
<navarubio> instale el pgadmin pero cuando arranca me indica que debo agregar el servidor
<mimecar> nunoelectric: es uno de los usos de los servidores
<navarubio> no
<mimecar> navarubio: ¿ya has instalado postgres?
<navarubio> manejador de base de datos
<navarubio> si por symapte
<nunoelectric> por eso, es lo que quiero aprender precisamente, que usos le puedo dar a un servidor
<mimecar> nunoelectric: ya te he puesto dos posibles usos
<usuario1> muchachos ustedes me podrian decir porque firefox no me conserva mi password de hotmail
<navarubio> claro que si
<mimecar> navarubio: ¿has iniciado el servicio de postgres?
<nunoelectric> si, ya he visto, gracias por tus sugerencias
<navarubio> no
<usuario1> que tengo que hacer para que firefox me conserve la contraseña de hotmail
<navarubio> me aparece el menu desactivado solo el enchufe para conectar servidor
<m4v> mimecar: se inicia solo
<usuario1> esta configurado para ello pero, no la conserva
<mimecar> m4v: ¿después de instalarlo lo hace solo?
<m4v> mimecar: si
<mimecar> ok
<usuario1> esta tildada la opcion de conservar contraseña pero en hotmail no la conserva
<m4v> navarubio: instalaste el paquete postgresql?
<mimecar> usuario1: ¿cómo lo has activado?
<usuario1> como viene el firfox asi lo dejé, guarda todas las cotraseñas menos la de hotmail
<navarubio> dejame ver instalando todo el paquete
<usuario1> osea en edit preferencias privacidad recordar contraseña
<mimecar> usuario1: comprueba que no has añadido la página como una excepción
<usuario1> ok
<usuario1> no mimecar no hay ninguna excepcion
<mimecar> no se me ocurre que falla
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox usas?
<usuario1> version 6
<usuario1> en ubuntu 11.04
<usuario1> y no me conserva el password de hotmail, unicamente
<Satanux> hola a todos, tengo un problema, instalé ubuntu 11.04 y todo bien, hasta que reinicié el equipo para sacar el LiveCD y ahora la pantalla flashea y o muestra nada mas que el fondo y el cursor del mouse
<usuario1> ruta; editar- preferencias-seguridad-recordar contraseña para los sitios
<usuario1> esa es la configuracion que tengo
<mimecar> usuario1: en la web de hotmail, el campo del password es de tipo "password" ?
<m4v> Satanux: reiniciaste sin el livecd?
<mimecar> sale la contraseña oculta?
<usuario1> no, no sale nada
<Satanux> si, de hecho saque e inicié con mi usuario...
<Satanux> el pc es un tanto antiguo
<m4v> Satanux: probá en usar el escritorio clásico
<m4v> !clasico
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<Satanux> no me deja cambiar a ubuntu clasico
<mimecar> Satanux: ¿no sale la pantalla de login?
<navarubio> ya instasle el kde
<Satanux> autologin
<navarubio> se ve rechulo
<navarubio> jajjajajaja
<m4v> Satanux: reinstala sin autologin
<usuario1> si sale la pantalla de login pero nunca me ayuda con la contraseña
<m4v> Satanux: no pará
<usuario1> aunque en la configuracion de firefox tilde la opcion de conservar contraseña de los sitios
<m4v> Satanux: probá con las teclas alt+print+k a ver si ves la pantalla de login
<usuario1> pero  en hotmail no la conserva
<mimecar> usuario1: en la web de hotmail aparece el password oculto cuando lo pones?
<usuario1> por ejemplo en gmail no tengo problema
<usuario1> no, no aparece
<usuario1> mimecar: no aparece
<mimecar> cuando tu lo pones se ve lo que escribes o aparecen símbolos?
<Satanux> apareció el login, cambié a ubuntu classic
<usuario1> no
<Satanux> excelente!!!!
<Satanux> sos grosso, sabelo!
<usuario1> solo me aparece la opcion de mi nombre de usuario
<m4v> Satanux: denada
<usuario1> pero el password no aparece nada de nada
<mimecar> usuario1: cuando TU escribes el password, sale el texto o salen símbolos
<Satanux> no tengo compatibilidad con unity, puede ser por mi tarjeta de video...?
<m4v> usuario1: funciona con otros sitios? la verdad es que no uso hotmail
<usuario1> sale los circulitos
<mimecar> ok
<m4v> Satanux: lo más probable
<Satanux> me aparecen unos drivers de nvidia experimentales... los pruebo?
<m4v> Satanux: puedes probar, que placa es?
<Satanux> msi
<Satanux> es un athlon xp
<Satanux> es antiguo
<Satanux> solo lo uso para probar
<m4v> la placa de vídeo
<Satanux> nvidia geforce 5200
<m4v> prueba instalando los drivers de nvidia, seguramente después de eso unity funciona
<Satanux> probaré ahora...
<Satanux> gracias vecino!
<Satanux> los drivers están instalados
<Satanux> pero dice "This drivers is activated but not currently in use
<m4v> Satanux: tenés que reiniciar el servidor x, salí de tu sesión y fijate en la pantalla de loguin que debe existir alguna opción para reiniciar el x server
<m4v> Satanux: eh, estoy viendo que no hay una opción para reiniciar el servidor X, que malo que es el login de gnome
<m4v> Satanux: prueba con alt+print+k a ver si sirve para reiniciar el servidor
<Satanux> ok
<m4v> Satanux: sinó, reinicia la pc. ahí seguro que usa el driver de nvidia, después de eso puedes probar en usar el tipo de sesión Ubuntu (que es el que usa Unity)
<jose> Hola a todos. Algún programa en Ubuntu que permita quitar las contraseñas de archivos comprimidos .rar??
<m4v> jose: no.
<billo> buenas aguien me puede decir como activar el touchpad para activar las redes inalambricas
<billo> ayuda
<billo> holaaa
<billo>  aguien me puede decir como activar el touchpad para activar las redes inalambricas
<mimecar> billo: eso no se activa con los botones de función?
<m4v> billo: activar el touchpad para activar el wifi? no entiendo.
<billo> es k las redes inalambricas no las puedo ver
<billo> desde hase unos dias
<m4v> que tiene que ver el touchpad con el wifi
<billo> ademas tiene un boton para encenderlas
<mimecar> ¿en el propio touchpad?
<billo> como puedo hacer para verlas
<mimecar> si te funcionaba antes, ¿has instalado algo en el sistema?
<billo> es k no me esta funcionando
<billo> nop
<m4v> nose, no tengo idea que notebook estás usando
<m4v> danos información
<billo> es una hp pavilion dv5000
<mimecar> desde que empezó el fallo, ¿no habías instalado ni actualizado nada?
<mimecar> normalmente un problema de esos aparece por modificar algo del sistema
<billo> bueno ayer actuase de la 10.4  a 11.4
<billo> y no se arreglo nada
<billo> pense que se arreglaria
<m4v> billo: prueba en instalar el driver de broadcom
<billo> com lo instalo
<m4v> en sistema -> administracion -> controladores adicionales
<m4v> probablemente necesites internet para hacerlo, tendrás que conectar la notebook a internet con un cable
<billo> si estoy conectado por cable
<billo> y no hay nincuncontrolador desintalado
<m4v> no entendí eso último..
<billo> me dice que este controlador esta activado y se esta usando actual mente
<m4v> el boton de wifi está con la luz prendida?
<billo> estoy conectado a internet en la hp por el cable de red
<billo> nop
<m4v> lo presionaste?
<billo> yo pulso el boton y no hace nada
<m4v> mmh
<billo> si le ago con sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<billo> Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<m4v> ejecuta "lshw -C network"
<m4v> !paste | y pasalo con un pastebin
<kubot> y pasalo con un pastebin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671128/
<billo> kubot
 * CanihoJR saludos!
<m4v> billo: *-network DISABLED
<billo> sip
<billo> ya lo vi
<m4v> billo: la placa wifi está desactivada, pero no se como hacer para activarla
<billo> joder entonces estoy jodido
<m4v> billo: fijate si está activada en el bios, o ver si hay algún botón para activar el wifi
<billo> si tiene un boton pero le doy al boton y no hace nada
<m4v> billo: fijate si el paquete "b43-fwcutter" está instalado
<billo> donde lo busco
<m4v> sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<billo> m4v http://paste.ubuntu.com/671139/
<m4v> parece que está instalado
<m4v> antes de instalar el driver de broadcom no funcionaba tampoco?
<billo> sip el funcionaba
<billo> m4v
<billo> mira lo k me dice cuando le ago   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<billo> me dice k la opracon no es posible
<m4v> billo: porque está desactivado el wifi con un hardswitch
<mimecar> billo: tu ordenador tiene un botón físico para activar el wifi?
<m4v> hasta que no se prenda la luz del botón ese no va a andar
<m4v> mimecar: si, pero aparentemente no hace nada
<mimecar> billo: tu ordenador tiene windows?
<billo> tiene un boton y no tiene windows
<billo> minecar
<mimecar> activa el botón
<billo> ya lee dado y no enciende la luz osea no hace nada
<mimecar> primero tenerlo activado
<mimecar> después
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mimecar> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<m4v> mimecar: no lo puede activar
<mimecar> parece que tiene el wifi desactivado por harfware
<m4v> creo que ví alguna vez que el wifi lo podés activar desde windows pero desde linux no
<mimecar> m4v: pero lo ha tenido que desactivar de alguna forma
<mimecar> si antes funcionaba
<billo> antes funcionaba pero dejo de funcionar solo ademas yo no tengo windows
<m4v> billo: prueba en desinstalar el driver de broadcom
<mimecar> billo: no instalastes nada cuando dejó de funcionar?
<billo> no
<billo> voy a desintalar el drivers
<billo> minecar con lo k me dijiste me puso esto
<billo> Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<mimecar> billo: ¿tienes el live cd a mano?
<billo> de la 10.4 si
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y mira si lo detecta
<billo> ok
<m4v> mimecar: espera a que desinstale el driver primero
<mimecar> ok
<billo> ok
<m4v> billo: probá sacando el driver antes
<billo> o desintalando
<billo> minecar no funciona con el live cd
<billo> y desintale el driver y no puedo ver las redes
<mimecar> me da la impresión que es cosa del interruptor del wifi
<billo> creo k tienes razon
<billo> pero por consola no puedo hacer algo
<m4v> creo que me pasó con una netbook Dell, el interruptor funcionaba solo con windows
<mimecar> si el interruptor es hardware no
<m4v> tenías que bootear en windows, activar el wifi, después iniciar en ubuntu y tenías wifi
<billo> y como sabemos eso
<m4v> no tengo idea, la notebook no vino con un cd para instalar todo como vino de fábrica? con el windows?
<billo> joder yo no uso windows
<m4v> le podés instalar ubuntu con dual bot
<m4v> boot*
<billo> es k tengo mucha info y k sas tenga que borrar
<billo> pero na no tengo de otra tendre k comprarme otra pc
<mimecar> billo aunque te quedes con ubuntu, es aconsejable tener un backup en un disco externo
<m4v> fijate si se desinstaló bien el b43-fwcutter
<mimecar> comprar otro pc por no poder activar el wifi?
<billo> es k muy esencial el wifi para mi
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> compra una tarjeta wifi
<mimecar> 20 - 30 €
<billo> tienes razon
<m4v> billo: fijate en instalar "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<m4v> creo que ese es el driver libre
<mimecar> billo tu ordenador venía con windows?
<billo> si
<mimecar> lastima que no tengas arranque dual
<m4v> billo: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source"
<billo> se esta instalando lo k me digiste
<billo> m4v
<billo> ya se instalo
<billo> m4v que ago ahora
<billo> voy a reiniciar
<rbndj8> ya se puede actualizar a ubuntu 11.4
<rbndj8> desde las .4
<mimecar> que .4 ?
<rbndj8> 10.4
<cousteau> no
 * CanihoJR buenass
<cousteau> tienes que pasar por 10.10
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> quiero saber si esta estable
<mimecar> la 11.04 es estable
<cousteau> sólo se puede de una a la siguiente, o de LTS a LTS (cuando salga la 12.04 LTS se podrá actualizar desde la 10.04 LTS, aunque esas actualizaciones me parece que no dan muy buen resultado)
<rbndj8> ok
<cousteau> la 11.04 salió (como estable) en abril (04) de este año (11)
<rbndj8> ok grax
<rbndj8> ya la voy a empezar a actualizar
<mimecar> rbndj8: ¿tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> por
<mimecar> la probabilidad de perder los datos aumenta si no tienes backup
<mimecar> CanihoJR grsync
<CanihoJR> mimecar, imagino que es la respuesta de offtopic?
<CanihoJR> xD
<mimecar> si
<cousteau> no, te está diciendo, muy enojado, que "sync"
<CanihoJR> mimecar, voy a ver de que vá ese ^^
<k-milogars> buenas cuales son los niveles de un s.o en red
<m4v> no entiendo
<IDROJ07> holaa! necesito que alguien me ayude! :)
<k-milogars> cuente
<IDROJ07>  Al iniciar xubuntu la mayoria de las ocasiones no se inicia el interfaz grafica y otras veces si a base de reiniciarlo hasta la saciedad.. ¬¬   Estuve buscando sin éxito,en internet ,sobre este problema y decian algo de poner en la consola "startx" y modificar una serie de archivos como "root"... enfin una serie de pasos que he sido incapaz hacer..
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: aparece la pantalla de login?
<IDROJ07> alguien podría darme unos pasos ha seguir para solucionar este problema ? ,si es preciso  puedo facilitar informacion d mi tarjeta grafica y demas.
<IDROJ07> si si, siempre me aparece una linea de comandos con login y posteriormente pasword
<mimecar> IDROJ07: ¿versión de lubuntu?
<chilicui1> linea de comandos?, no usas gdm (la interfaz grafica)?, xubuntu viene con gdm?
<chilicui1> has revisado ~/.xsession-errors ?
<IDROJ07> uff.. tengo muy poca idea sobre todo esto.. ¿podríais decirme donde ver que version tengo d xubuntu?
<IDROJ07> aunque creo recordar q le puse la 10.04.2 descargable desde la pagina oficial
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: puedes hacer $ cat /etc/issue.net
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: puedes hacer $ cat /etc/issue
<IDROJ07> lo intento ahora?
<mimecar> IDROJ07: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<IDROJ07> del synaptic? ,  si
<k-milogars> una pregunta que es un sistema operativo segmentado
<IDROJ07>  <chilicui1> Acabo de poner esos dos comandos que me has dado y me pone en el terminal orden no encontrada
<m4v> IDROJ07: usaste "cat /etc/issue" =
<m4v> no puede ser que no tenga el cat
<IDROJ07> lo acabo de poner y me da esto: idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l  idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ ^C
<IDROJ07> es decir esto:        idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ cat /etc/issue
<IDROJ07> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: esta bien, tienes ubuntu 10.04 =), mmmm, ahora podrias seguir con $ cat ~/.xsession-errors| pastebinit , a ver si encuentras algo
<IDROJ07> ok.. un segundo que instale el pastebinit
<IDROJ07> que me dice que no lo tengo..
<IDROJ07> por cierto para que sirve este?
<IDROJ07> Vale acabo de poner $ cat ~/.xsession-errors| pastebinit
<IDROJ07> y me dice:   $: orden no encontrada Está intentando enviar un documento vacío, saliendo.
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: sirve para que suba los datos a pastebin.com y no se inunde el canal con mensajes de errores
<chilicui1> sin '$', pongo el signo '$' para representar que lo que sigue es una orden para la consola
<IDROJ07> me ha dado este enlace:  http://pastebin.com/Fvtib3Nj
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: ya lo veo
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: cuando intentas iniciar sesion, te aparece algun mensaje?, o simplemente regresa a la pantalla de login?
<IDROJ07> te refieres al inicio de sesion en el modo grafico o mediante la dichosa linea de comandos que me salta siempre..
<chilicui1> mediante el modo grafico
<IDROJ07> ingreso perfil y contraseña y aparece el escritorio sin problemas
<chilicui1> la dichosa linea de comandos te salta despues de que te logeas?
<IDROJ07> no
<IDROJ07> se pueden dar 2 casos
<IDROJ07> o q al iniciar la pc salte la linea de comandos y no pueda salir de ahi (solo reiniciando) (80% d las veces) o que inicie la pantalla de ingresar sesion y todo vaya perfecto
<chilicui1> cuanda salta la linea de comandos te sale algun tipo de mensaje?
<IDROJ07> todo esto despues de la imagen de carga del sistema  xubuntu que parece ser que esa si sale siempre
<chilicui1> algo asi como, 'presiona D para obtener una linea de comandos'
<IDROJ07> no
<chilicui1> ok, entiendo que solo te manda una pantalla negra donde te pide usuario/contraseña
<IDROJ07> no me da ningun mensaje al inicio d ese "modo consola" tansolo me da mensajes d error cuando intento solucionarlo poniendo "startx" o cosas por el estilo
<chilicui1> ok, entiendo, creo que tu problema esta en las rutinas de arranque
<IDROJ07> ah i por si te sirve d algo no me deja acceder al interfaz grafico presionando CONTROL+ALT +F7
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: por alguna razon no inicia gdm o lo que use xubuntu
<mimecar> IDROJ07: no te dejará si no tienes interfaz gráfico
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: asi es porque no tienes servidor X corriendo
<IDROJ07> mm.. entiendo
<IDROJ07> y como es que a veces si o otras no?
<mimecar> cuando inicie el sistema, pulsa F2
<mimecar> y mira si da errores
<IDROJ07> al pulsar F2 al inicio dl sistema me lleva a la pantalla azul de la bios dl equipo
<mimecar> después de empezar el arranque de lubuntu
<IDROJ07> ah
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: tambien envianos estos logs por favor $ cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit ,$ cat /var/log/Xorg | pastebinit
<IDROJ07> pero.. si lo pruebo ahora ..xD tengo el riesgo de no poder seguir hablando con vosotros.
<chilicui1> tambien $ cat /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<IDROJ07> ok
<IDROJ07> me acaba de dar un error al poner: $ cat /var/log/syslog
<mimecar> que error
<IDROJ07> idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 279, in <module>     page = url_opener.open(website, params) #Send the informations and be redirected to the final page   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/urllib.py", line 207, in open     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/urllib.py", line 346, in open_http     h.send(data)   F
<IDROJ07> alguna idea?
<IDROJ07> si quereis os lo puedo dar por aqui, he probado ponerlo sin "| pastebinit" y aparece dicho informe
<mimecar> copia lo que te salga al portapapeles y ponlo en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<IDROJ07> ok
<IDROJ07> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671274/
<IDROJ07> ahi va el de syslog
<mimecar> gnome-session[972]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'metacity.desktop': Unable to start application: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «metacity»
<mimecar> IDROJ07: ¿has instalado con el live cd de lubuntu 10.04?
<IDROJ07> si
<mimecar> no deberías tener llamadas a metacity
<IDROJ07> de forma completa sin ninguna particion
<IDROJ07> y recien instalado en el hdd le puse los drivers d nvidia
<mimecar> los que venían con ubuntu?
<IDROJ07> mm supongo.. nose los que me detecto la aplicación "Controladores de hardware"
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: mmm, el log se refiere multiples veces a una duracion extremadamente corta (de menos de 1 seg) de gdm, y ademas sugiere que se lean los logs de Xorg, puedes ejecutar $ cat /var/log/Xorg | pastebinit ?
<IDROJ07> XD eso precisamente te iba a decir.. no me deja ejecutar cat /var/log/Xorg
<IDROJ07> con y sin pastebinit
<IDROJ07> idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ cat /var/log/Xorg cat: /var/log/Xorg: No existe el fichero o el directorio idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: y que te arroja, $ sudo ls /var/log/X*
<IDROJ07> idroj07@idroj07:~/Escritorio$ sudo ls /var/log/X* [sudo] password for idroj07:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log	 /var/log/Xorg.3.log	  /var/log/Xorg.5.log.old /var/log/Xorg.1.log	 /var/log/Xorg.3.log.old  /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old  /var/log/Xorg.4.log	  /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log.old /var/log/Xorg.2.log	 /var/log/Xorg.4.log.old /var/log/Xorg.2.log.old  /var/log/Xorg.5.log
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: okis, entonces ejecuta: $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit y $ cat /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log | pastebinit
<IDROJ07> a tus ordenes :)
<IDROJ07> http://pastebin.com/z6vjPFyk
<IDROJ07> el 1º
<IDROJ07> y
 * chilicui1 recoge su latigo momentaneamente y se lo pone en la cintura para darle un vistazo a los logs
<IDROJ07> http://pastebin.com/YB4yfHXX
<IDROJ07> el segundo
<txomon> buenas!
<txomon> que programa de bot de irc usais aqui?
<aSync[x]> supybot txomon
<txomon> ok gracias
<aSync[x]> De nada
<IDROJ07> Queria agradeceros a todos la ayuda que me estais dando, en especial a chilicui1. Da buena onda de protección y dedicación pertenecer a una comunidad como esta. ;)
<IDROJ07> Por si te sirve al instalar desde el live cd recuerdo un mensaje que decia noseque de resolucion baja..
<IDROJ07> y nombraba algo de Xwindow...
<chilicui1> muy bien IDROJ07 sigo leyendo el log
<IDROJ07> vale
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: que tarjeta de video tienes? será NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 ?, estamos hablando de una portatil, verdad?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: el segundo log no me llego, el link parece incorrecto
<IDROJ07> si esa es, pero el pc es d sobremesa.. xD esta ya algo antiguo 0_o
<IDROJ07> ok t lo vuelvo a enviar
<chilicui1> ok, pero donde tienes estos errores es en la portatil verdad?
<chilicui1> ou, ou, ou, es una pc
<IDROJ07> http://pastebin.com/HPYQnyYA
<IDROJ07> el segundo mira haber si t va ese
<IDROJ07> no no , portatil no tengo, esta todo en este pc
<IDROJ07> los errores los da aqui
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: por lo que he leido pasa lo siguiente, cada vez que arranca tu equipo, corre algunos scripts y luego intenta iniciar un servidor X (donde caera toda la parte grafica), sin embargo en algunas ocasion el sistema es incapaz de reconocer un display (monitor) conectado a tu tarjeta grafica, sin monitor a donde vaya la salida Xorg no termina de arrancar y de ahi que no tengas entorno grafico, ni pueda cargar gdm y por consiguiente xfce, esto pue
<chilicui1> me gustaria descargartar fallas fisicas, si tienes otro SO u otra version de Ubuntu donde arranque siempre sin mas, podemos enfocarnos en esa version especifica de Ubuntu
<IDROJ07> te refieres a que arranque el pc con otro sistema operativo?
<IDROJ07> para comprobar si es un fallo fisico? es eso?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: sip, podria ser, si tienes otro monitor por ahi podria probar conectandolo
<IDROJ07> anteriormente este pc siempre (desde hace años) ha corrido con windows xp, sin dar este problema (obviamente), por temas de lentitud despues le puse el ubuntu 11.04 pero no iba bien por falta de potencia y al final le puse xubuntu hasta que me ha surgido este problema..
<IDROJ07> aa ok que cambie el monitor.. si puedo hacerlo
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: mmm, ok, modifica esta linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" en /etc/default/grub
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: eso te permitira ver los mensajes de error directamente en tu monitor
<IDROJ07> disculpa. como modifico dicha linea?  guiame por pasos plz soy muyy novato ;) xD
<IDROJ07> que he de hacer? poner algo en la consola?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: si, $ gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  y lo editas
<IDROJ07> es decir quito las palabras "quiet splash" y dejo el hueco vacío, no? ;)
<chilicui1> ajap
<chilicui1> despues de eso, reinicia (cambia el monitor tambien -si puedes) y a ver que ves
<IDROJ07> me da este error al darle ese comando:   http://pastebin.com/gATNNJ9M
<theboss01> buena amigos!
<IDROJ07> y ademas me salta una ventana emergente del sistema diciendo: "No se pudo ejecutar gedit '/etc/default/grub' como usuario root.   No se pudo copiar el archivo Xautorization del usuario."
<theboss01> hoala una pregunta, alguien conoce la aplicacion prelink?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: ya veo, intenta con $ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<chilicui1> theboss01: eh escuchado hablar de el, y entres las cosas que he visto es que no ayuda a acelerar la carga de ubuntu
<theboss01> en serio? pero en la guida de ubuntu dice que es recomendable para optimizar ubuntu! solo preguntaba para saber si alguien lo ha probado, como puedo optimizar mi ubuntu?
<IDROJ07> nuevo error ,chilicui1 : http://pastebin.com/eUEGKj38
<chilicui1> theboss01: depende de la guia, puede ser que sea una guia muy viejita, hasta donde se (no me creas mucho) es que la forma en la que ubuntu maneja el arranque impide que prelink aumente el rendimiento
<chilicui1> theboss01: la unica forma que he encontrado es instalar desde la version minimalista (60mb) e ir instalando justo lo necesario
<chilicui1> compilar las aplicaciones que uso con mayor frecuencia
<chilicui1> cambiar algunos parametros del kernel para aumentar el swapiness (se escribe asi)
<chilicui1> y usar aplicaciones ligeras
<chilicui1> esto se va a ver muy egocentrico, pero igual lo pondre, hice una guia hace un tiempo (para ubuntu 10.04), http://mononeurona.org/entries/view/chilicuil/2275 tal vez te interesen algunas partes, igual en google hay mucho material
<chilicui1> pero hay que leer con cuidado, no todo aplica, en especial hay que verificar la version, y tener cuidado extremo con modificaciones a /etc/fstab, algunas personas proponen cambiar banderas de forma peligrosa (al menos para mi)
<IDROJ07> <chilicui1> Ahora mismo no puedo cambiar el monitor para hacer la prueba, que hago reinicio tal cual? al final no puedo modificar esa linea no?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: mmm, no recuerdo el editor de archvios que viene por defecto en Xubuntu, deberia estar en tu menu de aplicaciones, solo cambia gedit por el nombre de ese editor
<IDROJ07> mañana cambiare el monitor i t digo
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: no, si no la modificas no veras nada diferente
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: te propondria que hicieras ambas cosas, a ver si ayuda en algo
<theboss01> ah o.k estare viendo la guia! Gracias!
<theboss01> saludos!
<gonzo__> hola
<IDROJ07> okei ya esta editada esa linea, si reiniciara para mostrar esos mensajes de error quizas tendría problemas para iniciar la interfaz grafica no?
<chilicui1> IDROJ07: no, en absoluto
<zen_monkey> nights, has anyone experienced gnome-appearance.properties eating 99% cpu?
<zen_monkey> la costumbre... jeje
<zen_monkey> va de nuevo
<zen_monkey> al abrir Preferencias de apariencia el cpu  se va al 100%
<zen_monkey> alguna idea de que podría ser?
<MARTINCHO> hola
<MARTINCHO> estaba intentando instalar el wicd para el wifi y me tira un error que no conecta a dbus o algo asi
<MARTINCHO> alguien me ayuda ?
<chilicui1> MARTINCHO: tienes corriendo NetworkManager ?
<chilicui1> MARTINCHO: ese error te lo tira a la hr de la instalacion? a la hr de arrancar el demonio o a la hr de arrancar el cliente?
<MARTINCHO> me voy a fijar si esta dbus prendido
<MARTINCHO> me lo tira cuando quiero arrancar wicd
<MARTINCHO> pero
<MARTINCHO> estoy en arch
 * chilicui1 corre internamente s/arch/ubuntu/g y sigue sonriendo
<TurKo> que onda banda ubuntera
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-21
<rbndj8> cuenas
<rbndj8> actualice de 10.10 a 11.4 y los botones de minimisar y cerrar las carpetas no lo tienen
<rbndj8> holaa
<rbndj8> ayuda
<rbndj8> no puedo ver  los botones “cerrar, maximizar y minimizar
<yoli> NO tengo microfono en MSI CR610 Tengo L-Mint 11 basado en Nautty
<rbndj8> quien me puede ayudar
<yoli> en alsamixer esta habilitado todo, pero no puedo grabar nada
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<xangua> !mint | yoli
<kubot> yoli: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<yoli> bien gracias
<xangua> rbndj8: que escritorio usas¿ unity¿ clásico¿
<rbndj8> clasico
<xangua> rbndj8: probaste con : metacity .--replace &
<xangua> metacity --replace &
<rbndj8> ok ya gracias
<zen_monkey> :D pase por esa un par de veces
<rbndj8> xangua
<rbndj8> cuando cierro la consola se vuelven a quitar
<rbndj8> m4v
<rbndj8> me puedes ayudar
<rbndj8> los botones de minimisar no me aparesen
<n-iCe> Estoy siempre en un live cd, hay forma de guardar los datos del live cd? de hecho uso una usb
<n-iCe> De cada sesión
<zen_monkey> rbndj8, si ejecutas el comando que sugiere xangua aparecen, luego cierras ese terminal y se van?
<xangua> n-iCe: en una sesión live, no
<xangua> con el & al final no debería pasar zen_monkey, así es como se lo puse
<zen_monkey> xangua, yo se que sí.
<zen_monkey> buscaba un poco de detalles ;=)
<zen_monkey> n-iCe, arrancas del cd o usb?
<n-iCe> zen_monkey:  usb
<zen_monkey> como te llevas con el inglés?
<n-iCe> bien
<zen_monkey> n-iCe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zen_monkey> n-iCe, y si queres ahorrar las internas (:p) el creador de disco de arranque tiene la opción para reservar un espacio del usb para datos/confirguración
<gkahn> buenas noches, alguien tiene idea de como puedo pasar una imagen mdx a iso en ubuntu?
<kzman> hola
<kzman> existen drivers para nvidia en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<brian99> Hola una pregunta instale libreoffice y no lo encuentro?
<brian99> lo logre xD
<k-milogars> necesito una ayudita en java
<brian99> hola
<brian99> :D
<SadlyMistaken> Hola buenas, si alguien me puede decir en que carpeta tengo que meter un script que hice... para que se ejecute en cualquier directorio, por favor
<SadlyMistaken> es que en google solo encuentro "como se instalan scripts" en webs... y esas cosas..
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> lo he metido en /bin, tambien en /usr/local/bin
<SadlyMistaken> también en /sbin
<SadlyMistaken> ¿dónde es?
<wicope> hola, estoy intentando parchear el kernel ... os adjunto la información http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=UDkh0E9f bueno son sólo cuatro pasos ... y me paro en el segundo.. abort: There is no Mercurial repository here (.hg not found)! alguna ayuda por mínima que sea es agradecida
<wicope> bueno parece que he avanzado algo, si alguien quiere.. http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=teBedTLv, buen día
<fzeta> buenos días máquinas
 * CanihoJR rebuenas!
<fosco_> buenas
<k-milogars> una ayuda
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<k-milogars> hola a todos
<k-milogars> necesito una ayuda
<k-milogars> quien me colabora
<fzeta> res
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> tengo un problema con servidor localhost
<alfonso> me da error y que no encuentra el sitio o esta muy ocupado
<alfonso> alguien controla el tema de servidores locales para hecharme una mano
<alfonso> he probado varias soluciones
<alfonso> en varias ocasiones pero al final lo he podido arreglar y lo he dejado un poco por imposible pues el tema sobrepasa mis conocimientos
<cousteau> qué le pasa a localhost? no sé mucho de servicios web, pero bueno
<mimecar> si el servidor está funcionando
<alfonso> y en google lo que he encontrado y he ejecutado no me ha dado resultado
<mimecar> es imposible que no haga la conexión a algo local
<alfonso> pues mimecar no se porque no funciona
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<m4v> localhost es un dominio a 127.0.0.1, no es un servidor
<alfonso> al final sale un errror que si no recuerdo mal es algo asi como 49 can not found
<alfonso> o algo asi
<alfonso> version 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alfonso> si
<mimecar> ¿que servidor has montado en tu ordenador?
<alfonso> hasta el otro dia
<alfonso> que se actualizo de nuevo
<alfonso> lamp
<alfonso> apache2
<alfonso> php
<mimecar> ¿lamp está en los repositorios oficiales?
<alfonso> php5
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> bueno
<alfonso> creo que no es de los repositorios oficiales
<alfonso> ahora que lo dices
<alfonso> ah, y tambien Mysql
<m4v> y cual es el problema?
<alfonso> m4v:  pues que al iniciar desde el navegador localhost me sale un error que no puede conectar con el
<mimecar> alfonso: ¿has iniciado apache?
<m4v> alfonso: si no tenés idea de que es servidor por favor no trates de hacer uno. Este es un canal de soporte para *usuarios* de Ubuntu, no para administradores de servers. Explicarte cosas complicadas como "como armar un servidor web desde cero sin saber nada al respecto" no es el propósito del canal.
<alfonso> mimecar: si lo he iniciado
<alfonso> m4v: disculpa por la molestia
<alfonso> no es mi intencion molestar
<m4v> si apache está corriendo deberías ver una página web "it's works" en http://localhost. Sino lo vés, hay algo mal. Que es lo que está mal, no se.
<alfonso> m4v:  pues eso es lo que he buscado y no he encontrado
<alfonso> lo he instalado y desinstalado de nuevo para ver si era problema de la instalacion o de la configuración inicial pero tampoco dio resultado
<alfonso> por eso estoy en un punto que lo que es la instalacion y ponerlo en marcha ya lo hice pero ahora no funciona y no se porque
<alfonso> y no encuentro en google algo que me de una idea de por donde puede ir el fallo
<alfonso> antes escribia en el navegador http://localhost.
<alfonso> y me salia los de It's works en grande y letra negrita pero ahora no
<m4v> y que es ahora?
<alfonso> ahora sale esto
<m4v> !paste alfonso
<kubot> alfonso: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> disculpa
<alfonso> viste el error que sale
<m4v> si, y no tengo idea que es eso. el servidor apache está andado pero lo haces cargar algo que no es válido o que no puede cargarlo.
<m4v> sin dudas no es el index.html que tiene apache originalmente, así que es algo que vos tocaste.
 * CanihoJR buenas
<CanihoJR> alfonso, lo arreglaste?
<alfonso> no
<alfonso> CanihoJR: no he podido arreglarlo
<alfonso> m4v: ok
<CanihoJR> alfonso, pegame el contenido del archivo:  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<CanihoJR> (en pasterbin!!)
<alfonso> ok
<CanihoJR> y dime si en /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<CanihoJR> tienes algo dentro
<alfonso> ok
<CanihoJR> ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<burzredion> buenas, tengo un problema al intentar instalar Ubuntu 11.04 de 64bits en una laptop hp pavilion dv3
<burzredion> me da error al instalar el sistema base
<mimecar> burzredion: ¿has comprobado la ISO antes de instalar?
<burzredion> pues, no
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> comprueba que la ISO esté bien descargada
<burzredion> Ok
<burzredion> consulta, puedo salir de la instalación sin problemas? es decir, tengo también win7 en esa laptop
<CanihoJR> burzredion, llegaste a la instalacion de paquetes????
<CanihoJR> terminaste las particiones y eso?
<burzredion> terminé las particiones
<burzredion> luego me pide elegir el núcleo
<CanihoJR> uhmmmmmmm
<CanihoJR> pues si no ha llegado a instalarte grub......
<CanihoJR> posiblemente no arranques nada... :/
<burzredion> mmm, eso es lo que pensaba
<burzredion> estoy en problemas :S
<CanihoJR> lo suyo, esque lo dejes tal y como esté ahora mismo... que compruebes el CD, y si no esta bien, que vuelvas a descargar y grabar
<mimecar> si no ha instalado grub, tu sistema sigue igual
<CanihoJR> volver a probarlo, y volver a instalar encima
<CanihoJR> mimecar, pero no se ha cargado ya el boot.ini?
<mimecar> la partición de windows no la ha modificado
<CanihoJR> nose, asi de memoria, alguna vez que he dejado la instalacion a medias..... creo aver tenido problemas de quedarme sin arranque, ni de windows ni de linux....
<CanihoJR> en cualquier caso, tampoco es un problema grabe
<CanihoJR> se reinstala linux de nuevo encima
<CanihoJR> y se deja terminar y listo :P
<burzredion>  voy a verificar el disco primero, a ver q pasa, gracias
<CanihoJR> ahora que recuerdo casi de memoria, creo que brasero cuando termina de grabar el cd o dvd de lo que sea, incluso fotos tuyas, incluye un archivo con el md5 no??
<CanihoJR> (es generica por si alguien quiere comentar) xD
<mimecar> CanihoJR: si está instalando ubuntu será que no lo tenía instalado ante
<mimecar> s
<CanihoJR> mimecar, no no, aver por eso puse que era generica xDDDDD era una pregunta general, que brasero, suele hacerlo no?
<burzredion> recién estoy instalando ubuntu en esa laptop
<CanihoJR> imagino que esa opcion será eso, opcional.... pero que por defecto viene activa..... es que ahora que recuerdo, los otros dias, grabando algun cd con fotos, recuerdo aver visto algun archivo que no deberia...
<CanihoJR> .md5 o alguna tonteria así
<CanihoJR> !sources.list
<kubot> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CanihoJR> alguno tiene por ahi los repos oficiales de 10.04?
<burzredion> a ver la .iso está bien, pero creo que el problema es el dvd que grabé
<burzredion> hice un md5sum /dev/dvd
<burzredion> y me sale Error de entrada/salida
 * CanihoJR rebuenas >.<
<burzredion> No puede ser, grabé otro dvd y me ha vuelto a dar el mismo error
<mokuo> cual error
<burzredion> no consigo instalar el sistema base de Ubuntu 11.04
<mokuo> y via CD no te funciona
<burzredion> me quedo en la parte que me pide elegir instalar los drivers
<mokuo> y q te dice??
<mimecar> burzredion: ¿comprobastes la ISO?
<burzredion> así es, comprobé la iso
<burzredion> está bien
<mokuo> la verdad q no he usado, ni he instalado 11.04
<mimecar> ¿que drivers te pide instalar?
<burzredion> a ver, un rato, estoy intentándolo de nuevo
<burzredion> estoy en el paso de instalar el sistema base
<burzredion> ahora me pide elegir un núcleo
<burzredion> elijo linux-image-2.6.38.8-generic
<burzredion> ahora le pide elegir los controladores a incluir
<burzredion> genérico o dirigido
<mimecar> no recuerdo que me preguntara por un kernel en la instalación
<mimecar> usa los genéricos
<burzredion> bueno, me sale el siguiente error
<burzredion> Se obtuvo un error cuando se intentó instalar el núcleo en el sistema destino
<mimecar> ¿tu ordenador es de 64 bits?
<burzredion> paquete del núcleo: linux-image...
<burzredion> tengo instalado win7 64bits
<burzredion> bueno, voy a descargar la versión de 32bits
<mimecar> ¿estas instalando ubuntu de 32 o de 64?
<burzredion> de 64bits
<mimecar> lo que me extraña es que te pregunte el kernel que quieres usar
<burzredion> si pues, antes no me había pasado eso
<burzredion> tengo ubuntu en mi Desktop
<burzredion> bueno, gracias a todos por su ayuda, voy a descargar la versión de 32bits e intentarlo de nuevo
<fzeta> see you!!
<yoymi> güenas noches
<gabrielht44> amigos, he tratado de usar yass en todas sus versiones con sun java 6 y no me corre (yass = editor de karaoke para ultrastar)
<gabrielht44> ya fui a la pagina ultrastar-es y las soluciones no son para mi maquina con procesador dual
<m4v> que es yass? google no parece tirar nada relevante
<m4v> osea, ya se lo que dijiste, pero de donde sale
<cousteau> busca "yass ultrastar"
<m4v> no está en los repos
<m4v> cousteau: ok gracias, pero parece que ya no es necesario
<cousteau> m4v, http://www.yass-along.com/downloads.html <-- primer frigging resultado de googlear "yass"
<m4v> cousteau: google me tiraba cosas de "YASS - The Open University"
<m4v> te podría hacer un screenshot, ese link ni aparece en la primer página :P
<cousteau> m4v, te creo. ¿Te he contado ya lo de cuando busqué información sobre el algoritmo "hq3x"?
<theboss01> hola
<synflag> hola theboss01
<theboss01> una pregunta
<theboss01> alguien usa el programa prelink?
<synflag> si
<synflag> fedora
<synflag> centos
<synflag> rhel
<theboss01> que es exactamente el prelink?
<synflag> !google prelink
<kubot> synflag: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<synflag> me cago
<theboss01> tu lo usas synflag
<theboss01> ?
<synflag> NAME
<synflag>        prelink - prelink ELF shared libraries and binaries to speed up startup time
<synflag> si
<synflag> pero prefiero que leas =)
<theboss01> usas ubuntu no?
<theboss01> jajaja si yo lo he leido
<theboss01> pero tengo dudas
<theboss01> porque he leido que siempre que instales algo tienes que volver a pasar el prelink
<synflag> no, uso redhat
<synflag> pero es lo mismo
<synflag> en ubuntu que en lo que sea
<synflag> que duda?
<synflag> si
<synflag> se cronea
<synflag> usando cron
<theboss01> pero eso sera siempre?
<theboss01> siempre hay que pasar el prelink?
<synflag> si
<synflag> se pone solo
<synflag> en cron
<theboss01> no hay manera de que el se pase solo despues de instalar alguna aplicacion?
<synflag> como lo esta updatedb
<synflag> prelink -a
<theboss01> como hago para configurarlo y se pase automaticamente el prelink?
<synflag> en cron
<theboss01> cron?
<synflag> no sabes que es?
<theboss01> nop
<theboss01> :(
<synflag> http://www.solusan.com/programador-de-tareas-en-ubuntu-cron.html
<synflag> ahora se usa cronie
<synflag> o anacron creo
<synflag> investiga
<synflag> =)
<synflag> dpkg -l |grep anacron
<synflag> dpkg -l |grep cron
<synflag> dpkg -l |grep cronie
<synflag> y ve cual usas
<synflag> los que dicen i son instalados.
<theboss01> o.k! Gracias
<synflag> de nada
<theboss01> Gracias me toca leer!
<theboss01> regresare si tengo alguna duda!
<theboss01> saludos! chao!
<sead> hola
<nexo> #irc.irc-hispano.org
<nexo> join #irc.irc-hispano.org
<synflag> ?
<synflag> ?
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-13
<yorx9> buenas
<Gus81> hola, alguien sabe como poner el fondo de pantalla animado de matrix?
<Grecoo> como?
<Grecoo> es un ejecutable?
<Gus81> no
<Gus81> establecer como fondo de pantalla un video o un salvapantallas, por ejemplo el de matrix
<Gus81> o sea, un fondo animado de escritorio
<Grecoo> vienen venir en archivos ejecutables...
<Grecoo> si no creo que hay que crear un archivo en la carpeta de los fonfod de pantalla
<Grecoo> /usr/share/backgrounds creo
<Grecoo> pero nunca me funciono bien
<Gus81> es algo complejo, hay que bajar el mplayer el xwinwark (o algo así) y además hacer un script... pero no tengo idea como
<Grecoo> creo que en ese directorio hay un script ,el del fondo animado que viene en ubuntu
<Grecoo> proba con ese como modelo, tal vez funcione
<Grecoo> pero no se
<Gus81> mmm bueno voy a probar
<Gus81> gracias!!
<Grecoo> de nada, aun que tal vez si agarras a alguien que la tenga mas clara que yo te pueda decir algo con seguridad
<usuario1> hola
<fzeta> nas usuario1
<usuario1> fzeta, estoy enseñandole a un amigo a conectarse al chat
<fzeta> guay :D
<luis__> cuando sale la primer actualizacion de ubuntu 12.04-1
<usuario1> hola luis
<cousteau> me suena que...
<luis_> hola esteban
<cousteau> ah no, esa era de 10.04
<cousteau> pero ten en cuenta que 12.04.1 simplemente es que actualizan el CD, no hay cambios en el ubuntu en sí mismo
<cousteau> es decir, el CD está más actualizado
<luis_> Hola: con respecto a la impresora,la ventana "imprimir" en windows tiene una pestaña con utilidades como ser limpieza d cabezales,falta de tinta,etc cambie en ubuntu no encuentro estas utilidades y la impresora no m funciona y no se
<fzeta> luis_: ubuntu te detecta la impresora?
<luis_> si ! y pude imprimir hasta recien
<fzeta> luis_: herramientas HPLIP
<luis_> no encuentro herramientas
<fzeta> Centro de Software Ubuntu, luis_
<luis_> mi impresora es epson
<Aaron> que le pasa a tu impresora
<luis_> Hola: con respecto a la impresora,la ventana "imprimir" en windows tiene una pestaña con utilidades como ser limpieza d cabezales,falta de tinta,etc cambie en ubuntu no encuentro estas utilidades y la impresora no m funciona y
<Aaron> tienes que configurar el printer,
<Aaron> y listo
<luis_> que es el printer
<luis_> soy novato
<Aaron> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/printing/C/printing.html
<Aaron> hay sale la info
<luis_> porque m dijeron que descarge HPLIP DE HERRAMIENTAS
<Aaron> lee el articulo y hay te dice,
<Aaron> como configurar el Printer,
<dabor> luis_, el paquete mtink sirve para eso
<dabor> luis_, no se si va en todas las epson, tendrías que probarlo
<dabor> sudo apt-get install mtink
<dabor> el detalle es: mtink - Status monitor tool for Epson inkjet printers
<atl> Cuando la carpeta /home esta cifrada se diferencia de algo con una que no lo este? por ejemplo que algunos archivos no esten en el mismo lugar o que funcione diferente  con otro rendimiento?
<luis_> configure el printer y en el estado d impresion lleva 14 min procesando una hoja para imprimir, no es mucho tiempo?
<Aaron> hicistes algo mal
<Aaron> nunca se va a demorar tanto tiempo
<luis_> no estara faltando tinta en algun cartucho ?
<luis_> con que otro paquete puedo chequear los cartuchos d mi impresora epson cx 7300
<Aaron> pone apt-cache search epson
<Aaron> haber que te sale
<yorx9> printer-driver-escpr
<yorx9> luis_: proba con este
<yorx9> exit
<paul__> ola
<chilicuil> hola paul__ o/
<paul__> quisiera saber si al instalar gnome shell no me ocacionara algun problema? es que no me gusto unity y creo que me andaria mas rapido con gnome shell
<chilicuil> no paul__ , no solo gnome shell, podrias instalar otros manejadores y no tendrias porque tener problemas
<paul__> que sistema es mas liviano actualmente kde o gnome 3?
<chilicuil> no he podido usar ultimamente kde paul__ , asi que no podria decir con exactitud, aunque historicamente gnome se considera mas ligero
<paul__> mmm gracias
<paul__> me quedare con gnome 3 tonces
<chilicuil> buena suerte paul__ o/
<chilicuil> si quieres escuchar mas opiniones podrias hacer las mismas preguntas en unas 10 hrs y seguramente mas gente te daria su punto de vista
<chilicuil> a estas hrs suele haber poco movimiento en el canal (0:30 en mi ciudad)
<Xago> hola a tod@s, buenos dias
<Rulz> nas
<Xago> me encontré con una situación nueva en un PC...no me responde la sesión gráfica. Aparecen unas pantallas que me sugieren las posibles formas de repararla, pero no lo consigue.
<Xago> ahora, partí con el CD de ubuntu y parte bien en modo gráfico, pero cómo reparo la sesión?
<GridCube> Xago, busca si tenes un archivo en /etc/X11/ que se llame xorg.conf, si lo tenes renombralo de ahi, podes usar sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old para hacerlo y reinicia
<Xago> GridCube, ok, revisaré...de antemano gracias
<GridCube> Xago, sabes ir a una tty cuando te da las opciones de "arreglar" verdad?
<Xago> ctrl+alt+fX ???
<GridCube> :) SI
<GridCube> perdon, si
<Xago> GridCube, estoy viendo el disco desde un live cd. Dentro de /etc/x11/ solo está xorg.conf.failsafe
<Xago> GridCube, si no tengo el archivo "base" el failsafe sirve?
<GridCube> Xago, estas viendo en /etc/X11 de el livecd
<GridCube> no el de tu sistema
<Xago> mirando el disco donde está la sesión
<GridCube> mmm ok
<GridCube> tons no tenes xorg.conf
<Xago> eso
<GridCube> el failsafe no deberia molestar. podes renombrarlo tambien
<GridCube> pero no haria nada
<Xago> pero intenté reiniciar varias veces...en todas las ocasiones, partió con un menú de ubuntu, dándome estas posibles opciones
<Xago> que claro, no lo reparó
<GridCube> Xago, durante el boot podes elegir un kernel aterior?
<GridCube> fijate si eso sirve
<Xago> ok...reiniciaré
<Xago> cuando parte, me dice que está en "low graphic mode"
<Xago> no me deja hacer nada
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> no tenes el menu de grub Xago ?
<GridCube> creo que si no lo ves podes forzarlo apretando tab durante el proceso
<Xago> GridCube, tampoco...no es posible reinstalar ubuntu, sin sobreescribir y que se pierdan los datos?
<GridCube> si tenes particiones aparte si
<Xago> pero en la misma partición, no?
<GridCube> Xago, que yo sepa una forma facil no creo que haya
<Xago_> GridCube, finalmente lo resolví reinstalando la sesión gráfica
<GridCube> :)
<Xago_> con el comando "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop", luego reboot al pc y listo
<Xago_> según lo que leí, hay algunos inconvenientes en la versión 12.04 con algunos drivers gráficos
<idroj07> alguien me recomiendo una aplicación para descargar musica? estilo ares y eso?
<Exio4> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
 * cousteau piensa que todos los grupos deberían colgar su música gratis en Bandcamp
<manel_> Hola , he intentado ver los videos de youtube sin usar flash player de esta manera: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3584694/Ver-videos-de-Youtube-usando-solo-software-libre.html
<manel_> pero no me funciona , la cuestion es saber como puedo de forma automatica que todos los videos de youtube se reproduzcan en la app de  vlc  al usar firefox
<atotclic> manel_: ese post es de mas de dos años
<manel_> 2 años no es tanto tiempo
<manel_> alguna idea
<atotclic> manel_: mozilla-plugin-vlc browser-plugin-vlc
<atotclic> mira esos plugins
<GridCube> manel_, es mucho tiempo en informatica
<manel_> solo manualmente puedo seleccionar en vlc los videos que quiero ver en flash player pero yo quiero que los reproduzca de forma automatica todos los que seleccione usando firefox
<atotclic> en firefox puedes cambiarlo en about:plugins
<atotclic> perdon about plugins es para ver los que tienes
<manel_> tengo estos instaldos en ubuntu mozilla-plugin-vlc browser-plugin-vlc
<atotclic> mira about:config
<manel_> pero no se reproducen con vcl los videos de flash player usando ff
<atotclic> has visto los plugins
<atotclic> ojo con config
<atotclic> todo es en el navegador
<manel_> ok tengo el libvlcplugin.so en false
<manel_> debo activarlo
<manel_> ?
<manel_> dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libvlcplugin.so;false
<manel_> bien no hay respuestas para saber si con el plugin de vlc se pueden reproducir los videos de flash player o youtube en el reproductor de vlc al instante usando firefox
<itxshell> buen dia
<zodiac_es> hola!
<atl> Hay diferencia en el rendimiento si la carpeta /home esta encriptada?
<siglar> atl: No.
<morfeo> Saludos, tengo una targeta usb de red inalambrica d-link g dwa-110 pero no se logra conectar a la red, ubuntu 12.04 si la reconoce pero o no se conecta o cuando se conecta se cae en un par de segundos, alguien puede ayudarme?
<manel_> Hola, instale umplayer para ubuntu porque este reproductor tiene integrado un buscador de youtube pero no consigo visualizar los videos del buscador
<manel_> no puedo reproducirlos y la consola no me reporta ningun error
<manel_> http://www.umplayer.com/download/
<manel_> descargue el archivo de umplayer para wine  y si que funciona todo lo peor es que en ubuntu no reproduce los videos que encuentras en su buscador de youtube
<manel_> y no obtengo reporte de ningun error desde la consola
<reepeecheep> join #mysql-es
<xangua> manel_: o pudiste simplemente agregar el repositorio que tiene para ubuntu y usar la versión de ubuntu linux
<manel_> xaguan lo descargue para debian/ubuntu :http://www.umplayer.com/download/
<manel_> no sabia que hubieran repositorios para umplayer
<xangua> manel_: acabas de decir que descargaste la versión para windows (wine) decidete
<manel_> use la de wine al fracasar la de ubuntu
<manel_> entiendes ?
<xangua> no, porque no haz dicho que 'fracazó'
<manel_> y ahora tengo las dos la de wine que funciona y la de ubuntu que falla en la reproduccion de los videos de youtube
<xangua> comienzas del final al principio....cuando deberías de empezar desde el principio manel_
<manel_> Hola, instale umplayer para ubuntu porque este reproductor tiene integrado un buscador de youtube pero no consigo visualizar los videos del buscador
<manel_> eso es lo primero que dije aca
<manel_> no puedo reproducirlos y la consola no me reporta ningun error
<atl> Donde encuentro la version de ubuntu que no cabe en un CD?
<Toranks> Una pregunta
<Toranks> En Wine/Dosbox un programa que estoy instalando me dice que sólo tengo 200 mb libres en el disco duro (y en realidad tengo 40 gb... así que...) ¿dónde se puede configurar eso?
<enjuto> hola hola
<enjuto> alguien sabe como puedo encontrar un canal sobre android
<enjuto> no soy capaz
<xangua>  /join #android
<xangua> ...
<enjuto> es que no encuentro ninguno en castellano
<enjuto> y en algunos ni me deja entrar
<cousteau> necesitarás estar logueado para entrar
<enjuto> en ese de android que me has puesto
<enjuto> ya estoy no?
<cousteau> enjuto, creo que no estás registrado
<enjuto> y como me regsitro
<enjuto> yo pensaba que ya estaba
<enjuto> ...
<cousteau> /msg NickServ help register
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<cousteau> o/
<enjuto> no soy capaza
<enjuto> de registrarme
<enjuto> cortito que soy
<cousteau> /msg NickServ register contraseña correo@enjuto.com
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> lo hacia mal
<enjuto> gracias
<enjuto> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<enjuto> me pone eso
<cousteau> /msg NickServ identify contraseña
<cousteau> (no sé si hay que cliquear antes el mail de confirmación...)
<enjuto> ya lo he clickeado
<enjuto> a ver
<enjuto> lo mismo
<enjuto> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<enjuto> :(
<cousteau> has hecho el identify?
<cousteau> /msg NickServ identify contraseña
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> you are now identified for enjuto
<enjuto> me dice
<cousteau> pues...  puespuespues...  no se me ocurre
<enjuto> pero al entrar al canal no me deja
<enjuto> me pone eso otra vez
<enjuto> joe
<cousteau> qué canal es?
<enjuto> #android
<cousteau> a mí me deja entrar...
<GridCube> y a mi
<enjuto> joder
<enjuto> soy el tonto
<enjuto> del pueblo
<GridCube> enjuto, intenta otra ves
<enjuto> na d na
<cousteau> hm, cuando estás identificado, el whois no dice algo?
<enjuto> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<enjuto> ..
<GridCube> enjuto, cerra el programa que estas usando y abrilo de nuevo
<cousteau> enjuto, no lo entiendo, en NickServ sale que estás pero en /whois no sales identificado
<cousteau> yo haría lo que dice GridCube
<enjuto> y cada vez que entro tengo que hacer lo de identifi
<GridCube> si
<enjuto> ok
<GridCube> enjuto, podes poner los datos antes en la configuracion
<enjuto> no veo donde poner lo del usuario y tal
<GridCube> del servidor en el programa que uses, la contraseña del servidor, y se hace automaticamente
<GridCube> que programa usas enjuto ?
<GridCube> xchat?
<enjuto> xchat
<enjuto> si
<GridCube> anda a >Xchat >lista de redes, selecciona la red Ubuntu Servers y anda a editar
<GridCube> en editar pone tu contraseña en la caja de contraseña de nickserv
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> hecho
<enjuto> aahora reinicio el programa
<GridCube> sep
<enjuto> nada
<enjuto> lo mismo
<GridCube> jolín
<GridCube> lo siento enjuto no se me ocurre nada
<enjuto> ahora
<enjuto> ya esta
<enjuto> no habia verificado bien el registro la primera vez por lo visto
<enjuto> gracias chabales
<enjuto> que ando  liado con el movil y necesito ayuda
<enjuto> si alguno dominais tambien tema android jajajaj
<enjuto> acepto ayuda
<GridCube> enjuto, entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> y hablamos :P
<GridCube> porque eso no es soporte de ubuntu
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> menos mal que estais por aqui para ayudar buena gente
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-14
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien me ayuda a aumentar el tamaño de memoria swap?
<m4v> Costeelation: tenés que redimencionar la partición que se usa para swap
<Costeelation> con gparted?
<Costeelation> me sale un error
<GridCube> Costeelation, tenes que hacerlo desde un livecd
<Costeelation> aaa ok
<GridCube> no podes hacerlo desde una sesion viva, no podes tocar las particiones que estas usando
<Costeelation> pero hacerlo no borrara nada
<GridCube> no deberia
<GridCube> siempre hay un riesgo
<Costeelation> aaa bueno muchas gracias bro :D
<Costeelation> tocara correrlo
<GridCube> por las dudas hace un respaldo de tu info importante
<Costeelation> ajam
<GridCube> pero sinceramente no deberia
<atl> Hay alguna forma de descargar ubuntu con las actualizaciones al dia? o al menos un posterior a su lanzamiento?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> podes instalar un snapshot de la version siguiente, pero siempre son relativamente inestables porque tienen otras cosas aparte de lo mas nuevo
<cousteau> atl, cuando salga ubuntu 12.04.1
<cousteau> también hay "daily builds", pero sólo para la alfa de Quantal
<cousteau> o a lo mejor http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<cousteau> de todas formas el 23 de este mes sale la 12.04.1
<atl> Si, eso es lo que buscaba, gracias
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Pierrot> quien se fue
<mauricio> Buenas noches, necesito que alguien me ayude con Alsaequal en LXDE
<mauricio> ya que logre instalar todo lo referente a las librerias alsa y tengo un sonido bastante fluido funcionando al 100% pero necesito ecualizarlo, y el ecualizador de alsa despues de instalado no quiere ejecutarse
<luis_> hola,quisiera que m recomienden un traductor ingles-castellano. gss
<Aaron> luis_ bajate aspell-en y aspell-es
<mrojas6996> Buenas necesito saber si alguien sabe algo sobre alsaequal en LXDE
<mrojas6996> ya que me esta dando unos problemillas
<mrojas6996> resulta que tengo completico y funcionando al 100% el audio en alsa, pero necesito ecualizar el sonido asi como se hace con pulseaudio, pero como me daba el sonido muy saturado y de mala calidad, decidi quitar todo rastro de pulseaudio, pero leyendo encontre un equalizer para alsamixer pero no se como hacer para que funcione
<luis_> gss. Aaron
<Charleey> Hola tengo un problema, uso 12.04 y no puedo montar cds, meto los discos a mi lap y no pasa nada, el disco gira y parpadea el led pero no sale el msje de 'que desea hacer' ni aparece como dispositivo
<Charleey> ayuda D:
<chilicuil> hola Charleey: ls /dev/cdrom devuelve algo?, tambien sugiero que introduzcas un cdrom mientras haces $ dmesg | tail
<Charleey> ls /dev/cdrom devuelve /dev/cdrom
<Charleey> intente meter el cd mientras corro udevadm monitor y logre hacer que lo reconociera como un cd virgen, pero ya no funciona nada de nuevo
<Charleey> eject funciona pero nadamas, no se que hacer D:
<chilicuil> por lo que me dices, parece ser que es un problema con udev, cuando el lo reconoce, el automontado funciona.., es una instalación nueva o es una actualizacion?
<Artemis3> ¿puedes iniciar un cd de ubuntu? tan solo para descartar que la unidad no sirva
<chilicuil> sip, eso tambien
<Charleey> es instalacion nueva
<Charleey> antes de instalar ubuntu funcionaba bien en windows
<Artemis3> ¿pero instalaste desde un cd?
<Charleey> USB
<Artemis3> pues si hay posibilidad de que el disco o la unidad tengan problemas
<Artemis3> normalmente no hay que hacer nada para que sirvan los cds
<Artemis3> probar un disco de arranque, de algo, podria descartar esa situacion
<Artemis3> o si puedes conseguir una unidad de cd usb... tambien ^^
<mrojas6996> Hey yuju??
<mrojas6996> ya arregle el problema de audio
<mrojas6996> pero tengo que tomar una decision no se nada de audio asi que cual es mejor ALSA o pulseaudio?
<mrojas6996> porque pulse audio lo ecualizo bien chevere pero sale todo saturado y feo
<mrojas6996> y alsa no tiene ecualizador ni pre-amplificacion
<chilicuil> mmm, no puedes tener pulseaudio sin alsa, alsa son los drivers de sonido, pulseaudio es como un manejador de flujos de audio
<mrojas6996> que alegria alguien respondio! :D necesito saber entonces, si eso es asi, ¿como puedo lograr que pulseaudio no tenga el audio tan saturado?
<mrojas6996> ademas de que estoy viendo que me consume recursos la aplicacion de ecualizador de pulseaudio
<mrojas6996> ademas alsa da un sonido muy lindo, fluido y mejor que windows explotando la tarjeta de realtek como nunca
<chilicuil> mmm, mrojas6996 no uso pulseaudio así que no tengo idea, tal vez puedas encontrar algo de informacion en la wiki sobre pulseaudio de ubuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio , lo siento
<mrojas6996> D':
<mrojas6996> bueno entrando a otro tema, alguien sabe de donde se pueden bajar temas para LXDE?
<mrojas6996> y estilos de botones y ventanas?
<Pierrot> o.o
<chilicui1> sip, lxde utiliza el toolkit gtk2, puedes descargar temas desde http://gnome-look.org/ en las secciones GTK 2.X, sino funciona prueba con los temas de GTK 3.X, mrojas6996
<mrojas6996> :DDD
<mrojas6996> EXCELENTE MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!
<chilicui1> de nada, suerte =)
<Pierrot> yo no me sabia eso
<Pierrot> xD
<chilicui1> lxfe, xfce, gnome, los tiling managers y los *box managers, todos utilizan gtk, kde qt, y hay raras excepciones con sus propios toolkits, como enlightenment
<itxshell> :) buena informacion esa
<mrojas6996> hola de nuevo, jeje baje unos temitas en .tar.gz
<mrojas6996> o algo asi, como los instalo en LXDE?
<xangua> los extraes y los pones en tu directorio oculto .themes si son temas kgt o .icons si son de iconos
<xangua> si no existen .themes o .icons en tu home simplemente los creas mrojas6996
<mrojas6996> ok!
<mrojas6996> muchisimas gracias, que bueno es poder contar con estos medios
<mrojas6996> consigue uno ayuda muy facil y rapido, no como en windows que tenia uno que registrarse para que le respondiera un robot
<mrojas6996> y a veces uno no podia resolver los problemas
<mrojas6996> con estos medios si se puede, y no importa que distro tengamos, siempre los resolvemos con la misma ayuda
<xangua> aaah... pues este canal es de Ubuntu
<mrojas6996> por eso
<mrojas6996> con windows solo los que saben lo resuelven, porque la alternativa es la pirateria y eso no es legal
<mrojas6996> con linux se quita ese peso y todo se arregla de la misma manera
<Tiffon> nas
<meinhof> hola
<[]ToXiC[]> Hola , saludos a todos !
<[]ToXiC[]> para esclarecer una duda ?
<[]ToXiC[]> bueno expongo , tengo xubuntu 12.04 montado en un portatil , al parecer he leído algo sobre los problemas con el modulo ipw2200 pero hasta ahora no me he dado cuenta de problema en si , constantes desconexiones como si de un consumo de energia pareciera (SAVE) , hay alguna forma de solventar este problema , necesito este portatil para uso cotidiano. Gracias , espero respuestas : )
<xnuil> hola, alguien puede ayudarme? no me funciona la cámara pero a la hora de instalar ubuntu si me funcionaba
<Xago> hola a tod@s, buenos dias
<Xago> por alguna extraña razón gnome-shell no me levanta como corresponde e insiste en usar el modelo antiguo. A qué creen que se deba esto?
<atotclic> Xago: te lo ejecuta sin aceleración 3D?
<Xago> levanta el menú antiguo
<atotclic> Xago: el gnome clasic??
<atotclic> y ayer???
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<Xago> hola mi cuate ;)
<Xago> levanta en clasic, exactamente
<Xago> atotclic, levanta en clasic, exactamente
<Xago> me faltará instalar algo?
<Xago> lo otro más curioso ahora es que no me aparece el ícono de red alámbrica/wifi...y solo me aparece el bluetooth
<atotclic> Xago: en la pantalla de inicio le marcas el gnomecon aceleracion y te levanta el clasic
<atotclic> es por que te falta aceleracion 3d
<atotclic> Xago: ayer te funcionaba bien
<Xago> y cuál es el paquete a instalar?
<atotclic> o cuando fue la ultima vez que te funciono bien
<atotclic> Xago: cat /var/log/dpkg.log |grep installed
<Xago> es un laptop nuevo
<atotclic> hay te salen los ultimos paquetes instalados
<atotclic> la instalacion es nueva???
<Xago> sip
<Xago> 12.04
<atotclic> si no te finciona la aceleración 3d ves a sistema aceleración y controladorees
<atotclic> tendras que instalar controladores privatitativos
<Xago> dónde?
<atotclic> tienes una barra arriba
<atotclic> te pone sistema???
<Xago> tengo el menú de applications/system tools/...
<atotclic> Xago: tienes controladores???
<Alejoda> estimados
<Alejoda> necesito de su ayuda
<Alejoda> para una persona discapasitada visual
<GridCube> que ayuda?
<Alejoda> necesito que, en un pc con doble booteo, agregar un beep, un sonido, en la pantalla donde se selecciona el SO de arranque
<Alejoda> se puede hacer eso?
<GridCube> mmm creo que si
<GridCube> dejame averiguar
<Alejoda> porque de otra manera tiene que cronometrar el tiempo de arranque
<Alejoda> y en todas las maquinas es diferente
<Glooskep> Xago que video card tienes?
<Alejoda> me pide que le ponga un sonido
<Alejoda> asi puede saber cuando seleccionar el SO
<Alejoda> por vafor si tienen alguna respuesta, por mail a adavila@duodyn.com.uy
<Alejoda> la comunidad de discapasitados de uruguay se los agradcecera mucho
<GridCube> Alejoda, http://grubpass.sourceforge.net/features/grub2-init-tune/
<GridCube> con init tune podes poner cualquier sonido en grub
<Alejoda> muchas, muchas gracias
<GridCube> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Alejoda> muchas
<Xago> Glooskep, ATI/AMD propietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Alejoda> ;)
<GridCube> Alejoda, no importa que placa uses, grub hace el sonido
<GridCube> Alejoda, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76309/play-a-sound-before-or-after-grub-loads
<atotclic> Xago: los has instalado
<Glooskep> Xago, que problemas tienes?
<Xago> atotclic, Glooskep lo estoy actualizando ahora (post-release updates)
<Xago> el problema o inconveniente en realidad es que ahora no me muestra el ícono administrador de red UTP/WIFI
<Xago> ayer quise conectarme a otra wifi y no me dejó, incluso entrando al setting
<Xago> ya regreso
<Xago> atotclic, no puedo ejecutar gnome-shell...así que seguiré con Unity :(
<atotclic> Xago: no entiendo Unity
<atotclic> en la versiob 12.04 no necesita aceleracion 3d??
<Xago> parece que no...funciona bastante bien
<Xago> pero estaba tan acostumbrado a gnome-shell...pero bueno...los cambios son buenos ;=
<Xago> ;)
<atotclic> Xago: instala gnome3 si te gusta
<itxshell> buen dia
<Glooskep> Quiero quitar los mensajes del sistema que salen al apagar el equipo y solo se vea el splash (si si lo se es cuestión de estetica) alguien sabe ? :D
<GridCube> ese "splash" se llama plymouth
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> !plymouth
<kubot> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<luiss_> heloo
<PakoTM> wenas tardes..
<Xago> fingerprint, no quiere reconocer el sistema http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147186/
<Xago> tiré el comando y responde aparentemente, de manera correcta. Sin embargo, la aplicación Fingerprint GUI 1.04 me dice que el "importek (ox10f1) unknown device (0x1a28)
<Xago> pero en línea de comando: "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 10f1:1a28 Importek"
<Xago> a quién le ha pasado algo similar? y cómo solucionarlo?
<ayla_ab> @find bait alex
<cossier> Xago: eso es para huellas dactilares?
<Xago> sip
<Xago> alguna idea de cómo solucionarlo?
<cossier> Xago: quizas no esté instalado su driver
<Xago> y cuál es el que falta?
<Xago> Importek?
<cossier> Xago: busca en google con este codigo 138a:0005
<Xago> buscando
<Xago> cossier, buscando
<cossier> Xago o tambien con "VFS301 para linux"
<cossier> Xago: instala fprint-demo a ver que mensajes te da!!
<Xago> ya lo hice...no reconoce :(
<cossier> Xago: parece que de momento no esta soportado
<Xago> bugs...por todas partes
<Xago> ninguno solucionado
<Xago> aún
<Xago> parece
<cossier> Xago: leete esto a ver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/744310/comments/51
<cossier> Xago: me refiero al comentario #51
<cossier> Xago: y el del comentario #57 dice que le funcionó
<Xago> cossier, no me funciona esta instalación: sudo dpkg -i libfprint0_0.4.0+git20120202-0ppa1~precise2_amd64.deb
<Xago> dpkg: error processing libfprint0_0.4.0+git20120202-0ppa1~precise2_amd64.deb (--install):
<Xago>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Xago> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xago>  libfprint0_0.4.0+git20120202-0ppa1~precise2_amd64.deb
<atotclic> Xago: No such file or directory
<Xago> ese es el resultado del intento de instalar ese paquete
<atotclic> Xago: ls
<atotclic> lo has descargado donde???
<atotclic> ves al directorio de descarga
<Xago> oooohhhh....no lo he descargado :(
<atotclic> jjajajajja
<atotclic> te podia haber salido barba
<atotclic> jajajjaja
<Xago> jajaja
<Xago> pero cómo se llama el .deb????
<cossier> Xago: en el comentario hay un enlace al deb !! lo instalaste?
<Xago> cossier, en el #51?
<cossier> Xago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/744310/comments/51
<cossier> Xago: pone deb for Precise
<Xago> xD
<Xago> ahora sí lo instalé
<cossier> Xago: cruza los dedos, reza o lo que sea y cuentanos!!
<atotclic> Xago: a ver si te funciona ahora
<Xago> hasta aquí todo bien...Then run "Users and Accounts" and make fingeprint for login
<Xago> pero cuando lock screen...no me respondió
<Xago> cossier, hasta aquí todo bien...Then run "Users and Accounts" and make fingeprint for login
<Xago> cossier, pero cuando lock screen...no me respondió
<cossier> Xago: no se si se refiere a crear un usuario o que debas pertenecer al grupo fingerprint
<Xago> validó bien dentro del user...eso lo hizo bien
<Xago> pero luego cuando bloquié la pantalla...al pasar el dedo, esta vez no hizo nada
<Xago> raro :(
<cossier> Xago: tengo que irme hecha una ojeada en /var/log o con el visor de mensajes !!
<cossier> Xago: te deseo suerte
<darkgod> Hola amigos, una consulta, cual es el ultimo driver nVidia estable? en este momento tengo el 295.59
<Xago> cossier, gracias
<ubuntu> hola
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<chilicuil> hola zodiac_es o/
<Xago> feliz, conseguí activar fingerprint en mi hp pavilion dm4, y gracias a cossier
<Xago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/744310/comments/51
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien me dice xq transmission no me deja bajar achivos de gran tamaño?
<Costeelation> por favos... :)
<xangua> porque el torrent no tendrá muchos seeders
<Costeelation> tiene muchos
<Costeelation> pero dice q error al descargar torrent, archivo demasiado grande
<Costeelation> debe ser por la particion...
<flashmx> hola
<flashmx> alguien puede ayudarme para tener permisos de root en xubuntu 10.04
<fzeta> flashmx: sudo
<Duende> alguien ... que me pueda orientar sobre git y svn -- ?
 * xoan buenas
<Duende> hola xoan
<itxshell> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-15
<atotclic> 
<atotclic> 
<moracabanas> hola, quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme a instalar los drivers del chipset VIA Chrome 9 HC IGP, estoy siguiendo este sitio  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome y he visto que para los chipset VIA, han sacado drivers en Junio para ubuntu 12.04 en este otro sitio http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<moracabanas> alguna sugerencia al respecto?
<luis> hola, con que programa puedo rippear un dvd, el k9 no m responde....
<jasmin-pc> hola, este es un ejemplo a un cliente de como consultar en ubuntu-es (soy ivedci89)
<zcom> luis, mirate esto: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2766595/Como-ripear-un-DVD-en-Ubuntu.html
<luis> como ejecutar "sudo apt-get install dvdrip libdvdread4 rar"
<mrojas6996> Hola! tengo una pregunta sobre las tarjetas de sonido realtek y su funcionamiento en Linux/Debian/Ubuntu
<mrojas6996> sucede que poseo en mi computador instalados, Windows 7 y la nueva version de Lubuntu 12.04
<mrojas6996> resulta que en windows el programa de drivers de realtek posee unas funciones especiales, entre ellas estan una funcion de ambientes, que añade reverberaciones segun el ambiente seleccionado, una funcion para silenciar voces, otra para cambiar tonos, un equalizer de alta calidad, y por ultimo una funcion muy buena que se llama "ecualizacion de sonido" la cual ahumenta o disminuye el volumen a un limite, por lo que los sonidos bajos se equilibran
<mrojas6996> con los altos, y es una muy buena funcion
<mrojas6996> entonces trato de ver como explotar esas funciones en mi lubuntu, pero no se puede
<mrojas6996> ya que de ecualizador use pulseaudio, pero nada que ver, eso es solo ecualizacion por software que echa a perder el sonido
<mrojas6996> y no hay una funcion que cumpla la de nivelar niveles de volumen altos y bajos
<mrojas6996> entonces quisiera saber como hacer para explotar esos efectos de tarjetas realtek que aparecen en windows 7 en mi Lubuntu
<zcom> mrojas6996, sabes cosas de porcesado de audio
<zcom> o empiezas ahora a meterte en ello???
<mrojas6996> emm, mas o menos
<mrojas6996> me gusta jugar con los efectos de ambiente de las tarjetas realtek
<zcom> ahora lo has dicho bien
<zcom> te justa "jugar" a ambientes y equalizaciones
<mrojas6996> y la funcion de nivelacion de audios bajos y altos, es indispensable para mi, ya que sube y baja el volumen solo incluso para los archivos de audio que ripean mal con volumen bajo
<zcom> tienes dos opciones y no son faciles las dos
<zcom> una es seguir usando windows y conocer mas sobre audio digital
<zcom> otra es ahcerlo con ubuntustudio
<mrojas6996> es que lo que mas importa realmente no son los sonidos de ambiente
<zcom> son los efectos
<mrojas6996> sino la funcion de equalizacion de sonido que nivela los volumenes de audio
<mrojas6996> ya que a veces hay archivos de audios MP3 y videos mal ripeados de youtube con un volumen pesimo
<zcom> una reberv una equalizacion y una "normalizacion" <--- esto nivela volumenes
<zcom> o tambien un compresor
<zcom> es que
<zcom> tendrias que mirarte tutoriales de audio
<zcom> mira
<zcom> bajate el audacity
<zcom> y juega con el
<mrojas6996> pasa que a veces uno quiere oir una musica en youtube, la consigue, pero esta mal grabada y no tiene volumen
<mrojas6996> yo no me refiero a manipular archivos de sonido
<mrojas6996> eso ya lo hice hace tiempo ajajajaj
<zcom> en le menu "efectos" hay un monton de presets digitalizadores de efecos de audio
<zcom> te ries?
<mrojas6996> yo se
<zcom> te ries?
<zcom> y dices yo se?
<mrojas6996> es que no me refiero a usar cosas
<mrojas6996> para procesar archivos de audio
<mrojas6996> como hacen los compositores
<zcom> pos que quieres
<zcom> jugar con los efectos de realtek???
<mrojas6996> conoces el programa que se llama 3d soundback?
<mrojas6996> ese programa te permite por ejemplo, activar un equalizador de la talla de pulseaudio ecualizer, solo que usando el chip la tarjeta, y no el software
<zcom> 3d sound back
<zcom> eso es windows
<mrojas6996> no me dejaste terminar
<zcom> a ver que me armo de paciencia
<mrojas6996> las funciones que hace ese programa vienen integradas en windows 7, entre ellas esta esa funcion de nivelacion de volumenes, llamada "ecualizacion de sonido" , que sirve para escuchar con volumen decente videos de youtube grabados de VHS por principiantes
<mrojas6996> ya que algunos los graban con un volumen que apenas se oye
<zcom> si, sigue
<mrojas6996> y esa funcion sirve para todos los audios del sistema, por ejemplo, puede hacer que los sonidos de pidgin se proyecten con más volumen del posible
<mrojas6996> ahora, realtek no ha liberado un programa para manipular esos efectos en linux
<mrojas6996> y como me he vuelto dependiente de esa funcion, pero de ninguna manera quiero volver a esa carga molesta de windows
<mrojas6996> entonces necesito saber si hay algo en el mundo linux que permita usar esas funciones con la misma facilidad y sin perder calidad de sonido, ya que pulseaudio hace que el audio se escuche mal cuando se ecualiza, ademas de no tener la funcion que nivela volumen de audio de forma general
<mrojas6996> que es la que hace que algunos videos con mal volumen se escuchen de forma decente
<mrojas6996> especialmente los que son TV-Rips de cintas VHS
<mrojas6996> solo eso quiero, no estoy haciendole publicidad ni alabando nada
<zcom> entonces tu quieres por ejemplo uno de los casos es:
<zcom> oir el audio de las pelis grbadas en vhs a mas volumen
<zcom> seria eso algo parecido a lo que quieres?
<mrojas6996> no solo de las pelis, sino de cualquier video de youtube que se aparezca y tenga mal volumen
<mrojas6996> que sea una funcion que vaya regulando el volumen, automaticamente
<zcom> pos no
<zcom> se puede hacer de una o varias maneras
<zcom> pero no hay ningun programa que te haga todo eso tan autimaticamente
<zcom> no hay ningun programa igual que lo que tienes en windows con la realtek
<mrojas6996> fijate segun los manuales instructivos de realtek, dice: "La ecualizacion de sonido utiliza el funcionamiento del oído humano para reducir las diferencias del volumen percibido"
<mrojas6996> y recomiendan activarla cuando uno ve peliculas
<zcom> si, eso es muy interesante
<zcom> gran tecnologia
<mrojas6996> eso fue sarcasmo cierto?
<zcom> no,
<zcom> yo aprendi mucho de windows sobre audio
<mrojas6996> aunque si es muy util porque no hace que se sature el audio
<mrojas6996> lo que mas me gusta de las reverberaciones es poder disimular el ambiente en una vocalizacion
<mrojas6996> pero lo que interesaria en mi caso es esa funcion de ecualizacion de sonido
<mrojas6996> para poder ver videos sin tener que mover el control de volumen y sin que todo se oiga saturado
<mrojas6996> especialmente los rippers como este: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnWUPE4FBNo
<mrojas6996> con la ecualizacion de sonido, eso se escucha en un volumen bastante bueno
<zcom> a mi me gustaria desarrollar software y hacer realidad mis fantasias
<zcom> lo digo muy en serio
<zcom> si eres joven y te gusta este mundo de las ideas y la creatividad, puedes tener mucho futuro!
<zcom> sabes que pasa
<zcom> que no todos tenemos el mismo oido
<zcom> entonces todo es relativo con el audio
<zcom> es como los estilos
<zcom> yo escucho de todo pero no todo me gusta
<mrojas6996> entiendo
<zcom> pero que yo sepa, ya sea porque no me hace falta o porque no hago esos "usos", pero lo que dices de un soft que haga eso en linux..que yo sepa no
<zcom> pero tu vas bien
<zcom> ya lo dijistes
<zcom> es para jugar
<zcom> windows siendo de pago va bien para muchas cosas......para jugar o para porfesionales
<zcom> y linux por ser "libre" o "gratuito" por asi entendernos, tambien es bueno para jugar y para profesionales....
<zcom> pero en linux hay cosas que sino existen, tienes la libertad de hacerlas tu mismo de alguna manera creativa e ingeniosa
<zcom> eso solo esta en tu mente
<zcom> no es comodo ni facil
<zcom> es ingenio
<mrojas6996> la cosa es que es dificil construir algo para controlar una cosa con derecho de autor y codigo cerrado como realtek
<zcom> no hombre
<mrojas6996> si ellos nisiquiera lanzaron una version del 3d sound back :'(
<zcom> tu piensas en copiar algo
<zcom> se puede hacer lo que tu dices
<zcom> se puede hacer
<zcom> pero no es con un solo click de raton
<zcom> es montar un proceasor de audio al sistema
<zcom> algo practicamente inutil para el uso determinado........... pero ideal para al que le guste ese cometido!
<zcom> inutil no
<zcom> absurdo
<zcom> montar un sistema de porcesado de audio para ver yotubes y escuchar le pifing entre otras cosas.....seria algo desmesurado
<zcom> seria como matar moscas a cañonazos
<zcom> no se si me entiendes
<zcom> pero eso se puede hacer
<zcom> si que se puede hacer en linux
<mrojas6996> si, estas diciendo que me calle la boca y que deje de fantasear cosas y que me vaya a windows
<zcom> no......
<xangua> las personas escuchan-o leen- lo que quieren escuchar
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<xangua> por cierto esto es un poquito offtopic ;)
<mrojas6996> es que con decir que es algo absurdo y que montar un procesador de audio en linux para ver youtubes es algo absurdo...
<zcom> es muy oftopic
<mrojas6996> es obvio que dice eso, pero en fin, no tiene importancia en lo absoluto solo es una consulta
<zcom> mrojas6996, vamos a #ubuntu-cafe-es si quieres y seguimos
<zcom> al reves
<zcom> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mrojas6996> gracias pero ya no hace falta, solo queria saber si hay un programa que hiciera eso, por el momento no tengo mas consultas
<mrojas6996> solo que si a LXDE se le puede poner un compiz core modesto
<xangua> puedes ponerle compiz ;)
<zcom> AVlinux que es una distribucion de audio usa LXDE y tiene el compiz fusion o no se que de compiz.... yo lo probe y es verdad
<mrojas6996> ok! bueno me despido, hasta luego!
<zcom> xangua, a ti te toco la consulta corta y buena
<zcom> a mi la larga y mala
<mrojas6996> se me olvidaba algo mas
<mrojas6996> tengo un problema que me esta poniendo verde
<mrojas6996> y es que mi raton se desplaza muy lento, fui al sistema y configure el raton para que se mueva a velocidad 100
<mrojas6996> y sigue igual de lento
<mrojas6996> es un mouse optico USB
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> instale linux en mi particion de windows, repare el grub2, pero ahora no veo a windows, pueden ayudarme con eso? segui estas instrucciones http://conocimientoadictivo.blogspot.com/2012/06/grub2-no-reconoce-windows.html y tengo esto  http://pastebin.com/K24BbDMn , alguien puede ayudarme?
<willfrand> si home
<eliricci> microfono no me anda!!!!
<eliricci> solucion?
<eliricci> ya entre en preferencias de sonido y ni si quiera detecta el microfono
<eliricci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148071/
<eliricci> ahi esta la salida de sudo lshw
<eliricci> hooolaaaa
<eliricci> microfono no es reconocido en <<preferencias de sonido>> solapa "entrada"  en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148071/ hay informacion de mi hardware y sus estados. alguna sugerencia para activar mi microfono?
<dylan66> mic interno o externo?
<eliricci> interno del notebook
<dylan66> en pestaña hardware que tienes?
<eliricci> cómo que en pestaña hardware?
<dylan66> preferencis de sonido
<dylan66> hardware
<eliricci> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559231_273691966076631_1066580981_n.jpg
<dylan66> escribe alsamixer en la consola
<eliricci> en las preferencias de sonido de ubuntu12 NO HAY pestaña hardware
<eliricci> ok
<dylan66> f6
<dylan66> selecciona tu tarjeta de sonido
<eliricci> waw
<dylan66> y en las columnas sube el mic
<eliricci> dejame revisarlo a ver si lo entiendo al alsamixer
<eliricci> bueno.... (..)
<eliricci> mira,
<paul__> Ola queria preguntar si hay alguna manera de personalisar la terminal de ubuntu?? por ejemplo con logotipos
<eliricci> como lo deje: dylan66 http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532978_273694819409679_1387002801_n.jpg
<eliricci> no hay caso dylan66
<eliricci> microfono no es reconocido en <<preferencias de sonido>> solapa "entrada"  en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148071/ hay informacion de mi hardware y sus estados. alguna sugerencia para activar mi microfono?   ah.....    y aqui como quedo el amixer http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532978_273694819409679_1387002801_n.jpg
<diego1_> hola
<eliricci> bueno reinicio a windows... no vaya ser cosa que hay que dejar el microfono activo en windows para que funcione en ubuntu como me paso con la wireless... (que commodore de mierda, armado con hardware privativo...)   cualquier cosa, si saben algo de este asunto, responder al usuario ivedci89
<eliricci> microfono no es reconocido en <<preferencias de sonido>> solapa "entrada"  en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148071/ hay informacion de mi hardware y sus estados. alguna sugerencia para activar mi microfono?   ah.....    y aqui como quedo el amixer http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532978_273694819409679_1387002801_n.jpg   responder al usuario ivedci89
<diego1_> hace cuanto usas ubuntu ?
<diego1_> si entra a terminal y escribe alsamixer desde ahi subes el mic
<diego__> hola
<Duende> hola diego__
<braiam> la guia sobre regexp más digerible que he encontrado http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/regexp.html#regexptutorial
<Tiffon> nas
<win-fail> hola a todos que tal
<omikron4> que tal? win-fail
<win-fail> bien omikron4 , disfrutando de mi ubuntu :) muy contento con el
<win-fail> recien he comprado un laptop y he borrado el virus windows
<omikron4> a todos... quien dijo que los cabrones no existian... o por lo menos apenas se veian? MIRAD! http://www.adslzone.net/article9252-microsoft-impedira-la-instalacion-de-otro-sistema-operativo-en-los-equipos-con-windows-8.html
<omikron4> win-fail: pues mira el articulo porque ese virus aun actua
<win-fail> si, lo se, lo ley ayer en apy geek
<win-fail> no me preocupa demasiado, no pienso instalar windows 8 xD
<omikron4> win-fail: no se trata de que lo instales.. se trata de los equipos nuevos..
<win-fail> creo que mucha gente va ha empezar a optar por otros sistemas operativos despues de esta versión del win
<win-fail> omikron4, sabes la única forma de frenarlo? no comprar ordenadores nuevos con esas prácticas.
<omikron4> parece ser que a partir de comprar un ordenador con ese sistema ya no se podra instalar ningun otro sistema
<win-fail> pues que quieres que te diga, creo que eso es denunciable...
<omikron4> win-fail: ni siquiera podras instalar el siete si te parece que es peor.. como en el caso del vista
<Lopulus> Hola ! hay algun programa para ver a que velocidad transfiero datos a traves e internet?
<RDOlivaw> Lopulus: tienes iptraf
<Lopulus> DESDE DONDE LO descargo?
<Lopulus>  lkk .00                                       vv
<RDOlivaw> ahora te paso el link de rapidshare con el crack
<win-fail> lol
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> win-fail .... Buen nick!
<win-fail> gracias
<moracabanas> hola, quisiera saber exactamente cual es el driver que tengo que instalar en ubuntu 12.04 para tener aceleracion 3d o 2d como poco para la tarjeta grafica VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family. Gracias por vuestra ayuda
<moracabanas> #ubuntu
<itxshell> buen dia
<GridCube> buenas
<s1_10> hola
<s1_10> hay alguine?
<s1_10> nadie?
<s1_10> necesito saber si alguien me puede decir o recomendar un art{iculo
<GridCube> !alguien | s1_10
<kubot> s1_10: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<s1_10> necesito escalar privilegiod de root en ubuntu 10.10
<s1_10> no tengo la clave de root
<guampa> !pirateria s1_10
<kubot> s1_10: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<s1_10> as{i que necesito escalar privilegios
<s1_10> por favor
<s1_10> esto no tiene nada de legal
<s1_10> es auditor{ia
<guampa> no s1_10
<s1_10> ni es piratería ni va contra ninguna ley
<GridCube> la contraseña de root es la misma que la de tu usuario principal, en ubuntu no hay un usuario root, se usa sudo
<GridCube> !sudo | s1_10
<kubot> s1_10: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<s1_10> lo siento, no estoy acostumbrado
<s1_10> soy user de debian fedora
<s1_10> y estoy acostumbrado a sministrar diectamente
<s1_10> lo que pasa es que pusieron darwin OS en los computadores de mi universidad
<s1_10> de la biblioteca
<s1_10> basado en ubuntu 10.10
<s1_10> y obviamente no tengo la clave de root
<GridCube> !root | s1_10
<kubot> s1_10: La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<s1_10> pero este pc tiene numerosos problemas, adem{as de estar asquerosamente disfrzado de windows 7
<s1_10> los drivers suckean
<s1_10> pero aunque use sudo me pide la pass de asmnistraci{on
<s1_10> la pass default para el user es 1
<s1_10> para sudo no sirve
<s1_10> adem{as no se si as{i es ubuntu, pero gnome est{a correindo en la tty1
<s1_10> *tty7
<s1_10> yo suelo correrla en la 1
<s1_10> con todo respeto no es nada ilegal, ni infracci{on a nada
<s1_10> pensé que quizás aquí tendrían un exploit o algo
<s1_10> para escalar privilegios
<s1_10> 10.10 es ya bastante vieja
<GridCube> no
<RDOlivaw> pregúntale al bofh de la universidad
<RDOlivaw> si no eres el administrador de esos equipos, no lo intentes
<s1_10> no tiene idea de donde está parado
<s1_10> son pcs HP que vinieron así
<s1_10> sé que puedo cambiar la clave desde el grub
<guampa> s1_10: no te vamos a asistir con eso
<s1_10> peor no quiero reiniciar
<s1_10> ok
<s1_10> aunque no entiendo porque
<s1_10> parece más una opinión personal tuya
<guampa> pues no lo es, lamento si te parece asi
<RDOlivaw> s1_10: estas preguntando como vulnerar el sistema, eso va mas alla del alcance de este channel
<s1_10> ok, gracias por todo
<s1_10> pero las vunerabilidades son parte de la asistencia, supongo
<s1_10> Adiós
<s1_10> y de todas formas cambiarla pass desde las líneas del grub es extremadamente fácil
<s1_10> http://www.dragonjar.org/resetear-contrasena-de-root-con-grub.xhtml
<s1_10> http://linuxzone.es/faq/%C2%BFcomo-poner-y-recuperar-la-contrasena-de-administrador/
<s1_10> solo veía a dejar eso
<s1_10> venía
 * GridCube rolls eyes
<Xago_> hola...por alguna razón tengo problemas para visualizar videos con Vimeo, mas no con youtube. En el primer caso, los videos corren muy rápido y en youtube anda normal
<bernardo> hola que tal!! como puedo realizar un cache de internet en un ubuntu server
<bernardo> estoy compartiendo internet con arno iptables
<bernardo> y sin network manager
<bernardo> configurado con /etc/network/interfaces
<RDOlivaw> squid?
<bernardo> squid? tengo que reconfigurar toda la red para ello? me gustaria que fuera sencillo y que iptables continuase compartiendo internet es posible?
<bernardo> que squid esta con ip tables?
<bernardo> u hay alguna alternativa?
<guampa> podes poner un squid y con iptables redireccionar puertos 80 y 443 para que pasen por el squid
<bernardo> como seria? tengo el servidor con dos placas de red
<bernardo> una con internet y otra a la intranet local
<guampa> el squid lo configuras para que escuche en 127.0.0.1 en el servidor, y en iptables haces algo como
<guampa> iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,443 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:<puertodelsquid>
<bernardo> estoy usando arno ip tables
<bernardo> para configurar iptables
<guampa> y en squid tenes que especificar que opera como proxy transparente
<guampa> ah, no conozco esp
<guampa> *eso
<bernardo> arno ip tables...
<guampa> arno ip tables, no lo conozco
<guampa> uses lo que uses, lo que tenes que hacer es un DNAT de puertos tcp 80 y 443 en la placa conectada a la red local, con destino a 127.0.0.1:<puerto del squid>
<guampa> en el comando iptables que puse, para agregar la placa de entrada seria antes de -p tcp "-i ethX"
<bernardo> dnat :S ok
<lflorez_> buenas
<lflorez_> alquien sabe del algun progama para ubunto que me traduzca en varios idiomas sin conexion a internet??
<atotclic> lflorez_: babiloo
<jaimico> hola desde america para todos ustedes
<Xago_> hola...por alguna razón tengo problemas para visualizar videos con Vimeo, mas no con youtube. En el primer caso, los videos corren muy rápido y en youtube anda normal
<Markspicologyc> hola alguien puede ayudarme
<Exio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Markspicologyc> al intentar arrancar mi Lucid como siempre, me ha dado un error initframs o algo así, y indicaba Console: Switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48
<Markspicologyc> gracias kubot
<Markspicologyc> del cual no consigo determinar que ocurre
<Markspicologyc> es como si una partición estuviera bloqueada
<Markspicologyc> estoy desde el LiveCd de lucid, y al lanzarle un "sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc8 que es la partición aparentemente dañada, me dice que está siendo utilizada
<Markspicologyc> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Markspicologyc> Gracias, Exio.
<Xago_> hola...por alguna razón tengo problemas para visualizar videos con Vimeo, mas no con youtube. En el primer caso, los videos corren muy rápido y en youtube anda normal
<Markspicologyc> Hola Xago_  has revisado los plugins?
<Xago_> plugins? de chromium?
<Markspicologyc> si
<Markspicologyc> about:plugins
<Xago_> oops....espera
<Markspicologyc> en la barra de direcciones del navegador si tipeas eso accedes a la zona de gestión de plugins.
<Markspicologyc> alguien puede darme algun consejo para solucionar este error: "EXT4-fs warning (device sdc8): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem"
<Xago_> Markspicologyc, instalé un plugin de chromium, pero sigue igual...solo Vimeo :(
<Markspicologyc> ummm, qué gráfica tienes?
<Markspicologyc> si tiras el comando "glxinfo | grep rendering" que responde?
<lflorez_> atotclic ok dejame probarlo
<lflorez_> atotclic gracias
<ramrebol> hola. Tengo un pendrive de 4Gb que dice que no tiene mas que unos megas libres. He borrado el .Trash, ls -l no aparece nada, he hecho rm -r *  y no se libera espacio. Que puedo hacer?
<AlbertJB> es normal que el wubi tarde a instalarse 10 horas?
<Exio> formatearlo ramrebol
<AlbertJB> tengo un compañero que me está contando que le pasa esto y no sé qué decirle
<davidpar> aloja
<davidpar> tengo una duda
<davidpar> soy nuevo
<ramrebol> Exio: supongo que formatearlo es opcion. Pero por que ha pasado esto?  Tiene espacio y no se pueden guardar cosas, es raro
<AlbertJB> alguien ha usado Wubi alguna vez?
<omikron4> AlbertJB: yo use wubi
<AlbertJB> y qué tal
<AlbertJB> lo recomiendas a un usuario de windows que quiera probar ubuntu
<omikron4> AlbertJB: si quieres mi consejo te dire.. jamas pondria algo que funcione bajo windows.. y no le tengo mania a windows.. es que soy practico y no me gusta exponer mis datos
<AlbertJB> juas
<AlbertJB> sorry davidpar
<omikron4> pero si quieres que sea una aplicacion mas bajo windows.. cuando quieras desinstalar... panel de controla instalar o desinstalar y desinstalar ubuntu
<omikron4> AlbertJB: y si crees que soy cruel con windows. mira esto.. http://www.adslzone.net/article9252-microsoft-impedira-la-instalacion-de-otro-sistema-operativo-en-los-equipos-con-windows-8.html
<AlbertJB> no he dicho nada
<AlbertJB> ;)
<AlbertJB> yo pienso como tu
<AlbertJB> saludos
<Markspicologyc> la lucha está en todos los frentes, que gente más imperialista la madre que me pario
<Markspicologyc> tengo un problema con el sistema parece ser que tengo la partición del sistema corrupta o algo así porque me no me deja entrar, con fdisk -l si la identifica, pero cuando intento lanzarle un fsck, me dice que está montada o siendo utilizada y me da la impresión de que no es así. ¿tenéis alguna idea de que puedo hacer?
<Markspicologyc> ¿es normal que un "sudo mkdir /media/DISCODURO && mount -t ext4 -o ro,noload /dev/sdc8 /media/DISCODURO" se tire más de 15 minutos?
<RDOlivaw> que el mkdir tarde eso, sería preocupante
<RDOlivaw> el mount, pues ya depende del dispositivo
<Markspicologyc> jajaja
<Markspicologyc> por eso lo digo
<Markspicologyc> es un disco duro sata
<Markspicologyc> pero parece que el sistema de archivos está dañado o corrupto, y no consigo repararlo, se le ocurre alguna idea RDOlivaw ?
<RDOlivaw> e2fsck?
<RDOlivaw> smartctl?
<Markspicologyc> está como haciendo algo desde que he lanzado el mount antes, y no me atrevo a cortarlo, a ver si lo voy a corromper aún más.
<RDOlivaw> ^C y chequea el filesystem
<Markspicologyc> el primero me dice lo mismo que fsck que la unidad está siendo utilizada por otro programa o que está montada, y montada no aparece. Y el otro no lo conozco.
<omikron4> aunque esto no es el cafe. mirad esto.. http://www.adslzone.net/article9252-microsoft-impedira-la-instalacion-de-otro-sistema-operativo-en-los-equipos-con-windows-8.html
<RDOlivaw> si estás tratando de montarlo o está montado no uses e2fsck!
<Markspicologyc> entre eso y los hp con las cuatro particiones primarias ocupadas...
<RDOlivaw> !ot | omikron4
<kubot> omikron4: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Markspicologyc> e2fsck en que se diferencia del fsck?
<RDOlivaw> en nada
<Markspicologyc> y el otro que me has dicho smartctl?
<Markspicologyc> no lo conozco, miraré por google a ver como se usa.
<RDOlivaw> smartctl no repara, sólo es para obtener datos del estado del disco
<RDOlivaw> para reparar, e2fsck o fsck
<Markspicologyc> el tema es que el disco lo reconoce y reconoce las particiones, porque tiene varias y las vé, pero esa en concreto, es como si hubiera sido bloqueada desde dentro. o algo así.
<Markspicologyc> gracias RDOlivaw voy a ver si con otra terminal lanzo el smartctl y te digo
<RDOlivaw> eso sí, para sacarle provecho debes tener habilitado SMART desde el BIOS
<Markspicologyc> no reconoce el comando
<RDOlivaw> tienes que tener instalado el programa
<RDOlivaw> seguramente se llame smartmontools el paquete en Ubuntu
<Markspicologyc> acabo de lanzar apt-get install smartctl y no lo encuentra
<Markspicologyc> ahhh
<Markspicologyc> ok
<RDOlivaw> búscalo en los repositorios
<RDOlivaw> apt-cache search paquete
<Markspicologyc> estoy instalandolo
<RDOlivaw> ok
<Markspicologyc> me aparece postfix configuration?
<Markspicologyc> le he puesto sinconfiguración
<RDOlivaw> está bien, no es necesario
<Markspicologyc> veámos...
<RDOlivaw> seguramente sea porque quiere configurar smartd
<Markspicologyc> parece como si necesitara estos paquetes bsd-mailx postfix
<Markspicologyc> además del smartmontools.
<RDOlivaw> no no
<RDOlivaw> todo eso no interesa
<RDOlivaw> es lo malo de apt, te mete dependencias por todos lados
<Markspicologyc> estoy desde un livecd
<Markspicologyc> porque desde el sistema es que no me deja ni cargar, lógicamente será porque el kernel se encuentra en la partición que está corrupta
<Markspicologyc> y sí reparo la instalación haciendo una instalación encima, perderé todos los programas y configuraciones que tenía? Tengo partición de /home aparte claro.
<Markspicologyc> he leído que uno muy bueno para reparar particiones es TestDisk, lo has probado alguna vez RDOlivaw ???
<RDOlivaw> sí, pero no es para reparar filesystems
<RDOlivaw> ni discos duros
<RDOlivaw> es para recuperar particiones y datos borrados
<Markspicologyc> es que no estoy seguro si es el sistema de archivos o la partición en sí lo que está dañada
<Markspicologyc> como puedo mirar eso?
<RDOlivaw> fdisk -l
<RDOlivaw> si puedes listar todas las particiones, entonces significa que la tabla de particiones está bien
<RDOlivaw> cada partición tiene su propio formato de archivos, que puede estar dañado o no
<Markspicologyc> ese comando si lista bien
<RDOlivaw> lo que no significa que se haya perdido la partición, por lo que testdisk es irrelevante
<Markspicologyc> pero el bootloader está en otro disco
<Markspicologyc> ok
<Markspicologyc> comprendo
<RDOlivaw> cuando dije filesystem, me refería al formato de archivos de la partición en cuestión
<RDOlivaw> =)
<RDOlivaw> el bootloader? por qué no empiezas por el principio y explicas bien el problema que tienes?
<Markspicologyc> si, el ext4, ext3, ntfs, etc no¿?
<RDOlivaw> sí, a eso me refería
<Markspicologyc> Pues el problema es que he ido a arrancar el sistema, como siempre y me ha salido un error, el prompt se ha puesto como initframs, y daba un error Console:Switchin to colour frame buffer device 170x48
<Markspicologyc> y todo ha sido por darle al boton de reset despues de un bloqueo por unas pruebas con gstrearmer
<RDOlivaw> hubo alguna actualización del kernel o algo?
<RDOlivaw> antes de que reiniciaras?
<Markspicologyc> entonces he probado a arrancar con el livecd y conectarme desde aquí para buscar algo... No, no se estaba instalando nada, lo que sí se había quedado es una áctualización de paquetes de librerías, y de openoffice
<Markspicologyc> nada del kernel me refiero
<RDOlivaw> se ha cortado en medio de una actualización?
<Markspicologyc> sí
<RDOlivaw> el error parece ser algo relacionado con la gráfica
<RDOlivaw> no te deja loguearte?
<Markspicologyc> inicia directamente en initframs
<Markspicologyc> pero se queda en bucle haciendo un reconocimiento de hw
<Markspicologyc> y carga algo así como Busybox
<Markspicologyc> dice
<Markspicologyc> No init found. Try pasing init=bootarg
<RDOlivaw> tienes una gráfoca nvidia?
<RDOlivaw> gráfica*
<Markspicologyc> es integrada de intel
<Markspicologyc> i865
<Markspicologyc> funcionaba genial
<Markspicologyc> hasta con renderizado.
<Markspicologyc> Tenía el compiz activado y funcionando perfectamente.
<RDOlivaw> si pruebas deshabilitando framebuffer al bootear?
<Markspicologyc> no se hacer eso, :-s
<Markspicologyc> es que no creo que sea de gráfica
<Markspicologyc> tiene más pinta de que sea filesystem sí.
<RDOlivaw> pudiste utilizar fsck ya?
<Markspicologyc> me dice que está siendo utilizado
<Markspicologyc> pero esto empeora porque ahora gparted no me muestra las particiones, :-S
<Markspicologyc> me acabo de descargar el testdisk, voy instalarlo
<RDOlivaw> pero cancelaste el mount o no?
<Markspicologyc> si acabo de cancelarlo
<ateo-busca-tride> dfdfhfgh
<Markspicologyc> me lo descargo pero desde el livecd no me deja nada lo descomprimo en la carpeta tmp con "tar jfvc testdisk-6.14-WIP.linux26.tar.bz2" entro en la carpeta y "make" y me dice... Andeee vassss
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, estas usando un livecd de ubuntu?
<Markspicologyc> sí
<GridCube> si estas usandolo con sudo apt-get install testdisk
<GridCube> y listo
<Markspicologyc> sí??
<Markspicologyc> voy a probar
<GridCube> pues si
<GridCube> si lo habre usado
<Markspicologyc> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<Markspicologyc> eso me da
<GridCube> algo mas esta usando tu apt-src
<GridCube> tenes abierto synaptic?
<Markspicologyc> no
<RDOlivaw> algo está usando dpkg Markspicologyc
<Markspicologyc> acabo de lanzar un "ps -e | grep apt*
<GridCube> tenes algo abierto que esta usando apt
<Markspicologyc> y he matado un proceso que tenía el apt-get abierto
<Markspicologyc> pero tampoco me deja
<Markspicologyc> como puedo ver eso??
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, no estas actualizando nada? una lista de paquetes? algo?
<RDOlivaw> lsof|grep dpkg ?
<Markspicologyc> no, solo tengo una terminal abierta con lo que estoy haciendo y el firefox con el chat
<RDOlivaw> me voy para mi casa, éxitos Markspicologyc
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, pues algo esta usando tu dkpg
<GridCube> hiciste sudo?
<atl_> E leido por ahi varias formas de limitar el ancho de banda en ubuntu pero quiero preguntar si recomiendan una especialmente
<Markspicologyc> Muchas gracias RDOlivaw por todo, seguiré con la lucha, como siempre, jajaja.
<Markspicologyc> con ese comando lsof, aparecen muchos procesos
<GridCube> si estas usando alguna actualizacion puede fallar
<GridCube> reinicia el livecd
<Markspicologyc> ok, GridCube vuelvo ahora.., gracias
<Markspicologyc> ya estoy de vuelta
<Markspicologyc> GridCube: cuando lanzo el fsck, me dice: fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2 fsck.ext4: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sdc8 ¿Sistema de ficheros montado o abierto en exclusiva por otro programa?
<GridCube> abriste el disco desde tu live session?
<Markspicologyc> no
<Markspicologyc> no he usado más que el terminal
<GridCube> si no hace sudo umount /dev/sdc8
<Markspicologyc> umount: /dev/sdc8 no está montado (según mtab)
<GridCube> tons?
<Markspicologyc> :-S
<GridCube> :/
<Markspicologyc> no lo comprendo
<GridCube> uno te dice que no esta montado y el otro que si
<Markspicologyc> que programa puede estar usandolo??
<Markspicologyc> dice puede estar montado o abierto en exclusiva
<GridCube> ninguno si mtab no lo reconoce
<Markspicologyc> que es eso de abrir en exclusiva??
<Markspicologyc> jajaja
<GridCube> que algo mas lo tiene montado
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, intentaste sudo apt-get install testdisk
<GridCube> ?
<Markspicologyc> no voy a ver
<Markspicologyc> te digo
<Markspicologyc> no se puede encontrar el paquete
<GridCube> >testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<GridCube> tiene que estar
<GridCube> escribiste bien?
<Markspicologyc> si
<Markspicologyc> y he mirado a ver si tiene
<Markspicologyc> search
<Markspicologyc> a ver que instalo aptitude
<Markspicologyc> pero no tiene
<Markspicologyc> ya estaba instalado
<Markspicologyc> ok, no lo encuentra
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update
<Markspicologyc> y el show tampoco muestra el paquete, dice que no pudo encontrarlo
<GridCube> luego sudo apt-get install testdisk
<GridCube> tenes que actualizar la lista de paquetes
<Markspicologyc> actualizado y no lo encuentra.
<GridCube> O_O
<GridCube> de enserio?
<GridCube> lo estas escribiendo bien?
<Markspicologyc> te lo prometo
<GridCube> pasame lo que escribiste
<Markspicologyc> sí
<Markspicologyc> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo apt-get install testdisk Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete testdisk
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, en synaptic? no lo encontras?
<Markspicologyc> :-S
<Markspicologyc> voy a ver
<GridCube> tiene que estar
<GridCube> yo lo instale un monton de veces
<Markspicologyc> no lo encuentra
<Markspicologyc> tendré que añadir algun repositorio??
<GridCube> jolin
<GridCube> fijate si tenes universe abilitado si
<GridCube> es lo unico que se me ocurre
<Markspicologyc> no lo tenía no
<Markspicologyc> lo acabo de habilitatr
<Markspicologyc> y el otro también
<Markspicologyc> estoy actualizando
<Costeelation> a alguien le ha pasado que lightreader no inicia sesion?
<GridCube> no se que es eso
<GridCube> asi que no, no me ha pasado
<Costeelation> j/ ubuntu-es-cafe
<Markspicologyc> instalando
<Markspicologyc> jajaja
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Markspicologyc> tenías razón.
<Costeelation> falla al teclear ;)
<Markspicologyc> jajaja
<GridCube> bueno Markspicologyc :D ahora ya esta no?
<Markspicologyc> voy a ver
<Markspicologyc> no soy muy bueno
<Markspicologyc> no he usado nunca testdisk
<ateo-busca-tride> como me puedo conectar al irc hispano??????
<Markspicologyc>  # tipea /connect irc.hispano-org.org quizá así puedas.
<Markspicologyc> GridCube: se queda desempaquetando ahí bloqueado... es normal???
<ateo-busca-tride> no pasa nada .(
<ateo-busca-tride> :(
<GridCube> /server irc.hispano-org.org
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, no se, depende de tu ram y todo eso, esta instalando en un livecd
<Markspicologyc> ya, tengo 2 GB pero...
<Markspicologyc> ateo-busca-tride: tendrás que utilizar otro webchat que no sea de freenode o buscar el mibbit o algo así.
<Markspicologyc> y usarlo.
<win-fail> hola amigos!
<Markspicologyc> buenas win-fail un nick auténtico, jajaja
<win-fail> tan real como la vida misma :p
<Markspicologyc> ;-()
<win-fail> sabéis algún programa para hacer backup del disco entero?
<GridCube> dejadùp
<GridCube> dd
<GridCube> ah... no se un millon mas
<Costeelation> algo raro me paso... instale precies en una laptop de ultima generacion, particione y quedo bn , luego q actualize y reinicie, no queria pasar del plymouth
<Costeelation> :(
<Costeelation> precise*
<win-fail> GridCube, gracias! busco alguno que pueda grabar en cd o dvd y después sea instalable desde 0
<Markspicologyc> win-fail: dd if=/hdxa of=/hdyb (copia una partición en otra) dd if=/hdx of=/hdy (copia de un disco duro en otro)
<GridCube> win-fail, ? como un ghost drive de norton?
<win-fail> si, creo que esa sería la mejor solución Markspicologyc , posiblemente me quepa en un dvd todo el contenido (no tengo datos apenas)
<win-fail> GridCube, la verdad nunca probé ghost drive, no sabría decir si es exactamente lo que buscaba...
<GridCube> mmkay
<Markspicologyc> Yo es la que siempre uso, cuando tengo posibilidades,
<GridCube> Markspicologyc, y no quiere?
<win-fail> Markspicologyc, en caso de querer "re-hacer" la partición podría hacerlo desde una live no?
<Markspicologyc> GridCube: sigue ahí parado, :-/
<GridCube> jolin
<Markspicologyc> yo creo que no funciona
<mamavi03> hola hola
<Pierrot> :D buenas tardes hermanos/as, hijos/as, Sobrinos/as y Harry Potter
<mamavi03> tengo un pc con ubuntu 12.04   con 2gb de ram y funciona muy lento
<threadnix> la instalaste con wubi?
<threadnix> Hola que tal? no hay soporte de ubuntu para gpt aun?
<GridCube> !gpt
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'gpt'.
<threadnix> quiero sacar win7
<threadnix> pero... voy a tener que formatear
<threadnix> es lo que saco intel
<threadnix> para dejar de usar MBR
<threadnix> pero parece que ubuntu no tiene soporte
<threadnix> no ve las particiones en ese esquema
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> no se
<mansanken> hola gente como les va a todos y todas
<mamavi03> esto funciona muuuuyyy leeento! que hago??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149713/
<ateo-busca-tride> estoy aburrido tomandome un vino y escuchando metallica
<mansanken> hola gente de nuevo por aca se me corto la conexion
<mansanken> necesito ayuda
<mansanken> ??
<mansanken> Perdi los derechos de administrador y me complica la vida por que no puedo hacer mucho, alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-16
<juank3> hola
<Duende> hola juank3
<Sapote> Hola gente
<chilicuil> hola Sapote o/
<Duende> hola Sapote hoka chilicuil
<chilicuil> o/ Duende
<threadnix> Hola alguien sabe que pasa con ubuntu 12.04 y esquema gpt?
<threadnix> no hay soporte?
<juank3> alguien ha tenido problemas con este wireless atheros ar9002wb-1ng?
<Duende> juank3, ... que pena no manejo inalambrica ... :S no puedo ayudar, tal vez alguien mas
<juank3> Duende: gracias de todas formas XD.
<Duende> threadnix,  ... y que pasa con eso?'
<threadnix> no uso MBR cambie el esquema por guid partition table
<threadnix> que es mejor
<threadnix> y se nota
<threadnix> pero... ubuntu no detecta el sistema hibrido
<threadnix> Ubuntu no ve la particion que cree
<threadnix> intento solucionarlo sin formatear
<Duende> hum no he hecho ese cambio ... yo
<Duende> pero entonces ubuntu estaba antes de hacer ese cambio??
<threadnix> no , quiero instalarlo ahora
<Pierrot> T_T hoy acabo de perder alguien muy especial Fate que descanses en paz!!! (bueno te veo en otro canal xD)
<threadnix> pierrot? yorugua?
<Pierrot> D: no
<threadnix> =O
<pf> hola
<pf> alguien sabe como instalar Video DownloadHelper en srware iron
<pf> alguien sabe como instalar Video DownloadHelper en srware iron
<pf> hello
<Duende> yo no ... :S
<boottella> buenas noches..
<boottella> necesito arreglar un tema de resolucion con xfce, se e todo en miniatura ,como lo puedo solucionar?
<boottella> lo tengo en linux-mint pero no hay soporte en español
<boottella> no hay controladores privatios para esta placa aparentemente
<boottella> por lo menos eso dice el wizard
<boottella> una vez me habia pasado lo mismo con lubuntu y alguien del canal me lo habia solucionado, no  recuerdo como
<boottella> tengo una gforce 5200 de 128M
<boottella> holas, alguien por aqui ?
<chilicuil> la mayoria esta durmiendo boottella, y yo no uso xfce, tal vez quieras darte una vuelta en unas 10 hrs
<chilicuil> o esperar que alguien llegue (por aqui son las 23:55 hrs)
<boottella> jajaj, esta bien zzzz yo tambien deberia estar en el sobre ya
<boottella> me quedo un rato,
<boottella> chilicuil: conoces si hay algun canal de mint en español?
<chilicuil> en español..., nop, ni idea, pero casi seguro lo tuyo tambien aplica a ubuntu
<boottella> si seguro..
<boottella> es muy parecido mint a lubuntu... o a xubuntu
<Duende> hola boottella
<Duende> yo suo xfce
<Duende> *uso
<boottella> que tal.. buenas noches Duende
<Duende> buenas noches ... se ve todo en miniatura?? ... ajustar la resolución para que se vea mas grande ??
<boottella> lo probe
<boottella> pero no , es otra cosa parece
<boottella> cambian algunas fuetes pero el sistema en general se ve en miniatura
<Duende> bueno ... entonces ya le intentó cambiar la resolución
<Duende> bajarle a la resolucion para que se vea mas grande.
<Duende> es la primera vez que usa xfce ?? .
<Duende> es un PC de escritorio, un portatil, o un mini ??
<boottella> de escritorio
<boottella> use xubuntu antes... si no mal recuerdo usaba xfce
<Duende> ok ...
<Duende> y lo de la resolución ya lo probó?
<boottella> si mira te paso un paste
<boottella> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/c59b59428e46f4556640957f4df82ac5.png
<boottella> asi se e todo
<boottella> *ve
<boottella> pc: pentium III 700mhz, 640 ram
<boottella> 128 de video gforece 5200
<boottella> disco de 160G
<boottella> mint maya 13 xfce
<Duende> humm si horrible
<Duende> pero de resto se ve como propocionado .... sería mirar el tamaño de la fuente
<Duende> que tamaño de fuente tiene??
<boottella> me parece que hay que agregar en el xorg algunos valore, puede ser?
<Duende> pero ... no creo, porque el resto se ve bien ... o sea es mint tampoco ...
<boottella> ahorea para poder leer algo le puse 18
<boottella> alores de algo, maldita memoria.... no recuerdo como era..
<boottella> *valores
<Duende> puede mirar .?? .
<boottella> algo
<boottella> en realidad se ve mas nitido con mayor resolucion
<Duende> pero confirmar el tamaño de la letra y el tipo de letra que tiene
<boottella> pero mas pequeño tambien...
<boottella> no eso no lo llego a leer
<boottella> en apariencias esta creo pero ahi las letras no se distinguen
<Duende> vea el tipo de letra que tengo es droid sans tamaño 10
<Duende> y va bieeen
<Duende> sino le va tocar tomar capturas de pantalla y hacre zoom a las imagenes
<boottella> claro... esa es buena
<boottella> ahi le subi algunas fuentes las de los iconos
<Duende> humm...
<Duende> de ahí debería ser ...
<Duende> y de cuando para acá fue que se dañó así la fuente?
<boottella> no encuentro donde estan las fuentes del menu y las ventanas
<boottella> desde que lo instale hoy
<boottella> asi arranco del principio
<boottella> arp- conoces de xfce ?
<boottella> necesito arreglar un tema de resolucion
<boottella> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/c59b59428e46f4556640957f4df82ac5.png
<boottella> asi esta mi escritorio de mint
<Pierrot> D:
<boottella> hello
<boottella> :p
<debsan> boottella, ejecuta xfce4-appearance-settings
<Tiffon> nas
<boottella> hola alguien me podr{ia decir como arreglar la resolucion el xfce, se ve todo en miniatura, cambie la resolucion desde opciones de pantalla pero no se soluciono
<boottella> una vez me paso ya lo mismo con lubuntu creo , y arreglando algo en el xorg , creo, se habia solucionado, eso me lo dijeron aca en el canal
<omikron4> boottella: hablas de ubuntu?
<boottella> a disculpas, en realidad ahora tengo linux-mint, pero no tiene soporte en español y es bastante parecido a ubuntu creso
<omikron4> boottella: tienes el driver propietario o el libre nouveau?
<boottella> nouveau
<boottella> preferiria no cambiarlo..
<boottella> si es posible
<cousteau> boottella, puedes cambiar el tamaño en puntos por pulgada
<cousteau> si 96 se ve muy pequeño, prueba 120
<cousteau> (no me acuerdo dónde se configuraba eso)
<cousteau> probablemente en apariencia o en fuentes
<boottella> eso.... ahora si , me habian hecho cambiar esos valores pero no recuerdo en donde... eso esta en xorg ?
<boottella> no en apariencias no est
<boottella> ahhh si.. ahi esta lo que pasa es que se ve apenitas...
<boottella> lo pongo en 120 a ver que onda.
<boottella> listo ... mil gracias.. solucionado, son unos capos!
<cousteau> me alegro  :)
<cousteau> (es mejor subir el tamaño de las cosas que cambiar la resolución, así los gráficos se ven mejor)
<boottella> claro... se ve con mas profundidad
<boottella> muchas gracias por la ayuda... me voy a experimentar el mint
<sevXmaduro> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<Pierrot> :D hola hijos, hijas, Dioses de Odin, Federico y Batman
<Pierrot> alguien me dijo que federico se fue.... y yo le respondi, no, federico esta donde tu menos lo imaginas, esta en tu corazon D: y eso que no se quien es federico
 * xoan buenas
<m4v> Pierrot: ¿qué?
<Pierrot> D:
<Pierrot> no nada, por cierto ya que estoy aqui
<Pierrot> alguien a usado glassfish
<Pierrot> tengo un problema almomento de intentar correr glasssfish
<Pierrot> T,T
<m4v> nope
<Pierrot> T,T
<RDOlivaw> !alguien | Pierrot
<kubot> Pierrot: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Pierrot> ok
<Dimitruss> hola que tal saben si hay un administrador de php.ini como en windows que haciendo click puedes activar y desactivar opciones de php.ini ejemṕlo las librerias
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> hola gente
<m4v> Dimitruss: no se de que hablas.
<Dimitruss> hay un ṕrograma que te genera un acceso rapido en la barra de tareas se llama  WAMP server
<Dimitruss> al hacer click en un icono te lanza una barra como lo que contiene el php.ini y puedes activar y desactivar las librerias que quieres y las que no
<m4v> Dimitruss: sospecho que lo que quieres hacer no se traduce a linux.
<Dimitruss> tendre que hacer manualmete siempre en un gedit?
<m4v> Creo que es como se configura todo en LAMP. ¿no te gusta? usa windows.
<Dimitruss> no estoy atacando a como se hacen las cosas solo pregunto si hay alguna forma
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> Les hago una consulta a ver si pueden ayudarme. Estoy usando Ubuntu 11.04, mi problema es que no resuelve nombre DNS, si bien instale el Winbind y agregué en el archivo nsswitch.conf la palabra wins, esto funcionó luego de reiniciar pero después de unos días veo que ya no resuelve los nombres al hacer ping.
<Dimitruss> puede ser que no este levantado ese servicio
<m4v> Dimitruss: deberías preguntar en #ubuntu-server, acá es más para cosas de escritorio
<m4v> Matias_VAIX-SRL: el DNS se configura desde el administrador de conexiones o en el resolv.conf, no se que es el winbind del que hablas.
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> buscando mi inconveniente encontré eso, instalar el paquete winbind y luego modificar ese archivo y si anduvo pero ya no. Voy a ver lo que me dices.
<m4v> estamos hablando de lo mismo? DNS es el servidor que resuelve los nombres de páginas webs, winbind parece algo para servidores windows.
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> En mi red local si le hago ping a un equipo, por ejemplo llamado pc001, no responde ping, pero si lo hago por IP si responde.
<m4v> ah, entonces lo que quieres hacer es instalar un servidor DNS para tu red.
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> en la red son todo equipos con Windows XP y Server 2003
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> claro, no sé si es necesario que instale un servidor DNS, desde un equipo con Windows obvio que todos responden y resuelven los DNS, pero desde mi equipo no
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> si bien no me impide trabajar, me facilita la tarea ya que no tengo que averiguar que IP tienen
<m4v> ni idea
<Matias_VAIX-SRL> oka, gracias!
<ivedci89> hola, mi mother, luego de cargarle el ubuntu 10.04 actualizarlo ponerle algunos  progrmas me entrego el código de error piiiiiiiii pi pi .... esos pitidos, o sea uno largo y dos cortos, googleando, me doy cuenta que es mi targeta de video en teoria, pero la video esta ¡ntegrada en la mother, se solucionara con ponerle otra video pci???  la placa es ASUS n2mpv-mx
<GridCube> ivedci89, probablemente
<GridCube> aunque si la integrada del mother fallo ps tal ves tu mother no tenga muchos dias mas
<ivedci89> que simpatico... ok
<ivedci89> vale, pero y si le pongo otra video en pci... funcionaria?
<ivedci89> GridCube:
<ivedci89> bueno ok...
<ivedci89> graciazs GridCube
<ivedci89> exit
<dimitruss2> que me recomiendan instalar eclipse desde repos o descargarlo de la pagina igual que netbeans uso el de los repos o de la apgina
<Artemis3> se recomienda usar los paquetes del repositorio oficial
<Artemis3> pero es posible que quieras tener mas al dia, en ese caso hay que tener el java andando bien y puedes intentar descargar desde la pagina en una carpeta de usuario
<dimitruss2> lo que pasa que al instalar el netbenas me baja solo una parte osea no completo con php
<dimitruss2> quiero instalar aptana en eclipse para desarrollar php
<dimitruss2> por eso quiero saber con cual me puede ir mejor
<jorge4> dimitruss2, creo que la lectura de este documento te puede dar una idea de las posibilidades de eclipse o de aptana (IDE basado en Eclipse): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_(software)
 * cousteau usaría geany y se olvidaría de IDEs superavanzados y complicados a menos que fuera necesario
<itxshell> buen dia
<MarioMey> Hola, buenos tardes... bueno, buenas noches para ustedes.
<MarioMey> Necesito una manito para configurar un router inalámbrico... pero no para que esté conectado a un ISP, sino para usarlo como "conector" entre la notebook, una cámara IP y una tablet.
<MarioMey> ¿Me explico?
<cousteau> ,buscar adhoc
<cousteau> !buscar adhoc
<kubot> Se encontró 1 facto: adhoc
<cousteau> !adhoc
<kubot> adhoc es https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<cousteau> hmm, creo que no es eso
<cousteau> MarioMey, había una opción algo así como   botón derecho en el icono de conexión > Compartir conexión
<cousteau> (espera, eso sería para el wifi del pc, no para un router)
<cousteau> (dónde se habrá metido MarioMey...)
<alfredo> hola
<alfredo> alguien me ayuda con impress?
<alfredo> necesito añadir un plug-in que es un swf, al hacerlo no se visualiza
<carlos_> Hola, además de CD/DVD y USB, ¿hay otro método para instalar ubuntu?
<carlos_> Y que no sea un servidor PXE.
 * cousteau piensa
<cousteau> me suena que se podía decir al grub que se montase una imagen de CD como partición y arrancar desde ahí
<carlos_> es que el cd me da kernel panic y el usb se reinicia de forma aleatoria
<carlos_> Y recuerdo hacerlo con PXE alguna vez, pero ahora no me tira y empiezo a desesperarme
<carlos_> probaré a ver si de esta forma va, cousteau
<cousteau> carlos_, has comprobado el checksum del CD?
<cousteau> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<carlos_> cousteau, están bien, ya las comprobé
<cousteau> si es correcto el problema no es del CD
<RDOlivaw> estás usando la arquitectura correcta carlos_ ?
<carlos_> RDOlivaw, si, estoy seguro
<carlos_> de hecho, conseguí instalar mediante usb después de mucho probar, y una me hizo el proceso completa
<carlos_> *completo
<carlos_> pero a veces se reinicia solo. Pensé que sería el HDD, pero lo he cambiado y sigue sin dejarme instalar
<cousteau> se reinicia una vez instalado?  o mientras instala?
<carlos_> Y tengo un Win en esta máquina que no da problemas.
<RDOlivaw> ahh, yo tengo un win en una máquina que tampoco da problemas
<carlos_> cousteau, mientras se instala. Se queda colgado y al poco reinicia. No es en ningún punto en particular, más bien aleatorio.
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> el CD está limpio?  (físicamente)
<cousteau> a lo mejor alguna configuración de energía rara hace que pase eso
<cousteau> (o la batería está malll)
<cousteau> er,   s/malll/mal.../
<carlos_> cuando es cd, realmente no llega a arrancar casi que me da el kernel panic. Es con el usb que monté con unetbootin que se reinicia.
<carlos_> es un pc, así que va sin batería. Los cds, los saqué de la caja y los grabé, los 3 están nuevos.
<cousteau> pues podría ser que la ISO esté mal
<carlos_> comprobé los md5, están bien
<carlos_> el alternate ni arranca, tal cual se supone que ha de cargar la bios el cd, reinicia.
<cousteau> hmm, raro
<carlos_> y no es ninguna máquina rara, un quadcore de hace un par de años, placa gigabyte, gráfica radeon...
<carlos_> bueno, pues miraré de hacerlo desde grub, que encontré una guía: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<cousteau> lo del grub suena a difícil, de todas formas
<cousteau> (y creo que tienes que tener grub instalado antes...  no sé, en la guía lo explicarán)
<carlos_> de hecho, tengo un ubuntu instalado aquí en esta máquina
<carlos_> lo que quiero es instalarlo en otro hdd de más capacidad
<carlos_> si conseguí montar un servidor PXE con iso customizada por mi, creo que podré salir con grub :-)
<carlos_> voy a probar, gracias a cousteau y RDOlivaw
<Bkbk> Hola como se hacen las tareas recurrentes de osmo?
<Bkbk> Osmo http://clayo.org/osmo/
<emerson_> hi
<emerson_> muy buenas tardes tengan todos, quisiera poner un ciber cafe con ubuntu, como lo podria hacer
<mitos> hola buenas tardes o/
<mitos> de casuaidad alguien sabe de elidix
<atl_> las actualizaciones de ubuntu se dan en cuanto esten disponibles o hay algun dia en especial que salen?
<Xago_> holas...tengo una extraña situación entre manos. Cuando coloco videos de Vimeo TODOS corren muy rápido e inentendibles. Ahora me pasó con un video youtube, que al estar embebido en un sitio web, andaba bien, pero cuando lo quise correr en youtube directamente, comenzó a correr igual que con Vimeo. Qué está mal?
<dioni> hola tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04, cuando quiero reproducir un archivo de video se me cierra la secion
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<dioni> hola tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04, cuando quiero reproducir un archivo de video se me cierra la secion
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-17
<atotclic> Xago_: usas vlc o flash?
<dioni> con el reproductor de video que trae por defecto supongo que flash
<Souchiro> hsata  mañana
<markspicologyc> tengo un problema cuando intento entrar normalmente en mi ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid, ocurre que inicia en modo initframs, y no me indica error, pero no consigo descifrar que le puede ocurrir, porque aparentemente está todo correcto. Estoy desde un livecd de linux, PartedMagic, intentando ver que ocurre con las particiones, que al parecer de ahí viene el problema, porque al intentar montarlas desde aquí mismo, me indica este
<markspicologyc>  error: Error <i>org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure</i> . ¿se le ocurre a alguien que podría ser?. También me da este error al intentar mirar  con el comando "dumpe2fs /dev/sdc8 | grep -i Backup" el superblock, Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc8
<markspicologyc> alguna idea?
<Guest70179> Cómo puedo cambiar mi nick?
<chilicuil> Guest70179: con /nick nuevo_nick
<BeloquiAndre> chilicuil, Gracias
<chilicuil> de nada
<BeloquiAndre> Alguién usa gimp de manera profesional?
 * xoan buenas
<reepeecheep> xoan buenas
<CN>  hola; necesito ayuda para recuperar la decoracion de las ventanas de xubuntu 12.04
<cousteau> qué has hecho?
<cousteau> podrías intentar quitando la composición, para empezar
<cousteau> (está en "Configuración del gestor de ventanas" o algo así)
<cousteau> (no tengo Xubuntu aquí y no me acuerdo)
<cousteau> CN, esto iba para ti
<CN> perdon esta buscando info
<cousteau> bueno, a lo que íbamos...  ¿le has puesto Compiz o algo raro a Xubuntu?
<CN> no..
<CN> ya me ha pasado mas de una vez
<cousteau> ¿hiciste algo antes de perder la decoración de las ventanas?
<cousteau> prueba a quitar la composición como dije
<CN> se desaparece la decoracion de ventanas y los escritorios..
<cousteau> está en "Gestor de ventanas" o en "Configuración del gestor de ventanas"
<CN> como lo hago?
<cousteau> en uno de los dos, en la última pestaña
<cousteau> donde te deja ajustar la transparencia y todo eso
<CN> aver..pruevo
<CN> me meti desde el menu de inicio a configuracion/ajustes de gestor de ventanas
<CN> y no aparece nada
<CN> y en configuracion de ventanas  tampoco
<CN> que puedo hacer?
<CN> una vez lo solucione creado otro usuario..pero no quiero hacer eso de nuevo..ya ke tengo ke trasladar todos los archivos y reconfigurar muchos programas
<cousteau> CN, esto:  http://blog.desdelinux.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/compositor_config_xfce.png
<cousteau> y la próxima vez que vayas a hacer eso, en todo caso borra (o renombra) el directorio (oculto) de configuración de xfce
<cousteau> (que no sé cuál es exactamente)
<cousteau> debe de ser algo así como ~/.config/xfce pero no estoy seguro
<cousteau> con eso borras sólo la config de XFCE en vez de la de todo el usuario y programas
<CN> ok gracias
<carnau> cousteau, al final parece que es algo de hardware, por lo que no me deja instalar ubuntu: http://imgur.com/wLmdj
<carnau> oh, no está :_(
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<markspicologyc> hola zodiac_es
<Xago_> holas...tengo una extraña situación entre manos. Cuando coloco videos de Vimeo TODOS corren muy rápido e inentendibles. Ahora me pasó con un video youtube, que al estar embebido en un sitio web, andaba bien, pero cuando lo quise correr en youtube directamente, comenzó a correr igual que con Vimeo. Qué está mal?
<GridCube> Xago_, probablemente tus drivers de video
<GridCube> Xago_, en youtube, ve al video y en el menu contextual deshabilita las aceleraciones por hardware
<Xago_> hola sí, pero cómo los corrijo?
<cousteau> usas el flash de adobe, u otro tipo gnash o swfdec?
<GridCube> Xago_, chequea con jockey-gtk que drivers tenes y cuales estan disponibles
<Xago_> additional drivers...no me estaba tomando ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver. Ahora parece que está instalando
<Xago_> debo reiniciar
<cousteau> creo que con cerrar y abrir sesión vale, pero no lo sé 100% seguro
<Xago> GridCube, era eso...MUCHAS GRACIAS
<GridCube> :D
<catusay> quería consultarte sobre un problema que me ha surgido, tenía xubuntu 12.04 LTS con XFCE 4,8, pero después de unos días empezó a ponerse muy lento la apertura de las carpetas, cualquiera no hay una en particular siempre me pasaba que tardaba hasta 20 segundos en abrirse, probé con XFCE 4,10 y el problema persiste, he googleado y no encuentro respuesta para mi problema
<mimecar> catusay: crea un usuario nuevo en el equipo y prueba de nuevo
<catusay> ok ahí veo
<catusay> probé entrando como invitado y pasa lo mismo
<GridCube> catusay,
<GridCube> el problema es facil de solucionar
<GridCube> :D
<catusay> ok como?
<mimecar> catusay: invitado no es un usuario nuevo
<GridCube> el problema pasa porque thunar intenta abrir una red interna al empesar
<GridCube> lo que tenes que hacer es editar un archivo para qe no lo haga
<GridCube> esperame un segundo que busco el archivo :D
<catusay> dale gracias GridCube
<GridCube> catusay, este es el bug por cierto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117
<GridCube> la solucion esta en el comentario 13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117/comments/13
<GridCube> tenes que abrir /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount usando, gksu leafpad /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount
<GridCube> y editarlo y poner: AutoMount = False
<GridCube> si no tiene nada network.mount fijate usando localtest.mount
<catusay> si ya lo encontré y edité reinicio y me fijo gracias
<catusay> @GridCube muchas gracias ya está solucionado
<GridCube> :D
<markspicologyc> GridCube~ es crack
<markspicologyc> jaja
<catusay> jajaja
<Exio> j31
<Exio> fail
<manel_> buenas, tengo lubuntu instalado funciona rapido  pero en mi maquina arranca a los 40 segundos,   y cuando alguien usa mi computadora  se quejan de lo mucho  que tarda  en iniciar, siendo un ubuntu ligero no deberia de arrancar  mucho mas rapido teniendo en cuenta que windows me inicia en 50 segundos ?
<GridCube> no necesariamente
<GridCube> no me parece demasiado relevante el tiempo que tarde en cargar si luego no te hace esperar todo el tiempo
<manel_> si pero seguro que podria hacer que lubuntu arrancara mucho mas rapido pero me falta saber si hay alguna herramienta de facil uso y automatica para lograr eso en lubuntu
<mimecar> hiberna el equipo y te arrancará en poco segundos
<manel_> si y al termino de 2 meses igual se me estropea o quema el transformador
<mimecar> sabes lo que es hibernar?
<manel_> dejarlo en standbye
<mimecar> no
<manel_> si al dejarlo en hibernacion desenchufo el alimentador de la compu la hibernacion de poco me sirve
<Exio> si sirve, la hibernacion es al disco
<Exio> hablas de suspender
<mimecar> lo que tu dices es suspensión
<manel_> ah igual lo confundia hablais de congelar el sistema crear una instantanea
<manel_> ?
<manel_> para que se inicie al momento ?
<mimecar> si
<manel_> la hibernacion que contras tiene en su uso?
<mimecar> ninguno
<manel_> pues nunca la habia usado creia que dependia del suministro electrico
<manel_> voy a probar la hibernacion para  ver lo que puede hacer
<jausk> hola
<manel_> ok he apagado lubuntu usando el modo hibernacion y la maquina me ha arrancado  en 30 segundos y no en 40 segundos , con la hibernacion se consigue acortar los tiempos  de inicio?
<mimecar> si 30 < 40...
<manel_> aunque creia que la hibernacion solo resultaba si tenias la computadora apagada con el alimentador conectado
<manel_> El modo hibernación solo se utiliza para dejar "suspendida la pc" sin que la apagues, pero a diferencia que no consume recursos cuando esta en ese modo, es como si estuviera "apagada" y solo con oprimir una tecla deja ese modo de hibernación y no es necesario que arranque desde el comienzo tu pc.
<mimecar> el pc está apagado en la hibernación
<manel_> pues el que puso eso dice que hay que usarla sin apagar la pc
<manel_> tambien el esta confundido ?
<mimecar> si usas la hibernación apagas el PC
<manel_> bien dejare una aplicacion abierta apagare con hibernacion y si esa app sigue abierta es que si funciona el modo hibernacion
<manel_> eso si antes de iniciar la pc la habre desenchufado
<jausk> alguien ha tenido alg´un problema con las tildes en ubuntu 12.04?
<jausk> las ñ y el resto de caracteres me funcionan a la perfecci´on
<jausk> pero no pone la tilde sobre la letra
<Xago> hola quién me puede recomendar basado en cierta experiencia una herramienta para Linux de BPM (Business Process Management)
<GridCube> nope
<manel_> ok , arraque lubuntu despued de apagarlo con hibernacion y desenchufando la pc y al iniciar tardo solo 30 segundos y con la apli ¿cacion abierta que habia ejecutado antes de apagar la pc y funciona muy bien , eso de apagarlo con hibernacion deberia de haberlo conocido mucho antes porque apagar la pc asi es mucho mas rapido y mejor
<jausk> realmente no apaga el pc
<manel_> como ?
<jausk> guarda una imagen de su estado en el disco
<jausk> y luego la carga
<manel_> si desenchufe el alimentador
<manel_> ?
<mimecar> jausk: el PC se apaga después de guardar la información
<jausk> el ordenador se apaga, pero luego arranca el sistema en el punto en que estaba
<jausk> no se si me estoy explicando
<mimecar> recupera el estado que tenía
<manel_> si una instantanea
<mimecar> no inicia de nuevo desde cero
<jausk> exacto
<manel_> osea que no arranca con todos los servicios , cuando arrancas desde 0 ?
<mimecar> restaura el estado que tenía
<jausk> si tu apagas el pc con normalidad el sistema operativo cierra todo
<manel_> solo con los que utilizastes antes de apagarla ?
<jausk> luego arrancas y arranca desde 0
<jausk> el sistema operativo
<jausk> en cambio, hibernando no
<jausk> el sistema hace una copia de su estado en el disco duro
<jausk> y luego cuando arrancas vuelca el estado
<jausk> y todo lo que tenias abierto, vuelve a estar como lo dejaste
<manel_> bien la mejoria en mi caso de 10 segundos o quizas de hasta 20 segundos de rapidez en el arraque en modo hibernacion
<manel_> usando lubuntu
<manel_> y si el modo hibernacion es tan bueno porque no se usa por defecto al ejecutar el apagado ?
<mimecar> intenta iniciar otro sistema operativo y lo sabrás
<manel_> ah quieres decir que si arranca el windows que comparto en esta pc su arranque se resentira?
<manel_> que si arranco
<mimecar> la hibernación recupera el estado del equipo
<mimecar> no puedes recuperar otra cosa
<jausk> es como suspender
<manel_> y que es lo que no podria recuperar usando ese modo de apagado ??
<jausk> si tu suspendes el ordenador, el arranque es instantaneo
<jausk> aunque no es un apagado completo, se queda en un consumo m´inimo
<jausk> solo mantiene la ram
<jausk> y lo arrancas y al segundo est´a abierto
<jausk> pero tal y como lo tenias
<jausk> para mi eso es mejor que la hibernaci´on
<manel_> si y cuanto te duran los transformadores  ?
<mimecar> no afecta a los transformadores
<jausk> con la bater´ia? d´ias
<jausk> no se exactamente pero te puedo garantizar que mas de 3
<manel_> pero los transformadores si se calientan se rompen antes
<mimecar> ...
<jausk> no estoy seguro, pero creo que mantiene la memoria ram con algo de energia para que no se borren los datos
<manel_> si estan dia y noche conectados los transformadores se queman o se rompen antes
<jausk> porque si apagas la memoria ram se pierden los datos
<mimecar> manel_: después de muchos muchos años
<manel_> a mi el mio solo me duro dos años y era bueno de marca
<jausk> y el ordenador viene preparado para eso
<jausk> seguro que se te rompe antes el disco duro a que se te queme un transformador
<mimecar> hiberna
<markspicologyc> si utilizas el protocolo htcpcp, seguro que aguanta un tiempo más...
<manel_> protocolo htcpcp ??
<manel_> eso que es un regulador de voltaje ???
<markspicologyc> jajaja, sí un regulador de potencias...
<mimecar> esto ya llega al offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<markspicologyc> jajaja
<jausk> xDD
<manel_> pues nada desde ahora y por siempre a hibernar la pc que es lo mejor que aun desconocia
<manel_> adios hasta otra
<jausk> bueno manel_
<ceicom> como installo java 7, alguen me ayuda?
<manel_> Hore, quiero crear un shortcut con este comando para hibernar la maquina  pero sin tener que poner la contraseña :   sudo pm-hibernate
<manel_> hola,
<mimecar> usa los menús del sistema
<manel_> no porque en lubuntu estan todos muy agolpados y puedo equivocarve al usar el modo de apagado, ese shortcut quiero ponerlo en la barra de lubuntu
<itxshell> buen dia
<manel_> ademas asi fuerzo a que aquellos que usen mi computadora apaguen siempre con hibernacion
<mimecar> y que hace el siguiente usuario para trabajar entonces?
<manel_> no si usa mi mismo usuario no dejo que creen otro usuario distinto al mio
<mimecar> esa es muy mala idea, pero es tu equipo
<manel_> sudo pm-hibernate como puedo facilmente indicar que se ejecute sin pedir la contraseña ?
<manel_> en ect /rc local ---- sbin/pm-hibernate asi funcionaria ?
<manel_> es lo menos complicado si es que se puede hacer asi ?
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que haces, no modifiques cosas del sistema
<jausk> creo que tienes que modificar el fichero sudoers
<manel_> visudo
<manel_> pero necesito parametro claros y concretos para esta accion
<manel_> parametros
<BsdNeo> manel_: http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/ejecutar-un-comando-sudo-pero-sin-contrasena/
<manel_> si la expresion o la instruccion  del comando para realizarlo sin ponerle contraseña
<Colo_ar> si le das permisos asi: sudo chmod a+s /sbin/hibernate?
<manel_> asi serviria?
<Colo_ar> para hibernate no se, pero asi lo hice para power-off
<manel_> para crear una excepcion con ese comando ?
<Xago> diablos...ahora intenté conectar un monitor externo con salida hdmi...y no me reconoce :(
<Colo_ar> le da los permisos a sudo
<Xago> he googleado y aún no encuentro algo que me aclare qué hacer
<manel_> xango prueba con esto http://ppa.launchpad.net/disper-dev/ppa/ubuntu
<manel_> app disper para monitores
<manel_> xango buscalo con google --- disper para ubuntu
<Xago> no quiere ver el monitor externo con la puerta hdmi, ya instalé diper y nada
<Xago> no quiere ver el monitor externo con la puerta hdmi, ya instalé diper y nada
<RDOlivaw> y si no quiere no lo vas a obligar, pobre
<Xago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152961/
<Xago> no hay caso
<Xago> no me muestra el monitor externo en la puerta HDMI
<Xago> disper instalado, pero nada
<Xago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152961/
<RDOlivaw> lspci no es relevante
<RDOlivaw> sino dmesg
<RDOlivaw> en la configuración e los displays no te aparece el segundo monitor?
<julian_> Buenas
<julian_> Tengo una duda pequeña, ayuda porfavor
<mimecar> !ask julian_
<kubot> julian_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julian_> a vale, (notavos xD)... es curiosidad, cuando cifro un archivo ( gpg -c text ), bien, pero si en consola intento modificar el archivo cifrado con sudo nano o nano simplemente, se daña el fichero, por que ?
<mimecar> porque el archivo está cifrado
<julian_> osea que si una persona que sea curiosa, escrite nano text.gpg, cuando yo lo valla a abrir se me tira el archivo
<mimecar> esa persona no podrá ver nada
<mimecar> y tu verás que el archivo ha sido modificado
<l1mpm4rk> 1.- nano | 2.- cifra | 3.- descifra | 4.- nano (puedes recurrrir a cambiar permisos de escritura)
<julian_> se ven unos simbolos raros, pero solo moviendo las flechas ya se daña, y eso sin estar como root
<mimecar> julian_: claro que se daña
<mimecar> el archivo está cifrado, no lo puedes editar
<julian_> um, si podria ser, con los permisos, pero entonces si no el doy permisos al archivo, habria un "agujero" de seguridad e integridad
<mimecar> un archivo cifrado con gpg oculta el contenido
<mimecar> no lo protege de acceso de terceros
<julian_> um, la solucion unicamente seria darle permisos o bueno quitarle... verdad ? o hay otra solucion configurando el gpg ?
<mimecar> no te sirve de nada los permisos
<julian_> :S entonces como podria protegerlo contra terceros
<mimecar> mete el archivo en una unidad que cifre el contenido
<mimecar> eso ocultará los archivos que hay , pero no evita que alguien edite el archivo (verá basura)
<mimecar> si no quieras que puedan tocar el archivo, deja los permisos que hay por defecto
<RDOlivaw> qué es lo que quieres exactamente julian_ ?
<julian_> gracias mimecar, lo q quiero exactamente es cifrar un archivo y evitar que lo vean/edite cualquiera sin que se me dañe
<mimecar> julian_: si lo editan se dañará
<RDOlivaw> chattr
<RDOlivaw> ?
<mimecar> deja los permisos sólo para tu usuario
<RDOlivaw> y lo dejas como solo lectura
<mimecar> si lo dejas en un dico con fat32 / ntfs tendrás que cifrar la partición
<julian_> buena opcion, pero para usts usan algun otro paquete o metodo para proteger informacion contra terceros ?
<mimecar> cifra con realcrypt
<mimecar> eso si, si olvidas la contraseña despidete de los datos
<julian_> jeje a vale,  gracias, me pondre a buscar info de él
<mimecar> lee esto http://www.innerzaurus.com/distribuciones-de-escritorio/comunes/41-cifrado-de-datos-con-truecrypt-realcrypt
<mimecar> en ubuntu será truecrypt / realcrypt
<julian_> am, tendre que instalarlo manualmente en mis repositorios no ta, pero buen aporte
<mimecar> si un usuario intenta editar el archivo podría dañarlo, pero no acceder al contenido
<mimecar> sin la contraseña no podrás acceder a los datos recuerdalo
<mimecar> no tiene puertas traseras
<dioni>  hola tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04, cuando quiero reproducir un archivo de video se me cierra la secion
<julian_> gracias muchachos por la ayuda
<Guest39915> problemas con SIS 620
<Guest39915> como hacer que funcione mi SIS 620 en Xubuntu
<Guest39915> dioni, seguro son los controladores de tu tarjeta de video. A mi me pasa lo mismo con la tarjeta SIS620
<Guest39915> Bueno, creo que aquí no encontraré ayuda. Volveré...
<GridCube> wow! tres minutos enteros espero
<l1mpm4rk> julian_: si te importa el tema de libertad "cryptkeeper" 100% libre
<julian_> jeje eso limpm4rk !!
<julian_> una pregunta, como podre buscar información, al dar click derecho sobre documento y editar las opciones de "Abrir con"
<RDOlivaw> ¿?
<julian_> ejemplo, digamos q instale calligra pero no me aparece la opcion en el documento de "Abrir con" calligra word, poder editar ese menu "abrir con"
<mimecar> en KDE si que sale esa función
<julian_> uso kubuntu, pero quisiera podre modificar ese menu u opciones de Abrir con...
<mimecar> abre dolphin y puedes modificar el programa que se abre
<julian_> gracias...sere puntual, es q instale microsoft office, pero al darle click derecho sobre un documento, me aparecen 2 veces abrir con office word :S
<mimecar> has instalado office con wine y te sale en los menús de dolphin?
<julian_> si, el problema es q me sale doble
<mimecar> qué relación tiene con calligra eso?
<julian_> jeje nada, lo nombraba como ejemplo, no queria nombrar esa parte del monopolio xd... pero asi no fuera ms office, mi interes es modificar ese menu contextual del click derecho
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no se la razón de que te salga duplicado
<mimecar> ni de que uses el word con las alternativas que hay en linux
<julian_> bueno ese veia foros es un problema, por q hasta q microsoft no libere el formato doc, docx, no habra 100% compativilidad, por q mis amigos usan ms office y al abrirlo con calligra o libreoffice no se ve como fue hecho, margenes, espacios, tablas modifican un poco
<mimecar> diles que usen el formato del 2003
<julian_> bueno les dire, pero me diran eso pa que, todos usal 2007 2010, ademas de la universidad, y en verdad da fastidio o es canson eso de microsoft
<xangua> microsoft office también soporta odf julian_
<julian_> xangua: intento abrir un archivo odf con word pero me dice, que no puede abrirse porque hay problemas con el contenido, pero hare mas pruebas
<julian_> mimecar: ya encontre la solucion para quitar una repetida opcion al darle, "Abrir con"
<Artemis3> julian_, necesitas instalar libreoffice en cada pc que este a tu alcance, tenlo en un pendrive
<julian_> Artemis3: vale gracias la question es q todos usen libre office, trabajo, estudio, amigos... xD
<Artemis3> si, la solucion es instalarles el libreoffice, el otro camino siempre da problemas
<Artemis3> julian_, si lo instalas sin asociar las extensiones de Microsoft Office, ni se enteran
<Artemis3> julian_, y el dia que les llegue un odt, les abre como Dios manda
<julian_> jeje
<Artemis3> es lo mejor, llevar en un pendrive el libreoffice de windows y macosx y siempre instalarlo donde no lo tengan
<julian_> pero si te mandan un archivo en .doc del trabajo o mejor aun, un .doc de alguna encuesta o trabajo del gobierno o tu pais(exagero) que haces, usar ms office,  o ?
<Artemis3> bueno en ese caso... es mas duro. por estos lares hay ley que obliga a esos entes a usar odt, aunque la incumplen de todos modos
<Artemis3> libreoffice ya puede abrir docx pero con detalles
<Artemis3> para mi es inmoral que ningun ente envie en formato microsoft, te estan obligando a adquirir el producto de un tercero
<Artemis3> pero ese es otro tema
<julian_> um si, apenas abrimos los ojos, Microsoft parece tener una buena estrategia, y ahora problemas y dependendias con ellos bueno la idea es seguir en la lucha, asi sea un granito...
 * hbastidas piensa Artemis3 es venezolano
<Guest58441> Artemis3: disculpa, andan en chequeo de la red por aqui
<HackBot> buen dia
<HackBot> una pregunta
<HackBot> instale edubuntu
<HackBot> pero me pide usuario y contraseña
<HackBot> podrian decirme, cual es la contraseña predeterminada?
<HackBot> ya busque en google y no encuentro nada referente a ello
<HackBot> ni en la guia de instalacion
 * HackBot confundido
<l1mpm4rk> HackBot: "Select Keyboard Mapping and Enter User Details" https://edubuntu.org/documentation/12.04/installation-guide
<HackBot> thanks l1mpm4rk
<l1mpm4rk> HackBot: no lo recuerdas? buscate en google como setear contraseñas de administrador y de user
<HackBot> lo que pasa esque lo estoy instalando en WMware
<HackBot> y al parecer
<HackBot> la contraseña que me pidia era la del WMWare al momento de instalacion
<HackBot> lo estoy volviendo a instalar
<HackBot> gracias l1mpm4rk
<HackBot> no encontraba esa parte
<HackBot> es mi primera vez en ese sistema
<HackBot> pero lo voy a ocupar
<HackBot> para educacion primaria, secundaria
<thee> Hola mundo
<thee> disculpe alguien me puede ayudar como montar mi tarjeta de video en ubuntu 10.10
<thee> disculpe alguien me puede ayudar como montar mi tarjeta de video en ubuntu 10.10
<thee> disculpe alguien me puede ayudar como montar mi tarjeta de video en ubuntu 10.10
<l1mpm4rk> estamos en el 2012, y tan sencillo como usar el comando lspci, identificar la tarjeta, buscar el driver e instalarlo
<xangua> thee: ubuntu 10.10 ya no tiene soporte
<thee> xangua, y eso xq pana
<thee> :(
<thee> y a partir de q version tiene soporte ubuntu
<xangua> thee: porque se termino su tiempo de soporte, ya no tendrás más actualizaciones de seguridad
<xangua> thee: las dice el topic del canal
<xangua>  /topic
<thee> junnn y a partir de q version tiene soporte ubuntu
<thee> xangua, junnn y a partir de q version tiene soporte ubuntu
<xangua> thee: ya leíste el topic del canal¿
<thee> xangua, ya lo lei 10.10 off
<thee> :(
<thee> no tiene soporte
<thee> y xq el 10.04 si tiene si es una version menor que la 10.10
<xangua> porque es de largo soporte, LTS, Long Term Support
<thee> junn ok
<thee> todas las q dicen lts son de largo soporte
<thee> :( q chimbo entonces tener el 100.10
<thee> 10.10
<thee> :P
<thee> xangua, osea q tengo q pasarme alguna de las distro lts
<l1mpm4rk> "Claro que por supuesto, que desde luego que sí" (by chimoltrufia)
<aguitel> la chimoltrufia es mi idola
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-18
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas, grupos sociales, facebookimon, naturmaniacos :D yo que se hola a todos
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Jorge-43-Arg> Buenas....Alguien conoce un link para escuchar Radio del Plata de Argentina? Tengo este link sacado de la página de la radio, pero no funciona:  mms://delplata.telecomdatacenter.com.ar/delplata
<Jorge-43-Arg> También tengo este otro: mms://active.telecomcdn.com/delplata/delplata y tampoco funciona.
<chrisyagami> pero bueno., no se como, pero cuando intento ver via web la camara, si... se conecta, pero no se desconecta automaticamente, y si abro dos pestañas con el streaming de la pagina... dos conexiones de streaming tendre :/
<chrisyagami> vere si con vlc me hace lo mismo!
<chrisyagami> nop., no me hace lo mismo... creo que solo es con la transmision RTSP :O!... bueno gracias por ayudarme a solventar mi problema ;) mimecar ... cousteu que ya se fue ;)!
<ariel__> hola
<ariel__> alguien puede ayudarme con algo'
<ariel__> soy nuevo
<mimecar> !ask ariel__
<kubot> ariel__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> se puede desinstalar una version nueva de hydrogen para instalar la estable?
<ariel__> tengo ubuntu studio 12.04
<mimecar> cómo la has instalado?
<ariel__> ya venia instalada en la distro
<ariel__> pero averiguando en internet descubri que es una version beta
<mimecar> si venía en la distribución debe ser estable
<ariel__> y me produce errores a cada rato
<xangua> cómo podría compartir mis archivos en ubuntu con otras máquinas (incluido windows) estando usando la misma red/conexión¿
<swatch> alguien tiene instalado ubuntu-server 12.04?
<mimecar> !alguien swatch
<kubot> swatch: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<atl> Cuando salga la version 12.04.1 de ubuntu tambien la pondran en su pagina como la principal o debe hacerse otra cosa para conseguirla?
<xangua> atl: instalando las actualizaciones
<swatch> tengo problemas con los virtualhost en apache2 , usando ubuntu server 12.04. he leido manuales de todo tipo en google y videos y la verdad cada vez me lio mas
<atl> Entonces se descarga desde su pagina, instalo y tengo que esperar todavia a las actulizaciones, no vienen juntas
<mimecar> atl: vas a tener actualizaciones nuevas antes de que se publique la ISO
<mimecar> aunque instales esa versión tendrás que poner (menos) actualizaciones
<swatch> existe algun canal para ubuntu-server en español?
<mimecar> swatch: no
<kan__> buenas tardes, alquien puede aconsejarme compañeros? compre un adaptardor para disco duro pero lo conecto a mi ubuntu y no puedo ver las carpetas donde tengo mis archivos y fotos
<malev> Amigos, estoy configurando un ubuntu-server, me recomiendan alguna herramienta para monitorearlo? quiero monitorear cosas como el espacio, memoria y cosas asi.
<m4v> malev: munin
<malev> gracias m4v
<Pupuser-1> hola alguien sabe si desde XChat ( uso puppy linux ) se puede acceder a chat terra??
<mimecar> si pones los servidores...
<cousteau> si ese chat está basado en IRC, supongo
<cousteau> pero puede que no lo esté
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-19
<Souchiro> nos leemos el lunes
<D4rkSh33l> Ola Una pregunta para correr temas gtk 3 necesito el motor murrine??? por que algunos temas no se visualisan como deberian??
<xangua> porque serán temas gtk 3.2 que no sirven en gnome3.4 o temas 3.4 que no sirven en gnome 3.2; precice pangolin usa gnome 3.4 D4rkSh33l
<D4rkSh33l> el tema dice que es para gnome 3.4 pero aun asi no se visualisa correctamente
<GridCube> D4rkSh33l, hay temas que son gtk3 y temas que son gtk2, tenes que tener uno que sea compatible con los dos, porque hay aplicaciones que llaman a uno u otro
<D4rkSh33l> ok gracias
<D4rkSh33l> oigan me recomiendan python para aprender a programar o deberia empesar con C?
<GridCube> D4rkSh33l, C
<GridCube> igual da lo mismo, elegi un lenguage y se bueno en el y punto
<Exio> lo mas importante es aprender "los conceptos", el lenguaje despues lo terminas elijiendo vos
<Exio> eligiendo? ahg
<GridCube> no importa tanto que lenguaje elijas
<Exio> era con j? :P
<Exio> parece que no
<Exio> me parece*
<D4rkSh33l> por conceptos te refieres a tipos de datos , operadores y esas cosas??
<GridCube> depende del tipo de lenguaje
<GridCube> pero esto no es topico de este canal
<GridCube> D4rkSh33l, ve a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> :)
<D4rkSh33l> ok = gracias por responder
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> pero entra! :D
<Guest38626>  /nick cesar86:7v3rjn
<xangua> que bueno que no fue un /identify ;)
<Colo_ar> pasa
<AndroUser> Hola
<chilicuil> hola AndroUser
<AndroUser> Hola chili, sabes de donde puedo bajar el kernel 3.5?
<xangua> kernel.org ¿
<AndroUser> Hola xangua, ahi no encontré en paquete deb :/ y no sé mucho para compilar
<xangua> o puedes simplemente usar el kernel que ya viene en el repositorio de ubuntu, o necesitas el linux3.5 específicamente para algo¿ AndroUser
<AndroUser> Que version tiene ubuntu? Es que uso la 10.04
<xangua> (00:12:00) ubottu: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.41.48 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<chilicuil> AndroUser: no tengo el 3.5, pero si te sirve, la semana pasada compile el kernel 3.4.5 con optimizaciones
<chilicuil> http://chilicuil.github.com/all/os/2012/07/03/kernel-ck-en-ubuntu-1204.html
<chilicuil> no es porque lo haya compilado yo, pero vas a amarlo si lo pruebas AndroUser
<AndroUser>  Bien, eso espeto, en esa pagins estan los arcivos deb?
<esmirlin> hola! hay alguien activo¿?
<mimecar> quizá
<esmirlin> jaja
<esmirlin> mimecar: una pregunta sobre quantal, puedo aquí o tengo que irme a otra sala¿?
<esmirlin> no es sobre soporte
<esmirlin> es una dudilla que tengo
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
 * xoan buenas
<encastellano> hola! tengo ubuntu 12.04 en mi pc y mi cuenta personal la tengo en castellano pero quiero que todos la interfaz y programas de la cuenta de invitado este ingles. que debo hacer?
<mimecar> haber instalado ubuntu en inglés
<encastellano> solo quiero que la cuenta de invitado este todo en ingles pero mi cuenta personal y la de mi novia esten en castellano. De hecho la mia y la de mi novia ya estan en castellano pero la de la cuenta invitado esta tambien en castellano y quiero que esa y solo esa cuenta este en ingles!
<mimecar> no se como puedes cambiar eso en la cuenta de invitado
<encastellano> vale. en un momento regreso
<manel_> Buenas, alguien podria decirme por que en lubuntu precise el efecto del cursor del raton al seleccionar un shortcut del menu , no se activa la animacion del circulo blanco o negro moviendose ?
<manel_> un shortcut del descritorio de lubuntu
<manel_> #lubuntu
<wicope> Hola No puedo ejecutarlo por la codificación, al poner un retorno de carro del tipo: echo -e "\r" hacia una variable que después vuelco en el fichero http://pastebin.com/zEYFSAq8 saliendome ^M en vez del retorno de carro... como lo soluciono? gracias
<KX1> buenas a todos
<M4GISTR4L> buen día ubunteros
<metallic> buenas tardes, casi noches
<M4GISTR4L> xD!! bueno aquí es buenas tardes pero recién empezando la tarde
<viktor> hola
<viktor> alguien podria ayudarme?
<viktor> a ser posible en castellano?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> !alguien viktor
<kubot> viktor: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<viktor> jj
<viktor> ok ok
<viktor> vale vale
<viktor> no so pongais asi
<viktor> aver
<viktor> porke no me detecta ubuntu las particiones al querer instalarlo?
<mimecar> ¿cuantas particiones primarias tienes?
<viktor> acabo de instalar windows 7 y quiero tener tambien ubuntu
<viktor> pero al instalarlo , y llegar al paso de seleccionar la particion
<viktor> no me las detecta
<viktor> me detecta el disco duro sin particiones
<viktor> pues
<viktor> no se si hice 3
<mimecar> windows 7 crea 2 para el sistema
<mimecar> si tienes 4 primarias no podrás instalar nada
<viktor> sin kerer
<viktor> una para windows 7
<viktor> otra para linux
<viktor> y otra para almacen de ambos
<viktor> e formateado la particion en ext4
<viktor> pero aun asi no me la detecta
<viktor> es porke son primarias?
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> has escrito mucho y el bot te ha silenciado por poner tanto texto en poco tiempo
<mimecar> viktor: deja un poco de tiempo entre líneas
<mimecar> si la partición que has creado es ext4 si que te la detecta
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu has descargado?
<viktor> la ultima
<mimecar> la 12.04?
<viktor> pero la tengo desde que salio , no se si eso varia
<viktor> si
<mimecar> sube una captura para ver tus particiones
<mimecar> !imagebin viktor
<kubot> viktor: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<viktor> creeis qie tiene algo que ver el modo AHCI o es que no las detecta por lo de las particiones primarias? si es asi como lo soluciono?
<mimecar> si no te detectara las particiones no podrias crear una partición ext4
<viktor> pero esa particion la e creado con windows
<mimecar> sube una captura del instalador de ubuntu en la parte de asignar las particiones
<viktor> estaras aqui mañana mimecar?
<mimecar> por la noche supongo
<viktor> ( recuerdo que me as ayudado otras veces)
<mimecar> pero tienes el resto del canal
<viktor> perfecto , tengo que irme a tocar ahora. Mañana estare por aqui y aver si podemos solucionarlo. Muchas gracias mimecar
<viktor> si pero aqui a veces no son tan buena gente como tu
<mimecar> ok
<viktor> gracias
<viktor> adios!
<jausk> we
<M4GISTR4L> buenas
<M4GISTR4L> una consulta
<M4GISTR4L> como hago para que las barras desaparezcan cuando pongo pantalla completa a un vídeo de Youtube?
<M4GISTR4L> no se si me entienden?...
<victor_> buenas tardes gente
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<cousteau> M4GISTR4L, pues no porque a mí me desaparecen
<cousteau> aunque no uso Unity
<cousteau> es decir, el vídeo de youtube junto con los botones me ocupa toda la pantalla, no me salen paneles ni lista de ventanas ni nada de Ubuntu
<xangua> yo tenía ese problema con gnome2, cuando ponía presentaciones en openoffice a pantalla completa los paneles seguían apareciendo encima
<M4GISTR4L> T_T
<M4GISTR4L> pongo pantalla completa y no desaparecen las barras
<M4GISTR4L> creo que es alguna configuración del compiz config pero cual... :S
<cousteau> es por ese tipo de cosas por lo que dejé de usar compiz  (cuando se podía elegir)
<cousteau> ¿tocaste algo de compiz?
 * cousteau intenta hacer memoria de las cosas que tenía compiz
<M4GISTR4L> osea algunos efectos...
<M4GISTR4L> voy a desactivar uno por uno xD!!
<cousteau> no se me ocurre qué puede ser
<cousteau> ¿tocaste algo de compiz?  a lo mejor si pones normal algo que tocaste...
<neyder_> hola, tengo un problema con turtleart, solo se lanza en ingles
<n-iCe> !addclink #ubuntu #ubuntu-es
<kubot> n-iCe: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<n-iCe> hehe
<Grip> buenas quisiera saber si alguien pudiera ayudarme donde encontrar informacion para compilar un nucleo de tiempo real para una maquina cnc?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-12
<JoseLuisC> buenaventura, Como instalas Gentoo asi?
<buenaventura> porque la instalación es manual
<buenaventura> descomprimes el filesystem, configuras un par de cosas, chrooteas y haces el resto
<JoseLuisC> Entiendo lo que dices
<JoseLuisC> Pero solo la teoria jaja
<buenaventura> simplemente, sigues el handbook de gentoo y ya
<buenaventura> la otra es, como te decía con kvm y levantando el cd de manjaro o la distro que quieras
<buenaventura> kvm -cdrom /iso/de/manjaro.iso -hda /dev/tuhd
<feedorr> donde encuentro el x server necesito resetear
<feedorr> instale el driver privativo de nvidia
<JoseLuisC> no hiciste un backup del archivo? xD
<feedorr> estoy con lubuntu
<feedorr> fui a actualizacion y software
<feedorr> y le puse que use el driver privativo, y no funcionaba
<feedorr> despues fui a synaptic, y lo instale de ahi
<feedorr> ahora me dice que estoy usando el driver privativo
<JoseLuisC> Y cual es el problema?
<feedorr> you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver . Please edit
<feedorr> please edit your xconfiguration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root
<feedorr> and restart the x server
<feedorr> pero no puedo entrar como root
<feedorr> tengo la misma contraseña que el usuario
<JoseLuisC> dale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<JoseLuisC> y ya
<JoseLuisC> mira si si tienes el paquete nvidia-settings  instalado
<feedorr> puse  sudo nvidia-settings y sale el mismo mensaje
<feedorr> bueno y entro a nvidia setting
<feedorr> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<JoseLuisC> entonces ya esta
<JoseLuisC> reinicie
<feedorr> llegue hasta X11
<El_magiCo> hola
<arp-> hola
<El_magiCo> valla
<El_magiCo>  meto el comando /msg nickserv set hide email on
<arp-> venga (?)
<El_magiCo> y me dice invalid comando
<arp-> no es el canal de soporte para ese tema.
<El_magiCo> que canal es?
<arp-> /msg nickserv help
<arp-> para mas info sobre el comando
<arp-> o bien #freenode
<arp-> y le haces la consulta a un Admin
<El_magiCo> ok
<El_magiCo> ya estoy
<El_magiCo> gracias
<El_magiCo> ya lo e solucionado
<El_magiCo> tengo una consulta
<arp-> Ok
<arp-> Dime?
<El_magiCo> mi cuneta de administrador no me funciona
<El_magiCo> al meter la password , me parpadea en negro toda la pantalla y vuelve ala pantalla de bienvenida
<El_magiCo> y si meto la password bien
<El_magiCo> si la meto la password mal , me da el tipico error en letras rojas
<arp-> enq ue caso?
<arp-> osea, para que queres usar tu cuenta de root?
<El_magiCo> pues para entrar
<arp-> donde?
<El_magiCo> haber  te expliko
<arp-> la cuenta de root por defecto, no tiene contraseña
<arp-> por ende, viene bloqueada para loguear directamente
<arp-> a menos que vos definas un passware
<arp-> yo no te recomiendo usar nada como root
<El_magiCo> siempre que formateo el pc , hago 3 cuentas , la de administrador que se crea , 1a estandar y la de invitadoo
<arp-> acostumbrate aa usar tu cuenta
<El_magiCo> en la cuenta estandar es la que estoy ahora
<El_magiCo> y siempre
<arp-> asi es
<El_magiCo> y ahi instalo todooo
<arp-> asi es
<El_magiCo> y lo tengo tdoo makeadoo y tal,,,
<arp-> aha
<El_magiCo> pero en la cuenta root la dejo siempre como viene por defecto , incluso no toko nada de la configuracion de pantalla ni nada
<arp-> sep
<El_magiCo> pero e inntentado entrar desde la pantalla de bienvenida y al meter la password me parpadea la pantalla y no entra, vuelve al mismo sitio
<arp-> y que passware poner?
<arp-> el de tu usuario?
<arp-> o definiste uno para root?
<El_magiCo> claro defini una para root
<El_magiCo> por ejemplo
<arp-> si no mal recuerdo
<arp-> root viene bloqeuado en las X
<arp-> (si no mal recuerdo)
<arp-> yo no te recomiendo igual que uses root
<arp-> y menos en las X
<El_magiCo> X?
<arp-> por que hay casos.. donde X se daña, por que por ciertos bug's quedan archivos seteados con permisos de root
<arp-> y luego X no arranca para usuarios comunes
<arp-> X = Entorno Grafico
<El_magiCo> pero haber , que yo solo quiero entrar  a mi cuenta root
<arp-> de ahi viene "Servidor X"
<El_magiCo> y salir
<El_magiCo> normalmente ...
<El_magiCo> por si algun dia , necesito meterme ala cuenta
<arp-> todo lo que necesitaas ahcer como root
<arp-> lo haces normalmente desde tu usuario
<arp-> elevandote el privilegio cuando lo requiera..
<arp-> ya sea gksu o sudo
<arp-> viene bloqueado root en las X
<arp-> por defecto
<arp-> (si no mal recuerdo)
<arp-> por eso no te inicia
<arp-> justamente por seguridad..
<El_magiCo> no puede ser
<El_magiCo> porque antes , si que e entrado ala cuenta
<El_magiCo> ademas , con esa cuenta , cree la de usuario normal
<arp-> no ahce falta usar iniciar X como root
<arp-> para crear usuarios
<arp-> eso lo ahces desde tu cuenta
<arp-> abris una consola y simplemente: sudo su
<El_magiCo> y en documentos de la cuenta que no puedo entrar tengo las claves que necesito para un cd que necesito la llave
<El_magiCo> que ya lose.....jajaja
<arp-> adduser nombreusuario
<arp-> y listo
<El_magiCo> pero que lo quiero hacer desde mi interfaz grafica
<arp-> ok
<El_magiCo> ya se que con la terminal puedo hacer todo
<El_magiCo> ademas tengo aki 50 folios de comandos
<arp-> tenes un gestor de usuarios grafico, en tu X
<El_magiCo> perdona ,, no te entiendo....
<arp-> que si queres ahcerlo graficamente, tenes una forma tambien
<arp-> hacerlo*
<El_magiCo> el que ??
<arp-> agregar un usuario
<El_magiCo> arreglarlo , o crear un usuario?
<El_magiCo> pero que eso ya lose
<El_magiCo> con el comanndo
<El_magiCo> adduser
<El_magiCo> y tambien desde configuracion de sistema , gestion de usuarios, o gestion de cuentas.,..,.
<arp-> aha
<El_magiCo> voy a seguir probando en google, haber porque al meter mi passwor en la pantalla de bienvenida me parpadea y no me deja entrar
<El_magiCo> por que si me a pasado en la cuenta de root , me pòdra pasar een esta tamvbiennn,,
<El_magiCo> seguro que tengo que tookar algo live cd,, ,pero haber llevo 2 semans con el pc asiiii
<arp-> ja
<El_magiCo> ah
<El_magiCo> otra cosa , sabes porque cuando entro /etc/apt/soources.list.d
<El_magiCo> siempre me encunetro con hakermania-format-junkie-raring.list.save
<El_magiCo> ?
<El_magiCo> cuando ya lo e eliminado
<El_magiCo> y al acer sudo apt-get update  ya NO me dice ningun error
<El_magiCo> lo e arreglado , pero el archivo .save sigue ahi en la ruta /etc
<arp-> gnome3?
<El_magiCo> predeterminado
<arp-> El_magiCo: : http://www.esdebian.org/foro/45157/login-root-gdm3
<El_magiCo> nose
<arp-> talvez te sirva
<arp-> yo vuelvo a reperir por ultima vez
<arp-> no es una buena idea iniciar X como root
<arp-> por diversos motivos
<arp-> en fin..
<El_magiCo> pero que es X?
<arp-> el Entnrono Grafico..
<arp-> el Escritorio..
<arp-> son las X...
<El_magiCo> ah
<arp-> de hecho para iniciar el entorno dwsde consola
<arp-> pones "startx"
<arp-> :P
<El_magiCo> una cosa
<El_magiCo> el visudo tiene algo que ver?
<El_magiCo> con lo que me puede estar pasando , que derepente no me deja entrar?
<arp-> visudo???
<arp-> wtf
<El_magiCo> osea ace unas semanas agrege un usuario
<El_magiCo> con privlegios de sudo
<arp-> aha
<El_magiCo> alomejor toke algo que no debia?
<arp-> nah
<arp-> como lo agregaste?
<El_magiCo> y ahora la rrooot no me deja entrar?=
<El_magiCo> visudo
<arp-> visudo???
<El_magiCo> perdona
<El_magiCo> con el fichero sudores
<arp-> ah
<ivedci891> acaso no son 10MB/s la veloscidad por cable ethernet?
<arp-> agregaste un usuario a sudores
<arp-> en todo caso
<arp-> ivedci891: depende
<ivedci891> porque tengo 3,5 y bajando MB/s ....
<El_magiCo> eso si
<arp-> si tenes una red normal de 100mbps
<ivedci891> en sftp
<arp-> son 1.8MB/s
<El_magiCo> agrege un usaurio al archivo suoders
<ivedci891> de una compu a otra
<arp-> ivedci891:
<ivedci891> por cable directo
<ivedci891> y con el router es lo mismo
<arp-> si la velocidad de la interfase es de 100Mbps
<arp-> son 1.8MB/s
<arp-> recorda que son 100 megabits
<arp-> dividilo por 8
<arp-> y son 1.8 megabyte's
<arp-> no confundirse...
<ivedci891> ahora la window de "Operaciones sobre archivos" dice que va a 3,2MB/seg
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> si son 100mbps, son 12.5MB/s
<arp-> si tuvieras una interfase Gigalan
<ivedci891> ahhhh
<arp-> tendrias entonces 125MB/s
<ivedci891> entonces ??? que paso¿??
<arp-> nada
<ivedci891> no es la primera vez que ssh o stp me hace esto...
<arp-> depende el protocolo que estes usando
<arp-> si estas usando Samba
<arp-> de casualidad..
<ivedci891> va a un 30 o 40  % de la velocidad maxima
<arp-> no es noevedad que laa velocidad que tengas sea esa..
<arp-> no sos al primero que le pasa
<arp-> usando Samba..
<ivedci891> sisi, samba tambien me hacia lo mismo
<arp-> sep
<arp-> es un problema de los drivers de red
<arp-> que hay...
<sennin> fin del mundo
<arp-> ya lo vi reportado a mucha gente
<arp-> no apsa el 30% de velocidad de la LAN
<arp-> un desastre..
<ivedci891> pero en windows de un win al otro recuerdo que llegaba a velocidades hermosas de 10.1 MB/s
<arp-> claro..
<arp-> el tema es con linux
<arp-> los drivers de lan...
<ivedci891> ahhhhhhhh
<arp-> sep
<arp-> ya lo se eso.. ya varios me lo dijeron
<arp-> e incluso lo lei hace no mucho
<arp-> por eso te lo digo..
<arp-> si copias de Linux a Windows o al revez
<arp-> tenes el mismo ddrama
<arp-> proba usar otro protocolo
<arp-> por las dudas
<arp-> por ejemplo NFS
<ivedci891> HDP los fabricantes que no entregan buenas especificaciones??? o un pequeño error de los desarroladores?
<ivedci891> sisi lo recuerdo
<arp-> que de hecho NFS es mil veces mejor que la basura de Samba
<ivedci891> pero bueno... lo importante es que la placa de red así será eterna porque no va acelerada entonces menos potencia y más vida util :(
<arp-> es tema de desarrollo del os drivers
<arp-> tene en cuenta que muchos no son hardware libre
<arp-> y los desarrolladores hacen milagro para que anden
<ivedci891> exactooo
<arp-> pero yo probaria con NFS
<arp-> como alternativa.. a ver si mejora
<ivedci891> he leido sobre eso
<arp-> el tema es que NFS es transparante al sistema de archivos de linux
<arp-> se cmporta como un FS mas
<arp-> eso lo haces muy flexible
<arp-> lo montas similar a un disco.. pero a travez de la lan
<arp-> y comparte la  politica de permisos y todo
<arp-> se que hay software para levantarlo desde Windows tambien
<ivedci891> claro por ejemplo este hard que tengo es intel de un lado y atheros del otor
<ivedci891> *otro
<ivedci891> y que es eso?
<ivedci891> NFS
<ivedci891> 8)
<ivedci891> claro
<ivedci891> ahhh
<ivedci891> yo una vz monte como si una carpeta de mi local a un lejano ssh
<ivedci891> lo que en win se hacia por medio de ftp o "montar unidades de red"
<ivedci891> tipo smb
<arp-> sep
<El_magiCo> arp-
<El_magiCo> e pensado , borrar la cuenta de usuario de administrador que tengo
<El_magiCo> pero primero crear una nuevaaa
<arp-> ??
<El_magiCo> eso me funcionario? o le pasaria alogo a mi sistema?
<arp-> borrar root?
<El_magiCo> en gestion de usuarios , añadir una cuenta administrador
<El_magiCo> y borrar la que no me funciona.!
<El_magiCo> como lo ves?
<arp-> borra la que quieras
<arp-> menos root..
<El_magiCo> pufff
<El_magiCo> voy a probar esto
<El_magiCo> sudo chmod -R 775 /home/tuusuario
<El_magiCo> reincio y te digo
<El_magiCo> nooo , mejor voy a probar esto sudo chown TuNombrDeUsuario:TuNombrDeUsuario /home/TuNombrDeUsuario/.Xauthority
<grado> hola me siento solo haora si
<grado> :S
<El_magiCo> hola
<El_magiCo> al meter el comando groups user
<El_magiCo> me aparece esto usuario : usuario adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<Tiffon> nas
<levelasquez> buen dia
<levelasquez> hay alguien por hay ?
<tony1> hola, ¿me podeis indicar una aplicación para compartir pantalla con un grupo de personas y hablar con voz al mismo tiempo?  Gracias
<cachoperro> tony1, mira a ver si esto es lo que buscas: TeamViewer.    http://www.teamviewer.com/es/
<ntonino> cachoperro, gracias voy a ver
<leonardo_> hola
<leonardo_> quisiera saber como quitar el gnom3 y volver al unity
<leonardo_> cuando cierro la sesion no me da la opcion de elegir
<feedoor> hola, la carpeta de programas donde esta?, estoy en una pero la carpeta del programa que busco no esta
<feedoor> en /etc estoy
<pegasus555> hola a todos, he hecho un servidor squid en ubuntu 10.04 que almacena los videos de youtube para ahorrar ancho de banda la proxima vez que se reprodusca el video. ¿quiero que mi servidor squid guarde tambien los videos de vimeo? he estado buscando en internet y no encuentro ningun tutorial, alguien sabe de algun tutorial o alguien me puede brindar una orientacion le estare agradecido
<pegasus555> alguna orientacion
<pegasus555> hay algun canal de ubuntu que solo vea servidores
<pegasus555> ok gracias
<pontifex> que hay gnte
<pontifex> que hay gente
<El_magiCo> muy mal
<pontifex> y no se puede remediar
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Alguien podria indicarme como usar un archivo .run?
<juan_> Se trata de los drivers de la tarjeta de video
<juan_> Es este archivo: "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17.run"
<juan_> Mientras esperaba una respuesta he estado buscando y he encontrado una posible solucion pero me sale este mensaje en el terminal:  nvidia-installer must be run as root
<juan_> ¿Como hago para ser root?
<Zanguetsu> juan_, con este comando sudo
<Lamusj> sudo
<Zanguetsu> tienes que poner tu contraseña
<Zanguetsu> juan_, pones sudo y delante de este el codigo que te dan en la pagina para instalarlo
<juan_> Espera
<juan_> Te explico
<juan_> He descargado el archivo de Nvidia que me actualiza los drivers de la tarjeta de video.
<juan_> Se trata de un archivo .run
<juan_> lo he abierto con el boton derecho y en propiedades he habilitado la opcion de "ejecutar como un programa"
<juan_> Lo cierro y lo ejecuto desde un Terminal. El terminal comienza a trabajar hasta que me sale este mensaje:  nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Zanguetsu> juan_, escrive esto en el terminal sudo ./"nombre de tu archivo.run"
<Zanguetsu> sin comillas
<juan_> un momento que voy a ello
<juan_> Me responde: "orden no encontrada"
<Zanguetsu> ok dame un minuto
<juan_> El archivo está en la carpeta "Descargas"
<juan_> Y en el Terminal... no se en que carpeta me encuentro
<Zanguetsu> espera
<Zanguetsu> sudo sh ./archivo.run
<Zanguetsu> este es el comando correcto
<juan_> Zanguetsu, lo he conseguido. Ejecutarlo. Pero me sale los siguiente:WARNING: The NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS GPU installed in this system is
<juan_>            supported through the NVIDIA 304.xx legacy Linux graphics drivers.
<juan_>            Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
<juan_>            information.  The 319.17 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver will ignore
<juan_>            this GPU.
<guampa> !pastebin | juan_
<kubot> juan_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Zanguetsu> guampa, gracias
<juan_> Gracias guampa y kubot.
<Zanguetsu> juan_, descargaste el driver para tu tarjeta de video?
<juan_> si
<Zanguetsu> no te deja continuar
<juan_> Creo que tengo la versión 304, y la actualizacion es la 319
<juan_> parece que no. Me manda a donde te puse un poco mas arriba
<juan_> Estoy mirando la direccion que me indica pero a mi me suena "a chino"
<Zanguetsu> revisa bien tu driver, ubuntu no te deja instalar el driver privativo desde la app drivers adicionales
<Zanguetsu> regreso en un par de minutos
<juan_> vale
<juan_> Bueno, por lo que he estado viendo, parece que el driver que soporta mi tarjeta de video es el 304.xx y al parecer por lo que he comprobado la version 319 no vale para esta tarjeta. Así que tal y como dice el mensaje: lo ignorará
<juan_> Pues nada. Seguiré como estoy
<juan_> Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboracion y en concreto a Zanguetsu.
<juan_> Un saludo
<juan_> Y hasta otro rato
<juan_> bye
 * waflessnet soylacerda
<Luzbelito> Holas! Socorro!
<Luzbelito> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<mimecar> !alguien Luzbelito
<kubot> Luzbelito: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Luzbelito> alguien que pueda darme una mano?
<mimecar> !alguien Luzbelito
<kubot> Luzbelito: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Luzbelito> tengo un problema con Unity en 13.04
<Luzbelito> al iniciar me aparece el mensaje : "No system tray detected on system. exiting"
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Luzbelito> y no tengo ni panel superior ni lateral
<Luzbelito> no tengo dash
<Luzbelito> tengo el sistema actualizado, sí
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema antes del problema?
<Luzbelito> lo normal, mimecar, sudo apt-get upgrade,
<mimecar> con eso solo no te quedas sin unity
<Luzbelito> no estoy seguro qué paquetes
<mimecar> has lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo?
<Luzbelito> creo que no
<Luzbelito> luego, seguí unos pasos que pillé por ahí con dconf
<kurama10> Luzbelito: haz un apt-get dist-upgrade a ver si baja todas las actualizaciones que te hacen falta
<Luzbelito> pero nada
<Luzbelito> intenté unity --reset
<Luzbelito> y nada
<mimecar> reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Luzbelito> luego hice apt-gete remove unity, y se llevó junto ubuntu-desktop y unas librerías
<Luzbelito> todo lo volví a instalar
<Luzbelito> a ver si así,
<Luzbelito> pero nada
<mimecar> ese "detalle" es importante
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Luzbelito> me dice que está en su version mas reciente
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<mimecar> el paquete ubuntu-desktop ?
<Luzbelito> sip
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si funciona
<kurama10> Luzbelito: haz lo siguientes dpkg --reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<kurama10> o perdon Luzbelito es dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> hecho
<kurama10> ahora reinicia y prueba de nuevo
<Luzbelito> dpkg-reconfigure puede ser usado igual con unity?
<Luzbelito> igual no tengo ningun efecto de compiz. Pienso que puede ser eso tmb
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<Luzbelito> cómo puedo hacerlo desde la terminal?
<mimecar> sudo adduser usuario
<mimecar> sudo passwd usuario
<mimecar> el 2º comando no se si se escribe de esa forma
<mimecar> o psswd
<Luzbelito> ok creando
<Luzbelito> cambiando la informacion para nuevo usuario - introduzca nuevo valor o enter para predeterminado
<Luzbelito> ok creado.
<Luzbelito> ahora cómo me logueo en ese usuario?
<mimecar> igual que haces con el que tienes ahora
<mimecar> seleccionalo en el login
<Luzbelito> pero hace login automatico al anterior con el arrancque
<mimecar> ¿para que activas el login automático?
<Luzbelito> por boludo
<Luzbelito> morrendo aprendendo
<mimecar> tendrás que desactivar el login automático
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> cómo
<mimecar> o te lo dicen o buscas en google
<kurama10> ok ok google es tu amigo :D
<Luzbelito> cierto.
<mimecar> no activo nunca el login automático
<Luzbelito> está bien, con  eso me arreglo. muchas gracias. Seguiré intentando, cualquier novedad, les cuento o grito
<Luzbelito> gracias mimecar, gracias kurama10
<clientinfinite> hola, tengo ubuntu12.04 en una portatil acer aspire 5542, lo actualicé desde el gestor a ubuntu 12.10 y ya no me inicia ni siquira el lightdm...
<clientinfinite> y en todos los pc que alguna vez actualice de una version a otra superior me pasó lo mismo (más o menos 8 equipos diferentes), no sé para qué tendrá la opcion de actualizar una distro si nunca funciona bien.
<clientinfinite> me recuerda a cosas que pasaban en win$
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado antes que tu sistema sea compatible con la 12.10?
<clientinfinite> mimecar: si, lo es
<mimecar> te funciona sin problemas un live cd de la 12.10?
<clientinfinite> sisi
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque y mira en que paso se queda
<clientinfinite> lo podría instalar en limpio
<clientinfinite> pero quise probar a actualizar y no funciona
<clientinfinite> desde la 8.10 hasta la 13.04 he comprobado que funcionan las distros de ubuntu
<clientinfinite> en acer aspire 5542
<clientinfinite> pero al actualizar una distro el portatil queda inservible
<chilicuil> clientinfinite: la actualizacion de una version a otro de ubuntu por lo general rompe el sistem =(
<clientinfinite> chilicuil:   y pero se me ocurre que eso está mál muy mal... deberia de seguir funcionando como si nada. o  no incluir la opcion de actualizar distro el gestor de actualizaciones
<chilicuil> clientinfinite: de acuerdo
<clientinfinite> alguien sabe si esto de actualizar distro rompe el syst....tambien ocurre en debian?
<clientinfinite> chilicuil: tenes idea si tambien ocurrre en Debian
<clientinfinite> ?
<chilicuil> clientinfinite: no tengo idea, hace años que no uso debian, instalo la version lts de ubuntu y me olvido
<MrTulias> Por lo que leí hay que quitar los repositorio, si no se mezclan y se lía http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179430
<Axolotl> o/
<Axolotl> no se enojen por la pregunta
<Axolotl> poruqe Lubuntu y no Debian con LXE?
<Axolotl> LXDE*
<waflessnet> mmm cual es la idea ?
<Axolotl> Ubuntu esta basado en Debian
<Axolotl> pro cual tiene más soporte
<Axolotl> y cual está mas actualizado
<mimecar> Axolotl, si no tienes una duda de Ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Axolotl> posta?
<Axolotl> ja
<Axolotl> existe eso
<Axolotl> xD
<Axolotl> gracias mimecar
<SamuRay> buenas tardes
<cachencho> pregunta: tengo una canon ip2700 conectada con cups.  mi ubuntu es 13.04, ¿como limpio los cabezales?
<gigirock> hi all i'm totally out of issue.... is the title of the movie 'missing' translated in spanish ?
<cachencho> hy gigirock you can join tu #ubuntu, now are in #ubuntu-es (spanish)
<cachencho> sorry
<cachencho> alguien que sepa algo de cups?
<Mr_KyD> que le pasa a cups cachencho ?
<cachencho> hola Mr_KyD , no encuentro donde se limpia los cabezales. he googleado y nada
<cachencho> en la wikipedia dice que cups tiene la opción pero no la encuentro
<Biblioclasta> escputil -u --clean-head
<Mr_KyD> cachencho: tiene la opcion
<Mr_KyD> yo tengo varias impresoras instaladas y en la parte de mantenimiento
<Mr_KyD> dice limpiar cabezales
<Mr_KyD> me fije en la interfaz web
<cachencho> Biblioclasta, escputil es para epson
<cachencho> ahí me fijo
<Biblioclasta> si, llegue tarde, y de metido largue eso, porque tengo una epson
<cachencho> no hay problema
<aguitel> http://localhost:631/help/spec-command.html?QUERY=clean#Clean
<cachencho> no me aparece Mr_KyD .
<cachencho> hay que instalar algo más?
<cachencho> aparte del cups?
<Mr_KyD> que impresora tenes '
<Mr_KyD> ?
<cachencho> tengo una canon ip2700, y para limpiarla reseteo y lo hago desde win, pero quiero aprender a hacerlo desde acá.
<Mr_KyD> que opciones te apareces  ? version de debian , cups?
<cachencho> ubuntu 13.04
<cachencho> cups?? no sé, donde lo veo?
<Mr_KyD> dpkg -l | grep cups
<Mr_KyD> en una terminal
<cachencho> cups 1.6.2
<cachencho> ese comando para que es?
<Mr_KyD> cual ?
<cachencho> ya lo busque, lo lei y lo puse.
<cachencho> grep
<Mr_KyD> good!
<cachencho> cups 1.6.2
<Mr_KyD> que driver usaste para la canon  ?
<cachencho> el que me da cups
<cachencho> ip2700
<cachencho> tiene el mismo nombre que la impresora
<cachencho> y para lo demás funciona bien
<Mr_KyD> pero la opcion de limp no te aparece
<Mr_KyD> verda
<Mr_KyD> ?
<Biblioclasta> cngpij -P ip2700
<Biblioclasta> debería aparecer un menú con la limpieza si ingresas ese comando
<cachencho> no encontró la orden
<cachencho> hector@taller:~$ cngpij
<cachencho> cngpij: no se encontró la orden
<Biblioclasta> hay un paquete propietario de canon
<Biblioclasta> un deb que se baja del sitio de canon
<cachencho> ahora lo busco
<cachencho> gracias
<Biblioclasta> cachencho,  en esta nota http://www.ossdoc.com/2012/11/how-to-clean-canon-printer-on-ubuntu.html
<Biblioclasta> explica la limpieza
<Biblioclasta> y el programa de canon se encuentra aquí, al parecer http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0024301.asp
<El_magiCo> hola, alguien sabe porque al arrancar ubuntu siempre me sale la unidad de swap no esta presente
<El_magiCo> es que estoy haciendo una instalacion limpia , y no quisiera que me volviera a pasar lo de siempre,, por si sirve de referncia , siempre hago 3 particiones, con / con swwap y con home, y  la de swap tiene 4 gb
<Biblioclasta> cachencho, http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0040567.asp
<Mr_KyD> y la swap con que tipo de archivo lo creas [?}
<El_magiCo> te refieres
<El_magiCo> a area de intercambio?
<Mr_KyD> 5si
<El_magiCo> pues eso , area de intercambio
<El_magiCo> y luego las otras en ex4
<Mr_KyD> y cuando inicias el sistema no te aparece
<Mr_KyD> ?
<El_magiCo> el que?
<El_magiCo> siempre que inicio el sistema , me aparece que launidad de swap no esta presente
<El_magiCo> y me toka esperarme 20 segundos mas de lo normal
<El_magiCo> quisiera saber si , no creo la particion esa que pasa?
<El_magiCo> porque para que la voy a poner , si siempre me da la tabarra cada dia que enciendo el pc
<Mr_KyD> si no la creas no pasa nad
<Biblioclasta> tiene algunas ventajas tener swap, sobretodo si no tienes mucha memoria
<El_magiCo> tengo un pc  3,40 , la ram blue edition 1600
<Biblioclasta> si no agregas swap desde el principio, igual pudes agregar después
<El_magiCo> 4 gb ram
<El_magiCo> y 1000gb de disco duro
<El_magiCo> creo que si tengo memoria no?
<El_magiCo> pues entonces ni la creo
<luzbelito> Hola. tengo ubuntu 13.04 no sé bien cómo me cargué el unity y/o el compiz y ahora cada vez que enciendo me sale Can't find the tray system. exiting
<luzbelito> y estoy perdido, sin dash ni paneles lateral o superior
<Biblioclasta> bueno si no tienes pensado hibernar, 4gb de partición esta más que bien
<kurama10> la swap es recomendable que sea e doble de la memoria ram, pero no mas de 2 Gb
<El_magiCo> pues yo e leido por ahi muchas vbeces , que si la memoria de nuestro pc era 4gb
<El_magiCo> que pusieramos 4gb de swap
<El_magiCo> hibernar no tengo pensado, pero si suspendo el pc muchas veces
<kurama10> ahora la particion swap no te va aparecer montada por que es una memoria de intercambio la cual entra cuando la ram se acaba... pero alenta demaciado el sistema
<El_magiCo> yo quiero que mi ubuntu valla rapdidoo
<kurama10> ahora a estas alturas del partido ya no hay maquina con menos de 4 Gb de ram
<El_magiCo> pero no lo consigo
<kurama10> El_magiCo: recomendacion ... usa como escritorio awesome , usa un disco de estado solido y con 6 Gb de ram va uqe vuela
<kurama10> El_magiCo: a que te refieres con rapido en que sentido
<kurama10> ???
<El_magiCo> pues al encender el sistema , se tira la vida,, encima eso siempre sale , lo de la unidad no esta presente swap
<Biblioclasta> en fstab noatime, y pre es lo que más me ha mejorado el rendimiento
<El_magiCo> tambien , cuando estoy funcionando con bastantes programas tarda en abrir
<El_magiCo> asta el nautilius
<kurama10> sip, el swap no se monta no lo vas a ver como unidad
<kurama10> El_magiCo: que maquina tienes
<kurama10> ???
<El_magiCo> asrock
<El_magiCo> 890
<El_magiCo> pro
<El_magiCo> gm
<El_magiCo> sobre mesa
<kurama10> memoria, disco, procesador etc etc?
<El_magiCo> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/890GM%20Pro3/
<El_magiCo> 1000 gb disco durp
<kurama10> rpm??
<El_magiCo> 4 gb de ram ,
<luzbelito> alguien sabe qué archivo editar para cancelar incio automatico de sesion desde terminal?
<El_magiCo> rpm?
<kurama10> ahora mi maquina arranca en 15 segundos despues del grub, entra al escritorio en otros 5 y abre relativamente rapido los programas
<El_magiCo> que suserte tienes
<Biblioclasta> luzbelito, con alt + ctrl  +F1  tienes vas a una consola y reinstalas unity o algún gestro de ventana que te guste
<El_magiCo> ahi te pasadop el link de la placa base
<kurama10> mucho depende de la velocidad del disco, la ram y el procesador y si la tarjeta de video comparte memoria
<kurama10> yo tengo una samsung serie 5 con 6 Gb ram ssd de 26 Gb i5 a 1.7
<kurama10> y 750 de disco duro
<kurama10> lo que ami me ayuda es el disco de estado solido
<kurama10> ahi tengo el sistema operativo instalado
<El_magiCo> es oque es?
<kurama10> si tienes un disco de 1 Tb pero a 5000 rpm va hacer lento el arranque El_magiCo
<El_magiCo> uno externo¿?
<kurama10> pero cambiaria si el disco fuera de 7200 rpm
<El_magiCo> espera
<kurama10> o de estado solido
<El_magiCo> y te digo
<El_magiCo> aber
<kurama10> tambien influye la velocidad de los bus etc etc
<El_magiCo> mira
<El_magiCo> este
<El_magiCo> es el presupuesto
<El_magiCo> que me hizo
<El_magiCo> mi colega
<El_magiCo> El procesador es el mas alto que tengo en tarifa de 4 nucleos
<El_magiCo> La placa base con hdmi integrado
<El_magiCo> Los ventiladores silenciosos
<El_magiCo> La ram a 1600 y kingston blue muy rapida
<El_magiCo> El disco duro de 1 terabyte y de 64 mb de cache, lo mas rapido que tengo
<kurama10> El_magiCo: pero que procesador es que marca y modelo
<El_magiCo> pero dices esto -->> la placa base te enviado un link 890 gm pro3
<El_magiCo> asrock
<El_magiCo> 3.40 ghz
<El_magiCo> disco duro 64 mb dde cache
<El_magiCo> 600 w de fuente alimetacion
<El_magiCo> que me dices
<kurama10> pues el cache del disco esta bien pero a cuantas rpm corre
<kurama10> ???
<El_magiCo> como lo puedo saber?
<kurama10> en el dico dice
<kurama10> dice rpm 5000 o 72000
<El_magiCo> creo que es 7200
<El_magiCo> pero no lose
<El_magiCo> estoy busacando una linterna
<El_magiCo> que no llego a mirarlo
<chilicuil> lo mas probable es que sea 7200, hace rato que no veo discos con rmps de 5000
<kurama10> chilicuil: ... puede que alla en europa pero aca en mexico los siguen vendiendo
<El_magiCo> pues
<El_magiCo> la verdad , te3
<kurama10> jejeje
<El_magiCo> puedo decir toda la etiketa que pone en el hd
<El_magiCo> pero
<El_magiCo> eso de rpm no pone nada
<kurama10> vale
<El_magiCo> WD1002FAEX
<El_magiCo> ESE ES el modelo
<kurama10> El_magiCo: ahora aqui no me puden dejar mentir... ubuntu saca pone cosas que ni ocupas, por que no pruebas linux mint esta basado en ubuntu y es un poco mas rapido
<El_magiCo> y tambien pone la fecha
<chilicuil> kurama10: tambien soy de mexico =)!, y no sabia que los seguian vendiendo.., debo pasarme mas seguido por las tiendas porque ultimamente no he visto discos de esas velocidades
<kurama10> El_magiCo: si es de 7200
<kurama10> chilicuil: ups perdon jejeje falta de costumbre
<kurama10> por el canal
<El_magiCo> gracias
<El_magiCo> pues ya te digo el pc que tengo ,,,
<El_magiCo> pero linuxmint , es como uvuntui¿?
<kurama10> vale los dejo un momento tengo que ver lo de un curso de certificacion LPI que ando terminando de organizar
<El_magiCo> osea quiero decir el apt-get y esas cosas?=
<El_magiCo> vale kurama10 nos vemos...
<kurama10> recuerda para un arranque rapido la verdad un ssd funcionan bein para el sistema operativo los discos mecanicos para los datos
<kurama10> :D
<kurama10> asi de seguro volara tu mania
<feedoor> lxappearance es compatible con GTK?
<chilicuil> feedoor: sip
<feedoor> tengo que bajar temas GTK?
<feedoor> y si bajo temas GTK3, tengo que instalar compiz?
<chilicuil> feedoor: no, solo descarga los temas que quieras probar.., veras.., desde lxappearance puedes cambiar el tema de tus aplicaciones, *solo* si ya esta instalado el tema, con ese programa no puedes descargar nuevos temas.., y no tienes que instalar compiz para usar gtk3, ni para usar lxap...
<feedoor> entonces bajo el tema que me gusta, lo guardo en themes  y lo busco lxappereance?
<luzbelito> No consegui reinstalar el unity, pero al menos me las arregle para editar el lightdm.conf y borrar el inicio de sesion automatico
<luzbelito> asi que ahora uso el entorno enlightement,
<luzbelito> que me habia puesto por curioso y nunca habia usado.
<luzbelito> al menos salgo del paso
<luzbelito> :)
<luzbelito> gracias kurama 10
<feedoor> luzbelito tenes una maquina vieja?
<luzbelito> para nada
<luzbelito> intel core i3
<feedoor> y no te funciona unity?
<luzbelito> siempre funciono, pero no se realmente que hice y me empezo a dar un cartel diciendo cant detect system tray
<luzbelito> probe reinstalar unity, reinstalas ubuntu-desktop,
<luzbelito> todos los comandos que pille por ahi como solucion posible y nada
<luzbelito> asi que ahora ya ves, al menos tenia el enlightment instalado, y a ver q ondas
<chilicuil> feedoor: sip, bajas los temas en formato .tar.gz y cuando esten instalados lanzas lxapp... y seleccionas el que mas te guste, los detalles para instalarlos estan en los lugares de donde los descargas, como en http://gnome-look.org/ o http://xfce-look.org/ o http://opendesktop.org/
<ivedci89> hay modo de instalar KDE en ubuntu sin que me cambie los inicios y el grub =
<ivedci89> ??
<waflessnet> KDE no tiene nada que ver con el grub
<ivedci89> ok pero porque me cambió una vez el logo de inicio
<ivedci89> o sea no decia ubuntu sino kubuntu
<ivedci89> en asul claro
<ivedci89> *z
<waflessnet> ¬¬
<waflessnet> pero instala los paquetes de kde directamente
<waflessnet> no kubuntu
<GridCube> porque el tema de plymouth cambio ivedci89
<GridCube> tirate un: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<GridCube> y elegi el plymouth the ubuntu en ves del de ubuntu y ya
<GridCube> waflessnet, porque querria instalar kde en ves de kubuntu, si no instala kubuntu propiamente dicho no le podriamos dar soporte, los desktops existen por una razon
<GridCube> instalar un DE por tu cuenta significa estar por tu cuenta
<waflessnet> ya
<ivedci89> cómo? no entendi lo del soporte...
<waflessnet> y que tan dificil puede ser GridCube
<ivedci89> i sea que ya sea que yo instale Kubuntu o el paquete KDE dejo de tener un soporte de ustedes?
<waflessnet> yo tengo instalado de openbox desde la nada
<GridCube> si no instalas el kubuntu-desktop no podemos saber que configuraciones de kde estas usando o como se comportaria, kubuntu es kubuntu y kde en ubuntu es kde en ubuntu, lo mismo va para xfce, lxde y gnome
<GridCube> si usas openbox te haces cargo vos de usar openbox.
<GridCube> vos decidiste usarlo por x o por y
<ivedci89> comprendo
<ivedci89> entonces con kubuntu me pueden dar soporte... pero no con mi instalacion de openbox jaja
<ivedci89> aunque openbox se instaló cuando puse lxde... pero deberia haber puesto lubuntu-desktop verdad!!!?
<GridCube> claro
<GridCube> ivedci89, no es que no te intentemos ayudar
<GridCube> pero los paquetes se construyen por una razon, yo no las entiendo del todo
<GridCube> pero asi es
<ivedci89> siii GridCube se entiende perfectamente
<ivedci89> pero si desinstalo lxde y openbox... al instalar lubuntu-desktop quedaria todo genial verdad?
<GridCube> pues no se ahora, ya tenes config files
<ivedci89> igual al parecer por extraño que parezca, mi carpeta de usuario en el disco esta muuuy fragmentada a pesar de usar ext4 pues cada que enciando el PC al cargar los directorios de carpeta personalqueda como dos minutos buscando
<ivedci89> (tengo entendido que "apt-get purge xxxx"   borra hasta losconfig files)
<GridCube> no
<ivedci89> aun si lo hago desde terminal con ls
<ivedci89> queda buscando un buen rato y procesa todo (Segun el monitor de procesos) para darme cuales son la lista de directorios y archivos en /home/user
<feedoor> hay una vpn con ips de españa?
<feedoor> openvpn funciona en linux?
<feedoor> oh hay mejores?
<ivedci89> por lo que formateare en cuanto pueda y tendre una instalacion limpia de ubuntu 13.04
<waflessnet> ivedci89, tienes fragmentada la /home/user ?
<waflessnet> es una particion en NTFS ?
<ivedci89> mmm no he podido comprobarlo, pero todo me indica que es eso
<waflessnet> lo poco que conosco es que las ext4 no se fragmentan
<waflessnet> quisas tienes muchos procesos al inicio del sistema o de tu sesion
<ivedci89> yo tengo entendido lo mismo
<ivedci89> mira...
<ivedci89> el comando "time ls" practicado luego de dos horas de inicie sesion me arroja :
<waflessnet> mmmm
<ivedci89> real 1m1.227s ---- user 0m0.004s
<waflessnet> pero eso no es al iniciar la sesion
<waflessnet> es porque tienes muchos procesos/programas corriendo
<waflessnet> tienes htop ?
<ivedci89> sys 0m0.572s
<ivedci89> qué es eso?
<waflessnet> para ver los procesos que estan chupando mas CPU
<waflessnet> aptitude install htop
<waflessnet> y lo corres desde la consola
<waflessnet> tienes algún servicio tipo apache/mysql/postgres/ftp/sftp ?? corriendo en tu maquina ?
<ivedci89> ahh me sonaba... claro yo conozco top solamente
<ivedci89> ahora instalo htop
<waflessnet> y que ves ?
<ivedci89> perpeeerooooo waflessnet! recuerdo que cuando puse el live 13.04 y cuando puse el debian live tambien tardo muchisimo en mostrar los archivos de /home/ivedci
<ivedci89> nada raro ...
<ivedci89> el pidgin la terminal y htop... moviendose mezclandose de una pose a otra
<waflessnet> jaja ivedci89 de una pose a otra xd
<ivedci89> jajjaa si suena raro jajaja
<waflessnet> ivedci89, no será que tienes un HD muy viejo
<ivedci89> carga edia de CPU es de 4%
<ivedci89> mmm no se
<ivedci89> no creo el disco es un samsung 160GB para notebook del 2011
<ivedci89> siendo que he corrido ubuntus en toda clase de discos duros y nunca me dio problemas asi
<ivedci89> una vez instale ubuntu en un disco del año 94
<ivedci89> particion ext4
<ivedci89> hay picos de 26% CPU
<ivedci89> pero se dan justo cuando ejecuto acciones asi qu eno me extrañan
<waflessnet> a mi no me dan tan altos
<waflessnet> que maquina tienes ivedci89  ?
<waflessnet> de hecho corro un apache y un postgres para proyectos locales
<waflessnet> y tengo hasta un nodo freenet corriendo xd
 * Zanguetsu off
<ivedci89> 2GHz
<waflessnet> amd intel ?
<waflessnet> corre un openbox flaco vuela en las maquinas no tan nuevas
<ivedci89> es donde estoy
<ivedci89> :(
<ivedci89> intel
<ivedci89> celeron
<ivedci89> para revisar cualquier parte del disco no pasa nada sale re bien rapido es solo /home/ivedci el problema
<ivedci89> y no me extrañaria puesto que como tengo poco espacio o sea unos 110GB mas ao menos en home entonces siempre estaba descargando y borrandocosas
<ivedci89> lo cual por muy inteligente que sea ext4 algo se tiene que fragmentar
<ivedci89> hay alguna distro derivada de ubuntu aunque no sea oficial que traiga solo openbox???
<ivedci89> creo que con lubuntu alcanza y sobra
<ivedci89> descargare lubuntu live y formateare limpio luego de qu etermine la transferencia de 4h por sftp:xxxxx
<Biblioclasta> ext4 no se fragmenta
<Biblioclasta> por que pensas que se fragmenta???
<jimi_> buenas
<Biblioclasta> o/
<ivedci89> bueno supongamos que les creo que no se fragmenta...
<ivedci89> entonces me ayudan a buscar cual es el motivo de semejante time ls
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-13
<Biblioclasta> barriers, atime, disco lleno, stado del smart....
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> jimi_:  que ocurre, ??? buenas!
<ivedci89> smart perfecto... disco sano
<Biblioclasta> ok
<ivedci89> no selo que es barriesrs
<Biblioclasta> fstab
<Biblioclasta> las opciones del disco
<Biblioclasta> fijate que opciones tiene, algunas de las opciones para hacerl más rapido es sacar las algunas verificaciones
<Biblioclasta> y sobretodo, que no guarde los access time
<Biblioclasta> fijate que fstab tenga la opción noatime
<Biblioclasta> sino cada vez que lees un archivo escribe el acceso
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979200/
<feedoor> chilicuil baje ya varios tar, los sumos desde lxappereance , peron no pasa nada
<Axolotl> no me gusta Zentual, no e slo que yo pensaba
<Axolotl> Zentyal
<chilicuil> feedoor: verifica que estan instalados correctamente, si lanzas lxappereance y no ves diferentes temas para seleccionar, estan mal instalados
<ivedci89> iré a bañarme y vengo gente... saludos a los que no encuentre luego :)
<feedoor> pero los sumo desde el programa
<feedoor> bajo el tar y lo pongo en theme
<feedoor> y con lxappereance lo selecciono
<ivedci89> bueno luego hago eso que me dicen les dejo este duro como dos minutos http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979244/
<ivedci89> gracias Biblioclasta
<Biblioclasta> O_O
<feedoor> vpn alguno conoce alguna?
<feedoor> ademas de openvpn
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que solo he usado openvpn, por que?
<Biblioclasta> y hamachi, que si se lo mira generosamente es un vpn
<feedoor> que es hamachi?
<Biblioclasta> https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/default.aspx
<Biblioclasta> tiene cliente en linux por consola, y una gui hecha pro terceros
<Biblioclasta> haguichi
<Biblioclasta> es lo más fácil de montar si necesitas algo rápido y con menos de 5 máquinas que es el limite gratuito
<feedoor> bueno, primero pruebo con openvpn
<feedoor> bueno gracias
<feedoor> hasta luego me voy a descansar
<sennin> i5 4gbram ubuntu 12.04 64bit, hola no puedo usar aircrack, extencion wiriless ETH2, QUE PUEDO HACER?
<Biblioclasta> descargar kali, usualmente tienes que cambiar los drivers de la placa de red, así que es mejor usar una disribución dedicada a eso
<Biblioclasta> que ya viene con aircrak, los driver correctos y muchas más herramientas
<sennin> KALI OK BUSCARE
<Biblioclasta> kali linux, es una distribución, la heredera de backtrack, distribución de penetración
<sennin> claro back track tampoco me reconoce la extencion eth2
<sennin> esperemos esta kali funcione
<sennin> no la conocia gracias
<cachencho> ni scan lite ni simple scan detecta mi scaner. he lanzado simple scan desde terminal y me tira:[gt68xx] Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1Dfw.usb'): No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Bradford> un quiet e_e
<Bradford> a la obra
<Bradford> dfldsgjlsg
<Bradford> glasfj
<Bradford> lasjf
<Bradford> lsafj
<Bradford> sajf
<Bradford> saljf
<Bradford> ._.
<Bradford> pensé que duraban más tiempo xd
<guampa> lo hacen
<Luzbelito> usando ubuntu 13.04 no sé cómo desconfiguré Unity. Ahora arranco el sistema y me sale: can't find system tray, o algo así
<Luzbelito> probé ya varias soluciones posibles, googleando por ahi, y nada
<Luzbelito> por ahora he cambiado a enlightment
<Luzbelito> pero no me resigno
<Luzbelito> alguna idea?
<Luzbelito> cómo restaurar unity?
<julio> hola
<julio> como va
<julio> todo en orden
<julio> ??
<Luzbelito> alguien que use ubuntu 13.04  se ha cargado el unity alguna vez_
<Luzbelito> ?
<Luzbelito> ayer, gracias a los consejos de kurama10 y biblioclasta, pude volver a usar mi sistema, con entorno enlightement. Pero quisiera descubrir como recuperar el unity
<Luzbelito> alguna idea?
<Luzbelito> apt-get remove, luego install, ya lo hice
<Luzbelito> uso ubuntu 13.04 en una laptop gateway, con intel i3, 2.4ghz, 4g de ram
<Luzbelito> soy un usuario relativamente nuevo, me qued[e con ubuntu como unico SO  en la ultima LTS, asi que podria decirse que naci con el Unity bajo el brazo y me siento bastante perdido
<LeVelasquez> Buen día tengo ubuntu 12.04 con el gnome classic y quisiera saber como puedo agregar los iconos de los programas en la barra de arriba ?
<LeVelasquez> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/How-to-Use-Classic-GNOME-Session-on-Ubuntu-11-04-2.jpg
<LeVelasquez> asi como eso que le parece despues de sistema el icono del firefox
<Biblioclasta> Luzbelito, puedes intentar:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Biblioclasta> para resetear todas las opciones de unity
<LeVelasquez> hola ?
<Biblioclasta> o/
<Matias24> alguien usa webmin?
<ivedci89> hola qué es eso'
<ivedci89> ?
<waflessnet> Matias24, hola
<waflessnet> que no puedes hacer ?
<LeVelasquez> como se abre las opciones del panel inferior del gnome
<LeVelasquez> le doy alt + click derecho y no hace nada
<LeVelasquez> ya vi como super+alt+click derecho
 * waflessnet y se vah!
<Luzbelito> Hola, mi situacion es la siguiente: uso ubuntu 13.04, y por alguna razon parece que me cargue el unity. Apenas entrar me sale el mensaje: no system tray found on the system. exiting. Y no tengo dash ni panel superior
<Luzbelito> probe ya varias posibles soluciones y nada. al menos,  he conseguido loguearme en entorno enlightement, y usar la maquina, pero realmente quisiera reparar el unity
<Luzbelito> Alguna idea?
<pontifex> buenas gente
<Luzbelito> hola, pontifex
<Biblioclasta> Luzbelito, intentaste resetear unity?
<Biblioclasta> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Luzbelito> unity --reset. si
<Biblioclasta> unity --reset era antes, ya no esta
<Biblioclasta> que version estás usando?
<Luzbelito> dconf reset, tambien
<Luzbelito> 13.04
<Luzbelito> bibliocasta, he googleado un monton antes de meterme aca a preguntar...
<Luzbelito> igual probe dpkg reconfigure
<Luzbelito> reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Luzbelito> install ubuntu-desktop^
<Biblioclasta> con remove --purge antes?
<Luzbelito> antes de reinstalar ubuntu-dektop?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Luzbelito> nop
<Luzbelito> lo pruebo
<Biblioclasta> lo idea es sacar lo que tengas; remove
<Luzbelito> seria sudo remove //purge ubuntu-dektop?
<Luzbelito> unity como tal es un paquete tambien?
<Biblioclasta> la verdad no estoy seguro como es el arbol de dependencia
<Luzbelito> me da remove: orden no encontrada
<Biblioclasta> son opciones de apt-get
<Luzbelito> claro
<Luzbelito> grax
<Luzbelito> eliminando
<Luzbelito> ahora sudo apt-get install, o reinstall?
<Biblioclasta> install
<Biblioclasta> no olvides el --purge
<Luzbelito> nop, sigo tus pasos,
<Luzbelito> pareciera que ya esta
<Luzbelito> reboot?
<Biblioclasta> no deberia hacer falta
<waflessnet> abre una consola con CRTL
<waflessnet> ctrl+alt+F!
<waflessnet> F1*
<Luzbelito> pero asi me salgo del entorno grafico
<waflessnet>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<waflessnet> si, lo que quieres es volver a cargarlo
<waflessnet> por tanto tienes que salirte de el
<Luzbelito> ok.
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/, hola Zanguetsu
<Luzbelito> nada
<Luzbelito> no existe el archivo o directorio
<Luzbelito> desloguearme sera suficiente, e intentar levantar en unity?
<Luzbelito> intentando...
<waflessnet> Luzbelito, pero pega el error
<waflessnet> no entiendo lo que dices
<Biblioclasta> waflessnet, el mensaje de error de  Luzbelito : no system tray found on the system. exiting.
<Biblioclasta> eso en unity
<Biblioclasta> 13.04
<jose__> alguien sabe si se puede instalar vox player en ubuntu
<Luzbelito> hola. ahora esta peor. pantalla totalmente negra. lo unico funcional es el conky
<Biblioclasta> y el mensaje de error el mismo?
<Luzbelito> ahora ni siquiera el mensaje
<Luzbelito> sale ubuntu ha experiimentado un error interno
<Luzbelito> tendre que acostumbrarme al enlightenment?
<Luzbelito> hay una manera de reinstalar todo el entorno unity?
<Luzbelito> tal vez con un dvd live?
<Biblioclasta> si, removiendo purgando y reinstalando
<Biblioclasta> que es lo que estabamos intentando
<Luzbelito> pero cuales son las dependencias? porque acabamos de hacer eso con ubuntu-desktop, no?
<abuelosamor> hola, alguien sabe cómo ejecuto aplicaciones al inicio en xubuntu?? cómo llamo al programita de aplicaciones al inicio de ubuntu? porque esto es ubuntu con xfce porque instale el escritorio de xubuntu
<Biblioclasta> Luzbelito, si, creo que si, espera que me fijo
<Luzbelito> gracias Biblioclasta
<Biblioclasta> ok para remover unity es suficiente con remover compiz*
<Biblioclasta> como depende de compiz todo el unity saldra
<Biblioclasta> compiz no se remueve necesariamente removiendo ubutu-desktop porque otros escritorios lo utilizan
<Biblioclasta> osea, para instalar ubuntu-desktop instala todo, pero para desintalar, no desistala casi nada
<Biblioclasta> Luzbelito, sigues por alli?
<Luzbelito> sip bibliocasta
<Luzbelito> entonces tengo que hacer un purge de compiz?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Luzbelito> seria sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz?
<Luzbelito> y luego sudo apt-get install compiz
<Biblioclasta> no
<Luzbelito> ?
<Biblioclasta> desinstalar compiz*
<Biblioclasta> que va a desinstalar todo
<Biblioclasta> instalar ubuntu-desktop
<Biblioclasta> que va a instalar todo
<Biblioclasta> osea, por las dependencias, si desinstalas algo de arriba, instala todo lo de abajo
<Biblioclasta> si desinstalas algo de abajo desinstala todo lo de arriba
<Luzbelito> ah! entiendo..
<Luzbelito> el comando es correcto? sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz
<Biblioclasta> con * al final
<Luzbelito> y  luego apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Luzbelito> ok
<Biblioclasta> sip
<jose__> como instalo una aplicacion que esta en .tgz
<jose__> alguien puede ayudarme
<jose__> ya lo descomprimi le doy ./configure
<jose__> y sale que no existe el archivo o directorio
<Luzbelito> esta vez tengo fe que dimos en el clavo, biblioclasta
<Luzbelito> intentando...
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> jose__,  no lo acompaña un readme lo que tratas de instalar
<Biblioclasta> tgz es tan general como un zip, puede tener culquier cosa adentro
<Luzbelito> biblio... da miedito tantas dependencias
<Biblioclasta> sip
<jose__> si hay un README
<Biblioclasta> ... y que dice?
<Biblioclasta> algo relacionado con la instalación?
<jose__> nada no dice nada relacionado con la instalacion
<Luzbelito> listo. me deslogueo a ver si ahora....
<Biblioclasta> ok
<jose__> abri otro archivo y dice esto:
<jose__> 1. Install the development version of the Qt 4 library
<jose__> (i.e., headers and tools like qmake, etc.)
<jose__> 2. Run the "configure" script from the src directory.
<jose__> (It will mainly check the presence of a valid qmake
<jose__> tool for Qt-4.)
<jose__> 3. Run "make".
<Biblioclasta> ok tienes instalado qt4?
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get instal qt4-dev-tools  o algo así
<jose__> no lo tengo instalado ok aurita lo instalo
<erchache2000> para instalar eclipse con php en ubuntu 13.04 que hago? bajo el instalador desde la web de eclipse o tiro de repositorio?
<Biblioclasta> depende de que version necesites o quieras
<Biblioclasta> la del repositorio creo que va 2 versiones atrazada
<erchache2000> necesito nada más un editor para php con soporte sftp, svn, git para escritorio
<jose__> l verd
<erchache2000> hace y pico mil que no toco un escritorio linux
<jose__> la verdad nose que version como soy nuevo en esto de linux
<Biblioclasta> ok, con cualquiera de las 2 versiones tienes más o menos lo mismo
<Biblioclasta> sftp derecho de eclipse no lo he usuado nunca, y la verdad no creo que sea la mejor idea suarlo así
<Biblioclasta> el soporto de svn y git es por plugin
<Biblioclasta> y en el caso de versionadores me gusta más como lo maneja el netbeans
<Biblioclasta> yo instalaría el del repositorio, para ver si me gusta
<jose__> Biblioclasta._ ya termino de instalar Qt4
<Luzbelito> sigue mal. esta vez pedi los detalles del error interno y dice que el crash es en el compiz.
<Luzbelito> no hay como copiar esa info, no se pueden mover ni abrir las ventanas
<Biblioclasta> puedes matar compiz y correrlo desde una de las consolas de texto
<Biblioclasta> en ese caso el error lo largara en la consola
<Luzbelito> como asi?
<Biblioclasta> osea desde la consola de texto: ctr+alt+f1
<Biblioclasta> killall compiz
<Biblioclasta> y luego
<Biblioclasta> unity
<Biblioclasta> para correr todo
<Biblioclasta> y el error aparecera en
<Biblioclasta> ctr+alt+f1 tambien
<Biblioclasta> junto a 500 lineas de basura
<Luzbelito> nos serviria de algo conocer ese error?
<Luzbelito> como le pido que me lo convierta en un archivo de texto?
<Biblioclasta> con >
<Biblioclasta> unity > archivo_texto.txt
<Biblioclasta> no se si es para el error...
<Biblioclasta> 2> era para el error??
<Biblioclasta> aguien recuerda??
<Luzbelito> se puede hacer desde aca? con guake?
<Biblioclasta> nunca he tratado
<Luzbelito> o tengo que salirme del enlightement para llamar unity?
<sennin> hola amigos, una consulta necesito generar ingresos estoy cesante, que se puede hacer con los computadores para generar ingresos
<Biblioclasta> Luzbelito, nunca he intentado la vedad
<Luzbelito> ufa no me da me dice another windows manager is already working
<Luzbelito> osea est.
<Luzbelito> me rindo por ahora
<Luzbelito> mil gracias biblioclasta
<Luzbelito> aprender a usar enlightement
<Luzbelito> (tiene su gracia, te dire)
<sennin> hay algun canal que me den ayuda para guiarme en algun trabajo relacionado con servidores etc, algo que genere dinero
<chilicuil> enlightenment es perfecto *.*
<sennin> enlightnment es el canal?
<rugo> :):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o
<sennin> como hago dinero con linux amigos ayuda por favor
<mimecar> vende soporte técnico
<sennin> no es mucho lo que se, pero podria aprender mas
<sennin> eso de instalar servidores es rentable?
<mimecar> puedes tener algunos ingresos
<sennin> alguna otra idea, me urge general ingresos, por mi familia
<mimecar> lo tienes complicado si tienes que depender de dar soporte
<sennin> puede ser como algun ingrso extra
<sennin> pero tambien estoy dispuesto a inevrtir en algo mas grande
<jonne> puede comprar computadores viajes, arreglarlos y instalar linux
<jonne> y después vendelos
<jonne> es muy facíl encontrar computadores baratos que no funciona bien con windows
<jonne> por lo menos aquí en finlandia.
<Luzbelito>  la idea de jonne no es mala
<Luzbelito> vendes la compu con linux instalado y das soporte
<jonne> algunas personas en finlandia hace lo
<mimecar> pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe, la conversación no tiene relación con Ubuntu
<jonne> más adecuado para los clientes que necesitan un PC para cosas simples, como navegar y correo electrónico
<Luzbelito> por cierto: no he conseguido recuperar el unity. Intente reinstalando compiz, y tampoco
<waflessnet> https://lmddgtfy.net/?q=recovery%20unity%20gnome ?
<Luzbelito> pregunta: hay manera de reinstalar toda la distribucion sin afectar /home y su contenido?
<mimecar> Luzbelito, ayer ya instalastes ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> tienes todos los paquetes instalados
<Luzbelito> sip, y no hubo cambios.
<mimecar> waflessnet, ese tipo de enlaces no es que ayude mucho
<mimecar> Luzbelito, ya has creado un usuario nuevo?
<jose__> alguien a instalado Qvox en ubuntu
<Luzbelito> tambien, pero la falla afecta a ttodos los usuarios
<waflessnet> jaja
<Luzbelito> al fin consegui loguearme en entorno enlightenment
<Luzbelito> y funciona bien
<mimecar> Luzbelito, ¿has modificado archivos del sistema?
<Luzbelito> pero realmente quisiera recuperar el unity
<mimecar> lanza unity desde la consola y pon los mensajes en pastebin
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, te acvuerdas que una vez desinstale uniti y me ayudaste a recuperarlo
<Zanguetsu> me dijiste que instalara ubuntudesktop y asi se me corrigio el problema
<mimecar> sólo hay que instalar ubuntu-desktop
<Zanguetsu> lo unico es que no me queria iniciar unity por default pero creo que lo reconfigure con el comando para unity y sopas ya quedo
<sennin> gracias por sus datos lo pensare es buena idea
<Zanguetsu> no se si ese sea el problema con Luzbelito
<Zanguetsu> o con el compañero que tenga el problema
<mimecar> si con un usuario nuevo sigue el problema
<mimecar> hay archivos del sistema modificados
<mimecar> Luzbelito, estas usando repositorios externos a ubuntu?
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, sabes que paso conmigo estube entrando en las diferentes sesiones que me ofrece ubuntu-desktop y ya despues entre a la sesion de unity y asi jalo sin broncas
<Luzbelito> al menos puedo usar el enlightenment.
<Luzbelito> pero es mas complicado, al menos para mi
<Luzbelito> ya probe varias soluciones sugeridas, pero nada funciono por ahora
<Luzbelito> pregunto: hay manera de reinstalar la disribucion sin tocar /home?
<CAP9637> que hay gente
<Nen> hello
<car_> hola anita -ernesto
<car_> hola
<car_> soy nuevo en la comunidad , alguien me puede decir como funciona esto?
<Biblioclasta> preguntas, alguien contesta y así...
<Biblioclasta> esta ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar, aquí es mayormente asistencia
<car_> hay programas anti - espias en ubuntu o no es necesario?
<Biblioclasta> las dos cosas
<Biblioclasta> hay programas anti espias y normalmente no son necesarios
<car_> o sea que no es necesario pero hay por si acaso?
<car_> que programa puedes recomendar?
<pegasus555> hola a todos, quiero comprar dos tarjetas de red dlink dge-528t, pero quiero saber si es compatible con ubuntu 12.04, quiero comprar a lo seguro, en su ficha tecnica dice que es compatible con linux kernel  2.2.x, 2.4.x. 2.6.x y Linux RedHat ¿deseo saber si es compatible con ubuntu 12.04? ¿si no es compatible que tarjeta de red de velocidad de 1000 puedo comprar?
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no uso, se que estan los normales de windows: avast, bitdefender y avg
<pegasus555> alguna orientacion
<Biblioclasta> y clam claro
<Biblioclasta> que es libre
<Biblioclasta> todo se reduce a para que lo quieres
<pegasus555> alguien que me oriente
<Biblioclasta> yo ni idea pegasus555
<car_> podrias consultar el manual de ubuntu para saber si el hardware es compatible, podrías deducir espero
<pegasus555> ok gracias car_ voy a deducir
<tavo-87> yo mas mi princesa
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil, ping
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu: pong
<Zanguetsu> jejejeje eso es genial
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/12.04:Portada
<Zanguetsu> checa esto nos puede ayudar
<Zanguetsu> con los cursos y ya vi el libro
<chilicuil> y que te parecio? Zanguetsu ?
<chilicuil> hay que armar presentaciones, no? y juntar ejercicios se me ocurre
<Zanguetsu> si pero con la documentacion podemos crear contenido
<Zanguetsu> digamos como un cdrom interactivo
<Zanguetsu> en pocas palabras descargar la pagina completa y utilizarla para dar los cursos asi como el libro que tu pones en el foro
<Zanguetsu> chilicuil, como vez
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-14
<efpc2003> buenas... cinnamon vs. mate, han usado? cómo son? uso xubuntu 12.04
<frezer01> hols
<frezer01> tengo un error con un tar.gz
<frezer01> pùffff ya e puesto make
<frezer01> el  ./configure y nada
<frezer01> todo son errores
<corretico> hola gente
<Xochipilli> Tired of niggers? Sick of their monkeyshines? We are too! Join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/forum At Chimpout, we are not White Supremacists! I myself am a Mexican! Basically, if you are not a NIGGER and you hate NIGGERS, we welcome you with open arms! Join Chimpout Forum today! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Boss1138> alguien?
<Boss1138> perdon hola ay alguien?
<talo> hola
<talo> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<GridCube> 'nas
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda x favor, necesito activar wifi en mi laptop q instalè ubuntu 13.04
<novato> x favor auxilio necesito ese wifi funcionando, me urge
<novato> hola!! alguien aqui=??
<novato> hello!
<GridCube> ni 6 minutos
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<waflessnet> chilicuil, o/ que tal!
<chilicuil> hola waflessnet
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<Xago> hola muchachos
<Xago> quien ha comprado un laptop ASUS con Ubuntu preinstalado? Que tal la experiencia?
<Zanguetsu_> yo trabajaba en un centro de servicio asus y la verdad no te recomiendo la marca
<Zanguetsu_> pero en ubuntu si funciona bien
<Xago> Zanguetsu_: pq no recomiendas la marca?
<Xago> y pq con ubuntu es diferente?
<Zanguetsu_> no es diferente la cuestión es que linux en general saca lo mejor de las computadoras
<Zanguetsu_> y la verdad la marca es en extremo mala
<Xago> tb es cierto :)
<Zanguetsu_> si tiene uno o dos modelos que salieron bien
<Zanguetsu_> la mayoria de equipos
<Zanguetsu_> por decir la serie b y c salieron del navo
<Zanguetsu_> sin mencionar la serie gammer
<Xago> navo?
<Xago> ok, creo entendi'
<Zanguetsu_> que son unas lap tops monumentales y que al final se daña la targeta grafica por no tener una adecuada vventilacion
<Zanguetsu_> perdón por la expresión que di es un modismo en México que indica que el producto o sitsituacion mala(o)
<Xago> tengo un hp que le fallo' la tarjeta de video tb.
<Xago> de hecho, estoy trabajando con este, pero con Live-CD
<Xago> y cambiarlo por otro que tendr'ia el mismo problema, no es un buen cambio
<mimecar> entonces no se va a comprar nunca un portati...
<Zanguetsu_> correcto si quieres una asus busca la que tenga mejor ventilacion
<chilicuil> las lenovo son geniales! *.*
<Zanguetsu_> chilicuil, no digas eso
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu_: todas mis computadoras personales son lenovo, y nunca fallan =), nunca, incluso cuando las dejo olvidadas encendidas entre mis sabanas
<chilicuil> ademas, sus botones son suavecitos *.*, pesan poco (la gama edge), y son bonitas (no como las infames dell o hp)
<Xago> la verdad es que Lenovo, me ha sorprendido con unas PCs muy antiguas que aun funcionan muy bien, a pesar de ser del anho 2000
<Xago> yo confio bastante en Dell, pero no se como anda ubuntu para esas configuraciones medias personalizadas de la marca
<Zanguetsu_> si a mi tambien me gustan las PCs antiguas de lenovo pero las aio y algunas laps como dan lata
<Zanguetsu_> la serie tinkpad son muy buenas
<Zanguetsu_> de hecho dell ofrece equipos con ubuntu precargado
<Xago> pero me interesa que sean bien compatibles con linux. en primera fase con ubuntu(deb) y luego fedora(rpm)
<Xago> dell? preconfigurado?
<Xago> que modelos?
<Zanguetsu_> no recuerdo los modelos pero en la pagina de dell viene para que escojas
<Xago> ok, revisare'...gracias Zanguetsu_
<Zanguetsu_> por nada
<Zanguetsu_> y de lenovo te recomiendo las tinkpad
<Zanguetsu_> por que las demás también nos llegaban como tortillas al centro de servicio
<Zanguetsu_> de hp la serie probook
<chilicuil> lol, como eso de llegar como tortilla?
<chilicuil> como es eso*
<Zanguetsu_> chilicuil, cuando vaz por un kg de tortillas cuantas tortillas te dan
<Zanguetsu_> jejejeje
<mimecar> sección de cocina en café, la tazá de cafe sólo cuesta 1 $ / € ...
<chilicuil> Zanguetsu_: como 30?
<chilicuil> ahhh, Zanguetsu_, lol, ya entendi!
<chilicuil> xD
<mimecar> no pongo la dirección que ya la conocéis
<Zanguetsu_> gracias mimecar
<Zanguetsu_> perdona por el oftopic
<mimecar> de dudas de ubuntu a la forma en la que llegan los portátiles...
<mimecar> hay un pequeño salto
<chilicuil> ya hasta se me antojo una tortilla con sal oQo
<Zanguetsu_> mimecar, tienes razon
<Zanguetsu_> nuevamente una disculpa me emocione con la explicación
<mimecar> !ot chilicuil
<kubot> chilicuil: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> :P
<chilicuil> mimecar: x_x
<Zanguetsu_> chilicuil, :P
<sennin> alguien me dijo que kali podria reconocer  mi tarjeta wiriless extencion eth2, pero resulta que no funciona, que distro sirve para esta extencion eth2 para usas aircrack?
<mimecar> sennin, de aircrack no se da soporte
<sennin> es para usarlo en ubuntu
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> aircrack se utiliza principalmente para sacar claves
<Zanguetsu_> sennin, hay muchos manuales en internet
<sennin> e buscado mucho pero no e tenido solucion, gracias de todas maneras
<Zanguetsu_> y por desgracia el COC no permite dar soporte a estas app
<sennin> algun otro canal que pueda pedir ayuda
<Zanguetsu_> para eso solo con los anonymous
<mimecar> para que quieres usar aircrack?
<Zanguetsu_> aca no nos dedicamos a eso
<sennin> siempre lo uso para audotorias
<sennin> pero compre un hp y la tarjeta wifi que trae es muy fregada
<sennin> y como contacto con anonymous, hay algun canal
<Zanguetsu_> no te servira para auditoria debe ser una wifi compatible
<Zanguetsu_> voy a tomar mis alimentos nos vemos de rato
<guampa> auditoria wifi: la red usa otra proteccion que no sea wpa2? resultado: insegura
<guampa> solo resta cobrar :)
<sennin> por eso
<guampa> no necesitas aircrack para ver que proteccion tiene una red
<sennin> no es solo eso! no detallare todo el uso que se le da a una distro como back track, es complicado
<mimecar> si usas backtrack, entra en su canal
<sennin> pero necesito contactar alguien que sepa como hacer compatible mi tarjeta eth2, si conocen algun canal para contactar anonymous se los agradeceria
<sennin> el irc se me pega al cambia de canal
<guampa> en mi humilde opinion, que ya va mas alla de lo tecnico. si entendes realmente todo lo complicado de la distro backtrack, no tendrias que tener ningun problema con los drivers ni hacerla funcionar
<mimecar> eth2 no es el modelo de tu tarjeta
<sennin> maldicion!! XD
<sennin> no lo puedo saber todo
<sennin> por eso pido ayuda, pero por que tanto interrogatorio
<mimecar> sennin, primero averigua el modelo de tu tarjeta
<mimecar> y después pregunta en el canal de backtrack
<sennin> broacom
<mimecar> si les dices que la marca es eth2 no te harán caso
<sennin> gracias lo are
<sennin> instalare otra interface irc, esta se pega
<talo> eth2?
<Xago> hola a todos ...quien me puede recomendar una buena herramienta para medir el trafico de datos en un punto de red, de una subnet en particular? En lo posible que me permita grabar o mas bien me entregue una grafica del uso de la misma
<Xago> algo que en un tramo de tiempo me muestre en grafico el uso de Mbps, por ejemplo
<Xago> Wireshark, creo que es un excelente sniffer, pero me permite generar graficos?
<talo> pos no se
<talo> xD
<Xago> xD
<talo> parece que si
<talo> statics -> IO graph
<Xago> interesante
<talo> si , lo he abierto y he echado un vistazo , no sabia que tenia esa opcion , pero wireshark es que tien de todo , viene copmpletito jeje
<Xago> talo: habia olvidado que cacti es una buena herramienta que hace eso.
<Xago> lo acabo de instalar y estoy configurando
<Xago> a la espera que empiece a registrar datos
<ese> hola como se llama esa compania que esta pasando juegos de windows a ubuntu?
<ese> gamespy7?
<ese> olvidenlo ya recorde se llama steam
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> tengo problemas al ver videos en línea, se quedan pegados, el audio corre bien pero la imagen se queda pegada
<omar> tengo Ubuntu 12.04 instalado hace unas semanas
<omar> tal vez alguien conozca algún fallo o algo por el estilo
<elpelado> hola y buenas vibraciones para todos
<elpelado> tengo un problema con thunderbir y el indicator-message en unity
<elpelado> estoy buscando la solución, alguien de acá puede brindarme ayuda?
<Zanguetsu_> una pregunta intento instalar una impresora xerox workcentre5225 y al instalar el driver de la pagina de xerox me tira este error
<Zanguetsu_> lpstat: No destinations added.
<Zanguetsu_> me podrían ayudar por favor
 * Zanguetsu_ off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-15
<cachencho> tengo un problema para detectar el scaner
<cachencho> ni scan lite
<cachencho> ni simple scan
<cachencho> como puedo instalarlo?
<GridCube> que escaner cachencho
<GridCube> tirate un lsusb y pasa la linea adecuado
<cachencho> 15|0) C0
<cachencho> 	
<cachencho> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:10d3 Canon, Inc.
<cachencho> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 047d:102e Kensington Pilot Optical Pro
<cachencho> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 055f:021c Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 1200 CU Plus
<cachencho> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 056a:00df Wacom Co., Ltd
<cachencho> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<cachencho> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<GridCube> no no todo
<GridCube> la adecuada
<GridCube> que parte de la adecuada era dificil de entender
<GridCube> ahora cachencho
<cachencho> perdon
<GridCube> solo la linea que corresponda a tu escaner
<cachencho> falla de protocolo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no te preocupes
<cachencho> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 055f:021c Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 1200 CU Plus
<cachencho> ahí aparece
<cachencho> bus 002 lo comparte con otros perifiericos
<cachencho> una wacom y un mouse kensngton
<cachencho> en simple scan aparece pero me da error de que no se puede conectar
<GridCube> cachencho, http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/
<GridCube> busca tu modelo ahi
<cachencho> gracias, una cosa más. he lanzado el simple scan desde consola
<cachencho> y me tira un error
<cachencho> [gt68xx] Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1Dfw.usb'): No existe el archivo o el directorio
<cachencho> mirando el directorio sane no existe
<cachencho> y menos que menos los que siguen
<GridCube> exacto
<cachencho> no sé bien que, pero algo voy aprendiendo :)
<GridCube> esa pagina tiene los .usb que necesitas
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de como tenes que importarlo a tu kernel eso no
<cachencho> voy a probar a armar esos directorios y pegarlo ahí
<cachencho> ya te diré si funciona
<cachencho> ¿o es peligros?
<GridCube> ponele, pero abajo de la pagina tiene instrucciones
<GridCube> cachencho, a lo sumo dejan de andarte todas las cosas que esten enchufadas por usb
<cachencho> listo, manda traductor!, muchas gracias por tu tiempo, me haz ayudado
<GridCube> no problem
<GridCube> :)
<cachencho> una pregunta. ¿como puedo aprender?
<GridCube> aprender que?
<GridCube> uno aprende preguntando, rompiendo y arreglando
<cachencho> me imagino, entonces voy en buen camino. gracias sensei GridCube
<buenaventura> unas pocas horas de ensayo y error ahorran minutos de leer manuales
<buenaventura> no olviden que leer, leer y leer es muy importante
<GridCube> de nada, la roca aprende del rio, algunas cosas fluyen y otras quedan en su lugar, pero el rio cortara la montaña con el tiempo y los continentes crearan montañas nuevas a su ves
<GridCube> concuerdo. leer es importante, pero mas importante es aprender a buscar
<buenaventura> las dos cosas son importantes :)
<GridCube> la interweb es demasiado grande, lo importante es saber como buscar, encontrar lo que necesitas leer. y leerlo
<buenaventura> claro
<buenaventura> igual, en este caso en particular, está bueno seguir este orden
<buenaventura> manual, documentación oficial, google
<GridCube> yo tiro un --help luego un man luego google
<cachencho> GridCube, funciona. gracias de nuevo.
<GridCube> cachencho, que hiciste al final
<GridCube> copiaste el .usb a ese directorio que te pedia y ya?
<cachencho> no, tuve que hechar un chmod o algo por el stilo
<cachencho>  chmod a+r /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/xxxxx.usb
<cachencho> además de copiarlo
<cachencho> antes
<cachencho> en fin (para practicar como explicar), bajé el archivo, arme el directorio, lo pegué e hice el chmod.
<GridCube> ah, bastante facil cachencho
<GridCube> no tuviste que compilar nada
<catafracto> hi
<jefeti> hola. alguien me podría ayudar con un problema? he instalado ubuntu, luego xubuntu y luego lubuntu, pero en las tres distros me sale pantalla negra después de la instalación.
<jefeti> he probado con las modificaciones de arranque que me sugieren... nomodeset, noapic, nolapic, acpi=off pero ninguna da a la solución ni al problema...
<jefeti> tengo una vieja laptop Toshiba satellite 1400 celeron con 384 MB RAM y bastante espacio como para instalar cualquier distro
<jefeti> leí en alguna parte que el problema es debido al kernel, pero eso fue cuando salio ubuntu 11... imagino que eso se solucionó hace mucho...
<jefeti> alguna idea de como solucionar este problema?
<jefeti> agluien?
<GridCube> jefeti: te convendria usar una distro mas apuntada a tu hardware
<GridCube> te recomiendo investigar slitaz, puppy, DSL o tinycore
<GridCube> hay otras para hardware como el tuyo pero esas son las que yo conosco
<jefeti> ok. gracias... voy a probarlas...
<chilicuil> buenos dias ~.~/
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<chilicuil> hola Zanguetsu
<NimbusCs> buenas amigos, alguien conectado?
<chilicuil> NimbusCs: yo o/
<NimbusCs> buenas amigos, tengo una duda, que tengo años que no lo hago: Estoy Reinstalando Ubuntu, y no quiero perder mi carpeta personal, lo que sucede es que no recuerdo si al crear la tabla de particiones para tener el mismo Usuario y carpeta personal es ->    /home/NombreCarpetaPersonal       como punto de montaje
<NimbusCs> para que conserver las mismas caracteristicas en configuracion que el anterior
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero sin mayusculas
<NimbusCs> si, como el nombre del usuario... muchas gracias......
<NimbusCs> :D
<GridCube> de nadias
<julio> hola
<julio>  buenas
<julio> una consulta
<Zanguetsu> julio, hola
<julio> como hago para recuperar el arranque de ubuntu
<sabbut> tengo una duda acerca de redes
<nahuel_> gente alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de zram, tengo el tuto pero saltan un par de errores desde terminal . muchas gracias
<julio> hce un experimento para hacer bootear una iso de mac os
<julio> y desconfiguro grub
<sabbut> tengo una conexión cableada pero quiero hacer que pase a ser inalámbrica
<sabbut> y así evitar líos de cables
<sabbut> he creado la conexión inalámbrica y metido la SSID, la MAC y la contraseña pero parece que no me reconoce nada
<mimecar> sabbut, donde has creado la conexión?
<sabbut> ¿qué significa "dónde"?
<sabbut> o sea
<sabbut> vale
<mimecar> lo único que has dicho que quieres convertir una conexión por cable a wifi
<sabbut> hice clic en el icono de conexión
<sabbut> y de ahi a "editar las conexiones"
<Zanguetsu> sabbut, tu tarjeta wifi esta activada?
<mimecar> entonces tu router ya tiene una conexión wifi funcionando no?
<GridCube> che nahuel_ te fijaste si hay un ppa para zram?
<GridCube> nahuel_: si mira, https://launchpad.net/~shnatsel/+archive/zram
<GridCube> :)
<Zanguetsu> bueno nos vemos en un rato voy a comer
<julio> Alguien
<mimecar> julio, inicia con un live cd de ubuntu y recupera grub
<sabbut> tengo wifi, estoy conectado por wifi desde un portátil
<julio> mimecar, si podrias pasarme los comando para recuperarlo por favor
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'bootrepair'.
<GridCube> jolin
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'boot-repair'.
<mimecar> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<diablo_> quieres recuperar el grub2 julio?
<arp-> em
<GridCube> boot-repair es mas facil que cualquier otra cosa
<arp-> no sera
<arp-> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<arp-> ....
<julio> gracias
<sabbut> lo que busco es tener en el otro ordenador la misma conexión que en el portátil, en el móvil, etc
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> conectate a tu router entonces
<arp-> busca la red y coencta..
<GridCube> sabbut: tenes un modem inalambrico?
<GridCube> un router?
<GridCube> tus maquinas tiene placas de red inalambricas?
<sabbut> sí, un router, y estoy conectado a él con otras máquinas
<sabbut> y quiero estarlo también a través de otra que tiene Ubuntu
<arp-> y cual es el problema entonces?
<sabbut> y no lo consigo
<arp-> por que
<arp-> te aparece la red
<GridCube> si tenes un router, configura el router llendo a su IP
<arp-> en ubuntu
<arp-> ?
<GridCube> no sirve que configures tu computadora, tenes que configurar el router en si
<arp-> GridCube: lee bien
<arp-> ya lo tiene andando con otros dispostiivos
<sabbut> tengo que configurar el router por cada máquina que quiero que se conecte aél?
<arp-> no
<arp-> nada que ver
<arp-> te aparecen la red wifi en ubuntu?
<sabbut> nop
<arp-> bien
<arp-> empezemos por ahi
<arp-> te aparece alguna
<arp-> ?
<arp-> de otro vecino.. etc
<arp-> algo..
<sabbut> hago clic en el icono de conexión y me sale
<sabbut> "redes cableadas / desconectada" en gris oscuro
<arp-> tenes que tener tildado Conexiones Inalambricas .
<sabbut> más claro, "conexiones VPN" / "Activar red"
<arp-> si es que te aparece
<arp-> claro
<sabbut> no me sale
<arp-> el problem es que no te detecto la placa wifi directamente
<arp-> ese es el problema
<arp-> abi una Terminal por favor
<arp-> lo comprobamos rapido
<sabbut> ok
<sabbut> lo tengo abierto, ahora qué hago?
<arp-> y escibi el comando: sudo iwconfig
<mimecar> si sale mucho texto ponlo en pastebin
<arp-> simplemente
<sabbut> vmnet/lo/eth0/vmnet1, todo me sale como "no wireless extensions"
<arp-> fiajte si dice el texto: No Wireless Extension
<arp-> barbaro
<arp-> ese es tu problema
<mimecar> sabbut, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<sabbut> ahora te digo, aunque creo que es 12.04
<arp-> sabbut:
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<sabbut> 12.10
<arp-> o
<sabbut> el tema es que tengo el cable podrido, por eso no puedo conectarme ahora por ahí
<sabbut> aunque sea para ver actualizaciones y cosas así
<mimecar> es posible que las actualizaciones arreglen tu problema
<arp-> sabbut:
<mimecar> no tienes otra tarjeta wifi por usb?
<arp-> hace lo siguiente
<arp-> no actualizes nada man
<arp-> hace lo siguiente
<sabbut> como digo, ahora me es imposible conectarme desde esa maquina por cable al router
<arp-> y claro
<arp-> no tenes un cable UTP?
<arp-> para darle internet momentaneamente
<arp-> ?
<arp-> vamos a ver primero que placa tenes
<arp-> escribi en la Terminal: lspci | grep Wireless
<sabbut> no sale nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> proba de esta forma
<sabbut> con wireless en minusculas tampoco
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es una noteboo?
<arp-> notebook?
<sabbut> es un sobremesa
<arp-> ok
<arp-> el wifi es interno o usb
<arp-> ?
<sabbut> puf... ahora mismo lo desconozco
<arp-> pone: lsusb
<mimecar> o mira la parte trasera del ordenador...
<arp-> a ver si etnes algo que refiera a un dispositivo wifi
<sabbut> salen varias líneas
<arp-> bien
<arp-> anda fijandote
<arp-> que nombres dicen?
<sabbut> Bus 005 Device 002 ID ... Laser Mouse
<arp-> sep
<arp-> mouse..
<sabbut> Bus 001 Device 001 ID ... Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arp-> eso no tiene nada
<sabbut> Bus 001 Device 001 ID ... Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arp-> un usb libre
<arp-> otro usb vacio
<sabbut> de esa última salen muchas lineas con distintas ID
<arp-> ok
<arp-> mas o menos
<sabbut> perdón, con la misma ID
<arp-> copia algo poco
<arp-> ok
<sabbut> pero con distintos numeros de bus
<arp-> dicen
<arp-> Linux Fundation
<arp-> ?
<sabbut> Bus 001 Device 001 ID ... Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arp-> claro
<arp-> todo esos son usb vacios
<sabbut> Bus 002, 003, 004, 005 Device 001 ID ... Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arp-> osea que si no tenes mas..
<arp-> no postees
<arp-> ok USB no es
<arp-> por lo visto
<mimecar> arp-, si es interna, tiene que tener la antena en la parte trasera de la torre
<sabbut> esta ultima línea la he abreviado naturalmente... en el terminal son 4 lineas, una con bus 002, otra con 003, etc.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> probemos esto
<sabbut> así que mi tarjeta de red es interna
<arp-> lspci | grep Boradcom
<arp-> por las dudas
<sabbut> nada
<arp-> em
<arp-> tenes WIndows en esa PC?
<sabbut> solamente Ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<arp-> seguro tiene wifi no?
<sabbut> en el PC desde el que escribo aquí sí que tengo Windows
<sabbut> y tengo wifi
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pero me refiero
<sabbut> y me conecto sin problemas desde esta máquina con Windows y con el movil
<arp-> si ese PC donde tenes ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien sabe cómo formatear un disco con un 25% de reserva porque por default creo que al formatear con utilidades de discos sale 5% pero recuerdo que desde la instalacion de debian se podia poner el porcentaje que uno queria
<arp-> realmente tiene wifi
<arp-> ivedci89-desktop: gparted
<ivedci89-desktop> pero no me da esa opcion
<arp-> si la da
<arp-> crea una particion con un tamaño distinto al total.
<ivedci89-desktop> es como una reserva de bloques
<sabbut> tengo una tarjeta de red, tengo una controladora Ethernet, desconozco si tengo habilitada de alguna manera la conexión por wifi
<ivedci89-desktop> por si luego hay bloques rotos
<arp-> eso es por cable sabbut
<sabbut> haciendo lspci | grep Ethernet sí que sale
<arp-> ivaeso cfdsk
<arp-> deberia marcarte los sectores
<arp-> si pero eso noteine nada que ver sabbut
<arp-> es una placa cableada
<arp-> no wifi
<arp-> vos estas seguro que ese PC trae una placa wifi?
<arp-> en la parte trasera tiene una Antenita?
<sabbut> no estoy seguro, daba por hecho que podría conectarme, pero no estoy seguro de tener wifi
<arp-> no parece tener una placa wifi
<sabbut> mi portátil no tiene antena y me conecto por wifi sin problemas
<mimecar> tu portatil si tiene antena
<arp-> la portatil
<arp-> la tiene interna
<mimecar> en la pantalla
<arp-> dentro de la pantalla
<sabbut> ahora que dices esto supongo que no tendre
<arp-> nunca la verias..
<arp-> compra una wifi USB
<arp-> para tu desktop
<arp-> son baratos...
<sabbut> en un sobremesa se tiene que ver una antena para que haya wifi?
<arp-> preferentemente con un chip Atheros
<arp-> podes comprar una marca Tp-Link que son baratas y andan muy bien
<arp-> una pc de sobremesa no trae wifi en general
<arp-> a menos que vos cuando la comprs la pidas
<arp-> o justo venga..
<arp-> pero no es comunq ue tengan
<sabbut> ah vaya
<sabbut> pues muchas gracias por todo
<arp-> de nada
<arp-> por unos 25U$S podes comprar un WiFi USB
<sabbut> una vez la tenga comprada e instalada me debería salir la opción "redes inalámbricas", no?
<arp-> sep
<sabbut> o tendría que cambiar algo en la configuración
<arp-> te va mostra a parte de la red cableada
<arp-> todas las redes wifi que te rodean
<arp-> asi de facil
<arp-> no, no debes cambiar nada
<arp-> solo pones tu clave wifi y listo
<julio> solucionado...gracias
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-16
<clamaral> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O8N_om4Xtk
<guampa> !spam clamaral
<kubot> clamaral: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<Falosaurio> Hola
<Falosaurio> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Hola Falosaurio!
<Falosaurio> Hola SonikkuAmerica :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Qué traiga a Ud.?
<Falosaurio> SonikkuAmerica No traigo dinero ni nada que dar lo unico que tengo es amor para dar :D
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> Si hace /join #ubuntu-es-cafe tenemos UNO
<talo> bon dia!
<artyom> buenas alguien me puede decir como se llama el capturador de pantalla que viene por defecto en ubuntu 12.04??
<artyom>  hola alguien me puede decir como se llama el captura de pantalla que viene por defecto en ubuntu 12.04????
<boottella> buen día amigos, acabo de instalar lubuntu 12.4, tengo una antena wifi tplink wn7200, la cual es detectada, puedo ver las redes disponibles pero al conectar me tira error de autentificación. no puedo conectarme, alguna sugerencia?
<boottella> buen día amigos, acabo de instalar lubuntu 12.4, tengo una antena wifi tplink wn7200, la cual es detectada, puedo ver las redes disponibles pero al conectar me tira error de autentificación. no puedo conectarme, alguna sugerencia?
<boottella> alguien despierto en la sala?
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Xago> hola muchachos....cómo elimino cualquier archivo que termine en *viewer6, en cualquier lugar del disco?
<guampa> sudo find / -type f -iname "*viewer6" -delete
<guampa> (no te va a pedir confirmacion)
<guampa> Xago: ademas, si queres que sea sensible a mayusculas/minusculas usa -name en vez de -iname
<Xago> ya lo estoy ejecutando :P
<guampa> :)
<Xago> cuando termine veo si quedó alguno
<guampa> no creo
<Xago> :)
<guampa> pero si queres ver si quedo alguno usa el mismo comando sin el -delete
<Xago> lo supuse ;)
<Xago> te pasaste, no me conocía esa combinación
<guampa> hay otras, find es flexible
<Xago> guampa, borró TODO :D
<guampa> hahaha
<Xago> muchas gracias
<guampa> pues si
<guampa> de nada
<Xago> me estoy enamorando de LXDE
<Xago> es realmente mucho más eficiente que los otros GUIs
<Souchiro> jajajajaja
<Souchiro> no te vayas a a pajear nomas
<guampa> !lenguaje Souchiro
<kubot> Souchiro: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Souchiro> ~_~
<guampa> -_-
 * Souchiro tiene weba y esta aburrido
<guampa> bueno desaburranse y discutan cual es el mejor desktop en -cafe
<Souchiro> naaa, ahorita estoy un ratito en lucid
<Souchiro> y de ahi me paso a debian xD
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> Souchiro, te retaron
<Xago> :D
<Guest36385> hola
<Guest36385> como puedo poner una ip fija?
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-17
<boottella-reviva> buenas noches gente
<boottella-reviva> acabo de instalar lubuntu 12.4 y tengo problemas para conectar a redes wireles, me tira error de autentificaci
<boottella-reviva> ón
<Souchiro> jajajajajaja
<boottella-reviva> con una tplink wn7200
<Souchiro> te pide la contraseña de usuario
<Souchiro> no la del modem
<boottella-reviva> la tengo pero no conecta
<boottella-reviva> de usuario, de root sería?
<Souchiro> primero te pide la del modem, despues te pide la de usuario
<Souchiro> sep
<boottella-reviva> mirá, cuando me aparecen las redes...
<boottella-reviva> elijo una
<boottella-reviva> y se me abre el dialogo que me pide contraseña
<Souchiro> aja, le pones primero la contraseña del modem
<boottella-reviva> ahí cual va?
<Souchiro> despues te aparece otro dialogo pidiendo contraseña pero la del systema operativo
<boottella-reviva> claro , esa le pongo pero me tira error de autentificacion
<boottella-reviva> voy a probar y reinicio
<Souchiro> lee lo que te pide >_>
<boottella-reviva> por que ahora estoy en puppy
<Guest5563> alguien puede ayudarme he convertido tar.gz a deb con alien he instalado paquetes pero no encuentro los programas para ejecutar
<Souchiro> emmmm
<Souchiro> eso corre en terminal
<boottella> ya esta, conecte, gracias amigo
<Souchiro> lol
<boottella> a veces la memoria visual juega en contra
<Souchiro> ps por eso lee lo que te pide
<Souchiro> no es dificil xD
<Guest5563> ayuda
<boottella> si claro...
<Guest5563> por favor ayuda
<Souchiro> Guest5563, el alien corre en la terminal, no esperes que aparesca en las aplicaciones
<boottella> voy a empezar a investigar el lubuntu, alguna sugerencia o guia ??
<Souchiro> mmmm
<Souchiro> yo siempre pruebo sin leer manual
<Souchiro> a menos que me atore en algo
<Guest5563> te explico converti tar.gz a deb con alien instale los paquetes pero por ninguna parte veo los programas
<Guest5563> alguien puede ayudarme tengo lubuntu 11.10
<boottella> hay actualización a de la version 12.4
<boottella> ?
<Guest5563>  te explico converti tar.gz a deb con alien instale los paquetes pero por ninguna parte veo los programas
<Souchiro> tar.gz es un paquete comprimido.....
<Souchiro> como un .rar o un .zip
<Guest5563>  te explico converti tar.gz a deb con alien instale los paquetes pero por ninguna parte veo los programas salen instalados en sinaptic pero no me salen en la lista de el pc que puede ser
<Souchiro> ....
<Souchiro> ya te dije, alien solo corre desde la terminal
<Souchiro> abre el terminal y ejecuta el alien
<Guest5563> ejecute alien para convertir tar.gz a .deb instale los paquetes pero no encuentro los programas en la lista de el pc  para ejecutar las aplicaciones como normalmente se hace
<boottella> amigos como funciona el flash en lubuntu?
<boottella> en chromium
<boottella> hay que instalarlo?
<rodicio> bootella: normalmente se instala pinchando en el centro del vídeo que no puedes ver
<rodicio> Vaya! Bootella ya se había ido hace mucho rato.
<boottella> hola amigos, saben si hay juegos 3d desarrollados para lubuntu ?
<boottella> juegos de la calidad de psx es  lo que busco, no mas por mi placa de 256...
<Matias24> holaa
<Matias24> alguien sabe como desistalar los drivers de nvidia e instalar los drivers propietarios?
<eduardo> hola...alguien que me pueda echar una mano con un problema al actualizar de 12.10 a 13.04 ??
<eduardo> ??
<eduardo> No hay nadie ''
<eduardo> ??
<talo> eduardo, di a ver
<eduardo> Mira, estuve actualizando de 12.10 a 13.04 y me surgio este problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1207809
<eduardo> fui capaz de solucionarlo como dice haciendo sitio en la particion boot eliminando un kernel antiguo...
<eduardo> entonces empece el proceso de actualizacion de version... a mitad de camino me dio una serie de errores
<eduardo> en los paquetes ubuntu-desktop y linux-image-extras-3.8.0.27-generic-3.8.0.40 y linux-image-generic-3.8.....
<mimecar> pon los errores en pastebin
<eduardo> me dio un error de instalacion y que probablemente  el sistema esta roto....pero entre en synaptic y reinstale esos paquetes
<eduardo> no te puedo poner los errores porque salieron en una ventana
<eduardo> entonces yo diria que el proceso quedo a mitad....pero despues de reinstalar dichos paquetes y algun otro como initramfs...pensando que ya tendria el equipo fastidiado reinicie.... y esta funcionando
<eduardo> no se si el resto de paquetes se instalaron en background o no se si tengo al menos la mitad de paquetes operativa jejejeje
<mimecar> si actualizas desde la consola salen todos los errores
<eduardo> ya pero actualice desde ventana con actualizador de software....
<mimecar> la prima vez que te salgan errores actualiza con la consola
<Ripley_> hola , hola
<Ripley_> acavb de actualizar y me dio el apt-get update error de llave gPu
<mimecar> has añadido un repositorio externo?
<Ripley_> no
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que te sale en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste Ripley_
<kubot> Ripley_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Ripley_> vale
<Ripley_> voy a ello
<Ripley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996527/
<Ripley_> creo que es ese enlace
<Ripley_> acabo de instalarme la distribucion
<Ripley_> y solo hice un sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> ... por qué tienes un "opensuse" ahí?
<mimecar> tienes bastantes repositorios externos
<Ripley_> haber
<Ripley_> la distribucion es basada en ubuntu lts
<mimecar> 5 he contado
<Ripley_> pero habran repos por las herramientas que trae ya la distribucion
<mimecar> tienes error en el repositorio de opensuse, tendrás que revisar la forma de añadir la clave gpg
<mimecar> mezclar repositorios no es buena idea
<Ripley_> si e leido por ahi que desde origrenes de software puedo añadir un
<mimecar> tendrás las instrucciones en la página del repositorio que estas usando
<Ripley_> en la terminal , e abierto llos enlaces
<Ripley_> pero me pone nose que de md5
<Ripley_> y hashh
<mimecar> entra en la página del repositorio y sigue las instrucciones
<Ripley_> y en origenes dde software me pone que tengo que escribir un enlace
<mimecar> no estas usando ubuntu y estas usando repositorios de terceros
<Ripley_> pero es que nose que repositorio me dices,, yo no instalado ningun repo
<mimecar> no lo has instalado..
<mimecar> tu distribución los lleva de serie
<Ripley_> eso lo trae la distribuicion de la web oficial de bugtraq
<mimecar> pero son repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<Ripley_> ahh , yo es que me descarge la version de ubuntu....
<mimecar> sólo te da problema en un repositorio, añade la clave y te funcionará
<Ripley_> http://download.opensuse.org/
<Ripley_> perdona eso QUE ES?
<mimecar> opensuse es otra distirbución
<Ripley_> no es una pagina web normal no?
<Ripley_> si eso si que lose que es una distrooo
<mimecar> sinceramente, no se que haces usando un repositorio de esa página
<Ripley_> digo la manera en que esta echa esa webb
<mimecar> ese enlace corresponde a la página de descargas de opensuse
<mimecar> te podrán dar más información en el canal de irc de bugtrack
<Ripley_> pues yo tampoco, ya te digo que acabo de instalarme el sistema operativo , y solo hice un sudo apt-get update, yo no e descargado nada de opensuse, porque tengo la distro xfce
<Ripley_> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> estas usando algo que deriva de ubuntu
<mimecar> pero con repositorios de terceros
<Ripley_> vale
<Ripley_> ya entiendo algo mas o menos,,
<Ripley_> oie el comando  / join #bugtraq lo meto en la red #freenode?
<mimecar> no se si ese canal está en freenode
<Ripley_> ah vale
<mimecar> en todo caso será un canal inglés
<Ripley_> si , lose
<Ripley_> bueno nose porque la distribucion es de hackers españoles
<Ripley_> pufff nose coomo añadir la llave GPG y ya me as dicho que valla ala web pero no hay ninguna instrucciones ahii , haber si alguien mas puede echarme una mano
<Ripley_> estado en esta  Imposible obtener http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/security:/OpenVAS:/UNSTABLE:/v5/xUbuntu_12.04/./Release
<mimecar> download.opensuse... no es la web
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en google la ruta del repositorio y con suerte encontrarás la página original
<Ripley_> pero tambien e leido que con un comando y apuntandome los 8 numeros que me da en la terminal , puedo añadirla
<mimecar> si ya tienes la clave y es correcta puedes añadirla
<Ripley_> y porfavot no me llames tonto
<Ripley_> pero cual es el repositorio
<Ripley_>  como lo voy a buscar en google si no entiendo aun ni como se llama!! jejeje guiame un poco para hacer una buena nbusqeda en el bendito sangoogle
<mimecar> Ripley_, no te llamo tonto
<mimecar> estas usando un repositorio QUE NO ES DE UBUNTU
<mimecar> y que está alojado en la web de otra distribución
<Ripley_> ahh esta alojado en la web de openssuse? corrigeme si me equivoco?
<mimecar> está en la web de opensuse
<Ripley_> ya voy entendiendo,
<mimecar> para que necesitas ese repositorio?
<Ripley_> y el nombre del repositorio para buscar la clave? como lo puedo hacer?
<Ripley_> pues la vberdad es que nolose mimecar, ya te digo que acabo de formatear
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> porque este problema no es de ubuntu
<Ripley_> solo hice un sudo apt-get update y me toko ponerme a buscar en google....
<Ripley_> vale vale..
<alucard-vamp> hola tengo una pregunta  alguno me puede decir como bloquear una url especifica con protocolo https la direccion no el dominio gracias
<alucard-vamp> sin usar proxy  a ser posible
<Biblioclasta> sin proxy y sin bloquear todo el dominio?? mmm creo que pides demasiado
<alucard-vamp> no se puede con iptables
<ivedci89> hola, he instalado solo ubuntu ahora pero no sé cómo hacer para que se vea el grub aunque solo esté ubuntu
<alucard-vamp> ivedci89,  mandame pv y te ayudo xd
<Biblioclasta> apretar shift cuando inicia
<Biblioclasta> es decir para que se vea grub hay que apretar shift en el inicio
<Ripley_> me acabo de enterar ahora
<Biblioclasta> privoxy es un proxy, pero es relativamente fácil de instalar y ya viene pensado para bloquear
<cachencho> tengo problemas con el microfono y skype.  el microfono es inconsistente (a veces anda y otras no) he probado en windows y anda bien, por lo que descarto fallas electronicas. lo que encontré en google es cambiar el sistema de audio por alsa mixer, pero no me funcionó. (no desnstale el sistema original de audio) tengo el sistema 13.04 32 bits
<Ripley_> pufff me gustaria ayudarte
<Ripley_> pero ya tengo bastante con lo mio
<Ripley_> si termino pronto te echo una mano
<cachencho> que es lo tuyo? capaz que puedo darte una mano
<cachencho> Ripley_,
<Ripley_> puff
<Ripley_> llevo aki desde que formatee el pc esta mañaana
<Ripley_> a ultima hora
<Ripley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996527/
<Ripley_> echale un vistazo
<cachencho> voy
<Ripley_> es al hacer sudo a-get update
<cachencho> tienes algunos repositorios que no funcionan
<Ripley_> ya estoy en esta pagina buscandola clave
<Ripley_> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/
<cachencho> para que los agregaste?
<Ripley_> pero nose como se hace nunca lo e echo
<Ripley_> no agregado ningun repo cachencho
<Ripley_> es una distribucion de pentesting
<cachencho> tienes ubuntu me imagino 13.04
<Ripley_> bugtraq , esta basasdo en ubnutu 12.04
<Ripley_> lo tienes claro ahora , mas o menos?
<cachencho> en configuración del sistema /software y actualizaciones/otro software
<cachencho> destilda los que te dan problema
<Ripley_> pero eso para que?
<Ripley_> lo que necesito es la clave
<Ripley_> y añadirla ...
<cachencho> clave? que clave?
<Ripley_> pero aber tu no as leido lo que te dado?
<Ripley_> las ultimas frases
<Ripley_> la clave PGP
<Ripley_> o GPG
<cachencho> tienes algun repositorio que esta desactualizado
<Ripley_> si eso lose..,
<Ripley_> la clave a expiradoo
<Ripley_> por eso me manda el error
<cachencho> seguramente hay dependencias repetidas en los distintos repositorios.
<Ripley_> y quew3 hbagop
<cachencho> destilda y actualiza
<cachencho> esos repositorios tienes idea de que soft  son?
<cachencho> es algo que usas?
<mimecar> Ripley_, sigue en #ubuntu-es-cafe , este canal es sólo para ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> cachencho, ya provaste con Y-ppa-manager
<Biblioclasta> tiene una función específica para tu problema
<Biblioclasta> sorry, es problema de Ripley_ , no de cachencho
<Biblioclasta> de todas formas y-ppa-manager tiene una fucion, que se llama Try to import all de missing pgp keys
<Ripley_> Biblioclasta>
<Ripley_> Biblioclasta
<Ripley_> anda ablame por ubunut-es-cafe
<Ripley_> que elviejo de mimecar
<Ripley_> me echa de aki
<Ripley_> asi???
<Ripley_> valla recuerdo aber instalado ppa manger
<Ripley_> en ubntu
<Ripley_> de mi otro pc
<cachencho> bueno, ya que ripley pasa al café. tengo problemas con el microfono y skype.  el microfono es inconsistente (a veces anda y otras no) he probado en windows y anda bien, por lo que descarto fallas electronicas. lo que encontré en google es cambiar el sistema de audio por alsa mixer, pero no me funcionó. (no desnstale el sistema original de audio) tengo el sistema 13.04 32 bits
<Biblioclasta> ose que todavía estas con pulse?
<Biblioclasta> el microfono se encufa o es bluethood?
<Biblioclasta> ^bluetooth
<cachencho> se enchufa
<cachencho> hay otro programa (grabadora etc), que me permita probar el mic
<cachencho> ?
<Biblioclasta> primero, instala el mixer completo de pulse, si hablas te muestra si escucha algo sin necesidad de grabar nada
<cachencho> viene por defecto?
<cachencho> o hay que instalar algo más
<Biblioclasta> no
<cachencho> lo busco
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Biblioclasta> osea pulse audio volumen control
<Biblioclasta> cuando lo instales vas a tener un nuevo mixer
<Biblioclasta> que tiene el mismo icono que el mixer que tenias antes, pero con otro nombre y más tabs
<cachencho> a ver...
<cachencho> pruebo un rato y vuelvo! gracias!
<Biblioclasta> ok
<ivedci89> hola, pregunto... Por cuanto tiempo tiene soporte ubuntu 10.04?
<clientinfinite> hola
<clientinfinite> por cuanto tiempo tiene soporte ubuntu 10.04??????
<mimecar> clientinfinite, sólo tiene soporte en servidores
<clientinfinite> ahhh mira vos
<mimecar> para escritorio no tiene soporte
<clientinfinite> gracias
<clientinfinite> pero por cuanto tiempo?
<mimecar> tienes un servidor o un escritorio?
<clientinfinite> es un escritorio...
<clientinfinite> pero probare como va el 13.04
<mimecar> si usas un escritorio tienes que actualizar quieras o no
<clientinfinite> denme unos momentos yo pregunté porque 10.04 es un lujo cómo corre en ese equipo...
<clientinfinite> me gusto
<mimecar> en Abril del 2015 finaliza el tiempo de soporte para servidores
<clientinfinite> okeeeey gracais
<clientinfinite> *gracias
<clientinfinite> y ubuntu 13.04 escritorio hasta cuando tiene soporte?????
<mimecar> un par de años
<clientinfinite> ok
<clientinfinite> pregunta preguntona...
<clientinfinite> hay modo de quitarle efectos a unity en 13.04 porque anda medio trabado en este PC
<mimecar> no uses unity
<clientinfinite> !!!
<clientinfinite> mmm
<clientinfinite> y que recomendais
<clientinfinite> ??
<mimecar> tienes más escritorios, para que usas unity si tiene tu equipo poca potencia?
<cazandobits> hoooolaaaaa
<clientinfinite> porque vino junto a ubuntu 13.04 por default
<cazandobits> alguien sabe como se puede añadir elementos al genome-control-center?
<clientinfinite> mimecar:
<mimecar> caravel_, define "elementos"
<cazandobits> por ejemplo
<cazandobits> he instalado el ubuntu-tweak
<cazandobits> y se me ha añadido un icono en el centro de control
<cazandobits> bien
<mimecar> eso no lo hacen muchos programas
<cazandobits> lahora he instalado el UnitiTweakTool
<cazandobits> y no lo hace
<cazandobits> y me gustaria hacerlo yo
<cazandobits> me refiro
<cazandobits> k si añadiendo un archivto o algo lo cargaria
<Biblioclasta> osea queres añadir el icono del programa al "panel de control"??
<cazandobits> Biblioclasta, sip eso deseo hacer
<Biblioclasta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/108060/is-it-possible-to-add-custom-items-to-system-settings-window
<Biblioclasta> ahí responden eso
<cazandobits> si pero mi ingles no es del todo bueno
<cazandobits> por lo k veo hay una forma de hacerlo pero no entiendo muy bien el camino
<Biblioclasta> tenes que crear un archivo con el nombre de la aplicacion
<Biblioclasta> en /user/share/applications/
<Biblioclasta> y extención .desktop
<Biblioclasta> y el contenidio del archivo es lo que restá resaltado en la preunta
<Biblioclasta> en la primer respuesta digo
<cazandobits> haaaaa
<cazandobits> ok muchisimas gracias tio
<Biblioclasta> y que se tiene que hacer con sudo recuerda abajo
<Biblioclasta> y actualizar la base de datos con
<Biblioclasta> sudo update-desktop-database
<Biblioclasta> on salir y volver a entrar
<cazandobits> ok
<cazandobits> esque prefiero aglutinar todos los programas relacionados con la configuracion aí
<cazandobits> buenas
<cazandobits> las herramientas de acceso universal...
<cazandobits> pertenecen a algun grupo de paquetes
<cazandobits> o hay que ir borrandolas una a una
<Biblioclasta> creo que una a una
<cazandobits> esk estoi eliminando tod aquello que no voi a usar
<cazandobits> quiero borrar tambien el ubuntu software center
<cazandobits> para quedarme con synaptic y gdebi para los debs sueltos
<cazandobits> pero me dice que tambien se eliminara el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<cazandobits> eso no tiene buena pinta no?
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no he hecho la prueba, pero no creo que arranque tanto
<Biblioclasta> antes de que apliques el cambio va a decir todo lo que va a borrar, de todas formas
<cazandobits> esk cuando lo hago
<cazandobits> eme dice
<cazandobits> eso
<cazandobits> que m va a eliminar ubuntu-desktop
<Biblioclasta> claro,
<Biblioclasta> recuerda la estructura de las dependencias, si instalas ubuntu-desktop te instala todo lo que este abajo
<cazandobits> pero me refiero k es un paquete de esos que solo con tiene info o contiene aplicaciones
<Biblioclasta> pero si lo desistalas no desinstala casi nada
<Biblioclasta> puede que marque muchos paquetes que uses como no requeridos, eso si
<Biblioclasta> así que cuidado con los autoremove
<cazandobits> humm
<cazandobits> xD
<cazandobits> tonces lo dejo
<cazandobits> aunk pasare de el
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-18
<Biblioclasta> si, vasta con decirle que los deb los abra gdebi y listo
<Biblioclasta> también lo tengo así, porque la verdad que es una porqueria el software center
<cazandobits> esk... telita con los de cannonical y su MAC life Style
<Biblioclasta> no tengo problema con eso, tengo problema con que el programa es lento feo y estupido
<cazandobits> sip
<cazandobits> lo que pasa esk a ver ubuntu lo quieren tener como competencia directa de windows y osx
<cazandobits> y si esos SSOO tiene todos una tienda de APPs
<cazandobits> ellos no iban a ser menos
<cazandobits> es logico
<cazandobits> ahora que sea tan rapido como gdebi o synaptic.... lo dudo
<devil_gui> hola que esta pasando en el canal /join #ubuntu-es-cafe¿
<Guest75724> hola
<Guest75724> hay alguien
<Ripley_> hello
<Guest75724> Ripley_: hola
<Ripley_> aki andammos arregalando una cosa
<Ripley_> que llevvo todo el dia para nada,,,
<Guest75724> oo
<Guest75724> ustedes conocen un programa que sirva para reproducir videos
<Guest75724> pero en camara lenta
<Guest75724> con el vlc no se puede
<Guest75724> :C
<Ripley_> conozk el smplayer
<Ripley_> pero nose
<Ripley_> el mejro creo que es vlc tengo entendido
<Guest75724> oo
<Ripley_> tambien creo que tengo otro que se llama basnhee
<Guest75724> pero es para reproducirlo lento
<Ripley_> pruebaa
<Ripley_> vlc
<Ripley_> xine
<Ripley_> totem
<Ripley_> mplayer
<Guest75724> :O
<Guest75724> ya
<Ripley_> kmplayer
<Guest75724> los probare
<Ripley_> kaffeine
<Ripley_> ogle
<Guest75724> :O
<Ripley_> realp player tambien es muy bueno
<Ripley_> miro
<Ripley_> gnas
<Ripley_> moovida media
<Ripley_> y ya esta
<Ripley_> por hoy
<Guest75724> a dale
<Guest75724> oo
<Ripley_> toma la fuente
<Ripley_> http://blog.desdelinux.net/todos-los-reproductores-de-video-en-linux/
<Guest75724> yo veo mundo desconocido
<Ripley_> hay tienes una breve explicacion
<Guest75724> ahora
<Guest75724> a dale
<Guest75724> :)
<Ripley_> de cada un reproductor
<Ripley_> jejeje
<Guest75724> gracias
<Ripley_> de nada,,,
<Ripley_> holaas
<Ripley_> as diseñado un cliente irc libre?
<Ripley_> y portable?
<Guest75724> oo
<Guest75724> kien yo
<Ripley_> claro
<Ripley_> sii
<Ripley_> e visto una web
<Guest75724> no
<Ripley_> virn.net creo que era
<Guest75724> de ke se trata la web
<Guest75724> :O
<Ripley_> kvirc.net
<Guest75724> :O
<Guest75724> yo uso el kvirc
<Ripley_> asii?
<Ripley_> jajaja
<Guest75724> seee
<Guest75724> hace mucho
<Guest75724> :)
<Guest75724> creo que 2 a 3 años
<Ripley_> si lose
<Guest75724> Ripley_: gracias por todo
<Guest75724> :)
<Guest75724> me ah ido bn
<Guest75724> con el smplayer
<Guest75724> ke es m player
<Ripley_> thanks
<Guest75724> gracias adios
<Guest75724> :)
<Ripley_> dewww guest
<Ripley_> sigo arregalando mi probnlema
<k260> Hola cual es el hardware mas economico que se venda en españa en las grandes superficies que ofrececen garantia de devolucion si no quedas satisfecho y que pueda usar un sistema linux como xubuntu o lubuntu para que vaya mas fluido ?
<cazandobits> hoolaaa
<cazandobits> tengo un servidor X secundario arrancado
<cazandobits> en mi script lo saco mediante xinit -- :1
<cazandobits> pero no me ejecuta las siguientes ordenes del script
<cazandobits> quiero que me arranque openbox en ese servidor X
<cazandobits> este es el script:
<cazandobits> #! /bin/bash
<cazandobits> xinit -- :1
<cazandobits> DISPLAY=:1.0 openbox
<Bushido> Buenos dias
<Bushido> Amigos ayudenme en una duda, por que sale esto al instalar madiadb
<Bushido> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  mariadb-server : Depende: mariadb-server-10.0 (= 10.0.4+maria-1~raring) pero no va a instalarse
<Monkey> Ni idea.
<mimecar> el mensaje de error te lo dice
<mimecar> estas mezclando repositorios?
<Bushido> Hago lo que dice la pagina de mariaDB para intalarlo
<Bushido> Por que ?
<mimecar> el repositorio que estas usando no tendrá todas las dependencias
<Bushido> Ando buscando como instalarlo en ubuntu 13.04
<Bushido> Y toda son lo mismo
<mimecar> pon las instrucciones que estas siguiendo
<mimecar> pero si el repositorio del programa está incompleto, poco puedes hacer
<Bushido> sudo apt-get install software-properties-common  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0xcbcb082a1bb943db  sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/mariadb/repo/10.0/ubuntu raring main'  Passo 2 – Actualização dos repositórios e instalação
<Bushido> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install mariadb-server
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la web oficial del proyecto
<Bushido> Eso son los comando que pongo
<mimecar> y usa pastebin o el bot te silenciará
<mimecar> ¿estas usando ubuntu 13.04?
<Bushido> Si
<Bushido> Ahora no encuentro en la pagina cual fue el procedimiento que estaba usando -.-
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la web oficial de mariadb con las instrucciones
<Bushido> https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/
<Bushido> Esa es
<mimecar> https://kb.askmonty.org/en/installing-mariadb-deb-files/
<mimecar> ya te has leído eso?
<Bushido> Eso hago
<mimecar> entonces acabas de encontrar paquetes rotos en su repositorio
<mimecar> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17932972/installing-mariadb-unmet-dependencies-mariadb-server-10-0
<mimecar> buscando tu error sale
<Bushido> Hay que usar mysql para tener mariadb ?
<mimecar> no, pero mariadb comparte mucho código con mysql
<Bushido> Me tocara instalar mysql en ves de mariadb :S
<mimecar> ya tienes instalado mysql
<Bushido> Le ando instalando ahora mismo
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> muchas aplicaciones de linux usan mysql
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer lo que te pone en el enlace
<cazandobits> cawento
<cazandobits> ya tengo conseguido lo del segundo servidor X para steam con openbox
<cazandobits> y ahora me hace una putadilla con el icono de la bandeja del sistema
<Monkey> Steam tiene aun cosas por arreglarlo.
<cazandobits> me aparece el icono de la bandeja del sistema en el servidor X por defecto y me carga bien el Steam en el segundo
<cazandobits> servidor X
<cazandobits> xD
<Bushido> Toco quedarme con mysql
<Bushido> :S
<mimecar> ya has seguido los pasos?
<cazandobits> si lo hago con starx en vez de con zinit si me pone el icono en susition
<cazandobits> xinit*
<Artyom> hola alguien sabe por que no puedo jugar los juegos de flash dice que actualice pero no se puede
<Artyom> me pasa con el forge of empire
<Monkey> Teneis instalo el Flash?
<Monkey> *Instalado
<Artyom> si pero es una version vieja se ve
<Artyom> la 11. algo
<Monkey> y la version de ubuntu?
<Artyom> tengo bodhi linux
<Monkey> No conosco esa distro.
<Artyom> es como el ubuntu pero para ordenadores de poco recursos
<Artyom> bueno gracias igual a todos ya buscare alguna solucion saludos
<isaacricci> hola tenemos un usb wifi en la notebook para mejor recepción, pero siempre la red está queriendo conectarse desde el chipset interno... la pregunta es cómo deshabilitar definitivamente el chipset interno???
<isaacricci> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> desactiva la tarjeta en el gestor de redes
<isaacricci> cómo
<mimecar> entra en el gestor de redes y desactiva la tarjeta interna
<isaacricci> ahh espera puede que tenga otro nombre??? porque yo lo más parecido que encuentro es conexiones de red
<mimecar> puede ser
<isaacricci> herramientas de red?
<mimecar> si entras y ves las tarjetas de red, sí
<isaacricci> no
<isaacricci1> no hay para desactivar solo una... si pongo cancelar las red inalambrica se cierran ambas
<isaacricci1> y desde herramientas no me deja hacer nada
<mimecar> en el gestor de redes te sale un listado
<isaacricci1> entiendo lo que decis...
<mimecar> si estas en un portátil, por qué usas el botón de desconexión del wifi?
<isaacricci1> yo solo usé el gestor de redes del panel de unity
<isaacricci1> el que esta en area notificacion
<mimecar> tu portátil tiene un botón para desactivar el wifi sí / no ?
<isaacricci1> si pero en linunx no funciona y no tengo win instalado
<mimecar> ese botón debería ser por hardware
<talo> isaacricci1,  pues en ese gestor de redes dale a editar
<isaacricci1> si y elimino las redes que estan con el chip interno
<mimecar> desactiva las redes, no las elimines
<isaacricci1> pero despues cada tanto me aparece el una ventana del gestor pidiendo contraseñas de administrador para conectarse a traves del chip interno
<isaacricci1> (wlan1)
<mimecar> si has desactivado la tarjeta no te la puede pedir
<isaacricci1> yo quisiera hacer un disable en wlan1 y usar solo wlan5
<isaacricci1> entonces tal vez este gestor de red no tiene para hacer eso?
<mimecar> lo tiene que tener
<mimecar> o abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig wlan1 down
<isaacricci1> perfect!!!
<mimecar> lo que no se es si te la activará al reiniciar
<isaacricci1> pruebo eso estaba buscando!
<talo> la puedes desactivar desde el archivo de configuracion
<isaacricci1> cual es ese archivo porque tiré el comando y el gestor de red sigue mostrando el chip y sus redes captadas
<isaacricci1> talo:
<talo> bueno es que en lubuntu no me sale pero en debian era /etc/network/interfaces
<isaacricci1> ok pruebo
<isaacricci1> cn ls primero a ver que hay
<isaacricci1> inter* existe
<talo> si
<talo> he visto un directorio llamado run
<isaacricci> creo que desarmare la compu y extraeré el chipset maldito ese
<mimecar> entonces te quedarás sin ordenador
<talo> ay te digo que en debian era asi , y antes en ubuntu tambien , pero como lo cambian todo xD
<isaacricci> me cansé ... no veo nada en interfaces ni en run/
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en run no vas a ver nada
<mimecar> qué ruta estas "viendo" en interfaces ?
<isaacricci> pico /etc/network/interfaces
<mimecar> el fichero está vacío?
<isaacricci> no
<isaacricci> auto lo
<isaacricci> iface lo inet loopback
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el fallo si usas ifconfig wlan1 down?
<isaacricci> que sigue mostrando el chipset y sus redes captadas y a veces detecta un vecino con buena señal y me quiere conectar y no quierp
<mimecar> estas seguro?
<mimecar> ifconfig wlan1 down desactiva la red
<mimecar> si ese es realmente el identificador de tu red
<talo> pon para que pille el adaptador en interfaces
<talo> auto wlanX
<isaacricci> uuhhh cómo talo
<isaacricci> K
<talo> http://www.slideshare.net/Luis_Cuevas/ubuntu-configurar-tarjeta-de-red-mediante-lineas-de-comando
<isaacricci> OK
<talo> ahi lo explica
<mimecar> guarda una copia de TODOS los archivos que modifiques
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda com el wifi
<novato> en ubuntu 13.04  se cae mucho
<mimecar> la red wifi es tuya?
<novato> si
<novato> esta a 5 pasos de mí
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<novato> el ruter
<novato> correcto!.
<novato> q podría ser=???
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si tu tarjeta wifi tiene incompatibilidades con ubuntu?
<novato> bueno no sé
<novato> puedes ayudarme=??
<mimecar> busca el modelo de tu tarjeta en google
<novato> ummm
<novato> como se mi tarjeta
<novato> es una toshiba satellite
<novato> intel pntium
<mimecar> busca el modelo del portátil
<novato> chuzo hay una manera de ver x la terminal mi tipo de tareta
<mimecar> tardas tanto en darle la vuelta al portátil y ver el código?
<mimecar> en la terminal puedes usar sudo lspci | grep -i network
<novato> disculpa es q soy nuevo en esto disculpame
<novato> en ubuntu
<novato> no quiero saer de wuindouxx
<novato> salio esto:  02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01
<mimecar> ahí tienes el modelo
<novato> dejame buscar en google
<novato> mimecar:  me gustaria saber si puedo hacer algún tipo de negocio con ubuntu o mint
<mimecar> puedes dar soporte técnico y que alguien te pague
<novato> chuzo  se ve dificil
<novato> apenas uedo solucionar mis problemas
<novato> umm q software me recomiendas!.
<mimecar> el que cumpla lo que necesitas
<novato> ufff!, acabo de descargar un driver  de mi wifi pero ni idea como instalarlo
<novato> me ayudas=?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si tu tarjeta tiene problemas con ubuntu?
<novato> se desconecta
<novato> el wif esta cool
<mimecar> esa no es una respuesta
<novato> pero desde q actualice ubuntu 10 a 1 ha sido un desastre
<mimecar> ¿has encontrado problemas de compatibilidad con ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿no has hecho una actualización directa de la 10.10 a la 13.04 verdad?
<novato> no
<mimecar> ok
<novato> instale 13.04
<novato> q va
<novato> todo no va muy bien
<novato> ya lo baje
<novato> como lo instLO
<mimecar> novato, ¿has encontrado incompatibilidades en google sí o no?
<mimecar> no se lo que te has descargado
<novato> NO
<novato> oye esto se ve duro de instalar
<novato> son muhos codigos paara instalar esto
<mimecar> de la forma que quieres hacerlo es más complicado
<novato> bueno
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese archivo?
<novato> no s{e  hacer
<novato> http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=RTL8188CE+ubuntu+13.04
<mimecar> no estas en windows, ir a la Web del fabricante no suele ser lo más sencillo
<novato> mira oo sabes
<novato> mis respetos
<novato> es lo mismo  qq yo descargue
<novato> pero el problema es la instalacion
<mimecar> ok, como quieras
<novato> como lo instalo
<mimecar> en ese archivo tendrás un README o similar con los pasos para compilar el driver
<novato> si lo vi
<mimecar> seguramente tendrás que repetir la compilación cada vez que instales un kernel nuevo
<novato> alli fue q te dije q son muchos codigos
<novato> q desastre
<novato> extraño el 10.04
<mimecar> por qué no quieres revisar la primera página de resultados de google que te he puesto?
<mimecar> aparte, en el archivo README tienes los pasos para compilar
<mimecar> son tres comandos entre las líneas 11 y 20
<novato> ok
<novato> mimecar:  estoy enrredado
<novato> disculpame
<novato> bueno
<novato> voy a entrar
<mimecar> pienso que no deberías compilar el código fuente
<novato> le doy click al primer link=??
<mimecar> en la página de resultados de google lee lo que tiene cada enlace antes
<novato> si
<novato> pero cual me recomiendas=??
<mimecar> empieza por los que estén en castellano
<novato> ok
<novato> mimecar:  sabes la resuesta de esto=??  es q estoy confundido es mucho para mí!
<mimecar> no he entrado en los enlaces de google
<novato> ultima pregunta
<mimecar> pero si aparece el problema en alguno de ellos tendrás también la solución
<novato> como acvo el wired en una notebook
<novato> tengo una aparte
<novato> no conecta al cable d red
<mimecar> la toma de red funciona?
<novato> dice wired cable unplugged
<novato> no toma ninguna red}
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que la toma de red del router funciona y el cable está bien?
<erclebe> cómo borrar la cuenta de invitado en ubuntu 13.04???
<erclebe> sudo echo "allow-quest=false" >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<erclebe> funciona???
<erclebe> bueno eso funcionaba bien en 12.04... segun un tuto... veamos aca...
<erclebe> ya  que nadie responde...
<erclebe> gracias.
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-11
<Miquel_> alguien me puede decir donde puedo consultar si una placa itx es compatible con ubuntu?
<Miquel_> me refiero a una placa base
<bigardo> holaaa
 * x-mint  B.D !?
<guampa> buenas, saben de algun lector de feeds de facebook/twitter para linux?
<ubunt> hola alguien sabe alguna direccion de tutorial o videotutorial de seguridad de servidor LAMP ubuntu en castellano?
<sanzante> ubunt: un tema extremadamente amplio
<sanzante> (yo no conozco ninguno)
<ubunt> i en ingles?
<mimecar> ubunt, busca tutoriales en DigitalOcean
<erAbuelo> re
<Xago> hola chicos...estoy intentando poner un tema con gnome3 donde tenga la opción de botón de; minimizar(-), medio(cuadrado) y cerrar(X) dónde lo consigo y cargo? Gracias
<ubunt> puedo asegurar mi servidor lamp sin necesidad de instalar ssl?
<mimecar_> depende
<ubunt> de que depende?
<mimecar> de si trabajas siempre en local o en remoto
<mimecar> vas a tener que bloquear carpetas del servidor / denegar conexiones IP
<ubunt> pero en php no puedo provocar que solo una ip acceda una conexion al servidor y no varias?
<ubunt> es decir cuando dices ataques es que se establezcan muchas conexiones desde la misma ip
<ubunt> no?
<mimecar> en Apache sí
<mimecar> vas a tener ataques y la gente intentará entrar en tu servidor
<mimecar> o desde varias
<ubunt> pero hice un php que solo permite una conexion por ip
<mimecar> lee tutoriales y asegura el servidor
<ubunt> eso no asegura mi servidor?
<mimecar> no
<ubunt> pues pongo en google como asegurar mi servidor LAMP sin ssl y no hay tutoriales
<mimecar> re
<sebas_> hola buenas
<sebas_> alguien me puede echar un cable?
<mimecar> depende
<sebas_> hola mimecar
<sebas_> gracias por responder
<sebas_> te explico el problema
<sebas_> tengo ubuntu server 14.04 lts server
<sebas_> he instalado las x con el comando apt-get install xubuntu-desktop y me va de maravilla
<sebas_> pero como es un server quiero que arranque en modo shell
<sebas_> entonces he editado con nano /etc/default/grub y he puesto text en el apartado correspondiente
<sebas_> despues sudo update-grub
<sebas_> con esto funciona bien y entro en modo consola al iniciar sitema
<sebas_> el problema viene cuando intendo arrancar las x con el comando "startx"
<sebas_> se queda la pantalla negra y pone ralt has 2 symbols
<sebas_> alguien sabe de que va el tema?
<mimecar> para que modificas el grub?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que decirle que inicie en un runlevel de consola
<sebas_> no lo sabia
<sebas_> en los foros de ubuntu buscando por google aparecia esto
<sebas_> tienes razón
<mimecar> trabaja mejor modificando el runlevel
<sebas_> es el runlevel 3 verdad?
<mimecar> el de texto sí
<sebas_> ok gracias por responder
<sebas_> te debo una cerveza
<mimecar> no estaría mal xD
<sebas_> de donde eres?
<mimecar> de España (no doy información, el log es público)
<sebas_> ok
<sebas_> yo también
<void> hola
<void> una pregunta
<void> como saco en ubuntu 12.04 para q no pida user admin cuando se requiere instalar algo ?
<void> el usuario es un usuario de dominio y cuando quiero ponerlo como administrador no me deja se mantiene en standart hay forma de darle libertad ?
<sebas_> hola mimecar
<mimecar> void, añadelo al sudoers
<mimecar> aunque es mala idea permitar el acceso total
<clasico> hola, alguien me ayuda con el idjc ? lo instale pero no se configurarle
<clasico> es decir no conecta, no emite
<clasico> tengo teamviewer
<mimecar> clasico, qué tiene que ver teamviewer con idjc?
<sebas_> mimecar he modificado el runlevel a 3 del gestor de ventanas lightdm
<sebas_> y entra en modo consola
<clasico> no es que pueden darle una mirada a traves del team
<mimecar> clasico, en el canal no hay soporte remoto
<mimecar> si dejas entrar a alguien
<clasico> ok
<mimecar> es bajo tu única responsabilidad
<sebas_> pero solo puedo entrar en las x sin errores ralt si le aplico un sudo lightdm
<sebas_> sabes que puede ser?
<mimecar> cambia a un runlevel gráfico
<sebas_> pero si cambio a un runlvel gráfico entraré directo a las x y eso no me interesa
<mimecar> directamente no, te pedirá login
<sebas_> pero el login será gráfico?
<void> mimecar ya esta en el sudoers
<sebas_> la idea es entrar en modo consola y entrar más tarde con startx
<clasico> alguien sabe usar idjc ?
<sebas_> hola clasico
<sebas_> yo no se como funciona
<sebas_> pero es un tema que tenia pendiente
<sebas_> voy a mirar como funciona
<sebas_> y te digo algo mas tarde
<sebas_> haber si averiguo algoç
<clasico> genial
<sebas_> voy a pasear la perrita y en un par de horas me conecto
<clasico> okey
<Sverdar>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Sverdar> oops, perdon lol
 * x-mint  nas noches!?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-12
<clasico> hola, alguien usa idjc ?  lo instale pero no me conecta
<InjectioN_01> yo tengo un problema con el apagado de mi pc, "soolo con el usuario estandar"
<InjectioN_01> por terminal si funciona, pero quiero que me responda graficamante
<InjectioN_01> cerrar sesion y apagar
<clasico> hola, alguien usa idjc ?  lo instale pero no me conecta
<clasico> :P
<InjectioN_01> no tengo ni idea que es eso
<InjectioN_01> espera que sepa alguien tu pregunta , para responderte mejor
<InjectioN_01> entra a ubuntu-mx  y  a  /#ubuntu-ar
<InjectioN_01> los de mexico  y argentina y pregunta , alli es diferente hora,,,
<clasico> a ver
<clasico> hay algun comando en consola que me permita ver cuanta memoria RAM estoy ocupando ??
<debsan> clasico, seguro, vmstat
<clasico> gracias!!
<debsan> clasico, top brinda mas informacion del sistema.
<clasico> htop ?
<clasico> o solo top ?
<debsan> ambos sirven
<Rcart> htop es mas guapo
<Gus81> hola, alguien sabe de donde puedo descargar fuentes? en kdelook hay muy pocas...
<erAbuelo> re
<miguel> hola a todos tengo un problemon gordo
<miguel> no puedo eliminar kernel
<sanzante> miguel: elabora tu problema
<miguel> ejecuto sudo dpkg --configure -a y se cuelga la konsola
<erAbuelo> ein?
<aeme>  al canal, alguien que hable español me puede echar un cable para conectar un disco externo por usb que esta en ntfs para poder sacar los archivos que necesito? soy novato, gracias de antemano
<aeme> quise decir saludos al canal, en primer lugar, claro, disculpen estos dedos míos
<wicope> hola, mira que el sistema soporte ntfs, instala los programas referentes a ntfs para que el sistema lea ese sistema de ficheros. para instalar programas busca un gestor de programas, .. cuando ya tenga el sistema soporta para leer ntfs pues enchufa el disco externo y ya podrás leer el contenido.
<aeme> voy a bucear un poco, en principio dice que el sistema tiene instalado algo para leerlos pero cuando conecto el usb me dice que no puede montarlo ni abrirlo. es el disco duro que he quitado con el windows 8 y la partición de almacen que quiero recuperar
<x-mint> tienes que instalar los paquetes de ntfs...
<wicope> abre el gparted, elige el HDD con el sistema ntfs, dale a todas las particiones click sobre ellas y verificar, cuando las particiones estén verificadas quizás te deje montar el hdd
<x-mint> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<aeme> hago lo que me decís pero no funciona, sigo sin poder
<mimecar> aeme, has instalado ntfs-config?
<aeme> si, esta instalado
<mimecar> ¿lo has ejecutado?
<aeme> tal como ha dicho x-mint
<aeme> como hago eso desde sistema herramientas para ntfs?
<mimecar> abre el menú de unity y escribe "ntfs"
<aeme> perdona pero es mi primer rato con ubuntu, estoy pez del todo
<aeme> menu unity?
<mimecar> tienes que tener un botón grande en la esquina superior izquierda
<aeme> no
<mimecar> entonces ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has instalado?
<aeme> esto es ubuntu studio y creo que la 12 y algo
<mimecar> ayuda que des toda la información
<aeme> empiezo de cero absoluto, siento si doy la pelma, prometo mejorar
<mimecar> has instalado una versión de Ubuntu que no es muy oficial
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones?
<aeme> ayer lo hizo le he vuelto a dar
<mimecar> ok, si usas la versión 12.04 busca en los menús ntfs-config
<mimecar> tienes versiones más recientes de Ubuntu, no tiene mucho sentido poner la 12.04 en una instalación nueva
<aeme> cierto, como veo la version exacta que tengo pa contaros?
<mimecar> abre una consola y escribe => uname -a
<mimecar> o lsb_release -a
<aeme> con uname me dice esto
<aeme> Linux Nexus 3.13.0-32-lowlatency #57-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 15 04:08:59 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> ¿has puesto Ubuntu Studio por alguna razón?
<aeme> con el otro dice No LSB modules are available
<GridCube> lowlatency?
<aeme> me lo ha pasao un amigo, sin más
<aeme> taba canaso de windows y me tirao a la piscina
<aeme> eso pone
<aeme> que es eso=?
<mimecar> ¿te vas a dedicar a la edición de sonido o vídeo?
<aeme> si, soy musico
<mimecar> con software de GNU/Linux?
<aeme> y me i nteresa el video también
<aeme> tengo tiempo y quiero conocer otras opciones para indagar
<aeme> el caso es... resuelvo el modo de poder consultar y copiar archivos de disco externo con particion en ntfs o no?
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿ya has buscado el programa en los menús?
<aeme> quicir... estoy pidiendo peras al olmo o es posible?
<mimecar> cualquier versión de Ubuntu lee NTFS
<aeme> si, hay uno que pone herramientas de configuracion de NTFS pero no hace nada
<mimecar> ¿lo pulsas y no hace nada?
<aeme> me dice que no puede desmontar las unidades que aparecen del disco externo
<aeme> es decir la veo pero no puedo hacer nada con ella
<mimecar> ¿tienes abierto gparted?
<aeme> lo abro de nuevo
<mimecar> no
<aeme> ok, cerrado pues
<mimecar> cierra el navegador de archivos y lanza de nuevo el programa
<mimecar> ntfs-config
<aeme> esta cerrado
<aeme> como lanzo el programa
<mimecar> igual que lo has abierto ahora mismo
<aeme> con alt f2?
<mimecar> acabas de abrir herramientas de configuracion de NTFS
<mimecar> haz lo mismo
<aeme> hecho
<aeme> sale la herramienta y tiene tickada la opcion activar soporte de escritura para dispositivos externos y solo puedo darle a un boton, cerrar
<mimecar> si está marcado que monte los discos externos ya has acabao
<mimecar> acabado
<aeme> y que hago ahora
<mimecar> abre la partición con el administrador de archivos
<aeme> porque veo la unidad en el crritorio pero no me deja abrirla
<mimecar> ¿qué error te dea?
<aeme> me dice error al montar ALMACEN
<aeme> que es como se llama
<mimecar> temdrás que desmontar el disco y comprobar si tiene errores
<mimecar> mejor si usas un equipo con Windows
<aeme> eso lo tengo hecho, el disco esta intacto, funciona a la perfeccion
<aeme> si apago y cambio disco duro arranca windos con normalidad tengo acceso a todo
<mimecar> ¿estás seguro que no tiene errores el disco?
<aeme> si, lo sé
<mimecar> si apagas mal el equipo o lo sacas sin desmontarlo antes en windows
<mimecar> queda marcado como que tiene errores
<mimecar> que tenga errores no quiere decir que windows no arranque
<aeme> ok, comprendo el matiz
<aeme> disculpa mi torpeza
<mimecar> comprueba que no tenga errores
<erAbuelo> si tiene errores, al intentar montarlo deberian salir en lo logs del sistema no?
<aeme> exacto
<erAbuelo> los has mirado aeme ?
<mimecar> si lees los logs desde la consola sí
<aeme> como los leo?
<mimecar> comprueba los errores
<aeme> puedes decirme como accedo a esos logs para leerlos?
<mimecar> los tienes en /var/log
<aeme> eso lo pongo tal cual en la consola?
<mimecar> esa es la ruta
<mimecar> si estás empezando te costará interpretar los logas
<mimecar> logs
<aeme> eso lo pongo en el explorador de archivos no?
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> cd /var/log/messages
<mimecar> y tendrás que buscar el archivo del que quieres ver los logs
<aeme> los veo, cual debo leer?
<mimecar> para los errores del disco no lo se
<erAbuelo> system
<erAbuelo> perdon syslog
<aeme> voy a ello
<aeme> ahora os cuento
<aeme> una anotacion referida al disco en cuestion, no se si es esto u otra cosa
<aeme>  05efi: debug: /dev/sdb5 is ntfs partition: exiting
<erAbuelo> algo mas pone ?
<aeme> muchisimo no se que copiarte
<erAbuelo> nada :)
<erAbuelo> en el mejor de los casos sube el archivo a pastebin o algo asi y pon el link
<aeme> estooooo
<aeme> voy a estudiar... amenazo con volver cuanto menos a saludar
<aeme> gracias mil por el tiempo y las ayudas. Os voy contando
<erAbuelo> tienes que copiar el contenido del archivo y pegarlo en la pagina paste.ubuntu.com
<erAbuelo> el link que da la pagina lo pones aqui y podemos ver lo que pegaste
 * x-mint  bye!!
<erm3nda> Hola a todos
<erm3nda> No os parece poca gente la uqe hay en un canal como Ubuntu ES ?? esperaba mas cantidad :)
<erm3nda> megalomano forever jajaj
<erm3nda> Tengo problem con un aparato que lleva Ubuntu y Buxybox y no doy con la manera. Cualquier ayuda me puede venir bien. Saludos
<erm3nda> Pregunta: Como accedo a las memorias mtd nand internas?? no encuentro los bloques montados, pero sí encuentro los bloques en /dev.
<erm3nda> La tarjeta SD (mmcblk0p1 si la puedo montar y usar, la interna no) y no se que mas buscar. Saludos
<guampa> erm3nda: que error te tira al intentar montar la interna?
<erm3nda> hola guampa. un segundo que voy to liado
<erm3nda> guampa: hola ya estoy :) error ninguno, es que no se como se montan los bloques mtd
<erm3nda> te resumo un poco
<erm3nda> supuestamente se flaheo con ubuntu. Ahora arranca y solo veo el buxybox. Le pongo una sd y la reconoce, la puedo montar y leer.
<erm3nda> la memoria interna, los bloques mtd los puevo ver pero no montar.
<erm3nda> tienen nombres del tipo 1:1 1:2 etc
<erm3nda> y no tengo ni pajolera por donde seguir
<erm3nda> si quieres lo puedo conectar todo a la tele de nuevo y pruebo cualquier cosa me puedas indicar
<guampa> erm3nda: vos ves los dispositivos en /dev ?
<erm3nda1> guampa: si
<erm3nda1> /dev/block me parece que fue
<guampa> erm3nda1: fijate cuales te lista lsblk
<erm3nda1> tengo que montar el invento... necesot un rato
<erm3nda1> gracias :D
<guampa> ok
<erm3nda1> guampa: jolin solo puedo ponerlo en la tv de casa y estan en ella
<erm3nda1> guampa: solo puedo ponerlo despues
<erm3nda1> de todos modos me apunto el comando
<erm3nda1> deberian salirme ahi los bloques?
<guampa> ese te lista los disps de bloque si
<guampa> tendrias que ver si te aparecen ahi y sino examinar el bus al que conectes las memorias para ver que hay
<InjectioN_01> hoña buenas
<InjectioN_01> conoceis algun programa como "Word " (en Windows ) que permite texto + fotos ,
<InjectioN_01> yaa tengo libreoooffice y al pegar la pagina se me pegaq el textop en vez de las cosas...
<wicope> tal vez: LyX
<InjectioN_01> ups
<InjectioN_01> no la habia oido
<InjectioN_01> pero requiero de ppa?
<InjectioN_01> no me gusta poner de terceros
<GridCube> InjectioN_01, en LO podes editar como el texto se va a comportar contra la imagen que pegas
<GridCube> >boton derecho sobre la imagen >ajuste
<InjectioN_01> como
<InjectioN_01> perdona?
<InjectioN_01> y si tengo un tutorial , con imagenes de la ventana de comandos
<InjectioN_01> por lo menos 30 imagenes , lo tengo que hacer una a una?
<GridCube> y si
<GridCube> LO es mejor que word en eso
<InjectioN_01> vale
<InjectioN_01> nada
<InjectioN_01> ya lo encontrado
<InjectioN_01> solo tenia que hacer nuevo
<InjectioN_01> solo teni que darle clik a nuevo y poner la pagina en formato html , te da varias opciones
<InjectioN_01> (hoja de calculo , presentacion , dibujo , docuemntn omaestro , html)
<InjectioN_01> etc
<InjectioN_01> ya me deja copiar text y pegar con iiamgenes
<InjectioN_01> thanks
<sergio43> -h
 * x-mint  B. nit!?
<ivedci89-desktop> gente con la última actualizacion me aparece el icono de "Acceso universal" en el area de notificacion sin activar nada....
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 14.04 lts 64bits
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-13
 * x-mint  Bonus dias!?
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Con Ubuntu 14.04 se me ha instalado la última actualización de unos 64 mb. Al reiniciar el equipo tras meter el code, la pantalla se queda con los colores de ubuntu pero sin hacer nada. ¿Sabeis solucionar el error?
<mimecar> ¿qué code has metido?
<juan_> hola mimecar.
<juan_> solo he aceptado la acualización oficial
<juan_> no he metido ningun code en particular
<juan_> el code es la contraseña para acceder como mi usuario
<mimecar> el equipo te arranca?
<juan_> si
<juan_> arranca, me pide el usuario y el codigo
<juan_> los meto ambos
<juan_> y aquí se acaba la cosa
<juan_> se queda congelado
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> ¿como creo el nuevo usuario?
<juan_> Tengo la pantalla de inicio con el usuario original
<mimecar> pasa a una consola con control + alt + f2
<mimecar> inicia sesión
<mimecar> sudo adduser usuarionuevo
<mimecar> sudo passwd usuarionuevo
<mimecar> y le pones un password
<juan_> un momento
<mimecar> alt+f7 para volver al login, si no te sale el usuario nuevo reinicias
<juan_> ¿Como inicio sesión?
<mimecar> escribes tu usuario y tu password
<juan_> He hecho contro + alt + F2
<juan_> vale
<juan_> hola mimecar. He hecho lo que me has dicho creando el nuevo usuario pero persiste el problema
<mimecar> has iniciado sesión con el usuario nuevo?
<juan_> si
<mimecar> qué has actualizado antes del problema?
<juan_> PUes ayer actualice por defecto lo que me dio el sistema oficial de actualizaciones. No me detuve a comprobar que archivos eran
<mimecar> deberías haberlo hecho
<juan_> nunca me habia pasado esto antes
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<juan_> ¿Como?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> aunque el usuario nuevo tendría que poder entrar
<juan_> voy a reiniciar el equipo, un momento
<juan_> he arrancado con el usuario nuevo y sigue quedandose colgado
<juan_> ¿Como compruebo si tengo instalado el paquete ubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> y el paquete empezará a instalar
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<juan_> Eso de acuerdo, pero desde donde ¿Control Alt F2?
<mimecar> sí
<juan_> un momento
<SonikkuAmerica> Ctrl+Alt+{F1-F7} son siete terminales TTY
<juan_> Tras hacer lo que me indicas me dice que el Ubuntu-desktop ya está instalado en su version mas reciente
<juan_> Tras hacer lo que me has contado me dice (tras la actualizacion de ayer): 0 actualizados; 0 se instalaran
<mimecar> no es normal ese comportamiento
<juan_> 0 para eliminar
<juan_> 52 no actualizados
<juan_> para mi que la actualizacion se ha quedado a medias por algun motivo
<mimecar> te habría avisado al instalar ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> ¿seguro que no estás utilizando repositorios PPA?
<juan_> PUes no creo. He instalado el sistema por defecto
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes tienes sin actualizar?
<juan_> Uff
<juan_> segun esto 52, pero no se cuales son
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> no deberías tener ningún paquete bloqueado
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> He hecho sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Ha actualizado lo que faltaba pero sigue colgándose tras meter el usuario y la contraseña y da igual que sea el usuario antiguo o el nuevo
<mimecar> ya te queda ver los logs de /var/log por si aparece algo
<juan_> eso... ya me queda muy grande
<juan_> Me parece que voy a reinstalar todo de nuevo
<MrTulias> En el centro de software tienes historial de actualizaciones, creo.
<juan_> Bueno chicos, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Hasta otro ratito.
<juan_> Bye
<hammett> Como se reproducr wma en ubuntu 14.04
<enmanuel> uBOTu-fr
<enmanuel> !uBOTu-fr
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'uBOTu-fr'.
<enmanuel> uBOTu-fr
<enmanuel> :-D
<enmanuel> oigan de quien es kubot??
<enmanuel> hola
<hammett> kubot?
<enmanuel> kubot? quen es tu dueño
<enmanuel> hammett  quien creo a kubot??
<enmanuel> chilicuil hola cm estas
<hammett> no tengo idea
<chilicuil> enmanuel: hola, muy bien, como va todo por alla?
<enmanuel> chilicuil me alegra aqui todo bien :-D
<chilicuil> enmanuel: =)
<enmanuel> chilicuil entra a mi canal #mansion
<enmanuel> :-D
<hammett> de donde son ustedes? chilicuil enmanuel
<enmanuel> chilicuil sin duda los mexicanos son lo maximo 8-) me quito en sombrero
<enmanuel> hammett yo de venezuela
<chilicuil> hammett: sigamos la conversacion en #mansion ;)
<enmanuel> :-D
<enmanuel> #mansion entren sean bienvenidos
<guampa> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<enmanuel> =-O que loco
<hammett> tengale!
<enmanuel> !tengale
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'tengale'.
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<enmanuel> guampa  entra a #mansion
<hammett> bueno enotnces si este canal no es para hablar sobre algun tema linux para que ess?? segun kubot
<guampa> creo que tienen un problema interpretando un texto simple
<guampa> este canal es para *soporte*
<hammett> digo su nombre dice ubuntu y si bien ubuntu no es linux como tal es parte de el mismo
<hammett> ok! asi si nos entendemos
<guampa> el nombre no determina su finalidad. este canal es para soporte tecnico
<hammett> eso es bueno
<hammett> bueno yo tengo una pregunta que pudieran ayudarme entonces
<guampa> los invito al que si es para hablar, sobre ubuntu linux o lo que sea, si quieren conversar: #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> aunque ahi tampoco acptamos spam de otros canales enmanuel
<hammett> tengo una pequeña pqrte d emi dico duro (30gb) para linux y otros cuientos de mega spara windows porque no podia echar a andar mi impresora epson, pero lo logre ahora el problema es que no tengo espacio ya en mi particion de debian jessie
<hammett> sorry mi teclado esta fallando mucho u,u
<guampa> tendrias que agregar espacio a tu particion hammet
<hammett> como hago para aumentar la particion que tengo sin desinstalar el SO
<guampa> un nuevo disco o reducir la de windows y agrandar la otra
<hammett> tengo el gestor de particiones DKE
<hammett> KDE
<guampa> hammett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<guampa> esta en ingles, no se si hay una guia en castellano
<guampa> las particiones estan juntas, viene una y despues la otra?
<hammett> lo siento, no; hice la instalacion en una sola particion, todo en una sola swap aparte por supuesto
<guampa> hammett: pero esta tambien la de windows
<guampa> cual esta primero la de win o la de linux?
<hammett> esta la particion del sistema de archivos de windows despue sla de windows SO y despues la particion d elinux y por ultimo la swap de linux
<guampa> lo mas simple es achicar la que esta al lado de la de linux, segun lo que decis la de "windows SO"
<guampa> ahicas el final de esa particion, y llevas el comienzo de la de linux para cubrir ese espacio, pero tendrias que hacerlo desde fuera de linux, desde un live CD
<hammett> si
<hammett> estuve intentando si puedo achicar windows
<hammett> y si no me deja desmontar pov ovias razones la particiones de linux
<hammett> podri yo en este paso hacer una particion solo para hoe?
<hammett> home, sprry
<hammett> quisiera tener / - swap - home
<hammett> pienso que seria bueno tener eso asi, y la verdad ya habia instalado solo linux pero en se tiempo no pude usar mi impresora epson pero leyeno e intetando mas aya de las indicaciones logre dar solucion
<guampa> por eso te digo de hacerlo con el linux offline, es decir desde un livecd
<hammett> pero ahora tengo mi SO linux a punto pero solo me queda 1 gb de espacio libre u,u
<hammett> ok esta bien
<hammett> intentare y regreso
<hammett> y comento!!
<hammett> GRACIAS!
<guampa> tenes muchas otras opciones si, tambien podes el espacio nuevo ponerlo en alguna parte del sistema de archivos, usarlo ponele para  /home o /var o lo que sea
<guampa> ok :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-14
<Cerr0s> kurama10: lol
 * x-mint  B.días !?
<chiqui> Muy buenas, ayer actualize el sistema operativo al nuevo xubuntu y hoy cada vez que bajo la tapa del portatil  se va a suspensión o hibernación y  no puedo seguir con la pantalla externa
<chiqui> ya tengo el administrador de energia configurado para que no haga nada al bajar la pantalla del portatil
<prhyta> buen dia como se instala compiz fusion con proxy sin apt
<ivedci89-desktop> descargando desde otra pc el paquete... y luego con synaptic en la pc con proxi
<prhyta> lo sabia gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kal> hi, alguien sabe que tipo de codigo barra lee los terminales de loteriayapuestasdelestado ?
<kal> si genero con QR un juego de numeros, los leera el terminal?
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<kal> es que en la empresa se quiere crear una peña, la idea es que de un juego de numeros generar varias apuestas y como esta QR quizas nos quitaba la tarea de llenar boletos
<mimecar> no te va a servir de nada
<kal> Siendo un terminal que lee codigos de barras, lo unico es genera CB y llevarlo a un termial a ver si los leer, 128 EAN etc.
<kal> vale, puede que tengas razon, esos terminales leen codigos de barras registrados por una entidad.
<helexer> hola
<helexer> alguien??
<mimecar> !alguien helexer
<kubot> helexer: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<nc_> hola!
 * x-mint  B.nit!?
<nc_> holaa
<nc_> hola! alguien utiliza ubuntu para la produccion musical?
<Gonzo1> hola
<nc_> hola!
<Gonzo1> sabeis como obtener los datos para conectarme  y descargar archivos via ftp con filezilla? es que por ejemplo mi placa madre gigabyte tiene opcion a descarga ftp pero no se hacerlo desde filezilla
<nc_> nono la verdad que no he utilizado filezilla
<nc_> pero has entrado en su web? tal vez ahi diga
<Gonzo1> en que web?filezilla o gigabyte?
<nc_> en filezilla
<Gonzo1> si pero o no se verlo y n me queda claro
<nc_> en la pagina del fabricando de la placa madre tambien puede ser
<Gonzo1> dice como se hace,pero yo no se obtener los datos del servidor
<nc_> fah.. que lastima  porque yo tampoco
<nc_> pero espera por ahi alguien responde
<Gonzo1> por lo que he leido dice que debo introducir los datos siguientes:
<Gonzo1> nombre servidor,nombre de usuario y pass si lo requiere y esos datos es lo que no se obtener
<nc_> pero en filezilla hay que crear alguna cuenta de usuario o algo de eso?
<Gonzo1> pues no se, me has pillao, por lo visto algunos servidores ftp si te piden registro de usuario y por lo cual filezilla te los pide, otros servers ftp gratuitos no requieren registro
<Gonzo1> eso es todo lo que he averiguado en google sobre filezilla estos dos dias de pruebas
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-15
<ramrebol> Hola. En emacs no me funcionaban las tildes ni ^, `. Esto se soluciona invocando en la terminal "XMODIFIERS= emacs" en vez de "emacs" (o /usr/bin/emacs). Por comodidad hice un alias y lo añadí a .bashrc. Todo fuciona bien ahora, excepto que cuando corro emacs usando la parte grafica (presinando el boton windows y escribiendo emacs) el sistema no usa el alias que defini. Probe editando /usr/share/applications/emacs24.desktop   pero no p
<hammett> laguno sabe cuando saldra una version de kubuntu con plasma 5 ?
<hammett> que no sea la version testing que esta hoy en dia
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<erAbuelo> hi
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una preg, cuando sale el proximo ubuntu?
<roger_35> ya salio el movil con os ubuntu?
 * x-mint  B.nit!!??
<roger_35> hola
<samsung> como extiendo el escritorio a un monitor que tengo conectado a la notebook ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-16
<tottiq> hola
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/qrsoihrjz/
<yoshua> como se que ponerle en la linea 10 si por axidente borre y guarde
<yoshua> donde dice ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<yoshua> esta captura es de otro usuario me dice que es la misma para todos los ubuntus
<yoshua> que amables
<yoshua> de su parte
<cheli>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<yoshua> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhOpaAQQG0k
 * x-mint  B.días!!??
<Guest36239> hola a todos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<root____> hola
<root____> hola
<root____> no hay nadie aki
<root____> exit
<ayuda> hola
<ayuda> aki alguien habla espanol
<root> hola a todos
<Guest86945> hola
<Guest86945> no hay nadie aki
<Guest86945> hola
<Guest86945> donostiarra
<x-mint> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_3PAlRR4sE
<donostiarra> buenas Guest86945 y compañia
<Guest86945> soy nuevo en esto de irc
<Guest86945> como funciona exactamente
<Guest86945> si eres tan amable
<Guest86945> ando por irssi
<donostiarra> yo uso kvirc ahora,me resulta más cómodo
<x-mint> Guest86945: que quieres saber ?
<Guest86945> freenode es directamente el server
<Guest86945> voy agradecer su cooperacion
<Guest86945> donde uno accede verdad
<Guest86945> para ver todos los canales de un server cual comando debo de ingresar  ?
<Guest86945> y como acceder a varios canales a la vez
<x-mint> añadir canales con /j #canal
<x-mint> y salir del canal /wc
<x-mint> o /part
<Guest86945> y ver los canales disponibles
<Guest86945>  dentro de un servers que hay
<x-mint>  /channel list
<x-mint> no, eso es para ver los canales donde estas
<Guest86945> por ejemplo si estoy en irc.freenode.org y deseo ver todos los canales que estan disponible como lo hago
<x-mint> no se como se hace...
<Guest86945> y que muna preugnta cuales oson los peligros que hay por irc
<mimecar> los mismos que por la calle
<Guest86945> exactamente
<Guest86945> solo por duda
<Guest86945> entonces no sabes como consultar los canales disponibles dentro de un server
<x-mint> yo no
<mimecar> usa un cliente de IRC y lo podrás ver dentro del programa
<Guest86945> frenode es exatamente que tengo mi internet muy lento
<Guest86945> y se me traba la coneccion
<x-mint> en ubuntu el predeterminado es xchat, no?
<x-mint> ese es grafico y facil de utilizar
 * x-mint  bye!
<Guest86945> antes de irte
<Guest86945> una pregunta un chanel donde halla muchas personas cono conominietos informaticos
<Guest86945> para que me documente n
<Guest86945> documente
<x-mint> entra en irc-hispano alli hay muchos canales en castellano
<x-mint> mejor que aqui...
<mimecar> no encontrarás canales tan genéricos en freenode
<Guest86945> gracias hermano
<Guest86945> muy amable
<Guest86945> OCsi
<Guest86945> que hay
<Guest86945> no hay aki
<mimecar> en castellano es complicado
<Guest86945> una pregunta como puedo
<Guest86945> ver todos los canales disponible
<mimecar> usa un cliente de IRC
<Guest86945> como asi amigo
<Guest86945> pero atravez de comandos no se puede yo uso irssi
<mimecar> se puede, pero te saldrá una lista muy grande
<mimecar> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<giulia> hola
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ciao
<yoshua> hpla
<yoshua> quhola
<yoshua> hola
<yoshua> quien me ayuda a instalar compiz en ubunt 14.04 tusty gnome
<yoshua> compiz
<yoshua> |compiz
<yoshua> !g compiz
<kubot> yoshua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<yoshua> ! compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> acabo de instalar chromium y doy que no puedo ver videos en el facebook,
<roger_35> que me esya haciendo falta instalarle? algo de flash?
<mimecar> sí
<roger_35> aja
<roger_35> sabes cuales son los comandos?
<mimecar> lo debes tener en el centro de software
<roger_35> por que en el mozilla va todo bien
<roger_35> aha
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar chromium para que use el flash de mozilla
<roger_35> y a esa configuracion como llego
<roger_35> mm
<mimecar> me parece que tenías que hacerlo por la consola
<roger_35> aja
<roger_35> ok gracias mimecar
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta otra
<fzeta> see you erAbuelo
<TheKi||erS> Buenas... aca si hablan español? xDDDDD
<TheKi||erS> Alguien me puede ayudar con la configuracion de mi Xchat?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-17
<Gus81> buenas, me desaparecio la barra de menu del Kate (editor de textos de KDE)
<Gus81> hace unos dias habilite el window menubar (menu global)
<Gus81> y ahora al desabilitarlo no me aparece el menu en Kate
<Gus81> lo reinstale con sudo aptitude reinstall kate pero no se soluciono
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/317688
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡NO USAS IMAGEBIN! Usas Imgur, por favor
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: por que?
<SonikkuAmerica> Gus81: Imagebin (según Google) contiene malware
<SonikkuAmerica> (en inglés) http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=imagebin.org
<Gus81> ah si, me salio el aviso... pero lo saltie como se que no contiene virus, o sea se que es para subir imagenes nada mas
<SonikkuAmerica> De todos modos no puedo ayudar si no puedo accesar el sitio
<Gus81> ok ok, aca la volvi a subir
<Gus81> http://imgur.com/Zilr9lk
<SonikkuAmerica> Gus81: ¿Cuál versión?
<SonikkuAmerica> (de KDE)
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: Kubuntu 14.04 / KDE 4.13.3
<SonikkuAmerica> Pienso que Kate no tiene un menú tradicional en esa versión
<Gus81> antes lo tenia
<SonikkuAmerica> (IIRC / si recuerdo correctamente)
<Gus81> si cambio el menu a "boton en la barra de titulo" en "preferencias del sistema --> Estilo -- > Ajuste Fino" aparece el munu
<SonikkuAmerica> En su ~/.kde/share/config/katerc , en [MainWindow] asegura Ud. que MenuBar=Enabled
<Gus81> pero si lo dejo en "En la aplicacion" no aparece
<Gus81> a ver
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: mmm esta en Disabled, como se cambio? o_0
<Gus81> un segundo
<SonikkuAmerica> Gus81: cambia Ud. "Dis" a "En"
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: ok, perfecto era eso, solucionado!
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: gracias!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> De nada :D
<Gus81> SonikkuAmerica: ya que estoy tengo otra cosa... esta "rota" la imagen del loggin...
<Gus81> reinstale lightdm con sudo aptitude reinstall lightdm pero no se soluciono
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (sin [ ] )
<Gus81> es cuando se bloquea la pantalla, la pantalla de bloqueo
<Gus81> ya lo hice
<Gus81> con aptitude
<Gus81> sudo aptitude reinstall lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm....
<Gus81> con la pantalla de bloqueo activada no puedo hacer captura de pantalla :S
 * x-mint  dew!
<abuelo> hola a todos
<manuelito> hola
<Guest50750> hola a todos
<mimecar> no deberías conectarte como root al IRC
<maiz> ahora mejor amigo
<mimecar> sigues conectado con permisos de root
<maiz> no comprendo
<maiz> explicame
<maiz> mejor
<mimecar> los programas se lanzan con el usuario del ordenador
<mimecar> has lanzado el cliente de IRC con el usuario que tiene todos los permisos
<maiz> y se refleja por aki amigo
<mimecar> si tu aplicación tiene un fallo de seguridad, conseguirán acceso total a tu equipo
<maiz> es decir que pueden acceder a mi sistema
<mimecar> si la aplicación tuviera un fallo de seguridad, sí
<mimecar> conectate usando un usuario normal
<maiz> ok amigo vengo ahora gracias
<maiz> ahora mejor
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> por qué te habías conectado con el usuario root?
<maiz> sigue explicadome es decir que si la aplicaicon lanza un error
<maiz> puede entrar a mi sistema
<mimecar> pueden y tendrían acceso a todo
<maiz> pero no logro entender algo pq se muestra mi ip
<maiz> y mi nombre de usuario
<maiz> cuando accedo a una sala
<mimecar> se muestra en todos los usuarios
<maiz> es una pregunta o me lo dices exactamente
<mimecar> te lo digo
<maiz> pero e entrado aotra salas
<maiz> y logran cambiar ese tipo de informacion
<mimecar> cuando entras en una sala muestras los datos al canal
<maiz> otros usuarios
<maiz> pero los demas usuarios pueden ver mis datos
<mimecar> el nombre de usuario y la IP?
<maiz> es decir que salen al aire o a flotes para todos
<mimecar> si no tienes un cloak, sí
<maiz> como lo consigo un cloak
<maiz> uso irssi
<mimecar> tendrás que registrar el nick y solicitarlo en el canal #freenode
<mimecar> aunque tu IP seguirá siendo visible para el servidor
<maiz> si para el server no importa pero para los usuarios  para esas personas
<maiz> como logro hacer esto amigo
<mimecar> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<maiz> donde esta esta opcion exactamente soy muy novato en esto
<mimecar> lee el mensaje
<maiz> al momento de iniciar verdad
<maiz> mimecar
<maiz> te fuiste
<maiz> se me a echo supercomplicado registrarme aki
<maiz> como lo logro hacer
<maiz>  /msg Nickfreenode registra su_contraseña tu_email
<maiz> quien me da una mano por favor
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones del registro
<maiz> escusa amigo
<maiz> pero a lo que me refiero es a esto
<maiz> trato de enviar el correo nadie me responde
<maiz> y creo todo al pie de la letra
<maiz> adonde tengo que enviar el correo
<mimecar> ...
<maiz> msg NickServ registra su_contraseña tu_email
<mimecar> dónde has leído que hay que mandar un correo?
<maiz> no se donde tengo que registrarme exactamente
<maiz> me hablo una gente que le envie mi correo con mis datos le dije que no
<maiz> que era como un admin
<maiz> del chanel pero a lo q me refiero es a esto
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones
<maiz> ya creee mi nick  ahora bien
<mimecar> y NO te inventes el comando
<maiz> esto donde lo ingreso  / msg NickServ registra su_contraseña tu_email
<mimecar> !registra maiz
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'registra'.
<mimecar> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<mimecar> no pone en ningún sitio "registra"
<maiz> no
<maiz> no dice nada
<maiz> cuando envio este texto no me responde nada
<maiz> uso irssi
<mimecar> pon en la ventana del servidor el comando que sale en las instrucciones
<mimecar> con la contraseña que quieres y la dirección de correo asociada
<maiz> mi correo por lo visto es para recibir la contrasena del usuario creado
<mimecar> no, es para asociarlo a tu usuario
<maiz> entonces e seguido las instrucciones y no me a podido ser posible
<maiz> por ejemplo /msg NickServer ***** y mi correo @
<maiz> y nada de nada mimecar
<mimecar> ese es el comando que usas?
<maiz> ese es el comando / msg NickServ registra su_contraseña tu_email
<mimecar> « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email
<maiz> ese es el comando y reemplazo los datos con el usuario y lacontrasena
<mimecar> por qué escribes "registra"?
<maiz> no pq solo te copie el encabezado del comando
<maiz> yo reemplazo los doatos
<mimecar> maiz, el comando usa la palabra register
<mimecar> si lo modificas, no hace nada
<maiz> entonces como deberia de ser
<mimecar> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<maiz> ingresa el comando completo y pon maiz por ejemplo
<mimecar> cuando leas el texto y hagas lo que dice tendrás el nick registrado
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esfuerzate un poco e interpreta el texto
<maiz> «
<maiz> ingreso eso
<maiz> mimecar gracias
<maiz> pero para loguearme exactamnte
<maiz> mime
<maiz> quien me responde por favor
<maiz> mimecar escusa
<mimecar> en el correo que te han mandado tienes las instrucciones para identificarte
<maiz> ok luego que ingreso ese codigo entonces
<maiz> para acceder como mi usuario
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv identify tupassword
<mimecar> hazlo en la ventana del servidor
<maiz> pero antes el nick mio
<maiz> primero mi nick o simultaneamente
<mimecar> tienes que poner tu nick antes
<maiz> ok
<maiz> ya me logie ahora aparece mi ip amigo
<mimecar> tiene que aparecer
<mimecar> no has pedido el cloak
<maiz> ahora el cloak como lo pido amigo
<mimecar> si entras y sales tanto de este canal te acabarás bloqueando el acceso
<mimecar> lo tendrás que pedir en el canal inglés #freenode
<maiz> y el cloak sirve para todos los irc
<mimecar> sólo para Freenode
<maiz> enteonces lo pido exacamente como amigo
<mimecar> entra en el canal y pidelo en inglés
<maiz> y en este en spanol
<mimecar> no
<maiz> pq no es posible
<mimecar> Freenode es una red inglesa
<maiz> pero en el servidor por ejemplo que comando puedo pedir  o las instrucciones amigaso
<mimecar> entra en el canal #freenode y pide el cloak
<erAbuelo> re
<maiz> el canal es directamente
<maiz> el servidor amigo
<mimecar> ahora estás en el canal #ubuntu-es
<mimecar> entra en el canal #freenode
<maiz> a ok ya comprendi amigo eres un grande
<mimecar> y a partir de ahora seguimos la conversación en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> ya ha durado demasiado el offtopic y tu duda no tiene relación con Ubuntu
<maiz> si
<maiz> tengo muchas dudas
<maiz> amigo en ubuntu
<maiz> yo uso debian
<maiz> ahora ando con linux desde hace unos meses estaba muy atrapado con windows
<mimecar> si usas Debian tendrás que usar su canal o preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<maiz> a ok entonces entro a ubuntu-es-cafe
<maiz> verdad
<mimecar> sí
<maiz> se puede de un canal a otro entrar asi amigo
<mimecar> ¿por qué usas irsii?
<maiz> o tengo que loguearme desde el servidor de freenode
<maiz> pq esto de grafico en verdad no me gusta amo las terminales
<maiz> o mejor dicho las bash
<mimecar> para usar las terminales tienes que saber como funcionan
<mimecar> usa un cliente de IRC gráfico o aprende los comandos del IRC
<maiz> es mejor por comando amigo el grafico no me gusta mucho
<maiz> cuando uno aprende a manjearse entre comandos es mas practico y pontetne
<mimecar> ok, entonces busca el comando para entrar en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<maiz> mimi
<maiz> ei
<maiz> no hay nadie aki
<mimecar> entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<maiz> estoy adentro
<maiz> amigo y no hay nadie
<mimecar> hay 14 personas dentro
<mimecar> y no te veo en el canal
<mimecar> ahora has entrado
<maiz> ahora entre parece que se perdio la coneccion
<maiz> mime estoy hay
<maiz> i need the cloak
<erAbuelo> aqui no maiz xD
<erAbuelo> vuelvo en un ratillo
<alasia> hola necesito ayuda soy noob
<successus> salud
<wicope> hola, alguien sabe de MySQL, quiero insertar un campo nulo (NULL) de forma que al hacer: select * from categories_i18n where title IS NULL me salgan los title que son nulos... gracias
<waflessnet> wicope, insert into table (columna) values(NULL);
<wicope> waflessnet: hola, nada sigue sin salirme, .. http://pastebin.com/w8ucwN5J
<waflessnet> wft
<waflessnet> porque estan dos veces los valores ?
<waflessnet> estas tratando de ingresar dos registros !
<waflessnet> wicope,
<waflessnet> tienes que hacerlo dos veces
<wicope> están dos veces para los distintos idiomas, .. i18n es internalización, uno para español y otro para ingles
<waflessnet> pero esta incorrecto
<wicope> no veo el que! no veo lo incorrecto
<waflessnet> estas tratando de actualizar o de ingresar nuevos valores ?
<wicope> insertar
<waflessnet> wicope,
<waflessnet> http://pastebin.com/8wT5g5rr
<wicope> si está el código en rojo, ... `title` varchar(255) NOT NULL, es el tercer campo y siempre lo inserto, incluso poniendo NULL sin comillas. ...
<waflessnet> ashdjasd
<waflessnet> esta not null !! en la estructura !! pues entonces nunca podrás ponerle null
<wicope> mmm
<mimecar> sería mejor que pasaráis a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<waflessnet> sep
<wicope> se supone que si la estructura está a NOT NULL, entonces me avisa que no se puede insertar (en mi caso lo inserta)
<wicope> ok
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<maiz> hola a todos
<maiz> hola a todos
<maiz> existe alguien aki
<vipintruder> maiz: Plantea tu consulta directamente.
<maiz> quien me ayuda por favor
<maiz> no hay nadie aki
<vipintruder> maiz: Plantea tu consulta directamente.
<Sonyto> buenas
<Sonyto> hey soul
<Sonyto> que tal
<Sonyto> por lo visto no hay nadie aki
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-10
<Abr1l> por lo*
<juan_22_a2b> hola
<juan_22_a2b> alguin?
<juan_22_a2b> necesito ayuda, instale ubuntu 15.04 y no me anda el audio en las 2 verciones anteriores me andaba saben algun tuto de como solucionarlo?
<successus> salud o/
<CapsuleCorpMicro> Buenas!
<CapsuleCorpMicro> Busco programadores activos para projecto
<successus> salud o/
<ceibal> rata
<ceibal> mateo
<ceibal> holas perras
<Xago> hola chicos, buenas tardes...el otro día hice una reparación del disco con un live cd, pero me gustaría realizar una revisión de la memoria. Se puede? ...y con qué?
<Xago> mimecar, ?
<mimecar> con las mismas herramientas que has usado
<mimecar> o con memtest
<Xago> con memtest, necesito usar live cd?
<mimecar> con el de ubuntu me parece que venía incluido
<Xago> pero, me refiero a reiniciar con live cd?
<mimecar> sí
<Xago> oooh...vale
<gabrielcz> Hola, buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola
<gabrielcz> disculpa, te hago una consulta...
<gabrielcz> estoy terminando una aplicacion en java, que pretendo correr en linux.
<gabrielcz> es un sistema de gestion de estacionamiento.
<gabrielcz> lo que pretendo, es que se ejecute al iniciar el sistema, y que no salga o no se pueda ir al sistema, (para evitar que me cambien la hora, o corran otras aplicaciones)
<gabrielcz> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿qué "protecciones" tiene la aplicación para que no la cierren?
<gabrielcz> de momento ninguna...
<gabrielcz> que recomiendas tu? que desde la app, hagamos que no pueda cerrarse?
<mimecar> seguramente tendrás que hacer que Ubuntu no trate las combinaciones de teclas
<gabrielcz> mejor dicho, como harias tu, para lograr lo que necesito? mas que nada, quiero que quede el ordenador, como ESA APP, que no puedan abrir un navegador, o se pongan a jugar al ajedrez..  me explico?
<mimecar> para que no instalen nada, bloqueas todo excepto las conexiones de esa app
<gabrielcz> desde iptables dices?
<mimecar> sí
<gabrielcz> alguna cosa asi?
<gabrielcz> es buena..  si.
<gabrielcz> y que pasa, si desde shell, ejecuto una app java?
<gabrielcz> cargaria las librerias necesarias para ejecutarse? o diria que no no tiene display donde mostrarse?
<mimecar> tienes que tener algún servidor gráfico corriendo
<gabrielcz> ...
<gabrielcz> claro!
<gabrielcz> y como quito las barras lunchers, o la barra de arriba de unity?
<mimecar> usa un gestor de ventanas que esté muy simplificado
<ricard> alguien sabe como se puede saber si mi pc va a dual channel?
<roogelio_> mimecar adios gracias
<mimecar> ok
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<filisko> qué carpetas debería excluir en deja dup cuando hago backup total?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-11
<sinaloko> AlexLikerock, buenas tardes!!
<AlexLikerock> que rollo !
<AlexLikerock> os[Linux 3.2.0-4-686-pae i686] distro[Debian 7.8] cpu[1 x AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor            (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.11GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 70.0% free] disk[Total: 18.8GB, 12.9% free] video[InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter] sound[ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH]
 * merrick  b.diaz
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<tresmundos> hola amigos tengo este problema en el centro de actualizaciones por medio de sudo apt-get update me salen estos errores alguien que tenga la solucion
<tresmundos> W: Fallo al obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/brightbox/ruby-ng/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<AlexLikerock> paquete  borrado
<AlexLikerock> busca otra replica
<AlexLikerock>  o olvidate de ese pquete
<AlexLikerock> TEMPORALMENTE
<tresmundos> solo borrando la llave de ese paquete verdad para qye ya no lo busque
<AlexLikerock> mmm, nose, yo no uso PPA
<AlexLikerock>  uso debian
<AlexLikerock> aver  cierra  "centro de actalizacion"
<AlexLikerock> y en una terminal  :
<AlexLikerock> sudo aptitude update
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-12
<ps-ax> Hola chicos
<sinaloko> .
<sinaloko> buenas noches!
<Chernowii2> Hola
<successus> salud o/
<HoNgOuRu> hola
<GridCube> !hola | HoNgOuRu
<kubot> HoNgOuRu: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<HoNgOuRu> puedo usar vnc para dar asistencia remota ?
<HoNgOuRu> no quiero desconectar al usuario actual
<HoNgOuRu> del servidor
<GridCube> seguramente que si
<GridCube> podes tener todos los usuarios que quieras conectados al mismo tiempo
<HoNgOuRu> mm ok, tengo tightvncserver instalado, pero no puedo hacer que el cliente cuando se conecta vea el mismo escritorio
<HoNgOuRu> solo lo que se lanza desde ~/.vnc/xstartup
<GridCube> ah nuse eso
<Nico_de_Bari> hola me dejo de funcionar libre office
<Nico_de_Bari> alguien me ayuda
<HoNgOuRu> reinstalalo
<Diego_Caico_Bari> holaaaa
<Nico_de_Bari> lo hice y no
<Nico_de_Bari> probe entrar con sudo
<HoNgOuRu> algun error?
<Nico_de_Bari> por permisos y tampoco
<HoNgOuRu> no entres a ese tipo de aplicaciones con sudo
<HoNgOuRu> no sirve de nada
<Nico_de_Bari> the application cannot be started
<HoNgOuRu> hace sudo update
<HoNgOuRu> perdon
<HoNgOuRu> sudo apt-get update
<Nico_de_Bari> User installation could
<HoNgOuRu> y luego instalalo
<Nico_de_Bari> lo desistale
<Nico_de_Bari> aplique el update
<Nico_de_Bari> y vuelvo a lo mismo
<HoNgOuRu> capaz actualizaste alguna libreria del sistema y ya no es compatible con libreoffice
<Nico_de_Bari> siii
<HoNgOuRu> o tu version vieja de este
<Nico_de_Bari> es eso seguroooo
<HoNgOuRu> hiciste algo asi ]?
<Nico_de_Bari> fue despues de la actualizacion
<HoNgOuRu> hiciste sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Nico_de_Bari> nop
<HoNgOuRu> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice ?
<Nico_de_Bari> a verrr
<lucascr> hola
<Nico_de_Bari> gracias por la paciencia
<MrTulias> En el centro de software tienes el historial de actualizaciones, podrías mirar los paquetes actualizados
<Nico_de_Bari> ahh
<Diego_Caico_Bari> soy gay
<ceibal> hola
<HoNgOuRu> ceibal, sos de uruguay ?
<ceibal> siiiiiiii
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<ceibal> sos mujer
<lucascr> diego gil
<ceibal> hong
<ceibal> sos mujer
<HoNgOuRu> no, soy macho
<HoNgOuRu> bien macho
<ceibal> jajjajajjajaj
<ceibal> alguien qui que sea mujer
<MrTulias> !ot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ot'.
<HoNgOuRu> ceibal, esto es un canal para hablar temas de ubuntu
<Nico_de_Bari> nooo no anduvo
<lucascr> profe
<lucascr> responda
<HoNgOuRu> me parece que estas mal rumbeado
<HoNgOuRu> Nico_de_Bari,
<HoNgOuRu> Nico_de_Bari, yo lo que haria, es un sudo apg-get upgrade y luego sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<HoNgOuRu> seguro que se te soluciona, pero vas a actualizar tambien todos los paquetes... si no queres hacer eso, bajate el codigo y compilalo, luego corres el ejecutable, y no una version instalada del sistema
<Nico_de_Bari> estoy en eso
<HoNgOuRu> en que
<Nico_de_Bari> upgrade
<Good-Life> Cool
<Good-Life> yo igual
<Good-Life> Holaaaa
<Diego_Caico_Bari> hola
<Good-Life> yo soy mujer
<lucascr> diego caico es mujer
<lucascr> hol
<lucascr> caico  son un pavo
<Good-Life> Caico es mujersita
<Good-Life> es mi hermana
<Good-Life> no descriminen
<Good-Life> conoces a flor?
<lucascr> diego te gusta el fierro
<Good-Life> y a vos el garrote
<lucascr> a vos los dos juntos
<lucascr> buena gil
<Nico_de_Bari> Hon todo mal sigue igual
<Nico_de_Bari> cartel
<Nico_de_Bari> y no entro
<HoNgOuRu> hiciste el upgrade ?
<Nico_de_Bari> si
<HoNgOuRu> reinicia, para usar el nuevo kernel
<Nico_de_Bari> ok
<Nico_de_Bari> ahi va
<lucascr> diego te gusta el trozo
<Nico_de_Bari> ya vuelvo
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<Good-Life> que es un upgrade?[
<HoNgOuRu> upgrade, actualiza todo el sistema
<HoNgOuRu> por eso a veces pueden dejar de funcionar algunos programas
<HoNgOuRu> y hay que reinstalarlos
<lucascr> diego gil
<Good-Life> lucas le pego a santana y se la re embocó como los mejores
<lucascr> asi
<nicobarilo> nada
<lucascr> asi
<Good-Life> basta de Bullyng,no te quedes cayado
<Good-Life> Coreano te amamos <3
<nicobarilo> como paso una imagen por aca???
<lucascr> callate denisse
<lucascr> basta
<mimecar> recordad que el canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> para hablar está #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Diego_Caico_Bari> good life se llama mario
<mimecar> nicobarilo, puedes usar imagebin, sube la imagen y pega el enlace
<lucascr> diego es mujer
<nicobarilo> gracias
<lucascr> un pavo
<Good-Life> wlooooooooooooooooooooooo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ps-ax> hola chicos, alguno corre 15.04?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-13
<uno1> hola   a  todos
<uno1> si  tengo  4  dispositivos  wifi  , puedo  tener  mayor  velocidad  si  tengo  solo  un  distositivo conectado a una  red????
<uno1> ¿   alguien por  ahi????
<uno1> hola  artemis3V
<uno1> alguien  por  ahi????
<guampa> parece que nadie
<uno1> hola  guampa , ¿  tienes  tiempo???
<guampa> para que?
<uno1> para  hacerte  una  pregunta
<guampa> mas tiempo que para la intro a la pregunta no creo que necesite :)
<uno1> ¿si tengo 4  dispositivos  wifi conectados a una red? ¿tendre  mas  velocidad de  coneccion q si  tengo  solo  un  dispositivo??
<guampa> no
<uno1> pero  ¿tendria  alguna ?? ventajaporque cada  uno  tiene  una  potencia  de  señal  diferente
<guampa> no, de hecho si tenes las cuatro conectadas a la misma redvas a usar solo una
<guampa> las otras no se van a usar a no ser que la activa se desconecte
<Nineain> joder m4v cuanto tiempo
<uno1> pero ¿  puedo  usar  cada  una  en  4  maquinas  virtuales  ?¿  se  conectarian  independientemente??
<guampa> logicamente cada una usaria una interfaz diferente si le das una diferente a cada una
<uno1> y  si le pongo 4 antenas  direccionales  a  un  dispositivo ¿  mejoraria  la  señal?
<guampa> tenes mala señal?
<uno1> tengo 61 %   pero  necesito  llegar  a  4  kilometros
<guampa> no es solo tema de mas antenas, hay que ver un monton de detalles particulares
<guampa> pero igualmente todo eso ya llenaria de offtopic este canal
<guampa> te diria que preguntes en #ubuntu-es-cafe y te armes de paciencia
<uno1> y  sobre  que  trata  este  canal??
<guampa> no leiste el topic?
<guampa> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<uno1>  la  primera vez q  me contestaron  , me  enviaron a  este  canal , tu  eres  el  segundo , voy  a  ir  al  #ubuntu-es- cafe  ,  gracias  por  contestar  amigo  :)
<guampa> ningun problema, un placer :)
<uno1> alguien  por  ahi???
<uno1> ?????
<tom30> Holaa
<tom30> necesito ayuda
<mimecar> di
<tom30> pero no es mas con Ubuntu que con IRC
<mimecar> entonces pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<tom30> llevaba años!!! si utilizar IRC y menos con Ubuntu
<tom30> Ok, Thx
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<rasalghul_> Hola
<rasalghul_> tengo un problema muy raro con mi ubuntu 14.04.3
<rasalghul_> los archivos o carpetas que quiero eliminar no los envia a la papelera, los borra permanentemente
<rasalghul_> como puedo solucionar esto?
<rasalghul_> tampoco me permite eliminar archivos desde el sublime text 2
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-14
<uno1> hola  alguien por  ahi????
<uno1> ¿ cuando  abro la  carpeta personal demora  mucho , y en cada archivo sale un signo de interrogacion ? ¿ que puede ser ? , ubuntu 14.04
<uno1> hola  a  todos  +  alguien por ahi___
<uno1> ????
<uno1> ¿ cual  es el  topic???
<uno1> tienes  tiempo??    leom33
<maniacoDpr> buenos días.
<maniacoDpr> buenos días. es posible desarrollar programas con QT en un notebook con ubuntu 15.04 (Compaq Mini 2x CPU N270 @1.6Ghz y Mem 1Gb) o es demasiado "cortito". Gracias
<uno1> hola  a  todos
<uno1> ¿cuando  contestan???
<uno1> hola
<uno1> ¿como puedo usar  fsck   desde una  imagen???
<GridCube> uno1: abri una terminal y tipea fsck /dev/DEVICENAME
<GridCube> donde devicename es el nombre del dispositivo
<GridCube> o algo asi
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> lee el man
<ivedci89> hola tengo un problemita muy incomodo en ubuntu... que al entrar por ssh no se ejecuta .bashrc
<ivedci89> cómo lo soluciono?
<guampa> tenes que incluirlo en .bash_profile
<guampa> agrega una linea en .bash_profile tipo: if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then . ~/.bashrc; fi
<uno1> alguien  por  ahi???
<uno1> hola  clamaral ¿ tienes  tiempo??
<uno1> hola costeau
<uno1> cuando abro los archivos ,demora mucho y  sale un signo de interrogacion encima de cada  carpeta  ¿  que  sera?
<successus> salud o/
<Messier51> Buenas tardes desde la hermosa Colombia
<Novatitititisimo> Hola
<Novatitititisimo> Hay alguien por aquí que me pueda ayudar?
<Novatitititisimo> Por favor, alguien me lee?
<Novatitititisimo> hola?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-15
<Messier51> Hola buenas noches
<GridCube> !hola | Messier51
<kubot> Messier51: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Messier51> Gracias GridCube y kubot
<Messier51> Acabo de instalar y estoy configurando, cualquier duda o complicacion seran los primeros en saberlo
<GridCube> :P
<Messier51> Buenas noches
<Messier51> Acabo de instalar mysql y trato de ingresar al con el comando mysql -u root -p
<Messier51> Me pide una contraseña
<Messier51> Al instalar la deje en blanco
<Messier51> Y doy enter y me sale
<Messier51> ERROR 2002 (HY000)
<Messier51> Can Connect to Localhost Mysql server
<Messier51> Hola alguien que me colabore
<ceibal> rodrigoooo
<uno1> hola  ¿ alguien  por  ahi???
<uno1> hola  finetundra
<Finetundra> buenos noche uno1. Como esta
<cumaxo> hola
<cumaxo> me ha desaparecido el icono de red en mi panel superior ( estoy usando MATE en ubuntu 15.04 )
<cumaxo> alguna sugerencia y/o ayuda ?
<cumaxo> alguien por aqui?
<MrTulias> No sé cómo será en mate, en xubuntu eso se puede escoger en las preferencias del programa de red (en mi caso gigolo)
<cumaxo> esque me desaparece el icono
<cumaxo> de red .... usando nm-applet ( lo vi en un tuto ) reaparece , pero al cerrar sesion , vuelve a desaparecer... que bug mas tonto
<cumaxo> nada que hacer ... reinicio y nada ... desaparecido
<MrTulias> Mira a ver en las preferencias del gestor de red
<successus> salud o/
<ricard> hola aguanta la resolucion de 1920x1080(16:9)con cable vga en opciones de harware pone que esta a esa resolucion en pantalla pero quisiera saber si aguanta con vga
<ricard> 1920x1080(16:9)aguanta con vga o mejor dicho se ve a esa resolucion?
<ricard> mimecar, que opinas?
<ricard> si en configuracion del sistema en pantalla me aparece 1920x1080(16:9) es que es la resolucion que tengo no aunque lo tenga conectado con vga
<ricard> como quitar el sobre que hay arriba a la derecha del monitor en ubuntu?
<mimecar> lee lo que dice el sobre
<mimecar> tendrás notificaciones pendientes
<Messier51> Buenos dias desde la hermosa Colombia
<Messier51> Alguien que me colabore con php y apache?
<successus> salud o/
<Chemanovatisimo> Hola familia, algún alma caritativa me puede echar una manita?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Chemanovatisimo> Ok
<Chemanovatisimo> Resulta que me he bajado el último ubuntu que existe
<Chemanovatisimo> Me estoy acostumbrando a él pero parece que mola y he dejado atrás el mundo windows
<Chemanovatisimo> Total, que estoy aprendiendo un montón y me está gustando
<Chemanovatisimo> Bueno, fuera rollos, resulta que aunque me he bajado el adobe flash para el firefox sin problema y el youtube me va bien, otras páginas como nowvideo no carga los videos
<Chemanovatisimo> Sabéis a qué se puede deber?
<mimecar> la versión de flash de linux está abandonada
<mimecar> si alguna web necesita una versión concreta no te funcionará
<Chemanovatisimo> Y no hay modo de arreglarlo de alguna manera?
<mimecar> depende de lo que use esa web
<mimecar> ¿seguro que usa flash?
<Chemanovatisimo> No estoy seguro
<Chemanovatisimo> Flash no me pide
<mimecar> puede ser silverlight
<Chemanovatisimo> Lo que hace es que se pone a descargar y se queda en 0% y no avanza
<Chemanovatisimo> no carga el video
<mimecar> pon un enlace a un video de esa web
<Chemanovatisimo> http://www.nowvideo.sx/video/0715125a982d0
<mimecar> con Flash 18 funciona
<mimecar> en GNU/Linux se quedaron en el 12
<Chemanovatisimo> Vaya
<Chemanovatisimo> Entonces no se podría ver?
<mimecar> si necesita una versión más reciente como no descargues el vídeo o uses una máquina virtual...
<Chemanovatisimo> La máquina virtual es trabajar desde ubuntu como si fuera windows o que?
<mimecar> sí
<Chemanovatisimo> (Perdona mi ignorancia pero soy novatillo en esto)
<mimecar> para usar el engendro de Flash
<Chemanovatisimo> Pues vaya puñeta, no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> Flash debe morir ya
<mimecar> es un coladero de fallos de seguridad
<mimecar> y hay alternativas multiplataforma
<Chemanovatisimo> Pero para eso las empresas deberían de dejarlo de utilizar y no están de la labor o que?
<mimecar> Youtube ya está con HTML5
<mimecar> y muchas otras están haciendo lo mismo
<Chemanovatisimo> Pues a ver si se ponen las pilas
<Chemanovatisimo> Muchas gracias amigo
<Chemanovatisimo> Que pena no poder resolverlo pero bueno, tiempo al tiempo
<mimecar> tal como es Flash
<mimecar> tener un agujero de seguridad en GNU/Linuxn o es buena idea
<Chemanovatisimo> A qué te refieres?
<mimecar> si usas una versión sin actualizar de Flash en Ubuntu
<mimecar> te pueden afectar los fallos de seguridad
<Chemanovatisimo> Osea que es mejor no tenerlo instalado?
<mimecar> puede ser que recibas alguna actualización de seguridad
<mimecar> pero lo mejor es no ponerlo
<mimecar> con Chrome hay alguna opción para usar Flash
<mimecar> aunque si puedes evitar usar flash mejor
<Chemanovatisimo> Lo intentaré pero al ser novatillo parece que es lo fácil
<Chemanovatisimo> Por cierto, que en esto uno tiene que ser muy autodidacta y buscar por internet un montón
<Chemanovatisimo> No existe algún sitio donde den clases online de ubuntu y tal?
<mimecar> prueba a meter Chrome
<mimecar> igual tienes alguna versión más reciente de Flash aunque ya tienes que meter software cerrado
<mimecar> http://www.howtogeek.com/193876/using-firefox-on-linux-your-flash-player-is-old-and-outdated/
<Chemanovatisimo> Pues vaya historia, esto de Ubuntu tiene su dificultad, eh?
<Chemanovatisimo> Aunque se aprenda rápido está uno todo el día mirando y mirando para todo lo que quiere hacer
<mimecar> dificultad por?
<Chemanovatisimo> Pues por esto, cada vez que quieres hacer cualquier cosa tienes que andar con comandos y buscando soluciones en foros y demás
<mimecar> cuántos años llevas con Windows?
<Chemanovatisimo> En realidad siempre
<Chemanovatisimo> Tienes razón
<mimecar> puedes instalar cosas sin usar comandos
<mimecar> Windows lo hace de forma complicada, intenta mantener actualizado el sistema operativo y las aplicacionesa
<mimecar> vas de una en una
<Chemanovatisimo> Ya te entiendo
<Chemanovatisimo> Pero no sé supongo que si llevará tantos años con Ubuntu lo tendría igual de chupado
<Chemanovatisimo> Será cuestión de tiempo quizá
<mimecar> te acostumbras rápido
<mimecar> hora de desconectar...
<Chemanovatisimo> Mil gracias
<successus> salud o/
<Malkov> Hola buenas tardes, alguna alma bondadosa que quiera darme una mano con la configuración de virtualBox y linux con respecto a la red ?
<Malkov> Se volvieron locas las interfaces de red y meda ip el dhcp del router, cuando toma ip tengo ICMP DUP!
<Malkov> elimine varias virtualbox, el cual corre sobre un osx
<metallic> Malkov: para aclararme, estás en un sistema operativo de Apple, y quieres ejecutar un GNU/linux en una máquina virtual, sí?
<Malkov> Laboratorio
<Malkov> así es, tengo andando varias maquinas virtuales configuradas sobre un OSX. Al parecer he tocado alguna configuración sin darme cuenta y ahora tengo varios problemas con respecto a crear un bridge promiscuo
<metallic> un brigde promiscuo... XD
<metallic> La verdad es que yo no puedo ayudarte, nunca he tenido un problema así y la verdad es que tampoco sé cómo funciona el programa como para poder conjeturar sobre posibles fallos. :(
<Malkov> NO problem gracias por tu interés igualmente
<Malkov> es un poco engorroso
<metallic> Malkov: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Advanced_Networking_Linux
<metallic> leíste esto?
<Malkov> No la verdad que no, voy a ver que hay ahí. El problema no me parece que sea desde dentro del OS Virtualizado, me pasa con todas las VM que levanto
<Malkov> Hice hasta un purgado de VirtualBox
<Malkov> para volver a reinstalar, que la interface este en 0 - 1 la verdad que no me fije si la interface esta en promoiscuo o no
<Malkov> el ip_fordward
<metallic> Explora la documentación de la web de Vbox a ver si hay algo que se ajuste a tu problema ;O
<Malkov> si voy a ver que pasa, gracias...
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Malkov> o/
<Malkov> Sabes de algún grupo de estudio por irc sobre linux programación ect?
<Malkov> any?
<metallic> grupo de estudio?
<metallic> freenode hospeda muchos proyectos de código libre o abierto, también hay canales sobre lenguajes de programación, ciencias... No sé, busca. Pero "grupos de estudio" no creo
<Malkov> bueno gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-16
<alex_oo> hola quien me ayuda
<alex_oo> el virtualbox no me corre
<alex_oo> sale error con el kermel o algo asi
<alex_oo> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<alex_oo>  * No suitable module for running kernel found                                                                          [fail] invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
<uno1> hola  a  todos
<ricard> hago un xrandr y me sale cable vga1 resolucion 1920x1080,y tambien arriba de la lista de resoluciones la mas alta que me sale es 1920x1080 60*+,quiere decir eso que funciona la resolucion de mi pantalla a 1920x1080
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<cumaxo> hola , podria alguien ayudarme a instalar los controladores de Intel ( graphics) ?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu usas?
<cumaxo> 14.04.3
<cumaxo> LTS
<cumaxo> instalo el instalador que vi por ahi , pero me dice distribucion no soportada... me es imposible , y estoy teniendo algunos problemillas , no se ve bien , hay como sombras rojas debajo de las letras y demas
<mimecar> ¿para que distribución es el driver?
<cumaxo> hmm en principio pone para la 14.04
<cumaxo> pero aun asi dice que no la soporta
<cumaxo> http://www.linuxirun.com/foro/index.php?topic=63.0
<cumaxo> ahi es el tuto , pero nada...
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el texto que sale hasta que sale el error
<mimecar> ese tutorial es para Mint
<cumaxo> lo hago mediante interfaz grafica
<mimecar> forzar la instalación de drivers te puede dar problemas
<cumaxo> hay un instalador , pero es ese instalador el que me dice que no soporta la distribucion ...
<mimecar> ya has hecho los cambios que dice ese enlace?
<mimecar> ten un live USB cerca
<cumaxo> si
<cumaxo> lo tengo
<mimecar> esa es la última versión del driver?
<cumaxo> hice el cambio en el lsb-release y tal , pero sigue diciendome eso
<cumaxo> no se si es la ultima
<mimecar> comprueba si es la última
<cumaxo> ok voy a mirar
<cumaxo> mimecar , me he bajado esto
<cumaxo> skl_dmc_ver1_19 	skl_dmc_ver1_19.tar.bz2 	
<cumaxo> 07 Jul, 2015
<cumaxo> 	Release Notes
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<mimecar> tienes que descargar un .deb
<cumaxo> ahi no hay
<cumaxo> .deb ...
<mimecar> estabas silenciado
<cumaxo> si
<mimecar> ve a la Web de Intel y comprueba si tienes un driver más reciente
<cumaxo> aver
<mimecar> usas una versión LTS por alguna razón?
<cumaxo> la ultima me esta dando problemas
<cumaxo> solo me da problemas Linux en mi maquina mimecar...
<cumaxo> problemas por todos sitios... es imposible usar distro alguna sin que aparezca alguna tonteria
<mimecar> el problema de usar una LTS es que tiene drivers más antiguos
<cumaxo> errores graficos , desaparecen iconos del panel ...
<cumaxo> me pasa tambien que al darla a apagar , no se apaga... se queda la pantalla crasheada...
<cumaxo> no me cierra sesion ...
<mimecar> no te pueden desaparecer iconos
<cumaxo> siempre alguna cosa... llevo mucho tiempo queriendo usar linux , pero con esta maquina siempre tengo problemas
<cumaxo> pues me desaparecian ... de la barra de tareas
<cumaxo> el icono de red
<cumaxo> en la ultima 15.04
<cumaxo> desaparecia y no se apagaba
<cumaxo> parece ser que aqui en la 14.04 no me pasa... o al menos por ahora
<mimecar> después de poner todas las actualizaciones?
<cumaxo> si
<mimecar> ok
<cumaxo> asique no se que hacer
<cumaxo> tengo 2 graficas , una integrada y la otra una nvida gtx .... creo que tuve problemas con eso en el pasado , y no se como implementar bumblebee en linux.. soy algo novato
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar los drivers de Nvidia primero
<cumaxo> me ayudarias?
<mimecar> es poner el modelo de tu tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> + "Ubuntu 15.04"
<cumaxo> siempre me ha dado "temor" instalarlos , hay que manejar consola no?
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<cumaxo> me descargo los oficiales?
<mimecar> primero comprueba si hay alguna incompatiblidad
<mimecar> y si no, 15.04 y ver los logs del sistema
<cumaxo> eso como se hace ( perdona mi ignorancia )
<mimecar> tienes un live usb de ubuntu 15.04?
<mimecar> puedes usar otro escritorio como XFCE o KDE dependiendo de los recursos del ordenador
<cumaxo> si
<cumaxo> mi ordenador tiene recursos de sobra
<cumaxo> la cosa es que en Linux no se optimizan ... y siempre hay errores...
<cumaxo> me esta dando problemas esto del software libre a mi ...
<cumaxo> luego dicen que windows tal y tal ... pero al menos me funciona todo... aqui por mas que quiero es imposible
<cumaxo> me gusta XFCE
<mimecar> cuánto tiempo llevas con Windows?
<cumaxo> siemrpe he usado ambos
<cumaxo> windows 8.1 tengo ahora y linux ( dual boot )
<mimecar> has usado los dos y no has conseguido que te funcione GNU/Linux?
<mimecar> prueba a instalar xubuntu 15.04
<cumaxo> pero a veces linux con todos estos errores... lo tengo que desisntalar... me aburre estar siempre asi , probando distribuciones y en todas hay algo , es muy pesado
<cumaxo> xubuntu
<cumaxo> la cosa es que al poner la ultima , la 15.04 me pasaba que el ordenador no se me apagaba
<mimecar> tienes dos opciones
<cumaxo> le daba a apagar y ahi se quedaba ... en la pantalla de fondo de escritorio y yasta
<cumaxo> no hacia nada
<mimecar> buscar lo que falla o ir a lo cómodo con windows
<mimecar> ¿guardastes los logs?
<mimecar> puede ser que esté relacionada la cuestión de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> y el apagao del sistema
<cumaxo> seguro
<cumaxo> no se como guardar logs
<mimecar> primero instala Xubuntu y actualiza
<cumaxo> me gustaria solucionarlo , me gusta usar linux ... pero al menos con esta maquina... es un quebradero de cabeza detras de otro ... y con windows anda perfecta
<mimecar> después instalas los drivers privativos
<cumaxo> no puedo instalar nada porque no se aqui
<cumaxo> y si quiero me da error como el que aparece ( distribucion no soportada ) y cosas de esas
<cumaxo> y se que la nvidia dedicada anda por ahi haciendo de las suyas...
<mimecar> Xubuntu se instala igual que instalaste Ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes hacer las pruebas con un Live USB y almacenamiento permanente
<mimecar> el error de distribución no soportada te lo da con la 14.04
<cumaxo> si
<cumaxo> si , y se supone que ese instalador es para esta version
<mimecar> pon la 15.05 de Xubuntu en un live usb
<cumaxo> en linuxmint se edita el lsb-release engañandolo y poniendo parametrode Ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> supuestamente estás usando un driver que ya está preparado para tu versión de ubuntu
<cumaxo> pues esto no va fino ...
<cumaxo> detras de las letras , hay como una sombra roja
<mimecar> vas a probar la 15.04?
<cumaxo> como si estuvieras viendo letras en 3D sin gafas, asi
<cumaxo> me estoy bajando xubuntu
<mimecar> ok
<cumaxo> la ultima...
<cumaxo> pero una cosa.... probando desde un live usb , esto funciona todo
<cumaxo> y no se ve asi
<cumaxo> empieza a ir mal cuando lo uso una vez instalado ya
<mimecar> debería verse igual
<cumaxo> pues no es asi
<cumaxo> aqui pasa algo
<mimecar> instala en el live usb y actualiza
<cumaxo> pruebo a instalar los controladores de nvidia?
<mimecar> en la 15.04 sí
<cumaxo> aver que pasa....
<cumaxo> ultima oportunidad
<cumaxo> sino ... bye bye linux por ahora
<mimecar> dónde estás instalando los drivers?
<cumaxo> aun no los instalé
<cumaxo> supongo que la mejor manera de hacer funcionar esto seria instalando los controladores debidamente ( intel y nvidia )
<cumaxo> y hacer que funcionen ambos segun se requiera ( optimus technology )
<cumaxo> segun demanden las apps y demas
<mimecar> depende de si esa función la implementa el driver de Nvidia
<cumaxo> lo hace bumblebee
<cumaxo> pero no se como funciona
<cumaxo> es mucho lio ...
<cumaxo> eso hace que las dos graficas funcionen conjuntas
<cumaxo> y se active una cuando la otra no sea necesario
<cumaxo> no se
<cumaxo> que hago entonces
<cumaxo> instalo xubuntu 15.04 ?
<mimecar> ya has descargado xubuntu 15.04?
<cumaxo> si , le queda poquisimo
<mimecar> haz ls instalación en el USB
<cumaxo> osea hacer un usb booteable no?
<cumaxo> te refieres'?
<cumaxo> unetbootin ?
<mimecar> sí
<cumaxo> ok ok
<mimecar> con almacenamiento permanente
<cumaxo> asi lo hago
<cumaxo> almacenamiento permanente?
<mimecar> claro, o lo perderás todo al reiniciar
<cumaxo> ok
<successus> salud o/
<cumaxo> estoy creando el live usb ya
<cumaxo> le he dado 2gb de almacenamiento permanente
<mimecar> eso es muy poco
<cumaxo> ??
<mimecar> qué capacidad tiene el USB=
<mimecar> ?
<cumaxo> 8
<mimecar> podrás poner el driver de nvidia pero no actualizar el sistema
<cumaxo> hmmm ok , reinstalo otra vez
<cumaxo> lo creo otra vez no?
<mimecar> mejor
<cumaxo> ok
<cumaxo> cuanto le doy?
<mimecar> todo lo que te deje
<cumaxo> 5 gb
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<cumaxo> hola?
<cumaxo> estas mimecar?
<mimecar> de momento si
<mimecar> te sale la opción de meter los drivers privativos?
<cumaxo> estas?
<cumaxo> hola?
<mimecar> ya te he contestado
<cumaxo> mimecar?
<mimecar> cumaxo, te estoy contestando
<cumaxo> hola?
<mimecar> cumaxo, te estoy contestando
<cumaxo> ok perdona perdona
<cumaxo> esque tuve problemas de red
<cumaxo> y pense que no trew llegaba
<cumaxo> he de irme ahora
<cumaxo> pero ya he creado el usb booteable
<cumaxo> estaras mas tarde por aqui?
<mimecar> seguramente
<cumaxo> vale
<cumaxo> entrare aqui cuando vuelva
<cumaxo> ya me has ayudado otras veces , que grande !
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Xago> hola muchachos, reinstalé mi ubuntu y ahora no puedo hacer que funcione el wireless
<Xago> Tengo esta tarjeta 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Xago> la tarjeta está configurada así: http://pastebin.com/rdA5jQ3m
<Xago> alguna otra información que ayude a dilucidar el problema?
<Lopulus> hola gente. Una consullta. KLuego de instalar un router wifi hay algunas paginas que no abren
<cumaxo> amigo mimecar , esta usted por aqui?
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-15
<rootsandculture> Alguien pudo quemar un bly-ray dual layer con growisofs?
<rootsandculture> *blu-ray
<rootsandculture> yo queme varios blu-raemas, pero cuando quise quemar un doble capa me tiro un error al 52%
<rootsandculture> :-[ WRITE@LBA=b02ea0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=02h]: Input/output error
<rootsandculture> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<rootsandculture> /dev/sr0: flushing cache
<rootsandculture> /dev/sr0: closing track
<rootsandculture> /dev/sr0: closing session
<rootsandculture> :-[ CLOSE SESSION failed with SK=5h/INVALID FIELD IN CDB]: Input/output error
<rootsandculture> /dev/sr0: reloading tray
<Mague_> Hola
<Mague_> Soy nuevo en esto del irc como hago para crearme una cuenta
<tremix> hola, que tal
<tremix> alguien que sepa sobre drupal console y su instalacion en ubuntu
<tremix> ..?
<DarkPsydeLord> HOLA!
<n-iCe> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<uruk7> hola gente necesito acceder desde el servidor con php dentro de un directorio que se encuentra en otro disco duro /media/user/AW01/tmp cuando quiero acceder logicamente me aparece acceso denegado porque apache trabaja desde www-data:www-data y el directorio donde quiero acceder es user:user , debo ir habilitando y cambiando propiedades de cada directorio /media/   /media/user/ /media/user/AW01/  ...  o hay una manera mas sencilla de ha
<uruk7> cer esto
<mimecar> tendrás que configurarlo en Apache
<Guest49718> Hola a todos
<Guest49718> acabo de instalar ubuntu 16.04 y el controlador AMDGPU-PRO siguiendo los pasos de la propia página de AMD
<Guest49718> glxgears antes de instalar AMDGPU-PRO calculaba 60fps aproximadamente
<Guest49718> la interfaz unity iba bastante fluída
<Guest49718> tras instalar AMDGPU-PRO los fps de glxgears se han mutiplicado por 10+
<Guest49718> pero la interfaz unity ahora va poco fluída
<Guest49718> alguien me puede ayudar a comprobar si hay algo mal?
<Guest49718> lo noto especialmente al redimensionar alguna ventana o mismamente al hacer scroll en el navegador
<Guest49718> pero curiosamente, acabo de instalar steam y los juegos parecen ir bien...
<Guest49718> solo es la interfaz unity lo que noto  a tirones...
<n-iCe> hola
<Guest49718> hola n-iCe
<n-iCe> Ubuntu no te instalaba esos drivers?
<Guest49718> pues que yo sepa... no... de hecho glxgears no sacaba mas de 60fps
<Guest49718> seguí éstos pasos:
<Guest49718> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<n-iCe> ni en los additional drivers?
<Guest49718> en 14.04 así lo hacía, pero en 16 con la retirada de fglrx parece ser que la cosa cambia ahora
<n-iCe> la verdad es que nunca he usado algo así
<n-iCe> pero, intentaste reiniciando tras instalar todo?
<Guest49718> si, de hecho glxgears pasó de 60 estables a 600-700 tras la instalación
<Guest49718> curiosamente, durante 1 minuto recién iniciado el sistema, esa cifra es aún mayor
<Guest49718> 1600-1700 fps
<Guest49718> pero poco a poco baja hasta quedarse en 600-700 estables
<Guest49718> inxi -GCS
<Guest49718> System:    Host: nook-lyn Kernel: 4.4.0-31-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Unity 7.4.0
<Guest49718>            Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<Guest49718> CPU:       Quad core AMD A6-5200 APU with Radeon HD Graphics (-MCP-) cache: 8192 KB
<Guest49718>            clock speeds: max: 2000 MHz 1: 1200 MHz 2: 800 MHz 3: 800 MHz 4: 1000 MHz
<mimecar> !paste Guest49718
<kubot> Guest49718: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> en un minuto podrás hablar
<Guest49718> la he liado un poco
<Guest49718> he pegado la salida de inxi y no le ha gustado al canal
<mimecar> no mucho, el bot te ha silenciado
<Guest49718> novatos... jeje
<Guest49718> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059064/
<Guest49718> ahí muestro la salida de inxi, detecta ambas GPU correctamente...
<Guest49718> lo que me llama la atencion es el GLX Renderer... no de de donde se saca ese HD7700
<Guest49718> cuando mis GPU son HD8000 series
<Guest49718> :(
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-16
<gabrielgf> Hola. Alguien tiene idea de como hacer funcionar la placa AMD Radeon R5 m335 en linux?
<n-iCe> gabrielgf: google no supo?
<gabrielgf> n-iCe: no
<n-iCe> gabrielgf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769874/problem-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu-16-04
<n-iCe> pues en ese link parece que sí
<gabrielgf> n-Ice: eso ya lo probé. Si no no estaría preguntando por acá
<gabrielgf> el driver AMDGPU no funciona con las R5
<gabrielgf> n-Ice: fijate en este link que dice para que placas funciona ese driver http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<uruk7> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> pregunta y ya te contestarán
<uruk7> me gustaria ejecutar un comando en una consola terminal determinada i otro comando en otra consola todo desde una tercera consola, eso es posible?
<mimecar> ¿no es un poco rebuscado?
<uruk7> mimecar es para emitir varias ordenes a la vez desde php
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/484993/run-command-on-anothernew-terminal-window
<uruk7> a ver
<uruk7> porque si tengo varias consolas terminal abiertas donde las puedo localizar y emitir comandos a unas consolas determinadas?
<mimecar> en el enlace puedes crear consolas
<mimecar> ya acceder a cada una y ver la información es diferente
<mimecar> tendrías que comprobar los archivos que generan los comandos
<salapin> buenas tardes, alguien con xubuntu 16.04, podría ayudarme.. lo tengo en mi laptop cuando bloqueo la pantalla al volver a inciar sesion el puntero del ratón desaparece, como puedo solventar esto?
<salapin> m3n3chm0,
<salapin> estas?
<sirix> buenas noches
<walo> Hola buenas
<walo> :)
<sirix> walo: que tal, saludos
<walo> hola hola, todo bien.
<walo> estoy tratando de arreglar vlc que no me quiere mostrar los subtitulos
<walo> pero en eso estoy, buscando
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-17
<sirix> walo: vlc? y por que no usas sm player? en linux va mucho mejor, igual puedes tener los dos instalados
<walo> vpy a probarlo, es que es por la costumbre :D
<sirix> ok tambien esta el mpv media player puedes tenerlos los tres instalados
<net0bsd> hola hola
<net0bsd> hola hola
<uruk7> estuve mirando tmux esta muy bien como dijisteis hay alguna manera de poder ver un video en un panel de tmux sin que se vea en codigo ascii -> tmux send -t 3:window1.0 vlc /media/user/videos/routeA.mp4 Enter
<uruk7> hola me gustaria poder ver un video ogg con mplayer desde terminal tty como debo proceder para no verlo en ascii?
<salapin> como podria resolver el siguiente problemilla
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> utilizo xubuntu 16.04 con tema numix
<salapin> la mayor parte de problemillas los he conseguido resolvere, pero, por ejemplo, cuando
<salapin> *resolver
<salapin> estoy descargando un archivo con transmission
<salapin> no consigo ver la barra de progreso
<salapin> no me la muestra con el tema "numix" como puedo solventar esto
<mimecar> puede  ser que transmission use iconos propios y no los del sistema
<salapin> los iconos mimecar
<salapin> no los he tocado, solo he puesto en el gestor de ventanas y la apariencia de "numix"
<mimecar> ¿los iconos de Transmission se cambian cuando usas otros temas de iconos?
<salapin> los iconos no
<salapin> subo captura
<salapin> no creo que haga falta
<mimecar> si no se cambian usará iconos propios
<salapin> como puedo solventar esto mimecar
<mimecar> si usa iconos propios no puedes
<salapin> tu que tema utilizas, yo estoy usando xubuntu (con entornor de escritorio xfce)
<mimecar> tenía puesto el Papirus
<salapin> si debe ser una chorrada
<salapin> cambio de tema a "GReybird" y lo veo sin problemas
<mimecar> con otros temas si que cambian?
<salapin> mimecar a ver
<salapin> subo capturas mejor
<salapin> asi con numiz
<salapin> numix
<salapin> http://es.tinypic.com/r/2vuhmz8/9
<salapin> asi con el tema de origen
<salapin> http://es.tinypic.com/r/x3ztci/9
<mimecar> no estás cambiando el tema de gtk?
<salapin> si
<salapin> ah
<salapin> en las muestras que eh subido no
<mimecar> cambias los iconos o el tema de GTK?
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> solo cambio la apariencia
<salapin> y el tema del decorador de ventanas a Numix
<mimecar> son dos ajustes diferentes
<salapin> mimecar tu utilizas xubuntu
<mimecar> no
<salapin> o que escritorio usas
<mimecar> Unity / KDE
<mimecar> tengo los dos puestos
<salapin> en devianart es donde estan los mejores temas
<salapin> no?
<salapin> en kdelook
<salapin> o gnmoelook
<mimecar> kdelook está bien
<salapin> son muy malos
<salapin> mimecar
<salapin> tu sabes como puedo cambiar los colores de un tema gtk
<mimecar> editando los archivos del tema
<mimecar> los temas de GTK no son tan directos de modificar
<mimecar> KDE si que tiene más facilidad con las aplicaciones QT
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-18
<bencio> muy buenas. ayuda con resolución de pantallaç
<javier_> hola alguine me puede ayudar con el gestor de ventanas?
<javier_> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con el gestor de ventanas?
<javier_> hola
<javier_> hola alquien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> pregunta y lo sabrás
<javier_> actalicé el sistema y se me desinstalo el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<javier_> 16.4
<mimecar> con Unity?
<javier_> pero ayer sii creo
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<javier_> ayer actualice los paquetes y se mme fue el gestor de ventans
<javier_> ok voy a hacerlo
<javier_> ejecuto tasksel y aparecce marcado
<mimecar> instala el paquete con apt
<javier_> okk
<javier_> me dice que ya está instalada la version mas actual
<javier_> del ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> en ese caso tienes instalado el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> ¿qué ha pasado para que desapareciera?
<mimecar> ¿has añadido algún PPA?
<javier_> ayer actualicé los paquetes y se mme desapareció
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<javier_> donde la subo?
<mimecar> puedes usar Dropbox o Google Drive
<javier_> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0401o_JkGsoTEZWTWt5bnZaUm8/view?usp=sharing
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado Unity en el inicio de sesión?
<javier_> pues no he instalado mas escritorios
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si aparece bien
<mimecar> ¿no has lanzado con sudo aplicaciones gráficas verdad?
<javier_> ok
<javier_> con el usuario innvitado si de ve bien
<mimecar> si sale bien no has perdido el gestor  de ventanas
<mimecar> ¿has lanzado con sudo aplicaciones gráficas verdad?
<mimecar> no has...
<javier_> mm no lo recuerdo
<javier_> pero todo estaba bien hasta antes de actualizar los paquetes
<mimecar> con otro usuario funciona
<mimecar> así que es algo de configuración
<javier_> si
<mimecar> haz memoria si has lanzado cosas con sudo
<javier_> lo ultimo que instale fue el pgadmin para postgres
<mimecar> cambia el dueño y el grupo de todos los archivos de tu /home
<javier_> es decir que debo crear otro usuario?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> usa chown para cambiar el dueño y el grupo de tus archivos
<javier_> y que dueño le pongo?
<mimecar> el mismo que el usuario que estás usando ahora y tiene el problema
<mimecar> en tu carpeta /home (no salgas de ella o te quedas sin sistema)
<mimecar> sudo chown usuario:usuario * -r
<javier_> todo eso lo ejecuto desde mi home?
<mimecar> sí
<javier_> ese * va tambien?
<mimecar> va toda la línea
<mimecar> obviamente sustituye "usuario" por el nombre de tu usuario
<mimecar> y NO lo ejecutes fuera de tu /home/usuario
<javier_> me sale esto Pruebe 'chown --help' para más información.
<javier_> esto es lo que ejecuto sudo chown javier:javier*-r
<mimecar> y los espacios?
<javier_> en donnde?
<mimecar> javier:javier * -R
<mimecar> cambia la R por mayúscula
<javier_> tampoco
<mimecar> pon el comando
<javier_> sudo chown javier:javier* -R
<mimecar> ¿no es más fácil si copias lo que te pongo?
<mimecar> entre javier:javier y el *
<mimecar> hay un espacio
<javier_> okk
<javier_> listo
<javier_> ya lo he hecho
<mimecar> cierra sesión y entra de nuevo
<javier_> ok
<javier_> lo veo todo igual
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de Unity
<javier_> como lo hago? porque ahora no me sale ni la opcion de minimizar las ventanas
<mimecar> lanza el navegador de archivos
<mimecar> o la consola, lo que te sea más cómodo
<mimecar> la otra opción es crear un usuario nuevo y pasarle los archivos
<javier_> ??
<mimecar> ¿quieres la solución rápida o ir haciendo pruebas hasta encontrar la causa del fallo?
<javier_> mmm la que sea mejor
<javier_> si con cualquiera de las dos se soluciona
<javier_> puedo ejecutar esto: unity --reset?
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<mimecar> si no sirve crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<javier_> mmm
<javier_> no funcionó
<javier_> como hago para revertir lo que hicimos ahora? es que ya no me sale la opcion para serrar ventanas
<mimecar> el unity --reset?
<javier_> noo el anterior
<javier_> lo de los permisos
<javier_> es que ahora no me deja la opcion de serrar ventanas
<mimecar> lo de los permisos no te puede afectar
<mimecar> ya que son todos para tu usuario
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> comprueba que todo funciona bien y pasa los archivos, no las configuraciones
<javier_> es decir que me toca copiar todos los archivos de mi home?
<mimecar> sí
<javier_> mmmm
<javier_> esa es la unica solucion?
<mimecar> no, es la más rápida
<mimecar> la otra opción es reiniciar la configuración de Unity renombrado las carpetas de configuración
<javier_> y como lo hago?
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> sudo adduser nombre_usuario
<mimecar> y contesta a las preguntas que te hace
<xenial> Hola
<xenial> Alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<sirix> xenial: plantea tu pregunta, si alguien puede te ayuda
<xenial> Bien
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-19
<zombie> Hola hay alguien? D:
<zombie> :c
<zombie> >:c
<zombie> cabrones >:c
<dannyLopez> BUenas. o/
<dannyLopez> Ando con un problema, tengo una base refrigerante y Ubuntu no me reconoce los dispositivos USB que conecto ahí. :(
<guampa> buenas
<guampa> dannyLopez, te aparece algo en lsusb?
<mimecar> ¿has conectado el USB al puerto de entrada de la base?
<dannyLopez> Ya veo la salida del lsusv
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/xhE4dgRy
<dannyLopez> mimecar: Sí, de hecho, llegó un momento en el que pensé que estaba dañado, pero en Win funciona bien.
<mimecar> la baste tendrá un HUB, no tendrías que hacer nada más
<mimecar> puede ser que no de suficiente corriente
<dannyLopez> Sí tiene un HUB y sólo tengo un teclado y un mouse inhalambrico, pero lo raro es que en el otro SO funciona.
<guampa> lo que tendrias que ver es si cuando desenchufas la base desaparece un hub
<guampa> o si ya identificas uno de los dispositivos esos como la base
<guampa> una vez que que confirmas que la base es detectada y aparece como hub, ahi para ver que pasa con lo que le enchufas podes ver los logs de udev
<dannyLopez> No, los mismos 8.
<guampa> entonces el tema es que no te reconoce la base
<guampa> probablemente cuando te la reconozca lo demas ande
<guampa> tendrias que ver que dice udev cuando la enchufas
<reepeecheep> buen dia, algun canal IRC de programacion en español?
<guampa> en esta red creo que no
<reepeecheep> en inglés aunq sea?
<guampa> en ingles esta ##programming y canales dedicados a los diferentes lenguajes
<guampa> #haskell, ##c, ##python, etc
<guampa> podes usar el bot alis para buscar canales tambien
<guampa> /msg alis help
<dannyLopez> Ya vengo.
<dannyLopez> Listo, de regreso.
<dannyLopez> guampa: ¿Me decías lo de udev?
<guampa> el servicio que se activa cuando se conecta o desconecta hardware
<guampa> el log de udev muestra lo que pasa cuando se enchufa algo usb, y tambien el log del kernel
<dannyLopez> Acabo de hacer la prueba, y udevadm monitor no me muestra nada de la base, pero sí muestra los cambios, ya que conecte el cargador y me mostró hasta el cambio de iluminación de la pantalla.
<guampa> proba con udevadm monitor --kernel --udev --property a ver si arroja algo de luz sobre que puede estar fallando
<dannyLopez> Pues detectó cuando lo conecté y desconecté.
<dannyLopez> ¿Se vio el paste?
<guampa> no
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/szhyX5C7
<dannyLopez> En teoría muestra los eventos.
<dannyLopez> ¿O eso es la batería? :O
<dannyLopez> Sí, batería cargandose. :(
<guampa> sip
<javier_> hola. si reinstalo mi sistema puedo recuperar el gestor de ventans por defecto?
<mimecar> ¿cómo creaste el usuario nuevo ayer?
<mimecar> porque con invitado si que tienes gestor de ventanas
<javier_> si
<javier_> lo que pasa es que en mi susario tengo algunas configuraciones que necesito conservar
<mimecar> copialas al usuario nuevo
<javier_> como?
<mimecar> si es un problema de configuración aunque reinstales seguirás igual
<mimecar> copia los archivos a una memora USB y luego al otro usuario por ejemplo
<javier_> todos los que estan en mi home?
<dannyLopez> Según tengo entendido, eso está en /home/usuario/.gnome
<mimecar> no puedes copiar todo, sólo lo que sea crítico
<mimecar> si copias todo restauras el problema
<javier_> ok voy a ver
<mimecar> ¿con un usuario creado nuevo te funciona?
<javier_> he creado un nuevo usuario
<javier_> si me sale el gestor de ventanas
<javier_> pero copio la carpeta .
<javier_> ./home en el nuevo usuario y la configuracion no cambia
<mimecar> ¿has copiado sólo los archivos necesarios o todas las carpetas ocultas?
<javier_> solo la ./gome
<mimecar> ahora cuando reinicies la sesión si el problema estaba en esa carpeta
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo
<javier_> lo que digo es que el escritiorio no queda como el usuario viejo
<javier_> no hay manera de recuperar el gestor en mi usuario?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tendrás que renombrar las carpetas que se usan en la configuración y cerrar sesión
<javier_> que carpetas?
<mimecar> no lo sé
<mimecar> tendrás que ir buscando por .config, .local
<mimecar> alguna de esas carpetas tendrá la configuración que da el problema
<javier_> mm las busco en mi home?
<mimecar> si no puedes copiar los datos a un usuario nuevo, sí
<javier_> ok gracias voy a hacerlo
<buenaventurra> buenas o/
<buenaventurra> alguien más tiene problemas con ar.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dannyLopez> Por alguna extraña razón
<dannyLopez> (Doble linea) Estoy escribiendo desde el teclado conectado al HUB, no moví nada, y ahora está funcionando. :O
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo sé el nombre de una aplicación? Es que estoy probando varios VW y quiero saber el nombre de un applet para la gestión de redes WiFi.
<wiko> hola
<wiko> me leen??
<wiko> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/linux-bug-leaves-usa-today-other-top-sites-vulnerable-to-serious-hijacking-attacks/
<wiko> saludos
<wiko> me gusraria saber si existe un remedio en ubuntu 14 para esta vulnerabilidad ( ver enslace arriba)
<wiko> vulnerabilida en TCP linux
<mimecar> 14.04 verdad?
<wiko> el asunto es serio
<wiko> ver vulnerability TCP Linux
<mimecar> cuando saquen el parche ya actualizarán los repositorios
<wiko> lo que quiero saber es si alguien resolvio el problema para ubuntu 14
<mimecar> no es un problema de implementación sino de definición del protocolo
<wiko> si  pero mientras sale ese parche que?? expuesto uno  no?
<mimecar>  Linux kernel maintainers released a fix with version 4.7 almost three weeks ago, but the patch has not yet been applied to most mainstream distributions. For the attack to work, only one of the two targeted parties has to be vulnerable, meaning many of the world's top websites and other services running on Linux remain susceptible.
<wiko> ve a este enlace  http://www.muylinux.com/2016/08/12/fallo-tcp-linux
<mimecar> te dicen como limitarlo en el kernel 4.7
<wiko> quieres decir  que no afecta a un Linux desktop ?
<wiko> eha  tengo kernel 3 algo asi
<mimecar> ese ataque está más orientado a servidores
<wiko> bueno....
<wiko> eso quiere decir que el parche aun no esta listo
<mimecar> está en la versión 4.7
<wiko> y las otras versiones kernel??
<wiko> bueno....
<mimecar> tendrán que esperar a que pasen el parche
<wiko> waoo es un descuido que no le da buena publicidad a Linux
<mimecar> no es un descuido
<mimecar> otros sistemas operativos no están afectados porque no implementan todo el protocolo
<wiko> quiero decier  no le aprovecha espanta a los nuevos iniciados
<mimecar> el efecto en los usuarios que usen escritorio es mínimo
<wiko> pues esper que este pronto resuelto, no nos da buena publicidad....
<wiko> ojala asi sea...
<wiko> donde estas en espana??
<mimecar> sí
<wiko> que Linux usas??
<mimecar> la mayor parte de los servidores usan GNU/Linux
<mimecar> si eso no es publicidad...
<wiko> yo uso ChaletOS Y Q4os la primera basada en ubuntu
<wiko> la seg  en Debian
<wiko> y una tercera PCLinux  independiente
<wiko> como ven soy un fan Linux
<wiko> digo  que cua usas// se puede saber? ubuntu Unity?
<mimecar> está bien que te preocupes de los fallos de seguridad pero sólo de los que te afecten
<mimecar> uso Unity / KDE
<wiko> ya veo
<wiko> la Mate ubuntu esta calando hondo
<wiko> o sea  teniendo muchos fans
<wiko> liviana
<wiko> y estable
<wiko> bueno... luego regreso tengo que atender  a mi mujer, ya saben necesita cuchi cuchi..bye...
<uruk> conseguido ver videos desde terminal tty -> mplayer -vo directfb /dev/fb9 -vf scale=640:480 aaa.mp4
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-20
<marcv> Hola, tengo un ruter de Ono y mi ubuntu no se conecta en wifi. Las ondas wifi ésas de la barra de menu van moviendose para mostrar que se intenta conectar, pero tira la toalla al cabo de como un minuto. Le he hecho el reseteo de fabrica al ruter por si acaso,  no cambia En cambio, en otra casa (otro ruter), mi mismo ubuntu pilla el wifi enseguida. Alguien tendria alguna
<marcv> idea para arreglar eso
<marcv> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<marcv> 16,04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<marcv> yep
<marcv> siempre a dia
<mimecar> ¿qué cifrado usa el router?
<marcv> TKIP+AES
<mimecar> ¿usas filtrado MAC?
<marcv> no, esta reseteado a los valores de fabrica
<marcv> igual que cuando lo recibi
<mimecar> como es un problema del modelo del router
<mimecar> lo más sencillo es comprar un router neutro y conectarlo al de Ono
<marcv> tengo un mac, también y 4 moviles en casa, que se conectan sin problema al ruter
<mimecar> hay modelos de router que limitan el número de dispositivos conectados
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que no esté en el límite?
<marcv> limite de numero de conexiones?
<mimecar> sí
<marcv> no lo he comprobado, no, pero seria sorprendente, porque con el mac me puede conectar y es un dual boot nunca puedo tener ubuntu + macos)
<marcv>  juntos, me refiero
<mimecar> comprueba si limita las conexiones
<mimecar> y busca un router neutro
<marcv> qué significa "neutro"?
<mimecar> que no es de una operadora y tiene todas las funciones activadas
<marcv> no sé donde mirar si limita las conexiones, pero veo las conexiones activas, y ahora mismo hay dos. Me imagino que no habra tocado el limite :-)
<marcv> vale, pues miraré eso de buscar otro ruter. gracias por tu ayuda
<sirix> buenas tardes
<ubuntuuser> mimecar hola
<ubuntuuser> saben si funcionan los enlaces magneticos con transmission remote?
<ubuntuuser> antes funcionaban con la lts 14.04, ahora no se conecta
<mimecar> no lo sé
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-21
<ezio__> hi
<uruk7> hola tengo un pequeño problema al formatear un microsd desde fdisk alguien me puede ayudar?
<sirix> uruk7 pregunta directamente, cual es el problema
<uruk7> que no formatea correctamente le pongo en FAT 32 la que no es LBA
<uruk7> ahora vuelvo
<uruk7> hola gente
<mimecar> hola uruk7
<uruk7> que os parece esto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sulslNhKoyg?
<redips> Saludetes
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-15
<Xago> hola amigos. Necesito instalar una versión que soporte bien un hardware de 32 bits y que pueda correr un servidor de correo sendmail. Qué me recomiendan?
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-16
<Xago> hoooolaaaaa
<GridCube> hola Xago
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-17
<angeldelanoche> holaa
<Xago> Este irc está más muerto que Tutankamón!
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-18
<Liam__> buenas noches acabo de instalar ubuntu 17.04 como puedo verificar si todos los drivers estan instalados y funcionando
<Tiffon> nas+
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-19
<Kalov> quetal
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-20
<lechuckmarley4> hola
<lechuckmarley4> hay alguien?
<MrTulias> lechuckmarley4, 20
<lechuckmarley4> hola, mr tulias
<MrTulias> hola
<lechuckmarley4> que tal? quien quiere charlar?
<MrTulias> Se supone que esto es un canal de soporte para ubuntu
<MrTulias> El canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<MrTulias> (aunque tampoco se charla mucho)
<mrgm> Buenas
<el_forastero> se lee bien  o sale raro  ?
<el_forastero> saludos friends
<pablo_> join #irc-hispano
<pablo_> list
<pablo_>  /server chat.irc-hispano.org 443
<pablo_>  /SERVER chat.irc-hispano.org 443
<Crazy_Gamerz> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-13
<xll000llx> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con una cuestion de wine
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices
<victorx> buenas noches a todos.
<victorx> aqui se puede hablar de cualquier tema? o solo con lo relacionado a ubuntu....
<victorx> creo que habia un canal de charla verdad? me podrian ayudar?
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-14
<algabe>  /whois algabe
<algabe> oops
<acacio> ola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  :-)
 * acacio cuidense y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-15
<acacio> ola
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-16
<Groar> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-17
<acacio> hola
<acacio> hi
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-12
<GridCube> hi
 * unknown ola
 * unknown pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-13
 * unknown ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-14
<abkrim> Hola alguien que conozca bien nginx. Me ha salido un enenao y soy incapaz de solventarlo
 * unknown ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-15
<Vsg21> \o buenas
 * unknown ola👀
<GridCube> hola
<unknown> ola GridCube
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> como va
<acacio> bien gracias y vos ?
<GridCube> tranqui, un poco resfriado
 * acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-16
<trapo> AYUDA instale ubuntu studio 19.04 y no puedo encontrar el zoom de escritorio en el administrador de configuración; o que aplicación puedo descargar de la tienda me ayudan porfa
<GridCube> trapo: zoom?
<GridCube> como el que se hace con la rueda y manteiendo apretado el boton de windows?
<GridCube> o era alt?
<GridCube> alt y ruedita?
<GridCube> uno de esos
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-17
<hayek> querés venderme el cuento de que sos vegetariana y de comer chorizo de carne nunca te cansás
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-10
<Harvix09> Saludos!
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-12
<algabe> hola, alguien mas ha tenido problemas con el navegador Epiphany ?
<acacio-> algabe,  yo continuo usando firefox
<algabe> -_-
<algabe> No era la respuesta que esperaba. pero de igual gracias :D
<algabe> es que firefox es muy pesado para mi equipo(soy tacaño para comprar uno mejor).
<acacio-> no creas yo ando con dual core, si un expolorador ligero ayuda
<algabe> Intel Pentium D 3.40GHz
<acacio-> algabe,  mis maquinas la  mas nueva es del año 2008
<algabe> :o
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-13
 * acacio- ola
